#ubuntu-za 2011-05-02
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you
<Maaz> Kilos: No problem
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for breakfast
<Maaz> Wheatbix today Kilos, and if you are still hungry maybe bacon and eggs.
 * nlsthz-nwork waves
<superfly> môre oom Kilos
<superfly> en nlsthz-nwork
<nlsthz-nwork> superfly: g'day mate
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> how's natty treating everybody?
<superfly> well
<superfly> KDE 4.6 is awesome
<mazal> Morning everyone
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: Got to agree.... it is super slick
 * nlsthzn-work waves @ mazal 
<mazal> I did a Kubutnu build last night. Must say it is really beautiful 
<Squirm> I'm more of a gnome fan
<Squirm> but it doesnt look like gde anymore
<mazal> anybody else use ps3 media server ?
<mazal> Mine refuses to work on 11.04
 * acherv said hi @all
<mazal> Hi acherv
<acherv> mazal: what's up?
<mazal> Bit tired & wired but I be good thanx :)
<acherv> mazal: I would like to know the news about the natty party in pretoria
<mazal> I don't know much , incoming mail broken so haven't received much on the mailing lists for a while
<Kilos> hi all. LTS is for 5 years hey?
<Kilos> hope i got it right
<mazal> Yep , think you are right
<mazal> 3 years on LTS Desktop
<mazal> 5 Years on LTS server
<Kilos> ah. ty
<mazal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Kilos> Maaz, give the man a cuppa
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> aw i didnt read properly on lists again. apologies
 * Kilos wonders who is that domdonner on the lists. every time he opens his mouth, he puts his foot in it
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> We have any handbrake users here ? I'm struggling with a setting
 * nlsthzn-work used handbrake many moons ago... so doubt he will be of use...
<tumbleweed> mazal: it would help if you just asked your question
<mazal> I convert to mp4 (for PS3 streaming) I created my own settings set. Now after re-install I put back all my settings , put it on mp4 , but the filename refuses to take .mp4. Keeps going to m4v
<mazal> Previously it took .mp4
<Kilos> mazal, there is a #handbrake channel
<Kilos> maybe they not as busy
<Kilos> 50 peeps there
<Kilos> you know how to get there hey?
<mazal> Thanx Kilos , yep I know , will check it out thanx
<Kilos> yw
<nuvolari> *o/
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  gaain dit goed
<Kilos> gaan ook
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom
<nuvolari> het gister getrek
<nuvolari> was amper dood
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn-work> nuvolari: where too?
<Kilos> wat het gebeur
<tumbleweed> mazal: mp4 and m4v are the same file format, just different extensions
<tumbleweed> mazal: you can rename the one to the other
<tumbleweed> (incidentally, they are also the same format of .mov, well, a subset of .mov)
<mazal> I tried , but it automatically puts in the m4v
<tumbleweed> mazal: no I mean you can rename it after its encoded
<mazal> kewl
<tumbleweed> also the name really shouldn't matter
<mazal> I wonder if the PS3 wil play it as m4v though
<tumbleweed> it's the same thing
<nuvolari> nlsthzn-work: about 600m from where I used to stay :P
<mazal> First have to get ps3 media server working as well. another thing not working in 11.04
<Kilos> so nuvolari why you nearly died?
<nuvolari> Kilos: dis baie werk oom! lol
<Kilos> o lol;
<mazal> ek hoor net die woord trek dan wil ek weghol LOL
<nuvolari> definitief
<nlsthzn-work> nuvolari: lol, I hope it was a step up then :)
<Kilos> wag tot jy n vier slaap kamer huis met 30 jaar se gereedskap moet skyf
<nuvolari> nlsthzn-work: definitely
<mazal> Amazing the amount of rubish one can accumulate
<nlsthzn-work> :)
<Kilos> good. hopefully no more all night parties
<nuvolari> Kilos: oom, ek kan dit glo... 'n mens sal seker huil ook van al die memories
<Kilos> eish. ons het gesukkel. 3 trips met n 5 ton trock
<Kilos> baie bly dis verby
<mazal> Eina !!!
<Kilos> mazal,  did you win with renaming the .mp4's
<Kilos> those #handbrake peeps dont seem to be very helpful hey?
<mazal> Nope , nobody in #handbrake answering. Will follow tumbleweed's advice
<Kilos> luckily there is #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> tumbles been spot on every time i needed help
<mazal> Will have to look into Mediatomb first though. Need to get the streaming working first
<Kilos> also remember when you need help try explain your problem as thoroughly as possible
<Kilos> i have noticed just asking for help upsets most geeks
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos ducks
<mazal> I tend to fist check if someone is around before typing the whole story hehehehe
<Kilos> no , better to say what help you need
<Kilos> otherwise everyone just lurks
<nuvolari> bleh. hanging curtains is almost just as much work as moving
<nlsthzn-work> lol
<acherv> .
<nlsthzn-work> ..
 * acherv find someone who use ubuntu in pretoria
<superfly> acherv: are you on the mailing list?
<superfly> acherv: have you looked at the site?
<acherv> ya
<mazal> Why acherv ? You need cd ?
<acherv> mazal: i would like to assist Natty release in pretoria and i have to some problem
<mazal> have to some problem ? 
<acherv> ya
<acherv> with my graphic card
<nlsthzn-work> bai
<inetpro> good evening
<mazal> Lo inetpro
<Kilos> lo inetpro howzit
<superfly> .
<Kilos> you been very quiet here lately hey?
<superfly> me or him?
<inetpro> Kilos: I guess I've been afk way to much
<mazal> Truecrypt also not working on 11.04. Gives the error "device-mapper: remove ioctl failed: Device or resource busy. Command failed" Any ideas ?
<Kilos> lol him
<Kilos> you always here
<Kilos> even when you erent
<Kilos> Maaz, define afk
<Maaz> Kilos: AFK   [MUD] Abbrev. for ?Away From Keyboard?. Used to notify others that you will be momentarily unavailable online. eg. ?Let's not go kill that frost giant yet, I need to go AFK to make a phone call?. Often MUDs will have a command to politely inform others of your absence when they try to talk with you. The term is not restricted to MUDs, however, and has become common in many chat situations, from IRC to Unix talk. , AFK Away from
<Kilos> Maaz,  ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<superfly> Kilos: true :-)
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> hmmm afk supposed to be used to notify peeps you gonna be away for a while, not you were
<Kilos> ma define MUDS
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, define MUDs
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about MUDs. Maybe you meant Mus, Mud, Duds, Suds, mods, Muss, mus, mud, musd, duds, suds, muss, mds, mtds or mmds?
<Kilos> Maaz, define MUD
<Maaz> Kilos: Mud \Mud\ (m[u^]d), n. [Akin to LG. mudde, D. modder, G. moder mold, OSw. modd mud, Sw. modder mother, Dan. mudder mud. Cf. {Mother} a scum on liquors.] Earth and water mixed so as to be soft and adhesive. [1913 Webster]  {Mud bass} (Zool.), a fresh-water fish ({Acantharchum pomotis} or {Acantharchus pomotis}) of the Eastern United States. It produces a deep grunting note.  {Mud bath}, an immersion of the body, or some part of it, in
<Kilos> eish
 * Kilos forgets MUDs
<inetpro> Kilos: eish, sorry
<Kilos> gp boet
<Kilos> jou beurt is jou beurt
<inetpro> Kilos: I will be back later... need to get ready for dinner 
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<Kilos> ty
 * nlsthzn waves
 * Kilos waves back
<nlsthzn> :)
<inetpro> .
<Kilos> .
<Kilos> ..
<Kilos> whats that mean
<Kilos>  .-- .... .- - ...   .-.-.-   -- . .- -.   .. -. . - .--. .-. ---
<Kilos> hehe he members
<Squirm> Maaz: morse .-- .... .- - ...   .-.-.-   -- . .- -.   .. -. . - .--. .-. ---
<Maaz> Squirm: Decodes as WHATS  .  MEAN  INETPRO
<inetpro> heh
<inetpro> Kilos: . = E
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> or short for heh
<inetpro> or I'm here
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> where you guys learn all this stuff
<inetpro> Kilos: or I'm here but don't want to disturb you
<Kilos> oh you so thoughtful
<Kilos> just finished chatting to my chick
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm just making it up as I go :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sense of humour too
<Kilos> things looking good
<Kilos> i really wish we would start growing here agin
<Kilos> so sad this tiny channel
<Kilos> Squirm, you membered the morse bit with maaz hey
<Kilos> do you still member how o get mxit on karmic
<Kilos> how to
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Squirm> sudo aptitude purge empathy
<Squirm> sudo aptitude install pidgin
<Kilos> wow thats different
<Kilos> will give it a go ty
<Kilos> lwekker about maverick its already in there
<Kilos> bed time for senior citizens
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<inetpro> Kilos: what's so different there?
<inetpro> hmm... hy gaan slaap?
<Kilos> didnt do it that way the first time
<inetpro> ahh ok, lekker slaap Kilos
<Kilos> had to get purple or something
<inetpro> Kilos: no, pidgin has been pidgin for ever
<Kilos> ok all. see ya morrow
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> mxit in pidgfin
<Kilos> not pidgin itself
<inetpro> well, not quite but it was pidgin ever since it was renamed
<Kilos> yes but in karmic it doesnt have mxit
<inetpro> Kilos: but mxit is just an addon
<Kilos> yes but not easy to find back then
<inetpro> oh yes and the addon came later
<Kilos> only Squirm  helped me
<inetpro> ok
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> oh
<Squirm> karmic
<Kilos> and now i still got one karmic going but without mxit
 * Squirm ponders
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you missed karmic Squirm 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> member you helped me a year ago or more
<Squirm> I did
<Squirm> I remember
<Kilos> was actually quite a simple command but so long ago
<Kilos> mavericks pidgin got everything
<Kilos> im  not an empathy fan
<inetpro> ok maybe I'm wrong about mxit being an addon
<inetpro> mxit should just work together with gtalk if I remember correctly
<Squirm> inetpro: mxit is an addon
<inetpro> ok
<Squirm> Kilos: did we have to update libpurple?
<Squirm> was it libpurple 1.6 or something?
<Kilos> something like that yes
<Kilos> i remember it was somewthing to do with purple
<Squirm> are you at that pc now?
 * inetpro just can't seem to find the mxit addon right now
<Squirm> inetpro: it's built into libpurple
<Kilos> inetpro, where are you looking?
<Kilos> on karmic?
<inetpro> I looked in the plugins as well as in the protocols and in the ubuntu repositories
 * inetpro is running maverick
<Kilos> it was something we had to add to purple for karmic
<Kilos> maverick has it in already
<Kilos> just go accounts
<Kilos> add account and its in the list there
<Kilos> with aim and all the others
<Kilos> i love maverick
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, I missed it
<Kilos> will keep it and install natty alongside if it will
<Kilos> you need glasses lad
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> eish, maybe I need sleep
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok guys. sleep tight. we look morrow for how to update libpurple on karmic
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-03
 * nlsthzn waves
<Squirm> morning
<sakhi> mornings
 * nlsthzn is getting severely annoyed with Kubuntu 11.04, consistent niggles and crashes intermittently in just about all applications thus far :/
<nuvolari> mornings everyone
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: hey 
<Squirm> morning nuvolari 
<Kilos> morning superfly  and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<nuvolari> môre oom Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> môre nuvolari 
<superfly> môre oom Kilos
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> the command to get mxit into pidgin on karmic is sudo aptitude install libpurple0 
<Kilos> amoi
<Kilos> hope amoi is as a matter of interest
<Kilos> then when you open pidgin mxit is in there
<Kilos> but new pidgins have it in so only for peeps still on karmic
 * nlsthzn bows down to the wisdom of the Kilos
<Kilos> lol. no man squirmy gave it to me when i started with ubuntu
<Kilos> hows ya today nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: I am ok thanks... having a lazy day, some sleep soon for night shift (just finished switching from Ubuntu 11.04 to Kubuntu 11.04), and you?
<Kilos> im good ty. good i might see ya soon un kubuntu
<Kilos> on 
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> cremora maiatoday 
<queery> maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<queery> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Sure thing queery... Hey guy's!!  Bring your mugs. I am tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<superfly> guy's?
<superfly> guy's what?
<superfly> hi mug?
<queery> do you want coffee
<superfly> *his
<queery> if you want coffee say: maaz, coffee please
<superfly> no, I'm remarking at someone's bad grasp of grammar
<superfly> "guy's" is possessive
<superfly> "guys" is plural
<queery> oh ok
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> i don't know how to fix it
<queery> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<queery> Maaz, help
<Maaz> queery: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<superfly> Maaz: coffee for all is <reply>Sure thing, $who. Hey guys, bring your own mugs! I'm tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<Maaz> superfly: I already know stuff about coffee for all
<superfly> Maaz: no, coffee for all is <reply>Sure thing, $who. Hey guys, bring your own mugs! I'm tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<Maaz> superfly: Got it
 * superfly tried to remember the exact wording
<queery> hehe ok cool
<superfly> ah, there we go
<queery> thanx
<superfly> Maaz: coffee for all
<Maaz> Sure thing, superfly. Hey guys, bring your own mugs! I'm tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<tumbleweed> hehe
<queery> why would this show on a irc network tab: 
<queery> * *** Notice -- Received KILL message for foo-9852800!foo-570620@sg-5289.torservers.net. From Services Path: Services (floodbots)
<queery> does it mean someone is using a torrent manager to chat on IRC?
<queery> *to connect to IRC
<tumbleweed> tor != torrent
<tumbleweed> Maaz: google for tor
<Maaz> tumbleweed: "Tor Project: Anonymity Online" http://www.torproject.org/ :: "Download Tor" http://www.torproject.org/download/download.html.en :: "Science Fiction and Fantasy Books, News, Stories, Forum | tor.com" http://www.tor.com/ :: "Tor (anonymity network) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor_(anonymity_network) :: "Star Wars: The Old Republic" http://www.swtor.com/ :: "Macmillan :: Tor | Forge" http://us.
<queery> yea I know
<queery> that is why im wondering why that would be in a IRC network tab
<tumbleweed> queery: I still don't see any relevance to torrents
<queery> neither do I
<queery> oh sorry
<queery> i prob mis understood you
<queery> !=  =  does not mean
<queery> hehe
<queery> well what does those mean then
<queery> maaz: google for torservers.net
<Maaz> queery: "torservers.net - Tor Exit Node & Bridge hosting" http://www.torservers.net/ :: "torservers.net - Abuse" http://www.torservers.net/abuse.html :: "torservers.net - Donate" http://www.torservers.net/donate.html :: "press - Wiki - torservers.net" http://www.torservers.net/wiki/press :: "torservers.net - Anonymizer Tor Exit Router" http://raidz.torservers.net/ :: "Torservers.net Main Page - WiredWingsWiki" http://www.wiredwings.com/wiki
<queery> any way
<marcog> Maaz: https://twitter.com/SiliconCape/statuses/65355369131675648
<Maaz> marcog: No such tweet
<marcog> wat
<marcog> Maaz: https://twitter.com/#!/SiliconCape/statuses/65355369131675648
<Maaz> marcog: No such tweet
<marcog> hmm
<marcog> oh they deleted it lol
<drubin> marcog: what was it?
<marcog> they announced the "upcoming" natty release party like 2 hours ago
<marcog> not realising it had passed
<drubin> at least they are trying
<marcog> yeah
<marcog> it also means, next time whoever organises should ask them to announce it
<marcog> which was why i mentioned it here
<drubin> marcog: you didn't mention any thing :)
<drubin> but ye we should keep that inmind
<marcog> yeah i was gonna
<marcog> but got side-tracked
<drubin> heheh I am sure
<drubin> ;-p
<drubin> Maaz: announce Thanks queery for an awesome release party and well done on planning and making it happen!
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Thanks queery for an awesome release party and well done on planning and making it happen
<drubin> sorry it is late
<marcog> Maaz: queery ++ [[ release party ]]
<marcog> Maaz: queery ++ [[ and cake! ]]
<drubin> there were lots of new people at the release party though
<marcog> yep
<queery> Thanx
<queery> it was fun doing it
<queery> and the party was cool to
<nuvolari> bleh
<nuvolari> anyone using cisco VPN?
<nuvolari> for rackspace
<queery> nope
<queery> maaz help with karma
<Maaz> queery: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<queery> maaz what can you do
<Maaz> queery: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<queery> maaz help me with silly fun stuff
<Maaz> queery: I use the following features for silly fun stuff: bash, choose, coffee, duel, dvorak, fml, fortune, insult, mlia, morse, nickometer, random, redirect, rot13, saydo, tfln and werewolf
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<queery> maaz how do i use nickometer
<Maaz> queery: Calculates how lame a nick is. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   nickometer [<nick>] [with reasons]
<queery> maaz how do I use fortune
<Maaz> queery: Returns a random fortune. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   fortune
<queery> maaz fortune
<Maaz> queery: Don't you feel more like you do now than you did when you came in?
<queery> maaz no
<Maaz> queery: Sorry...
<queery> hehe
<queery> maaz how do I use werewolf
<Maaz> queery: Play the werewolf game. Channel becomes a village containing a werewolf, seer and villagers. Every night, the werewolf can kill a villager, and the seer can test a villager for werewolf symptoms. Villagers then vote to lynch a wolf during the day.
<Maaz> You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   start a game of werewolf
<queery> that strangely enough sounds fun
<queery> maaz, goodbye
<Maaz> queery: *blink*
 * nlsthzn waves
<mazal> Evening everyone
 * nlsthzn-work waves @ mazal 
<Symmetria> In reference to Bin Laden.... Talk Abbottabad place to hide!
<kerberomobile> lol
<mazal> Is there anywhere in xchat that I can add automatic commands at log in ? i want to automate the verify process
<kerberomobile> jip
<kerberomobile> in the network list
<kerberomobile> per network
<kerberomobile> difficult to check on my phone
<mazal> don't see it
<kerberomobile> but saw it earlier there
<Symmetria> Pippa Midelton's arse is like a JK Rowling book
<Symmetria> You know Harry's gonna be in it
<kerberomobile> edit the network, connecting tab, add your nickserv password
<Symmetria> So Kate Midelton goes to the queen and asks her for the secret to a long and happy marriage
<Symmetria> The queen looks at her and goes, wear a seatbelt, and don't piss me off
<mazal> doesn't work
<mazal> ah , now it works thanx
<mazal> I edited freenode and it should have been ubuntu server
<inetpro> good evening
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn-work 
<nlsthzn-work> Alo
<Kilos> peeps need to find reasons to stay with ubuntu not excuses to go back to windows
<nlsthzn-work> what ever works for you
<Kilos> or at least come here and ask for workarounds to their probs
<Kilos> hehe the kde fly so cheeky
<Kilos> keeping it real
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> maybe i gonna enjoy kde
<Kilos> Maaz, coffe on
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffe for all
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Sure thing, Kilos. Hey guys, bring your own mugs! I'm tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<Kilos> nlsthzn-work, coffeeeeeeeee
<nlsthzn-work> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nlsthzn-work: Righto
<nlsthzn-work> phew :p
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Okay
<Kilos> lo panphried 
<nlsthzn-work> wish ppl would add there IRC nicks someplace on their e-mails so I could associate people here and there with each other
<Kilos> you never say anything
<panphried> hi
<panphried> i said something once
<Kilos> lol
<panphried> once :)
<Kilos> panphried, ask maaz coffee please
<Kilos> cyber coffee lekker
<panphried> maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> panphried: Done
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos, nlsthzn-work, superfly and panphried!
<superfly> nlsthzn-work: you should know me by now... I'm the one always harping on about KDE ;-)
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<panphried> thank you
<nlsthzn-work> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> nlsthzn-work: Okay :-)
<superfly> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier superfly my vriend
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn-work: sensible people at least put their real names in /whois
 * Kilos dunno how
<nlsthzn-work> tumbleweed: true I guess :)
<superfly> Kilos: usually it's just a setting in your IRC client
<panphried> brb
<Kilos> oh i will look at that
<Kilos> i dont see a place in xchat but everyone knows me i think
<Kilos> im the gnome one always needing help
<panphried> had to disconnect and reconnect on xchat to fix the real name .. there might be another way
<Kilos> looks like kde one in the future needing even more help
<tumbleweed> Kilos: it's in the "network list" screen, "Real name"
<Kilos> aw i only got network setup and file transfers
<Kilos> no more in network list
<panphried> thanks. 
<panphried> .. tumbleweed
<Kilos> you found it panphried 
<panphried> yes. 
<tumbleweed> you can also normally provide more information via nickserv
<panphried> but i'm in the windows version at the moment (still at work) 
<Kilos> aw i dont see real name anywhere
<Kilos> maybe i got something wrong thats why its missing
<tumbleweed> Kilos: the screen that you connect from
<Kilos> oh that little window tumbleweed 
<Kilos> when i open xchat?
<tumbleweed> yes
<Kilos> ty i go look
<tumbleweed> or when you connect to a new network
<Kilos> mine was there. i be doff at times
<Kilos> wow can even open 2 xchat
<panphried> Kilos: in XChat menu item - network list
<panphried> not in prefs
<nuvolari> for crying out loud! how do I load a vodacom data bundle?? I had it once before
<Kilos> but lotsa peeps like hiding behind nicks
<Kilos> *111#
<Kilos> nuvolari, ^^
<Kilos> hehe been wanting to do that
<Kilos> ty panphried 
<panphried> welcome
<nuvolari> nee oom, but on the website?
<Kilos> eish ?? skuus man
<panphried> nuvolari: its hard to find .. add data bundles on right side menu 
<panphried> had that issue yest
<nuvolari> ah! found it. 1 little line of text.
<nuvolari> bad design IMO
<Kilos> natty gonna have to be good to beat maverick
<Kilos> mine works so kiff
<nuvolari> Kilos: how close are you to upgrading?
<Kilos> havent got the cd yet nuv
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> tab too
<nuvolari> I don't know if it's 100% worth it to upgrade. There's been mixed feelings about this release
<Kilos> the fly gonna send me the cds when he has time
<Kilos> i will install alongside for starters
<nuvolari> And I don't want oom to be stuck offline because something broke 
<Kilos> no data to do updates
<Kilos> i have a 20g with maverick on as well that im leaving for sis, so can always use that if i get stuck
<Kilos> i dont even put the pcs side cover on anymore
<nuvolari> hmm, I suggest oom start with the one you're least likely to miss
<Kilos> so used to swopping drives
<Kilos> but since i cleared the cpu cache i have had no more probs
<Kilos> ok i will put it on a 6g that i installed xp on so i could work on this saudi modem
<Kilos> if anyone knows of the vodacom complaints email addy please let m know
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> their signal stinks here but at least doesnt disappear like mtns did
<Kilos> varies from 21% to 64%  but i see the tower 500metres away and fone signal full
<Kilos> so its only thier data side
<Kilos> swines
<nuvolari> hmm
<nuvolari> weird
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> dunno if they can put limiters in
<Kilos> or chokes or whatever
<Kilos> even when i used the fone as my modem i only once had a 100% signal for 2 hours
<Kilos> night everyone. see ya morrow. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-04
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> cold here right now 10c. maybe gonna be a long winter
<Kilos> where be global warming
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Kilos> lo MPD 
<Kilos> bbl
<nuvolari> more oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  wen jy darem?
<nuvolari> ek doen dankie oom
<nuvolari> is by die werk en aan die gang
<superfly> môre oom Kilos, and nuvolari
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> lo vliegie
<Kilos> ek lag vir julle praatjies in die pos box
<superfly> eish, go to bed at 1am, get up at 7am... thanks kiddo
<Kilos> wow thats not nuf sleep
<superfly> Kilos: that's what you get when you have a toddler
<Kilos> the joys of parenthood
<superfly> Kilos: oom should remember ;-)
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but they actually good memories to forget
<Kilos> :-P
<Kilos> our time with ian started only when he was 2 months old if i member right
<Kilos> he was born 2 months 3 weeks prem
<superfly> wow
<Kilos> yeah. he incubated for 2 months
<superfly> that's very premie
<Kilos> very
<superfly> incubation is stupid
<Kilos> had a 24/7 nurse watching him
<superfly> if you use kangaroo care the babies actually develop better
<superfly> all our high tech medicine is no match for mother nature
<Kilos> his lungs hadnt developed yet even so one squeal and stopped breathing
<Kilos> needed to be whacked onna but to get going again
<Kilos> kangaroo care
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> oh inna pouch
<superfly> Kilos: well, they strap the baby to the mother's bare chest
<Kilos> we had no choice superfly . he was too early
<Kilos> even when he came home one of us had to stay with him at all times because he stopped breathing if he cried
<superfly> a friend of my dad's did a study on Kangaroo Care in Zimbabwe about 15 years ago, the premie babies in Kangaroo care developed much faster and better than those in incubation
<superfly> Kilos: no, even more reason to have used Kangaroo care
<Kilos> methinks docs didnt even know about that back then
<superfly> Kilos: that was how people dealt with premies before "modern" medicine
<Kilos> when he was born doc told me dont even think of having a child his chances are minimal
<nuvolari> *expensive modern medicine
<superfly> nuvolari: yeah, that too
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he hadnt developed yet so they felt he had to be inna sterile incubator at all times
<superfly> we just decided that our "modern" techniques were much better than the ancient ones, and now we have a higher infant mortality rate, more kids suffering from depression, and more teenage suicides than ever before
<Kilos> was the hardest time in my life
<superfly> Kilos: yes, of course they would, doctors are brainwashed into believing that modern medicine is *always* the best thing
<Kilos> most of that is because of the modern way of living and drugs in todays world
<Kilos> but we won anyway. got our miracle baby big
<Kilos> now hes a bit bigger than me but still fulla
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> mornin inetpro 
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> my dad was born early and at home, was so small that they put him in a shoebox. He survived only to become a man with a big stature almost as big as corrie206. 
<Kilos> and tyou so small
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: yeah right, my mom was small
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> blame it on poor mom
<inetpro> Kilos: heh, I'm much longer than she ever was
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> inetpro, you didnt eat your veggies
<inetpro> hmm
<inetpro> maybe
<Kilos> hey guys. cam you still make lotsa desktops with natty
<Kilos> i like lotsa desktops. hate minimising
<sakhi> morning
<nuvolari> Kilos: not sure about unity, but G3 auto-creates new desktops as needd
<nuvolari> *needed
<Kilos> ah ty
<Squirm> hello nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lo Squirm 
<nuvolari> sup?
<Squirm> not a lot
<Squirm> going to work soonish
<nuvolari> cool!
<nuvolari> what are you going to do?
<nuvolari> Squirm: ^^
<nuvolari> the torture begins
<nuvolari> lunch is smelling good already
<superfly> Kilos: I believe Unity has workspaces (same thing as virtual desktops)
<Kilos> ah ty superfly . and kde?
<superfly> yup, KDE has had virtual desktops for aeons
<Kilos> cant remember what i saw on the pro's lappy
<superfly> Kilos: KDE
<Kilos> great. so looks like kde pushing to the forefront for me
<superfly> Kilos: I'm going to get those CDs burned and posted by the weekend
<superfly> Kilos: *shrug* depends on how much you like/dislike Unity
<Kilos> ty very much superfly . just hope the nm works for me
<Kilos> was not being able to get connected that stopped me and Kde with 9.10
<superfly> NM has come a long way since then
<superfly> It was pretty pathetic before 9.10
<Kilos> that was all that blocked me. i just couldnt get connected
<Kilos> the gnome one was so simple
<superfly> Kilos: KDE is different to Gnome - it has a different way of thinking about things
<superfly> it prefers to give you more options, rather than less, for instance
<Kilos> lol. yeah. but the nm was shocking
<Kilos> saw lotsa peeps asking for help once i got going here
<Kilos> if the new nm is as easy as gnomes then kde looks good
<Kilos> also then i might get to try quassel
<superfly> Kilos: I find it pretty easy, but I also don't know what Gnome's NM looks like, so I can't compare the two
<Kilos> its just a little tower in the top panel
<Kilos> you click and it says new broadband connection and you tick your way through the choice of country and service provider
<Kilos> very simple
<Kilos> dont forget. simple to you is not simple to a doctor or lawyer or mechanic etc
<superfly> i know
<Kilos> lol. like the many commands that are given without sudo before. was difficult in the beginning
<Kilos> now sudo is one of my favourite words
<Kilos> like when i  first went to #ubuntu  The help they tried to give me just made things wors
<Kilos> worse
<Kilos> also this time i will have 2 pcs going so i can get help on one to fix the other
<Kilos> was very difficult without contact in the beginning
<Kilos> in todays modern world your nm should be the most important working application
<Kilos> or at least the easiest to manage for your basic pc user
<Kilos> IMO
<Kilos> bbl gonna fight vodacom about their poor data connection,.
<Kilos> the refuse to give a complaints email address
<Kilos> grrrr
<rodemire> Good day all.
<rodemire> Multiple displays on Unity, how can i get the Unity launcher on both displays?
<rodemire> I think i got kicked out somehow. 
<rodemire> Multiple monitors in Unity: How can i get the launcher to appear on both monitors?
<Kilos> hiya rodemire looks like everyone is very busy
<rodemire> Yep, it appears so.
<Kilos> have you tried googlin
<rodemire> yep, am actively doing so now.
<rodemire> there's stubs all over the place but no real solution.
<Kilos> i use maaz for googlin then i dont get 500 choices
<rodemire> please explain, not familiar with Maaz
<queery> you arent
<Kilos> Maaz, google multiple monitors with ubuntu 11.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "[ubuntu] How to enable dual monitor for Ubuntu 11.04 + ATI Radeon ..." http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748037 :: "Ubuntu 11.04 gnome issues with dual monitor and panel applets" http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/ubuntu-11-04-gnome-issues-with-dual-monitor-and-panel-applets-877887/ :: "Ubuntu 11.04 Nappy: More Dual Monitor Problems. - comp.os.linux ..." http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.linux.advocacy/br
<queery> s/he is awesome
<Kilos> he is our resident bot
<queery> makes coffee too
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lo queery 
<queery> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> rodemire, try the top link
<rodemire> Ok,
<Kilos> for starters anyway
<queery> ok lunch time
<Kilos> enjoy
<queery> k
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for lunch
<Maaz> Hmm Kilos . Methinks Kentucky and coleslaw would go down well
<Kilos> hmmm same food everyday
<Kilos> bot likes chicken
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<queery> hehe
<queery> ok I gata go
<queery> l8er
<Kilos> chow now
<rodemire> Kilos: Thanks for the links but unfortunately they do not really relate to the situation i am facing.
<Kilos> aw sorry
<rodemire> Kilos: I have an Nvidia card and the nvidia-settings is working correctly.
<Kilos> try asking the question differently
<Kilos> im no good at getting the right links normally
<rodemire> Kilos: The problem is. my second display is a TV which i watch movies on, and i want to be able to access my files there. If i start the Unity Launcher (using the Windows key), the Dash appears on the other monitor, thus rendering my TV useless as i cannot start anything there.
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to set up dual monitors with ubuntu 11.04 unity
<Maaz> Kilos: "[ubuntu] Unity and dual monitors - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742186 :: "Bug #661450 in unity (Ubuntu): “Support for multiple monitors broken”" https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/661450 :: "YouTube - Ubuntu 10.10 (Unity interface con dual-monitor)" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCKiimNWEtg :: "Howto Setup Dual Monitors with NVidia in Ubuntu | a community for ..." http://www.ubuntux.org/howto-setup-dua
<Kilos> maybe there rodemire 
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> or lotsa patience
<rodemire> Lol. Thanks there's a guy who says he got it done, thanks a lot.
<Kilos> welcome
<rodemire> Kilos: I've decided to just have Twinview, and drag the window to the other monitor
<rodemire> Will continue googling so long...
<inetpro> hmm... and why did he leave?
 * inetpro just had a nice cup of Cup a Soup for lunch
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lekker
 * inetpro stepping out for a restart of quassel
 * inetpro is back
<Kilos> wb
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks
<queery> I thingk I brole the USB prort on my external
<queery> I don't think it is covereed under the warentee for more than a year
<queery> and its over a year
<Kilos> peer giving maiatoday  a hard time today
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Kilos> lo marcog|masters 
<marcog|masters> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> wassup the big nick
<marcog|masters> tumbleweed shutdown our server for a bit
<marcog|masters> so running irssi from a different pc
<marcog|masters> temporarily
<Kilos> lucky  tab works
<Kilos> ah
<tumbleweed> it wasn't me. If it was me, I'd have told you why :)
<marcog|masters> yeah yeah
<marcog|masters> sure
<marcog|masters> :P
<Kilos> lol
 * nlsthzn waves
<Kerbero> o/
<nlsthzn> :)
<nuvolari> naandsê
<Kilos> naand nuvolari 
<nlsthzn> alo almal
<nuvolari> naand nlsthzn-work 
<Kilos> lo neelsie
<nuvolari> oe, ek't vanaand van die lekker kerrie en rys geëet wat my ma gemaak het
<nlsthzn-work> lkka
<nlsthzn-work> lekka
<Kilos> nuvolari, julle vrystaters weet nie hoe om kerrie te maak nie
<Kilos> sweet jy darem as jy klaar geeet het
<Kilos> jy moet oefen daar in durban
<Kilos> eet n bunny chow elke dag
<nuvolari> Kilos: oom, ek luv die kerrie hierso, my ma se kerrie brand *niks*
<Kilos> ek het jare geleef op bunnies
<Kilos> maar daai tyd was hulle n drie kwart brood
<nuvolari> Ek hou van warm goed oor die algemeen
<nuvolari> ek het vir my chilli sous aangeskaf wat baie lekker is
<Kilos> mooi man
<inetpro> good evening
<nuvolari> naand naand
<Morganvd> evening all
<Morganvd> and hows everyone doing with natty and unity?
<Morganvd> Maaz: coffee on 
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<nlsthzn-work> Morganvd: I like unity and natty... but at the moment using Kubuntu 11.04
<Morganvd> i have chosen to put my pre-thoughts in my pocket and try it out for a week or two
<Morganvd> most of the people say its because your not used to it thats why some people dont like it
<Morganvd> but i can say this its fast
<Morganvd> i just need to get rid of the menus disapearing 
<Morganvd> then im happy
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Morganvd!
<Morganvd> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> Morganvd: No problem
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<nuvolari> ok, night everyone
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-05
<sakhi> moonin
<Kilos> mornin superfly  and other peeps
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<DraZoro> Morning Kilos and the everyone 
<Kilos> hiya DraZoro 
<plustwo> konnichiwa DraZoro
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<DraZoro> plustwo : Hello 
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Kilos> lo plustwo 
 * DraZoro is amazed by the new language hiya konnichiwa :)
<Kilos> japanese
<Kilos> shoulda had san at the end too
<Kilos> like plustwo san
<Kilos> plustwo, kokko ni hon ga arimasu ka
<Kilos> koko maybe not kokko i forget
<DraZoro> lol
<plustwo> :-) first steps...
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> lo the inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie more, nou wat sê jy nou eintlik?
<Kilos> waar is die boek
<plustwo> Kilos: NANI ga arimasu ka
<inetpro> yikes
<Kilos> hit Nani the thief
<plustwo> Kilos: Dare ga imasu ka.
<DraZoro> Bye everyone I will check in later.
<Kilos> cheers DraZoro 
<Kilos> havva good day
<DraZoro> Thanks Kilos 
<plustwo> DraZoro: sayonara
<Kilos> lol
 * DraZoro googles sayonara
<Kilos> go well
<plustwo> = goodbye
<Kilos> plustwo,  whats with the languages
<plustwo> Kilos: learning japanese
<Kilos> just for fun??
<DraZoro> plustwo: sayonara 
<plustwo> DraZoro: douitashimashite
<Kilos> what do peeps do with their old cpu's when they upgrade
<nuvolari> boctitfn
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> mornings I meant
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> i'm lookin for a LGA775
<Kilos> lol lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> I need better feel indication on my keyboard
<plustwo> konnichiwa nuvolari
<nuvolari> plustwo: jy kon nie wat nie?
<nuvolari> :P
<plustwo> just saying hello nuvolari
<plustwo> that's japanese
<nuvolari> ah, hello to you two plustwo 
<nuvolari> = 4
<plustwo> lol
<Kilos> lo Superhuman you well?
<Kilos> dunno if this will help anyone. i havent been to read
<Kilos> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/4795149014/the-power-users-guide-to-unity
<nuvolari> meh. Anyone using gwibber?
<nuvolari> I don't seem to get twitter feeds anymore
<marcog> wow, gmail is marking a lot of ubuntu-za mails as phishing :/
 * nlsthzn waves
 * Kilos waves back
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> hiya laddy
<Kerbero>  wow, irc.sun.ac.za is dead
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> you are right marcog  i had 19 lying in spam with all the viagra junk
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> oo no 27
<marcog> drubin, tumbleweed: any possible idea as to why gmail would mark so much ubuntu-za mail as spam?
<Kilos> marcog, does marking them as not spam there at gmail keep future ones from same peeps as not spam in the future
<marcog> it'll mostly be local to yourself, but if enough people do it it will have a global impact
<Kilos> well hears hoping everyone goes and checks their spam boxes
<Kilos> here's
<afrodeity> network-manager not working, empathy and pidgin not working, natty wins the prize for most bugs in an ubuntu distro in five years
<afrodeity> maaz: make me bloody mary please
<Maaz> afrodeity: Go get it yourself!
<afrodeity> yet another bug
<afrodeity> 11.04 biggest downgrade so far
<nuvolari> wonder why so many people have problems :/
 * nlsthzn has just switched from Kubuntu 11.04 to openSUSE 11.4... so far less issues...
<afrodeity> nuvolari: it has something to do with moving ahead into unstable territory, so we have unstable versions of a lot of things, which is ok if you like bug-hunting, but it does take us back to the early days.
<afrodeity> and the usual canonical statement will be, well there is an LTS
<afrodeity> I'm tempted to just go ahead and install Gnome3
<nuvolari> afrodeity: it's what I did... :P
<afrodeity> what happened?
<nuvolari> not having problems after my initial struggle
<afrodeity> seriously?
<nuvolari> if I'm lucky it *might* crash once a day
<afrodeity> ouch
<nuvolari> but it's not definitely
<afrodeity> my only real issues are to do with the embarrasment when I get a noobie over
<nuvolari> my network manager, empathy, sound, wireless, about everything works
<afrodeity> but your compiz still crashes?
<nuvolari> once in a blue moon
<nuvolari> can't recall anything this week
<afrodeity> did you install from the ppa?
<nuvolari> ya
<afrodeity> killed your unity session?
<nuvolari> I had to uninstall most unity stuff
<nuvolari> I'm not even sure I can run gnome classic anymore :P
<afrodeity> dman
<afrodeity> damn
<afrodeity> we will probably end up with three main versions besides kde with oeneric
<afrodeity> gnome3, unity, classic
<afrodeity> question really is does one want to be part of which development?
<afrodeity> we can't all be in three places at same time
<afrodeity> kernel oops
<afrodeity> system was seriously tight before I "upgraded", wish I had captured some desktop video
 * nlsthzn found that beta 2 seemed more stable than release :/
<afrodeity> natty narwhal = intrepid ibex
<afrodeity> doomed
<afrodeity> I have this image of a great shooter based upon ubuntu mascots
<afrodeity> osama bin ubuntu
<Tonberry> is there any way to tell which of my hdds is spinning up and down the whole time from software?
<Tonberry> i can feel it vibrate my table when it spins up
<Tonberry> just can't figure out what drive it is...
<Kilos> Tonberry, you using how many drives
<Kilos> and main boot one with what OS on?
<Tonberry> 3 pcs, 4 drives
<Tonberry> all ubuntu
<drubin> marcog: the person that wrote the email make it sound spammmy :)
<Kilos> hmmm i only found with windows i had drives spinning up while just standing there
<Kilos> ubuntu been good to me
<drubin> Tonberry: http://superuser.com/questions/262752/check-if-hdd-is-spinning-or-in-sleep
<mazal> evening all
<Tonberry> tnx drubin
<Tonberry> now i just have to wait for the drive to spin down...
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Anybody know why so many repositories fail in SA when I update ?
<drubin> mazal: bandwith is expensive so every one mirrors i
<mazal> It's mostly "translations" links that fails. never seen that before
<Kilos> google what browser mxit uses in pidgin
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Kilos: eh?
<Kilos> was supposed to ask maaz
<nuvolari> lol ah
<Kilos> forgeot i was in ubuntu-za
<nuvolari> lol... I start to get the idea that Natty is feminine.
<nuvolari> She's moody with different people and friendliness itself with others
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> ok
<mazal> Kinda have to agree with that :)
<nuvolari> think i'm about to be bashed for that remark :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> nuvolari: now you're in big trouble
<nuvolari> inetpro: i'm afraid so :P
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<nuvolari> but to make up for that: Natty is feminine because she's handling communication well: notifications, IM integration, email, calendar, being beautiful :)
<inetpro> nuvolari: go help Maaz do the dishwashing
<inetpro> then all will be ok
 * nuvolari washes some mugs with Maaz
<nuvolari> Maaz: we're a team eh?
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> :/
<nuvolari> Maaz: I'm sorry too
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> Maaz: about what?
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<nuvolari> Maaz: ya what?
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
 * inetpro lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: nevermind
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> Maaz: you're forgiven
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> hmm Maaz... I don't see it yet
<inetpro> but I can smell it
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: No problem
<superfly> nuvolari: I think people are being retards
<superfly> and Damjan is an idiot anyways, just a pity we can't silence him on the list
<nuvolari> superfly: Who's that?
<nuvolari> there's nothing in my email with 'Damjan'
<superfly> oh... maybe he's only on the GLUG mailing lists... I thought I saw an ubuntu-za mail from him...
<froztbyte> Damjan's got a brain on him
<froztbyte> but I don't necessarily agree with all his opinions
<froztbyte> thankfully, that's one of the good things about foss
<froztbyte> things can be brought up in debate and changed :)
<Tonberry> is there a way in unity to stop windows from one workspace overlapping into another workspace?
<afrodeity> if someone can figure out how to remove the artifacts first, then yes
 * afrodeity laughs
<Kilos> fp
<Kilos> night everyone. sleep tight
<Squirm> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty Squirm ian needed to know something so i came and asked maaz
<Kilos> now i go sleep. much too late for ballies
<Kilos> night
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-06
<Kilos> morning superfly nlsthzn and others
<nlsthzn> Good morning uncle Kilos
<Kilos> hows ya today nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: still fuzzy and only half awake :/ silly cold/flu is taking it's sweet time making me sick... seems I am now loosing the battle against it 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ..
<nlsthzn> I guess it is my turn... several peeps here have been very ill in the last two weeks (wife even it the hospital for a day)... so my turn is my turn ... still sucks :p
<Kilos> you wife
<Kilos> thats not nice nlsthzn 
<Kilos> how did they cure her in a day
<nlsthzn> not cured, but the high fever broke so she was ok to go home (or she fealt good enough... was still very ill)
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> nlsthzn, coffee time
<nlsthzn> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Alrighty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and nlsthzn!
<nlsthzn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Okay :-)
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks very much kind bot
<Maaz> sure thing, Kilos
<Kilos> lo sakhi 
<Kilos> fly must be sick too
<Kilos> too many peeps spraying doom around
<Kilos> gotta be careful. i see they even got super doom as well
<sakhi> hi Kilos 
<sakhi> mornings
<Kilos> hi Vamp0611 
<Kilos> new here?
<Kilos> hi |3o|3 
<|3o|3> hey Kilos
<plustwo> hi Kilos
<queery> weirdest thing
<queery> using 10.10 and my dell's little blue light of the webcam just went on
<queery> nothing open that would use the webcam
<queery> it just went on
<queery> freaky
<queery> had to restart
<queery> logging out did nothing
<inetpro> good morning
<queery> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<queery> anyone else?
<plustwo> konnichiwa inetpro
<inetpro> eish
<inetpro> the japanese guy here again?
<inetpro> heh plustwo, what's up doc?
<queery> konnichiwa plustwo 
<queery> genki desu ka?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<queery> heh
<queery> who played with maaz?
<queery> plustwo, anata wa okama?
<plustwo> queery: genki desu
<queery> plustwo, anata wa okama desuka?
<afrodeity> very genki today I see
<queery> my hanasu is horrible!
<inetpro> hmm... I think you guys should join the japanese channel at #ubuntu-jp
<queery> haha
<afrodeity> watashi wa afrodeity des
<plustwo> inetpro: domo arigato
<inetpro> nee man plustwo, gaan speel op 'n ander plek
<afrodeity> genki desu
<plustwo> inetpro: chotto, sumimasen ga ...
<queery> I only know like 10 words
<plustwo> lol
<plustwo> same here
<afrodeity> hajimemashite?
<inetpro> Maaz: help translate 
<Maaz> inetpro: Translates a phrase using Google Translate. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   translate (<phrase>|<url>) [from <language>] [to <language>]
<Maaz>   translation chain <phrase> [from <language>] [to <language>]
<plustwo> afrodeity: hajimemashite
<inetpro> Maaz: translate "chotto, sumimasen ga" from japanese
<Maaz> inetpro: "Chotto, sumimasen ga"
<afrodeity> doso yoroshiku onegaishimasu
<inetpro> Maaz: translate "chotto, sumimasen ga" from japanese to english
<Maaz> inetpro: "Chotto, sumimasen ga"
<inetpro> yikes
<confluency> It's like "schadenfreude". ;)
<inetpro> Kilos: jy sien, hy praat net nonsens
<queery> google translate needs the original jap
<plustwo> inetpro: it means 'excuse me'
<afrodeity> there doesn't appear to be a good japanese-english tranlator
<inetpro> that's just sad
<afrodeity> kisu shite mo ii?
<afrodeity> all the translaters only translate kanji to english
<queery> maaz, translate "元気ですか" from Japanese to English
<Maaz> queery: "How are you?"
<queery> see
<Kilos> wie inetpro maaz?
<inetpro> Maaz: translate "元気ですか" to english
<Maaz> inetpro: "How are you?"
<afrodeity> dai suki dayo
<plustwo> can maaz translate to japanese?
<queery> aishitero
<afrodeity> no way
<queery> he will give the jap letters
<afrodeity> kekkon shite kureru?
<queery> no!
<afrodeity> thought I was getting lucky there
<queery> Watashi wa anata o shiranai
<plustwo> mada kekkon shitakunai
<afrodeity> watashi wa gekusei desu
<queery> haha
<queery> me neither plustwo 
<plustwo> :-)
<afrodeity> need to brush up on my language skills
<afrodeity> why is there no direct translation for japlish?
<queery> hehe im horrible at languages cause I have a bad memory
<plustwo> queery: arigato gozaimasu
<afrodeity> queery: anata wa nihonjin desu ka?
<afrodeity> honki desu ka?
<queery> no afrodeity 
<afrodeity> just wondering
<queery> a bit
<queery> no to anata wa nihonjin desu ka?
<afrodeity> yes
<queery> yes to honki desu ka?
<afrodeity> good
<afrodeity> haha
<queery> good that im sleeping?
<afrodeity> that would be nemui desu ka
<queery> oh
<queery> oops
<afrodeity> honki desu ka = are u serious?
<queery> oh are you serious
<queery> haha
<queery> ok
<queery> serious about what?
<afrodeity> japanese I guess
<plustwo> wakarimashita
<afrodeity> wakari south africa desu
<queery> that's a really long way to say ok
<queery> I am
 * plustwo utaimasu
<afrodeity> kekkon shite irasshaimasu ka?
<afrodeity> sumimasen
<queery> im single
<afrodeity> nihon ni itta koto ga arimusu ka?
<afrodeity> ogenki desu ka
<afrodeity> very genki today 
<queery> k
<queery> lunch
<afrodeity> itadakimasu
 * Vamp0611 wonders if learning to translate is all that happens here
<superfly> Vamp0611: no, it's just afrodeity, he's... uh... "special"
<Vamp0611> k... every groups got to have one right
<superfly> indeed
<Vamp0611> r u in SA
<superfly> Maaz: u
<Maaz> superfly: Excuse me?
<superfly> yeah, I didn't understand either
<superfly> Vamp0611: are you asking if I am in SA?
 * inetpro didn't even see Vamp0611 stepping into the room
<inetpro> Vamp0611: welcome at #ubuntu-za
<Vamp0611> "are you living in South Africa" I need to find a way to get neotel to work on ubunt. 
 * Vamp0611 slides into a room
<inetpro> :-)
<superfly> Vamp0611: I think most of us are in SA
<inetpro> Vamp0611: this is the South African channel for ubuntu 
<superfly> Vamp0611: what modem do you have?
<Vamp0611> neotel prime
<inetpro> Vamp0611: that's the deal with just a phone?
<inetpro> and the phone has some USB connection?
<Vamp0611> yep
<inetpro> I think I had that some time ago and got it working on the CLI but I gave up
<inetpro> their speed was way to slow for me
<inetpro> I'll have to look at my backups at home and see whether I can find the relevant settings
<inetpro> later tonight
<inetpro> but maybe someone else can help so long
<Vamp0611> I did not have a problem with the speed just cant use ubuntu with it, I duel boot windows and ubuntu
 * inetpro feels spoilt with speeds of higher than 1Mbps
<inetpro> Vamp0611: what speeds did you get on Windows?
<inetpro> I used Ubuntu
<inetpro> well Kubuntu
<afrodeity> za-free -- demand last mile access to fibre optic cable
<afrodeity> join on fb
<inetpro> afrodeity: huh?
<Vamp0611> it said it was a 2.4mb conection but I download @ 150kb
<afrodeity> no more copper we want fibre
<inetpro> Vamp0611: well that is the thing, the real speed that you get is definitely much lower than advertised
<Vamp0611> if things worked as advirtised I would not need to work
<inetpro> and these telcos get away with it because they advertise speeds of "up to" a specific amount
<inetpro> I don't mind not getting to the high amount but I do mind when it's almost unusable
<Vamp0611> the "UP TO" is a burst speed every blue moon if you r luky
<inetpro> afrodeity: wb
<afrodeity> do u perhaps know how to toggle between two channels in weechat?
<inetpro> afrodeity: hmm... not alt+1,2,3... ?
<afrodeity> hmmn lets see
 * nlsthzn is flu'ish and fuzzy and can't think straight and is sure nobody in the room is making the mistake but just wonders is anyone is confusing kilobits and kilobytes when talking about speed on the internet still....
<inetpro> afrodeity: alt + left/right arrows (or F5/F6): switch to previous/next buffer 
<superfly> Vamp0611: also remember that a 4Mbps connection gives you about 400KB/s - don't confuse Mbps with MB/s
<Vamp0611> nlsthzn: no i think i got it 10mb line 1mb download
<superfly> nlsthzn: it happens all the time
<nlsthzn> just checking... lots of times people get mad when they actually have very decent speed :D
<inetpro> Vamp0611: got to http://speedtest.net/
<inetpro> go to*
<superfly> Vamp0611: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=convert+2.4+Mbps+to+KB%2Fs&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gl=za
 * nlsthzn likes the speedtest.net
<inetpro> that will help you to determine a relative real speed
<superfly> Vamp0611: of course that's not your *actual* speed, because you're not taking packet headers and other things into account
<superfly> but it gives you an idea
<Vamp0611> from here (PTA North) to jburg 15ms ping, 7.8mbps down, .86mbsp down
<Vamp0611> I downloaded 11.04 in about 15min
<Vamp0611> sorry .86up
<afrodeity> apparently alt+1 2 3 no work
<Vamp0611> done working for the day 
 * Vamp0611 stuffs the laptop in a bag and runs out of the office
 * afrodeity puts VR goggles back on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<afrodeity> f5 or f6 toggles channel in weechat
<afrodeity> yippie
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<afrodeity> Maaz, serve me a bloody mary 
<Maaz> afrodeity: Huh?
<afrodeity> obviously needs to go to LCD liquors
 * afrodeity cashes in some bitcoins and buys a two litre papsak
 * nlsthzn wants some too please, liqour license has expired :/
<afrodeity> maaz, google bitcoin please
<Maaz> afrodeity: "Please help test: Bitcoin version 0.3.21 release candidate" http://www.bitcoin.org/smf/index.php?topic=6189.0 :: "Earn 139BTC or 3BTC for getting shops/organisations to accept Bitcoin!" https://www.bitcoin.org/smf/index.php?topic=4667.0 :: "Bitcoin - Area 51 - Stack Exchange" http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/30763/bitcoin :: "BitcoinMe.com - Home" http://www.bitcoinme.com/ :: "User account | Bitcoin Bonus" https://bitco
<netdog> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> *crunch*
<queery> maaz: whats for lunch?
<Maaz> Hmm queery . Methinks Kentucky and coleslaw would go down well
<queery> again?
<queery> fat bot
<cocooncrash> Maaz: forget whats for lunch
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Done
<queery> maaz: whats for lunch?
<Maaz> queery: Excuse me?
<queery> cocooncrash, you cant leave him like that
<queery> why did Kerbero show the proxy and myne shows my ip?
<queery> weird
<cocooncrash> Maaz: lunch is <reply> $who: It feels like a KFC day
<Maaz> cocooncrash: I'll remember that
<queery> hehe ok
<cocooncrash> Maaz: lunch is also <reply> $who: How about some soup?
<Maaz> cocooncrash: If you say so
<cocooncrash> Maaz: for lunch is the same as lunch
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Okay
<cocooncrash> Maaz: for lunch today is the same as lunch
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Done
<cocooncrash> Maaz: what's for lunch today?
<Maaz> cocooncrash: How about some soup?
<queery> sounds goood
<cocooncrash> Maaz: lunch is also <reply> $who: Coffee should be enough...
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Got it
<queery> no
<queery> Maaz: lunch is also <reply> $who: How about some sushi?
<Maaz> queery: Got it
<marcog> pity maaz doesn't have the dinner plugin :/
<queery> I ahve to go work
<queery> play l8er
<cocooncrash> Maaz: lunch is also <reply> $who: Go get Chippies, your friends will love you
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Got it
<marcog> 15:24 <&marcog> tibid: what should i have for lunch?
<marcog> 15:24 < tibid> marcog: Try some Roast Turkey with Pan Gravy. If you can't work it  out for yourself, there's a recipe at  http://www.cookstr.com/recipes/roast-turkey-with-pan-gravy
<afrodeity> Maaz: lunch is also <reply> $who: A bowl of miso soup and noodles
<Maaz> afrodeity: If you say so
<nlsthzn> Maaz: what is for lunch?
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Go get Chippies, your friends will love you
<nlsthzn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Sure
 * nlsthzn goes for some chippies
<afrodeity> anybody know what the default runlevel for networking is supposed to be?
<afrodeity> my sysv-rc-conf says 0,6
<Kilos> are Chippies still pickled onions
<cocooncrash> afrodeity: 2 to 5 should all have networking.
<nlsthzn> ...else no internets for Firefox :p
<afrodeity> cocooncrash: thanks, probably explains why I have to manually start the network after natty upgrade
<afrodeity> anybody have a sysV default list for natty?
<afrodeity> love it when a bug turns into a feature
<afrodeity> the natty upgrade tool must have been assembled by a weed tokin' hippie 
<inetpro> Maaz: lunch
<Maaz> inetpro: Coffee should be enough...
<inetpro> hmm... he knew that it's not lunch time any more?
<inetpro> clever bot!
<nlsthzn> inetpro: maaz got some new programming earlier today :)
<inetpro> cocooncrash: wb
 * inetpro heading home to take a breather from a rough week
<inetpro> next week might just be worse
 * inetpro is considering resigning from the board at school due to lack of time
<inetpro> others should be able to do a much better job than me
<Kilos> ya ya
<Kilos> have a good weekend inetpro ]
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks, will see you later in here
<Kilos> cool
<afrodeity> weechat + yeahconsole = obama bin laden
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> magellanic: wb
<magellanic> inetpro: ;)
<inetpro> or rather welcome?
<inetpro> magellanic: you been here before?
<magellanic> nope. noob here
<inetpro> well, that be cool then
<inetpro> Kilos: I brought him across from #glug.za
<magellanic> bbiab.
<inetpro> magellanic: np
<Kilos> hi magellanic 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu_za
<Kilos> thats nice inetpro  we need some more peeps here
<Kilos> go find more
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> look by #clug too
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: how do I check the amount of free minutes available on VC again?
<Kilos> vc?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> *111#
<inetpro> Kilos: remember I forget more than you
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: tks
<Kilos> inetpro, yw
<magellanic> so like the meet is so far tomorrow. I suppose most attendees are from pta though
<inetpro> magellanic: you going to the meeting?
<magellanic> still deciding
 * inetpro will not be going
<magellanic> why not?
<inetpro> need time to recover from a rough week
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> or rather I need more time with the family
<magellanic> fair enough :)
<inetpro> magellanic: you coming from which area again?
<magellanic> southgate
<inetpro> sjoe
<magellanic> yep :p
<inetpro> you in town for the weekend?
<magellanic> which town?
<inetpro> like in JHB or PTA?
<magellanic> jhb..
<inetpro> or are you planning a launch party in Southgate?
<inetpro> :-)
<magellanic> nope. from southgate, might go to centurion for the launch, not decided yet.
<magellanic> too late/no interest in the south to get a gathering I think
<inetpro> heh, you'll be surprised
<inetpro> I'm sure there are more people using Ubuntu that we still don't know about
<inetpro> like my brother in law in Shelleybeach who suddenly told me he's been using it for a few months now
<inetpro> and extremely happy
<inetpro> no more viri for him
<magellanic> good to hear
<magellanic> well lady gaga said she likes ubuntu, so that settles it :D
<inetpro> serious?
<magellanic> http://www.junauza.com/2011/04/lady-gaga-goes-gaga-over-ubuntu.html
<afrodeity> april 1
<afrodeity> getting some celeb testimonial would be cool tho
<afrodeity> apparently they used linux to blow up the Tube
<magellanic> oh yea april 1, heh didn't read the comments there :p
<magellanic> blow up what tube?
 * afrodeity chuckles
<afrodeity> checking gulliblity levels
<afrodeity> but still would be good idea
<afrodeity> make some viral vids
<afrodeity> I survived the Natty Upgrade
<afrodeity> and I'm chuffed because I'm not a client of M$
<afrodeity> would rather get cut down to size, and even be forced to use minix than have money extorted out of me
<magellanic> hehe
<magellanic> if you bought a pc preinstalled with win, you were already extorted?
<afrodeity> luckily my box was cheaper without windows
<afrodeity> now they trying to clampdown on android
<afrodeity> have you seen the B&N responding document?
<magellanic> nope
<afrodeity> it is basically a response to the  attack against linux, where M$ literally claims it invented windows
<afrodeity> as in windowing
<afrodeity> and suchlike
<inetpro> hmm...
<afrodeity> if it looks like an operating system, then M$ must have invented it ...go figure
<magellanic> is this a new case, not related to the oracle vs google one right?
<magellanic> hehe
<afrodeity> yep
<afrodeity> massive
<magellanic> link?
<afrodeity> maaz, google Microsoft vs Barnes & Noble
<Maaz> afrodeity: "Microsoft vs Barnes & Noble: Who Really Wins? - Techland - TIME.com" http://techland.time.com/2011/03/22/microsoft-vs-barnes-noble-who-really-wins/ :: "Microsoft vs. Barnes & Noble" http://www.scribd.com/doc/51246791/Microsoft-vs-Barnes-Noble :: "Microsoft: Lawsuit Pushes Barnes & Noble Into Trending Tweets" http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-suit-pushes-barnes-and-noble-into-trending-tweets-2011-3 :: "Same song, second ve
<afrodeity> maaz: google B&N responding document
<Maaz> afrodeity: "TechEye stirs up trouble for Microsoft in Barnes & Noble case ..." http://www.techeye.net/business/techeye-stirs-up-trouble-for-microsoft-in-barnes-noble-case :: "[WTF] Barnes & Noble Responds To Microsoft's Android Lawsuit ..." http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/04/29/wtf-microsoft-sues-barnes-noble-reminds-us-why-ms-is-the-devil/ :: "Terms of Use - Barnes & Noble - NOOKdeveloper - Home - Let's ..." https://nookdeveloper.barnesa
<afrodeity> maaz: google groklaw Barnes & Noble
<Maaz> afrodeity: "Barnes and Noble Charges Microsoft with Misusing Patents - Groklaw ..." http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20110427052238659 :: "Groklaw - Barnes & Noble Charges Microsoft with Misusing Patents ..." http://www.groklaw.net/articlebasic.php?story=20110427052238659 :: "Groklaw - Microsoft Sues Barnes & Noble for Selling Nooks running ..." http://www.groklaw.net/articlebasic.php?story=20110321172008657 :: "Barnes & Noble Charg
<afrodeity> the responding document is on groklaw
<magellanic> ah okay, think I saw that initial one on /.
 * inetpro thought that groklaw is closing down
<magellanic> didn't think it was much, because comments mostly said the claims looked like rubbish :p
<afrodeity> could go either way in a US court
<magellanic> yeah heh
<magellanic> if google gets nortels patents maybe it can do some fighting back
<afrodeity> claims are total rubbish, but take a billion dollars and 20 senior counsel arguing the thing and starts to look, well, weird
 * inetpro hates patents
<afrodeity> my take is this is the end of M$ as a serious contender, it's like trying to enforce a patent on the sandwhich
<afrodeity> however, the IP lobbey in the USA is massive
<inetpro> now I understand why MS is in bed with Nokia
<afrodeity> they got some patents
<inetpro> more patents
<afrodeity> M$ couldn't beat us on the desktop, now they want to kill linux on the tablet and phone
<afrodeity> by taking on a relatively small company
<inetpro> haha, yeah right
<magellanic> what do you mean desktop? they own desktop atm..
<inetpro> they've already succeeded IMHO in slowing us down but they will never stop it
<inetpro> the snowball is growing
<afrodeity> but the nuisance value alone
<afrodeity> so we need to support B&N, make a noise, 
<inetpro> definitely a big nuisance in me eyes
<afrodeity> litigation is expensive and timeconsuming
<afrodeity> we can't rest on our laurels
<afrodeity> if we complacent, they could loose
<afrodeity> B&N I mean
<afrodeity> test case
<afrodeity> so we install ubuntu because we don't want M$ telling us what to do
<afrodeity> even if we fight bugs every season
<magellanic> lol
 * afrodeity rolls a kernel and lights up
<inetpro> so who's going to the launch party tomorrow?
<afrodeity> there's a party?
<magellanic> more like a lunch
<magellanic> last time was quite cool, but it's so far
<afrodeity> tanka town?
<inetpro> magellanic: who arranged it?
<inetpro> magellanic: it's not up at http://ubuntu-za.org/
<magellanic> this one? Nick from ptaisp, I think
<magellanic> oh, not sure why it's not up. was there any other gathering for 11.04?
<afrodeity> there was a meet in Stellenbosch
<magellanic> but jhb/pta?
<inetpro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2011-April/007380.html
<magellanic> this is the only one I know of, should be the 'official' meet
<magellanic> inetpro: yea that's the one, invite was sent to glug etc too
<inetpro> ahh, ok
<inetpro> eish, we should have put it up on the site
<afrodeity> can't cut & paste in yeahconsole, ouch
<afrodeity> pretoria stomp
<afrodeity> i'll put some wors on my braai
 * afrodeity puts on my lederhosen
<magellanic> heh
 * afrodeity dusts off the old flugelhorn
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> I put the info up on the site but I may have added it incorrectly
<inetpro> superfly: I should probably have posted a story rather than a page?
<inetpro> it's not appearing at the top
<inetpro> ok, made it sticky at the top
<Kilos> methinks i gonna crash fellas. sleep tight
<inetpro> night kil[tab]
<superfly> inetpro: yeah, should have been a story - not a problem though
<inetpro> superfly: ahh ok
<inetpro> superfly: how you doing?
<superfly> not well
<superfly> I'm gonna see if I can go chat to a doctor friend of mine, and get him to book me off for a couple of days next week
<superfly> the irritating thing is that I've been on leave, so everyone wants to see me
<superfly> so, for instance, this morning I slept till 12, then I was feeling much better, so we went out this evening, and in retrospect I probably should have rather stayed at home
<superfly> but you know, when it's friends that you only see once a year, you make the effort
<inetpro> fp
<inetpro> superfly: eish
<inetpro> really hope that you'll be better soon
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-07
 * nlsthzn waves
<Kilos> morning superfly  and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Sure thing, Kilos. Hey guys, bring your own mugs! I'm tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<queery> maaz, whats for lunch
<Maaz> queery: *blink*
<queery> maaz, what is for lunch
<Maaz> queery: A bowl of miso soup and noodles
<queery> rerig
<queery> is that where it ended yesterday
<cocooncrash> Maaz: whats for lunch is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apostrophe
<Maaz> cocooncrash: One learns a new thing every day
<queery> Maaz, whats for lunch
<Maaz> queery: whats for lunch is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apostrophe
<queery> haha
<queery> ok
<queery> maaz, what's for lunch
<Maaz> queery: Coffee should be enough...
<queery> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
 * nlsthzn waves
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> sup superfly 
<kbmonkey> hi there all *waves*
<nlsthzn> alo kbmonkey 
<superfly> hi kbmonkey
<marcog> anyone here doing google code jam?
<magellanic> not me. you?
<marcog> yep, done all 3
<marcog> *4
<magellanic> cool. when did it start
<marcog> 1am
<marcog> it's going on for 24 hours
<marcog> you only need 1 max 2 hours to qualify
<marcog> problems are fun
<marcog> http://code.google.com/codejam/
<magellanic> sounds cool, best of luck
<Kilos-> hellooooooo
<Kilos-> Maaz, hiya
<Maaz> howzit
<Kilos-> zit ok
<Kilos-> Maaz, botsnack
<Maaz> *crunch*
<Kilos-> night all of ya. me goes dood oo
<kbmonkey> hi Symmetria hows it goin
<superfly> you still up kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> yes superfly 
<superfly> kbmonkey: were you one of the many trying to learn Python?
<kbmonkey> I am :)
<superfly> how's it going?
<kbmonkey> in fact I've been slacking after I finished the 7dRL
<kbmonkey> need to jump back in
<kbmonkey> I need a tiny project to focus on, ye I think that will help
<superfly> kbmonkey: that might... also following a book or something also helps
<magellanic> the tutorial on the official site is not too bad?
<kbmonkey> magellanic, that one is good, dive into python also a very well written book
<superfly> magellanic: the best one I've seen is called A Byte of Python
<kbmonkey> thanks superfly I'll look it up :)
<magellanic> okay. haven't read any. I was following the on site tutorial a long time ago, can't remember how far I got :p
<superfly> kbmonkey: www.byteofpython.info
<magellanic> now I just reference it in bits and pieces when writing small scripts here or there
<superfly> it's a free eBook - I recommend starting with the Python 2.x version, since that's the version that is currently used in production
<superfly> there are very few places using Python 3 in production
<kbmonkey> agreed, I'm sticking to 2.x for now
<magellanic> superfly: you do python full time?
 * DraZoro is also sticking to version 2.x for the time being 
<superfly> magellanic: indeed
<superfly> hi DraZoro
<DraZoro> Hi superfly I see you are talking python :)
<superfly> DraZoro: when am I not?
<superfly> ;-)
 * kbmonkey would get beaten to a pulp if he said what he codes in full time :p
<superfly> kbmonkey: lemme guess, VB?
<kbmonkey> hahaha! yes superfly.
 * magellanic beats kbmonkey to a pulp
<superfly> the only thing worse than VB is.... actually, there isn't anything worse
<kbmonkey> of all the languages I did, nogal
<kbmonkey> no there isn't. wait, maybe lolspeak, but its not a production language ^^
<magellanic> legacy apps?
<magellanic> hm, competition to VB, perhaps asp?
<kbmonkey> well strictly its .net so I do C# as well its all interpreted but the syntax still vb
<superfly> kbmonkey: C# is actually a nice language, well, when I last played with it, which was about 7 years ago
<superfly> it's almost as nice as Python
<superfly> it's a real shame C# is tied to .NET and Microsoft
<kbmonkey> aaalmost. not quite. the framework overhead is too fat. and I don't have any Win machines at home :p
<magellanic> how does it compare to java, never used it, busy learning java
<superfly> kbmonkey: yeah, hence why I said that it's a pity it is tied to .NET
 * kbmonkey cringes from bad Java experiences years ago]
<magellanic> kbmonkey: no win at home, +1 ;)
<superfly> magellanic: it's basically Borland's Delphi written to look like Java
<kbmonkey> and hence I am not even interested in the Mono framework. never. respect to them, but I'd rather go native
<superfly> so you could mistake it for Java, but I can clearly see that the guy who created C# was the same guy who created Delphi
<magellanic> oh, never seen delphi, or used it either
<superfly> personally, I'd rather go with either C++/Qt4 or Python
<DraZoro> I use 
<kbmonkey> and Delphi is the descendant of.. Pascal :D
<DraZoro> I use Delphi in my first level course at UNISA ...
<kbmonkey> I did some Delphi
<magellanic> we started out with pascal
 * superfly was employed as a delphi developer at a previous employer
<kbmonkey> Heck I did some ASM as well. talk about no intellisense or IDE's ;p
<superfly> kbmonkey: did you get as far as writing a mini TUI system in ASM?
 * superfly was part of a class of geeks that took the optional Assembler class in second year
<kbmonkey> nope, I mainly used it for speeding up drawing loops writing demos and silly games
<DraZoro> Planing to study asymptote after exams and php 
<kbmonkey> but now... I only have eyes for Python
<kbmonkey> maybe a silly arcade game, yes that might be fun to make :)
<Mitchelli> hi all :)
<kbmonkey> hi Mitchelli 
<Mitchelli> so any Durbanites?
<magellanic> yes, Mitchelli. :p
<kbmonkey> here
<Mitchelli> LOL :$
<DraZoro> Hi Mitchelli 
<Mitchelli> hmm so it a saturday night and here we sit on IRC. :) i love my life ever so much
<kbmonkey> recovering from a fever :/
 * superfly and his family is sick
<superfly> the wife is already in bed, but my chest is so tight I can't sleep
<Mitchelli> aww im sorry. If it makes u feel better i just had food poisoning
<magellanic> python chat == no better way to spend a Sat night. :p
<Mitchelli> and i have to go into surgery next week
<superfly> Mitchelli: it doesn't, but thanks for trying :-P
 * DraZoro wish superfly and his family to get better. 
<superfly> thanks DraZoro... it's been a lousy 2 weeks of leave, being sick the whole time
<superfly> magellanic: agreed :-D
 * kbmonkey dislikes hospitals 
<Mitchelli> :( i wana install ubuntu on my mac :'(
<kbmonkey> best of luck with that Mitchelli 
<magellanic> haha, why?
<superfly> Mitchelli: so why don't you?
<Mitchelli> i duno if it will work lol
 * DraZoro has not visited a doctor or clinic or hospital for quite some time.
<superfly> Mitchelli: have you got an Intel or PPC based Mac?
<Mitchelli> intel
<magellanic> Mitchelli: boot a livecd
<superfly> Mitchelli: pop your desktop cd in and reboot. it'll work
 * DraZoro is busy trying to create his wiki page on ubuntu
<superfly> the only pain is if you have a mac keyboard and a 1 button mouse
<superfly> you'll need to get those configured properly
<superfly> otherwise Ubuntu thinks you have a normal "Windows" keyboard
<Mitchelli> but your sure everything will work? really dont wana mess my laptop up. cost me an arm :(.
<kbmonkey> try it out Mitchelli :)
<kbmonkey> Im sure somebody out there had done this
<DraZoro> I think the manufacturers should start to replace the Windows symbol on the keyboards with the ubuntu symbol ...Especially after the launch of Natty :)
<Mitchelli> what are your thoughts on unity?
<superfly> Mitchelli: at one of the previous places I worked at I toyed with the idea of dualbooting my mac mini, though I never got round to it :-(
<magellanic> DraZoro: why would they do that, win is still like 90% of desktops..
<DraZoro> Mitchelli: Unity is amazing 
<magellanic> I don't like unity, will use xubuntu from 11.04 :/
<superfly> Mitchelli: I know Ubuntu by itself will definitely work, I dunno if you can dual boot though
<DraZoro> Very flexible 
 * superfly thinks that KDE 4.6 is the best release of KDE yet
<kbmonkey> Mitchelli, google your mac model and installing ubuntu on it
<Mitchelli> yeh i think it is a step in the right direction for ubuntu. havent tried KDE in a while though so i may try it out
<Mitchelli> thanks monkey :)
<kbmonkey> Its worrying as some Macs include hardware locks that only allow their OS. Dunno which Macs tho
<DraZoro> magellanic : It is about time they removed it ....
<superfly> kbmonkey: I've never heard of that, are you sure?
<Mitchelli> its ok, i will keep my virtual box for a while
<superfly> Mitchelli: don't you have your installation DVD anyways? if the Ubuntu install fails, you should be able to restore it to OS X
<kbmonkey> no I'm not 100% certain, just hearsay
<magellanic> yep, worst case you have software problems. the expensive hardware will be fine :D
<Mitchelli> yeh, i still do. will try it out tomorrow. just wana finish my program before i lose it
<kbmonkey> perhaps the pre-Intel based Macs
<superfly> kbmonkey: no, those were just using PPC processors, which you could still run Linux on :-)
<Mitchelli> omg, i havent watch TV in so long since i started working. wtf happened to the anime channel on dstv
<magellanic> they stopped the ppc mac completely?
<Mitchelli> i wonder wat 11.10 has install for us :)
<magellanic> more free stuff?
<Mitchelli> lololol
<magellanic> ;D
<Mitchelli> sigh i need to get outa durban
<magellanic> why?
<Mitchelli> it too hot, and people drive terribly
<Mitchelli> i dont even have a tan :'(
<magellanic> heh
<Mitchelli> it is horrible, everytime i get into my car it a nightmare!
<superfly> magellanic: yep, they stopped with the PPC Macs a few years ago
<magellanic> oh okay. mac noob here.
<kbmonkey> esp in the evenings, it's like everyone is on a mission on the roads.
<superfly> magellanic: no worries, you at least seem to know more about Macs than the average Windows user ;-)
<Mitchelli> its fine, i had my mac for 3 months now and it making me more stupid buy the day
<Mitchelli> *by. See i am even forgetting how to spell
 * superfly can see, Mitchelli's spelling is not that great ;-)
<magellanic> road situation is like that in all our major cities, unfortunately
<superfly> Even in Cape Town!
<superfly> (OK, OK, you have to look for it, but it *is* there!)
<Mitchelli> but at least im getting my degree done. When i had my Ubuntu laptop last year i didnt get any work done coz it was just to fun fiddling around with it
<Mitchelli> cape town is nice, but expensive :(
<magellanic> superfly: have to look for it? I hear the main highway and airport routes are commonly clogged?
<magellanic> highways*
<Mitchelli> in Durban some people turn the pavements into extra roads :(
<superfly> magellanic: clogged, yes, but they're all driving at 2km/h
<superfly> they're not like Durban drivers
<magellanic> heh okay
<superfly> except for the taxi drivers
<magellanic> superfly: where in CT are you?
<Mitchelli> i was walking on broadway the other day to get lunch and a taxi hoots at me to get off the pavement
<superfly> and even the Durbanites are scared of the taxi drivers
<magellanic> Mitchelli: lol
<superfly> magellanic: living or working?
<magellanic> superfly: living :)
<superfly> Muizenberg, a stone's throw from the beach :-D
<superfly> (literally)
<Mitchelli> sounds like a german suburb
<superfly> if I threw it hard enough...
<kbmonkey> ... with a kettie
<superfly> Mitchelli: erm, actually for many years it was a British outpost
<superfly> kbmonkey: no, no need for a kettie
<Mitchelli> :( sad, and im british :'(
<superfly> Mitchelli: well, you come from Durban, so you're either british or indian ;-)
<Mitchelli> rofl
<kbmonkey> bwhahaha!
<magellanic> heh
<Mitchelli> im british but got an afrikaans surname :(
<magellanic> superfly: cool, you  always been in CT? I'm looking in CT so considering moving
<superfly> magellanic: no, been around and about
<magellanic> okay
<Mitchelli> which is better for IT jobs? CT or JHB? the durban chamber of commerce president said a week or 2 ago that durban residents are lazy
<magellanic> haha :p
<kbmonkey> we are? wow, okay well my response is that we... meh I'm over it.
<superfly> bwahaha
<Mitchelli> yeh i was shocked. i get up at 4 and leave work at 9 at night 
<magellanic> sheesh
<magellanic> I believe indians work one to the bone :p
<Mitchelli> hehe, ay but im 21 and my work is everything to me, sad really
<magellanic> same with me, not much interest in anything else really
<Mitchelli> i just finished my degree in IT now im gana study business.
<Mitchelli> cant wait lol
<superfly> meh. business.
<magellanic> IT management pays a lot from what I've seen
<superfly> yeah, and you get to be involved in politics that makes the ANC YL look tame
<kbmonkey> after 8 years of solid work I am so keen to do work I enjoy. fulfilment > monies at this stage :]
<Mitchelli> yeh i though IT and Business sort of go hand in hand. My only other options were Psycology and Law. but who ever heard of an IT and Psycologost specialist? "So, how does your computer make you feel?"
<magellanic> heh
<magellanic> kbmonkey: agree largely :)
<magellanic> kbmonkey: what do you enjoy though
 * kbmonkey enjoys beer
<superfly> there's a saying that says, "Do a job you enjoy, and you'll never have to work a day of your life."
<magellanic> hehe
<Mitchelli> omg, that is so true superfly
<magellanic> environment also matters, no point doing what you like, at a place you hate :p
<Mitchelli> i wana quit my job now and do something i enjoy. and i will never have to do any work ever. Its called polotics
<kbmonkey> strangely I _did_ enjoy my job for a long time. Then it changed. amazing what bureaucracy and management can do the fun
<Mitchelli> politics sorry
<superfly> If you get up in the morning and think, "oh no, I don't want to go to work today" you need to get a new job
<magellanic> superfly: yep..
<kbmonkey> I want to work in a Linux based environment. Wont find many in Durbs tho
<Mitchelli> hmmmm, very thought provoking. maybe i should leave my lecturing job. Never liked it in the first place
<kbmonkey> ..or work for ourselves. hmmm.
<superfly> Don't be a fool about it, obviously, but those are some thoughts to take into account.
<Mitchelli> but ima leave next month after my bonus comes :D
<magellanic> kbmonkey: ISP's and such in durbs perhaps?
 * superfly gets to code in Python, on a Linux Desktop, for Linux Servers, in a fairly developer-friendly atmosphere
<Mitchelli> i cant imagine myself writing programs everyday, even though thats what i studied
<kbmonkey> I can only imagine writing programs every day, and I never even studied :)
<Mitchelli> lol,
<superfly> Mitchelli: you know what they say, "those who can, do, those who can't, teach"
<kbmonkey> <3 it
<superfly> :-P
<Mitchelli> thats why im a lecturer. lol
<magellanic> Mitchelli: as for CT vs jhb, can't say, CT is rising really fast for IT
<Mitchelli> thanks magellanic. 
<superfly> if you're willing to stoop low enough, there are plenty PHP jods around
<superfly> *jobs
<superfly> :-P
<magellanic> lol
<superfly> magellanic: how's your Python?
<Mitchelli> why is php stooping low?
<magellanic> superfly: workable :p
<magellanic> Mitchelli: it can get messy and depressing, especially if you get handed over someones large mess to maintain :P
<magellanic> that's what I think :?
<Mitchelli> ooo i see what you mean. i dont really know php anyways. i know: Java, C#, VB.NET, JSP, ASP.NET, MYSQL and MSSQL.
<kbmonkey> php is tricky to debug sometimes
<superfly> Mitchelli: you sound like an IT recruiter playing buzzword bingo
<Mitchelli> lol
<kbmonkey> I did some work on a SA bank internal system, php. talk about spaghetti.
<superfly> PHP as a language is braindead and it's implementation is often inconsistent and flawed
<magellanic> ouch, why so though?
<superfly> magellanic: maybe you should come for an interview
<kbmonkey> are you CT based superfly ?
<superfly> magellanic: there are some good resources on the net ;-)
<superfly> kbmonkey: yes
<kbmonkey> If I can get all my ducks lined I want to make the jump to there
<magellanic> superfly: are they looking, I'd consider, beside python is quick to pick up :)
<Mitchelli> whats sad is one can teach themselves any language. but employees always want to see paper
<superfly> Mitchelli: fortunately the company I work for is only really interested in competant developers... they'll teach you what you need to know
<Mitchelli> omg, id love to work there
<magellanic> Mitchelli: I find keeping snippets of programs/scripts written can help, when offered in reviews and such
<Mitchelli> the problem i have is. When i start on a particular development problem i get really into it and i program it. but once i figure out the entire system and i know i can do it, i then lose interest because i have proven to myself i can do it. and it irritates me
<magellanic> so examples of prior work, where you are able to keep them
<Mitchelli> o so you mean like a portfolio? thats a good idea
<magellanic> kind of, to be able to say, I've done this language, here are some stuffs I wrote..
<Mitchelli> but some companies wont even phone you for an interview if you dont have a certain langauge on your certificate
<superfly> Mitchelli: generally those are the ones you don't want to work for either
<Mitchelli> lol, fair point there
<magellanic> agree with superfly 
<Mitchelli> how much does a junoir programmer roughly get paid
<kbmonkey> who reads thedailywtf.com? love it :)
<Mitchelli> i do now! lol
<magellanic> Mitchelli: that might even be language dependent if I'm not mistaken
<kbmonkey> some stories there about 'those companies' you should not work for he he
<superfly> kbmonkey: really funny, but did you ever notice something? almost all those companies use, deploy and write Microsoft software
<kbmonkey> For sure!
<DraZoro> Bye Guys and Morning ...
<superfly> bye DraZoro
<DraZoro> superfly : Don't forget it is mothers day tomorrow :)
<DraZoro> I hope I am right 
<Mitchelli> mothers day today 
<DraZoro> Today 
<superfly> DraZoro: yep, I know... I have the gift already bought, and hidden in the house
<DraZoro> Thanks guys ..
<magellanic> I'm off too, night folks
<DraZoro> Night magellanic 
<Mitchelli> night night magellanic
<kbmonkey> nite :)
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-08
<Mitchelli> Morning :)
<mazal> Morning Mitchelli
<kbmonkey> morning and happy Mother's Day to all you moms out there :)
<superfly> morning kbmonkey
<superfly> and Mitchelli
<Mitchelli> morning, how be everyone?
<superfly>  tired, but ok
<Mitchelli> Lol, its a cold day in durbs
<Mitchelli> Can I ask a random business question?
<kbmonkey> cold and rainy, so much for having a picnic
<kbmonkey> whats that Mitchelli ?
<Mitchelli> if I want to start my own business in durban, do I have to register the business somewhere and what about a business name? Do I have to register that too?
<superfly> Mitchelli: depending on the business type, no
<superfly> Mitchelli: for instance, a sole proprietary requires no registration
<Mitchelli> Oh, does it depend on the potential size of the business?
<superfly> no, on the business type, eg Sole Proprietarship, Close Corporation, Partnership, etc
 * Symmetria just pulled off SUCH a horrible network hack up
<inetpro> Symmetria: what did you do?
<inetpro> good afternoon
<Mitchelli> sigh, this rain is depressing
 * superfly enjoys the sunshine
<Mitchelli> so, what you all up to today?
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> the version of jpgraph thats in apt isnt compatible with the version of php now used by ubuntu
 * nlsthzn falls asleep, good night
<Kilos> naand almal
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Sure thing, Kilos. Hey guys, bring your own mugs! I'm tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<Kilos> for all those awake and needing a boost
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<superfly> evening oom Kilos
<Kilos> hiya oompie superfly 
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> heh
<Kilos> you got a child so his buddys gonna call you oom so we even now
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<superfly> Kilos: well, true, I do ask kids these days to call me "Uncle"
<Kilos> hee hee
<drubin> superfly: You used to? ;-p
<Kilos> in 20 years you gonna say stop it. I'm not that old
<Kilos> hiya drubin 
<superfly> drubin: sorry, I used to what?
<drubin> nvm. :)
<drubin> superfly: I thought you said "I do *not* ask kids to call me uncle"
<drubin> superfly: btw hope you feel better
<superfly> drubin: oh, no, I used to ask them not to, now I do :-)
<Kilos> superfly, you sick again??
<Kilos> cold or flu?
<superfly> Kilos: been sick for 2 weeks, went to the doc today, he said I have bronchitis
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> eat lotsa raw onion and a clove of garlic in the morn first thing also helps
<Kilos> you dont kiss girls at work i hope
<Kilos> if you do eat parsley for the breath
<Kilos> if mrs_fly complains give her some too then she wont smell you either
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: it's OK, the doc gave me an antibiotic to take, he said I should be over most of it in about 2 days
<Kilos> just remember garlic is a natural antibiotic
<superfly> will do
<Kilos> thanks once again. hope you getting enough sleep as well
<Kilos> late nights all the time not too healthy
<Kilos> you not like mosta the other guys that only starts work at 10 am
<superfly> Kilos: the doc has booked me off for 3 days, so I'll be able to get some rest
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> night evryone. sleep tight and warm.
 * Kilos hates winter
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-30
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<nuvolari> anyone using GnomeShell 3? on 12.04?
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<superfly> nope
<nuvolari> hmm, one would say most took leave today
<magespawn> Howdy y'all
<superfly> yo magespawn
<magespawn> Hey supefly, was having a snooze
<magespawn> Superfly^^
<superfly> np
<magespawn> Channel has grown a bit hey
<superfly> mm, it has
<magespawn> Have android dev guys seen this http://greendroid.cyrilmottier.com/
<magespawn> This is also pretty cool http://www.marcandangel.com/2010/11/15/12-dozen-places-to-self-educate-yourself-online/
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<magespawn> Look like we going to play irc bomarang tonight
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> very dead hey
<Kilos> hows the plans for a release party in natal magespawn 
<magespawn> Not sure I am bit out of the way
<Kilos> the monkey and nuvolari supposed to be making plans with you hey?
<magespawn> That was the idea
<Kilos> oh i thought you said you gonna make the trip
<Kilos> saw in the list mails intel has a new chip out for desktops
<Kilos> 13 quad core processors in it
<Kilos> must fly
<Kilos> and cost a fortune
<magespawn> I was going to see if I could but I do not know any of the details
<nuvolari> o/ magespawn, uncle Kilos, superfly 
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> pong oom Kilos 
<Kilos> naand seun
<nuvolari> naand oom!
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed?
<magespawn> Hey nuvolari
<Kilos> wat beplan julle vir n release patrytjie
<Kilos> ja dankie nuvolari 
<nuvolari> I'm a bit out of the loop, and from what my eye caught there were talks on Kloof
<nuvolari> which is way out of my planned reach
<Kilos> oh ya thats on the road to maritzburg
<Kilos> what does william walter kinghorn say nuvolari ? he was involved a few releases back i think
<nuvolari> Kilos: I think he was talking 'bout that
<nuvolari> but I've not really had time to read *all* the emails :-/
<Kilos> i havent seen any about a durbs party yet
<Kilos> maybe i dont get all the mails
<magespawn> I did not see anything either
<Kilos> get lotsa libre office help needed ones though
<Kilos> bad to be doff at times hey? i struggled most of the day to cd to a partition on my drive called /storage
<Kilos> tried /home/storage   /home/miles/storage
<magespawn> Okay, what was the problem
<Kilos>  then media/storage and /dev storage
<Kilos> ended up i just had to go /storage
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> Lol
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Most obvious route
<Kilos> its a lekker 40g partition full of movies and mavericks packages etc
<magespawn> Cool beans
<Kilos> want to empty it to put precise repo in there
<magespawn> Brb putting fish 1 to bed
<Kilos> but takes forever to watch the movies before deleting
<Kilos> k
<magespawn> Back
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> You can't get another hard drive?
<Kilos> i have the 40g external as well 
<Kilos> but thats also kinda full
<magespawn> 40 gig?
<Kilos> yeah but its like 36g
<Kilos> oh sorry gig yeah
<magespawn> You always lose a bit because of system files etc.
<magespawn> That is pretty small though
<Kilos> but it also works now and again so first want to format and fsck and make sure it is good and reliable again before i save important stuff there
<magespawn> Good idea.
<magespawn> There arentwo things I seem to run out of all the time, plugs and storage.
<magespawn> Are two
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i got a 200g seagate drive here that just goes click click and dunno where to even start looking
<magespawn> Considering getting another 2TB of storage, but have other plans first
<Kilos> ian brings all his scrap here
<magespawn> Sound like stuck heads
<Kilos> whew what do you save that needs that much storage
<Kilos> i opened it and the heads actually moved back and forward for a while then just stop
<Kilos> pc doesnt even see it
<magespawn> Most of my dvd i store like that, so that when disk is damaged i can still watch them
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> Could try the controller board if you can get a spare 
<magespawn> Kids tend to wreck dvd 's quite quickly
<Kilos> that little board inside it?
<magespawn> The one on the bottom on the outside
<magespawn> The one the controller cables plug into
<Kilos> oh that big one. not must chance of getting one of them. unless ian gets lots more scrap ones
<magespawn> That is usually the problem with drives no spares
<Kilos> modern electronics is so advanced there isnt even much one can test anymore\
<Kilos> chips with 100 legs etc
<Kilos> when i was still working with electronics 24 legs was a massive chip
<magespawn> I think they use white lithium grease for lubrication maybe try that on the head
<magespawn> Yup
<magespawn> Progress isn't it fun?
<Kilos> the heads are those like wipers on either side of the disks hey
<magespawn> Yup
<Kilos> progress is good but everything is moving away from manual repairs
<magespawn> But  the grease goes at the point were the little pivot is
<magespawn> Brb
<Kilos> ah. but it seems to pivot fine thats what makes the clicking noise
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> Touch keyboard was freaking out
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> The grease must not go on the actual heads but on the arms at the pivot point
<Kilos> ah. but it seems to pivot fine thats what makes the clicking noise
<Kilos> but will try anything
<Kilos> would be lekker to have 200g of storage
<magespawn> Maybe the board works just enough to get that going then fails
<Kilos> i will experiment
<magespawn> Does something like gparted see the drive?
<Kilos> i forget now but will check again and let you knopw
<Kilos> know
<Kilos> but dont think so
<Kilos> if gparted sees them its normally the mbr that corrupt
<Kilos> fixed some like that by zeroing them and then installing
<magespawn> If that does not then I have no other idea, there is a linux program for recovering info called photoimage i think 
<Kilos> photorec
<Kilos> and testdisk
<magespawn> Thats it, that worked when gparted did not
<Kilos> got great data recovery tools but drive needs to be seen first
<Kilos> actually blogged about it once
<Kilos> ty for the chat magespawn night all
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> Night kilos
<magespawn> Ooops slow typing
<tumbleweed> \o/ http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/2012/04/cape-town-precise-pangolin-release.html
<superfly> w00t
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-01
<charlvn> to use or not to use dkim on a mail server... that is the qustion
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<charlvn> morning kilos
<Kilos> does anyone have scalpel installed?
<Kilos> it says to uncomment the lines in the config file you want to search for, does that mean only the lines with command like lines ?
<charlvn> those would be lines starting with # yes
<charlvn> if that's what you're referring to
<Kilos> lol they all have that
<charlvn> ok then they're all commented out :P
<Kilos> thats why im lost
<charlvn> i don't know scalpel myself but that's a pretty standard configuration format for all *nix based applications
<charlvn> exceptions would be xml-based configuration files for example but there aren't too many of those out there
<Kilos> hmm i dunno how to explain what i mean nicely, will pastebin the conf file
<charlvn> np
<Kilos> large file
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s213D9vyK9
<Kilos> i mean must i just uncomment the last part or everything
<charlvn> definitely not everything
<charlvn> only the lines you need to uncomment
<Kilos> as in i dont know which are the actualy working lines
<charlvn> hmmm
<charlvn> ok so say you want to let it use jpeg files for example, then you just uncomment the following line
<charlvn> jpg     y       200000000       \xff\xd8\xff\xe0\x00\x10        \xff\xd9
<Kilos> ty charlvn 
<charlvn> so you just remove the # at the beginning of the line and that's it
<Kilos> lemme try that
<charlvn> cool good luck
<Kilos> i want it to find everything it can
<Kilos> as in why it wont boot etc as well
<Kilos> gracias
<Kilos> have a good day
<Kilos> yo superfly and others
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> Maaz, seen magespawn
<Maaz> Kilos: magespawn was last seen 22 hours, 18 minutes and 29 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-04-30 12:26:34 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-04-30 13:22:46 PDT
<Kilos> oh my his wireless tower musta fallen on his noggin
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> bbl
<magespawn> Good evening
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> So whats up?
<superfly> at the moment? just trying to fix someone's merge issues
<magespawn> Someone? Upgrade to 12.04?
<superfly> magespawn: no, code
<superfly> one of the guys in my OpenLP project was trying to merge the latest code into a very old branch of his, and was getting conflicts
<magespawn> I see, you keep busy
<magespawn> Back again.
<superfly> magespawn: I'm *always* busy
<tumbleweed> that's a good sign
<magespawn> Some people do not understand that
<magespawn> Hey tumbleweed
<superfly> tumbleweed: I was a bit too busy to try to get that package done today :-(
 * superfly goes to fire up VB
<tumbleweed> "VB", I was about to say eek before I realised what you meant
<magespawn> Visual basic?
<tumbleweed> heh, ^5 magespawn
<superfly> VirtualBox
<magespawn> You got me very worried there
<superfly> tumbleweed: you should know better! :-P
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> And why would you use virtualbox?
<magespawn> Hi kilos
<Kilos> 2 more data recovery tools are foremost and scalpel
<Squirm> foremost wins
<magespawn> Never used them yet
<Kilos> lol if its not with a drive that grunts at you but doesnt show
<superfly> magespawn: I am creating a package for Debian, so I have Debian installed in VirtualBox so that I am using the plaform I'm creating the package for.
<Squirm> used it 4/4 times this year, to recover data with a corrupt partition tables. The one external was probably damaged
<Squirm> s/used it/used it successfully
<magespawn> I see, is there enough of a difference between ubuntu and debian to need to do that?
<Kilos> ya me too when my external crashed but it was reoairable
<tumbleweed> magespawn: no, there isn't. But it is helpful to at least have as id chroot
<tumbleweed> a sid chroot
<Kilos> this seagate drive just grunts as the heads move back and forth
<tumbleweed> (we tend to use chroots for development rather than VMs, because they are quicker to work with)
<superfly> magespawn: I personally prefer to just have everything in Debian if I'm creating a Debian package.
<tumbleweed> I do all my Ubuntu development on Debian machines, testing builds for Ubuntu in Ubuntu chroots (with automated build tools)
<superfly> magespawn: and I'm not as clued up as tumbleweed ;-)
<tumbleweed> superfly: I know some people who run ubuntu dev releases on their laptops, but have a persistent sid chroot for debian work
<tumbleweed> that's a pretty reasonable compromise
<tumbleweed> I only use throw-away chroots
<tumbleweed> (I will concede to using VMs when I test desktop / kernel related things)
<magespawn> I think this conversation is a little above my knowledge at the moment
<Kilos> lol
<tumbleweed> yeah, these aren't things you think about too much until you are doing them all the time
<inetpro> good evening
<tumbleweed> a chroot is just like a VM-in-a-directory. It's not secure, but (with some tools) you can instantly have a throw-away Ubuntu-install to play in
<tumbleweed> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot
<tumbleweed> the chroot isn't virtual at all, same kernel, but is a separate area of the filesystem
 * tumbleweed shuts up now
<inetpro> tumbleweed: why?
<magespawn> Hi inetpro
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<magespawn> Good to learn
<inetpro> magespawn: eh
<Kilos> go on tumbleweed everyone is learning
<tumbleweed> heh, well if you want to play with this stuff, install ubuntu-dev-tools and run 'pbuilder precise create' then 'pbuilder precise login'. (Note, it'll have to download the packages to create a minimal precise install)
<tumbleweed> err pbuilder-dist precise create then pbuilder-dist precise install
<tumbleweed> err pbuilder-dist precise create then pbuilder-dist precise login
 * inetpro has only played around with jails in FreeBSD
<tumbleweed> 3rd time lucky
<tumbleweed> inetpro: same thing, but with more security than chroots
<tumbleweed> linux is getting closer to that with lxc
<inetpro> quite nifty I must say
<inetpro> nice to be able to isolate stuff 
 * tumbleweed must be south african. I just browsed to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/filezille by mistake
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> hahaha
<superfly> night Kilos
<magespawn> Night kilos
<magespawn> Brb going to change to the phone.
<magespawn> back
<magespawn> i assume you want to do that so you do not mess up your working machine
<superfly> magespawn: amongst other things
<magespawn> other things?
<superfly> magespawn: things like you don't want your machine's settings messing up your packaging
<magespawn> ahh so kind of like a neutral environment
<superfly> exactly
<magespawn> right that i can get
<magespawn> i am off, night all.
<superfly> tumbleweed: finally got round to configuring reportbug and filed that ITP
<tumbleweed> :)
<superfly> don't see it on bugs.debian.org yet, but I presume it'll get there eventually
<superfly> 0_0 look at the time
<superfly> I'd better head to lala land
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-02
<inetpro> good mornings
<superfly> morning inetpro
<charlvn> morning inetpro 
<charlvn> how goes it
<inetpro> charlvn: good and yourself
<inetpro> just feels like a Monday today
<charlvn> goinhg well
<charlvn> *going
<charlvn> busy messing with oracle today
<charlvn> inetpro: btw, do you know what happened to floss.pro? site seems a bit kaput
<inetpro> charlvn: I think kmf just gave up maintaining it properly due to the popularity of other social media and micro-blogging sites
<charlvn> yeah not that i blame him or anything
<inetpro> even myself prefers to limit the number of subscriptions to social media sites
<charlvn> the only thing i am still using is linkedin
<charlvn> the rest i all gave up on quite some time ago
<charlvn> even twitter eventually just turned into a whole lot of popularity wh***** now i just use irc
<inetpro> linkedin is one of those I decided to pass
<charlvn> i actually don't like it one bit
<charlvn> but... it's hard to stay off it now cause practically everyone is using it to find/advertise jobs
<charlvn> and a couple of months ago i was looking for a job so i didn't have too much choice
<inetpro> charlvn: have you become a European now?
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> now i need to start working on my paranoia
 * inetpro noticed the @cl-2393.ams-05.nl.sixxs.net
<charlvn> that doesn't mean much, it's a sixxs tunnel
<charlvn> ipv6
<charlvn> ayiya/aiccu
<inetpro> charlvn: BTW, kmf had other ideas with floss.pro but I guess he hasn't started changing anything yet
<inetpro> was talking about changing to to a simple blog
<charlvn> interesting
<charlvn> although blogging is so 2005 ;)
<inetpro> true
<kbmonkey_> hello
<nlsthzn> hello
<kbmonkey_> just popping in to say hi quick :]
<nlsthzn> how  r u kbmonkey_ ?
<kbmonkey_> hey I grew a tail_
<kbmonkey_> i'm good, how are you doing nlsthzn?
<kbmonkey> +1 for the paranoia charlvn 
<nlsthzn> ok thx
<kbmonkey> strange, PuTTy ssh shows characters all messed up
<Kerbero> Symmetri1, can we get ubuntu 12.04 DVD images on mirror.ac.za please?
<Kerbero> unless they are there and i'm overlooking them
<kbmonkey> I wish there was a place to download linux distros without paying for bandwidth
<Kerbero> mirror.ac.za
<Kerbero> ftp.sun.ac.za
<Kerbero> both are free for me :)
<Kerbero> kbmonkey, where are you?
<kbmonkey> in durbs at the moment
<Kerbero> ai ok
<kbmonkey> is that on the mweb account?
<Kerbero> no
<Kerbero> university network
<Kerbero> in stellenbosch we have wifi on which those two are free
<kbmonkey> of course, so jealous! ;P
<Kerbero> open wifi
<kbmonkey> for the public I mean
<Kerbero> jip
<Kerbero> public can connect to it
<kbmonkey> it should be a basic neccesity, free distros
<Kerbero> free repo's
<Kerbero> repoes :P
<kbmonkey> not free bandwidth :/
<kbmonkey> I checked, upgrade to 12.04 will be about 800M
<Kerbero> i did a beta2 install this weekend
<Kerbero> and then upgraded
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: can't you access ftp.leg.uct.ac.za from stellenbosch?
<Kerbero> almost 300MB
<tumbleweed> err Kerbero
<kbmonkey> I'd rather get a install disc than upgrade in that case
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> tumbleweed, i guess i can but i'll pay for it
<tumbleweed> I maent free
<kbmonkey> only 300? it probably depends how much you have installed then
<kbmonkey> the upgrader doesn't show you how much, so my info is from other people's
<Kerbero> clean install, then upgrade
<kbmonkey> to tide me over till I get a cd, I moved to a new window manager. 
<Kerbero> tumbleweed, first tests seems to be open
<Kerbero> indeed
<kbmonkey> your upgrade went good Kerbero? how is it running?
<Kerbero> kbmonkey, note it was from beta 12.04
<Kerbero> so not much changed
<Kerbero> and it is perfect
<Kerbero> no problems
<Kerbero> i will never upgrade between releases
<kbmonkey> clean install is a nice reason to do spring cleaning ;)
<Kerbero> i hav emy /home on a HDD
<Kerbero> and the rest on a SSD
<Kerbero> so every time i reinstall i just mount the HDD again
<Kerbero> and delete most of the .*'s
<Kerbero> tumbleweed, do you have an example sources.list for use with ftp.leg?
<Kerbero> ie, all possible repos on there for ubuntu
<tumbleweed> Kerbero: it's one of the registered mirrors, you'll find it in software sources
<tumbleweed> but http://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za/ubuntu as you'd expect
<Kerbero> yes, but what i actually meant was, do you also mirror other stuff liek medibuntu et al?
<tumbleweed> Kerbero: the reason I pointed at LEG was that you asked for the DVDs, we have those
<tumbleweed> Kerbero: yes
<tumbleweed> Kerbero: http://www.leg.uct.ac.za/mirrors/linux/ubuntu
<Kerbero> aha
<Kerbero> that is what i was looking for
<Kerbero> thanx
<tumbleweed> otherwise just poke around the mirror :)
 * nlsthzn zzzzz cheers
<superfly> .
<superfly> tumbleweed: ping
<tumbleweed> superfly: hi
<superfly> tumbleweed: I'm busy looking through the new maintainers guide, but I remember we were looking at transforming my existing Ubuntu PPA stuff into something more suitable for Debian
 * superfly just quickly gets LP set up on Debian
<tumbleweed> superfly: I think your next steps are: prepare a package, and figure out if you want to join a team in debian or do it on your own
<superfly> tumbleweed: OK, what does joining a team involve (briefly)?
<superfly> and which is better?
<tumbleweed> the team is useful if you want to get more involved with other stuff the team does
<tumbleweed> http://wiki.debian.org/Teams/PythonAppsPackagingTeam
<superfly> ah
<tumbleweed> all papt packages live in svn together
<tumbleweed> but if you are just caring about your own package, you might as well just go at it alone
<tumbleweed> http://python-apps.alioth.debian.org/policy.html for some background
<tumbleweed> being in a team usually makes it easier to get sponsorship, but in this case, it proabbly wouldn't
<superfly> OK
<tumbleweed> I'm the most active sponsor, by a long way :(
<superfly> tumbleweed: :-(
<superfly> yeah, not that I want to sound nasty, but I don't want to help out with other packages - I just don't have the time
<superfly> So I don't think being in the team will be beneficial to either me or the team
<superfly> tumbleweed: in the maintainers guide, it talks about running "dh_make" - but I don't see that on my system. Is the guide a little old? Am I looking for the wrong command?
<tumbleweed> np (sorry, attention divided between IRC and the stove)
<superfly> tumbleweed: no worries.
<tumbleweed> there's a separate packaeg for dh_make
<superfly> ah
<tumbleweed> it just creates boilerplate debian/ stuff
<superfly> yup, I figured so
<superfly> I'll carry on with the guide then :-)
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> Hey superfly
<apie> Naand o/
<superfly> naand apie
<inetpro> good evening
<superfly> tumbleweed: OK, I have successfully generated a package - should I play a bit with lintian and see if I can make it better?
 * superfly plays with lintian a bit
<tumbleweed> superfly: when you think it's ready, I'll do a round of review on it
<superfly> tumbleweed: OK, just trying to figure out how to get my manpage to work
<apie> What are you working on superfly?
<superfly> apie: a debian package for my OpenLP project
<superfly> tumbleweed: I have an "openlp.1" file in my "debian" directory, but it is not being picked up... any ideas on what I need to do to have it included in the package?
<tumbleweed> superfly: mention it in debian/manpages
<superfly> ah
<tumbleweed> dh_installmanpages will do the rest
<superfly> tumbleweed: one other question... the software version is 1.9.9, should my package version be 1.9.9 or 1.9.9-1 ?
<apie> Neat! Well i'll let you get on with it.
<magespawn> Superfly once you are finished what does that achieve?
<superfly> from what I can tell, it should be the latter
<tumbleweed> superfly: 1.9.9-1. 1.99 would be for a native version
<tumbleweed> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<superfly> magespawn: I'll hopefully be able to get my project into the Debian repos, and thereby into the Ubuntu repos
<superfly> tumbleweed: gotcha, now I understand, thanks!
<magespawn> Ahh right i see, so ppl could then install from the ubuntu software manager
<superfly> yup
<magespawn> Are you the only one working on the development?
<apie> Liking AndChat, android IRC. If only i had my phone charger.
<magespawn> Apie I am using androIRC, also have Quassel client installed
<apie> I hear quassel mentioned often, i guess it works well?
<magespawn> Yup especially if you set up your own server with the core to connect to.
<apie> A server? Like a proxy for all your chats?
<inetpro> apie: see http://quassel-irc.org/
<magespawn> The core stays connected to the irc all the time and your client connects to that.
<apie> I have irc 24/7 in a remote shell which i ssh into
<inetpro> or http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/quassel-irc/wiki
<apie> Okay i see. Neat.
<apie> Enjoy the packaging superfly. Gn folks, sweet dreams
<superfly> tumbleweed: https://code.launchpad.net/~raoul-snyman/openlp/debian-package
<superfly> magespawn: no, we have a team of about 5 regular developers, and a few "contributors"
<magespawn> Cool, language?
<superfly> Python of course :-)
<magespawn> Hah, sweet.
<tumbleweed> superfly: we recommend using a separate repository for packaging
<tumbleweed> although if you are the only maintainer of the package in debian, that's of less importance
<superfly> tumbleweed: I can do that
<tumbleweed> you probably want to use bzr-buildpackage's merge-mode: http://jameswestby.net/bzr/builddeb/user_manual/merge.html
<tumbleweed> to do that, you create a .bzr-builddeb/default.conf containing:
<tumbleweed> [BUILDDEB]
<tumbleweed> merge = True
<tumbleweed> and have a debian directory in the base of the repository
<superfly> tumbleweed: like this? https://code.launchpad.net/~raoul-snyman/openlp/debian-package
<tumbleweed> yes, that checks out in a few seconds :)
<tumbleweed> now you can use bzr bd to build it
<tumbleweed> superfly: firstly: I'd drop all the old changelog entries. Don't they they are useful to anyone
<superfly> yeah, will do
 * superfly needs to get the manpage into trunk now
<tumbleweed> are there other packages in debian which are competitors?
<tumbleweed> you may want to generate your manpage from rst / something
<superfly> tumbleweed: competitors, as in similar applications?
<tumbleweed> yes, the reason I ask is: Priority: extra
<tumbleweed> extra is usually an alternative of an optional package in the archive
<superfly> tumbleweed: oh, no I don't think there are... that's just what was there previously
<tumbleweed> so you probably want optional
<superfly> right
<tumbleweed> the latest version of debian-policy is 3.9.3
<tumbleweed> VCS fields: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-reference/best-pkging-practices.html#bpp-vcs
<tumbleweed> DEP5 released: http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/copyright-format/1.0/
<superfly> OK, I'll look into that (need to just confer with the rest of my team about a more permanent place to put it)
<superfly> so I should use that URL instead of the one I have?
<tumbleweed> yes
<superfly> gotcha
<tumbleweed> you want to be 3.0 (quilt) now
<tumbleweed> and add a watch file
<superfly> alrighty, pushing those changes up
<tumbleweed> More package cleanups <- not that relevant :)
<superfly> heh, true
<tumbleweed> I don't think debian uupdate is appropriate when you are using bzr-builddeb
<superfly> OK
<tumbleweed> superfly: err, the watch file also doesn't work
<superfly> tumbleweed: mm, it was a shot in the dark, not sure exactly how to test it out
<tumbleweed> uscan --verbose --report
<tumbleweed> http://sf.net/openlp/OpenLP-(.+)\.tar\.gz <- works
<superfly> ah, OK
<tumbleweed> superfly: the js file you point to in debian/copyright has moved
<superfly> ta
<tumbleweed> also, the JS is all minified. We don't like that, as it's not really suitable for modification
<tumbleweed> either include both minified and unminified, or don't minify, or minify during the build
<superfly> OK
<tumbleweed> (IIRC the popular minifier is non-free, so the last option may be harder)
<tumbleweed> aah, but there are tons of free  ones in the archive to
<superfly> tumbleweed: it doesn't matter if it's not minified
<superfly> I just default to the minified versions
<tumbleweed> yeah, many people do
<superfly> old habits die hard ;-)
<tumbleweed> http://news.gmane.org/find-root.php?message_id=%3c20111026170814.GA28720%40rivendell.home.ouaza.com%3e if you are interested...
<tumbleweed> of course it doesn't currently build because manpage isn't in the 1.99 tarball
<tumbleweed> P: openlp source: source-contains-bzr-control-dir .bzr
<tumbleweed> P: openlp source: source-contains-prebuilt-windows-binary resources/windows/psvince.dll
<tumbleweed> W: openlp: embedded-javascript-library usr/share/openlp/openlp/plugins/remotes/html/jquery.js
<superfly> tumbleweed: yes, I'm busy adding that and fixing the other bits up so that I can get them into trunk
<superfly> We can't really remove the Windows binary from bzr, it's used on Windows
<tumbleweed> but does it need to be in the source tarball?
<tumbleweed> is there any source for it?
<superfly> I think there might be source, but I don't build the Windows stuff
<tumbleweed> its presence isn't a problem, unless its' non-free
<tumbleweed> (P: stands for Pedantic)
<superfly> the source tarball is generally just a bzr export and then gzipped
<superfly> had some complaints from some of the other packagers when I just did a python setup.py sdist
<tumbleweed> I think the most important thing here is to figure out if it's DFSG-free
<superfly> there is source code for it
<superfly> yeah, looking into that ATM
<superfly> http://www.vincenzo.net/isxkb/index.php?title=PSVince
<tumbleweed> great, no licence
<superfly> mmm, just what I was thinking
<tumbleweed> we have to treat it as un-redistributable then
<superfly> I don't think it is included in the final package anyways
<tumbleweed> right, but it can't appear in the .orig.tar.gz either
<tumbleweed> or debian would be distributing it
<tumbleweed> this can be solved by repacking the source for debian, if the upstream doesn't want to
<superfly> I'm loathe to, but I totally understand
<tumbleweed> in the meantime, poke the author of that thing, and persuade him to provide a licence :)
<superfly> tumbleweed: I can remove it, it's not a problem. I'll just make sure our Windows packager knows we've had to remove it
<superfly> will do :-)
<superfly> tumbleweed: I'll get trunk fixed up today/tomorrow morning... are you available again tomorrow evening? when do you fly out?
<tumbleweed> on saturday evening
<superfly> OK
<superfly> Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it!
<tumbleweed> you aren't the only copyright holder. You probably don't need to list everyone, but at least mentioning that there are others in debian/copyright seems sensible
<superfly> *nod*
<tumbleweed> at least everything looks like it's GPL or freer
<tumbleweed> I assume the artwork is all free too
<superfly> ja
<tumbleweed> oh, there is lots of stuff in resources/images
<tumbleweed> you may want to attribute those
<superfly> either our own, or copied from sources already in Debian/Ubuntu
<superfly> right
<tumbleweed> nice, it's pyflakes-clean
<superfly> tumbleweed: I need to get to bed, thanks for all the help this evening.
<tumbleweed> np
<superfly> night all!
<magespawn> Good night alll.
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-03
<superfly> Morning all.
<nuvolari> o/ morning superfly 
<inetpro> good morning superfly, nuvolari and all
<inetpro> superfly: interesting challenge and conversations you had last night
<nuvolari> hello inetpro 
<superfly> inetpro: lots of fun too
 * superfly must actually save his conversation with tumbleweed from last night somewhere so that he can read it again when he needs to mess with packages again
<tumbleweed> hah
<Langjan> hi all, for the first time in a long time I have printer problems again, my 12.04 has lost contact with my hp all-in-one.
<superfly> Hi Langjan
<superfly> Langjan: did you try removing it and adding it again?
<Langjan> Hi superfly, yes I did, it deleted fine but will not reinstall.
<Langjan> I also reinstalled hplip and rebooted, no go 
<Langjan> What makes me think there is a conflict is that if I click on the printer icon in the top toolbar, it shows three printers
<Kilos> hi superfly and other peeps
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> poor maaz got a tail again
<Kilos> hey zeref wassup
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight 
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> lo
<nuvolari> anyone travelling on the N3 often?
<Squirm> depends which stretch
<Squirm> @ nuvolari 
<Squirm> you do know it's about 600km long
<Squirm> :P
<nuvolari> Squirm: tugela toll plaza
<Squirm> that's the N2
<nuvolari> er, not
<nuvolari> n2 is along the coast
<nuvolari> n3 is from joburg to durban
<Squirm> well, Tugela toll plaza isn't on the N3, for sure
<Squirm> oh
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> it could be
<Squirm> it's the only toll I don't use
<Squirm> because I live there
<Squirm> what about it?
<nuvolari> my dad got a speeding fine, doing 192km/h in a car with a top speed of 190km/h...
<nuvolari> which I doubt, because you need to slow down for the toll gate
<nuvolari> and besides, my dad hardly ever goes over 120
<Squirm> ok
<nuvolari> so just trying to figure out how valid that is
<Squirm> hmm, sorry, wouldn't know. I live there, so when I hit the Freeway towards durbs I'm 20km away and when I hit it towards jhb it's in Harrismith
<nuvolari> it's also after a sharpish turn
<Squirm> you'll probably have to query it with them
<Squirm> going to hit the shower. still sweaty after squash :P
<nuvolari> hmm. I wonder if google removes cameras from street view
<Banlam> i can't see them removign speed cameras from google maps
<nuvolari> Banlam: are you able to confirm a visible speed camera?
<nuvolari> I don't know exactly where one is to check
 * Banlam checks
<Banlam> there are a load around here :)
<nuvolari> ah, there's 1 in bloem I know of :P
<Banlam> http://g.co/maps/h9bjt
<nuvolari> Banlam: thanks a million!
<Banlam> np
 * nuvolari wishes on a star
<nuvolari> I mean, broadband
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-04
<Squirm> morning
<superfly> May the Fourth be with you!
<charlvn> hi all, it's friday!
<dLimit> May the 4th be with you!
<charlvn> dLimit: may the source be with you
<dLimit> The source surrounds us and penetrates us and binds the OS together.
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> the source is shared by all electronic life forms
<charlvn> it flows over the interwebs
<charlvn> and if you are silent you can hear it whistling between the binary trees
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> qt vs GTK vs wxwidgets, anybody with experience?
<charlvn> qt yes, not the other two
<charlvn> so hard to compare :/
<tumbleweed> used them all, but none of them very much
<zeref> thinking of making a cross platform game...
<zeref> i'm leaning towrds qt
<tumbleweed> what language?
<zeref> python
<charlvn> afaik qt looks good in both kde and gnome
<charlvn> not sure about the other two but i assume these days it doesn't matter much
<zeref> qt on windows?
<charlvn> qt works on practically anything
<charlvn> although never tried it on osx
<charlvn> i heard a whole lot of hype about qt on mobile devices but don't have any experience with that either
<zeref> kk
<tumbleweed> Qt does a lot to help you write cross-platform code, but that'll benefit C++ more than Python
<tumbleweed> all 3 of those options work fine on widnows, OSX, linux
<charlvn> in python qt is only used as a gui lib
<charlvn> i think
<tumbleweed> well, you can use all the other bits if you want to, but why would you :)
<charlvn> yeah exactly
<zeref> cool, thanks guys
<superfly> zeref: if you're writing a game, why not PyGame?
<tumbleweed> yeah, our experience from pyweek is that to get a python game to be user-friendly cross-platform (easy to install for users) you pretty much have to stick to pygame and write your own widgets (or bundle a pure-python widget library)
<mazal> Afternoon all
<mazal> I am using xchat , where can I set it to automatically join certain channels ?
<bakuman> hi mazal
<bakuman> mazal : Network List -> edit the relevant network -> Favourite Channels
<mazal> aaaah , found it !!!!
<mazal> I didn't find that , but I saw when I right-click on the channel name ( at the left) I get the option to set to auto-join
<superfly> ohi
<mazal> Lo superfly
<mazal> Now I just need to find where I can put in my identify password to run automatically
<superfly> mazal: is there not a field in the IRC network configuration?
<mazal> Not that I can find no
<mazal> Prob looking in the wrong place :P
<superfly> Sadly, I can't tell you where to look, as I don't use X-Chat, but I do recall it being possible.
<superfly> mazal: did that work?
<mazal> Nope superfly , I couldn't find the setting
<magespawn> Good evening everyone
<mazal> Evening magespawn
<magespawn> I don't believe we have met before
<mazal> I was here quite a while back , but can't remember you from then no
<magespawn> I first came about two years ago, but only recently have I been coming regularly
<magespawn> Where you from?
<mazal> I'm from Cullinan , small town about 40km east of PTA
<mazal> You ?
<magespawn> I have been there. Originally JHB, now I live in Hluhluwe,KZN
<magespawn> I think I did my code 10 there when I was Tech in Pretoria.
<mazal> Now we can't even do licensing here anymore
<magespawn> Ahhh one of those things
<mazal> My system is noticeably slower after today's update :-(
<magespawn> Right back again
<mazal> Time to crash
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-05
<Kilos> afternoon superfly and others
<roryy> hello kilos
<roryy> how goes?
<Kilos> how do i install grub to /sdb1 which has only a few folders for tinycore linux
<Kilos> hi roryy all good here ty and there
<roryy> not bad ta
<roryy> grub hackery *shudder*
<Kilos> lol tinycore wants grub 0.97 to be installed but i cant get all the stuff online so was hoping to use my grub here to just have sdb1 bootable
<mazal> Kilos you want to install grub from an ubuntu cd ?
<Kilos> yip i want to use my mavericks grub to just make sdb bootable
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Boot from ubuntu cd
<mazal> Then:
<mazal> 11. - sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt   (replace /dev/sda1 with your device name)
<mazal>  - sudo grub-install –-root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda  (NOTE: the device name now without a number !!!)
<mazal> I know that works for installing grub with an ubuntu cd to an ubuntu install , don't know if it will work for that linux you mention
<Kilos> ty mazal lemme go try that
<mazal> Jus make sure of the dev name hey
<Kilos> whats the 11. do mazal ?
<Kilos> yeah i dont wanna crash maverick
<mazal> No forget that , it's step nr 11 in my clone a drive to any other drive that is smaller in size
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> oh must i leave that 11. out mazal ?
<mazal> Ja don't type 11. -
<mazal> start at sudo
<mazal> I copied it from my guide
<Kilos> whew nearly went off without clarifying first
<Kilos> lol great ty very much
<mazal> so it's actually :
<mazal> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<mazal> sudo grub-install –-root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> maz_away, just checking. shouldnt that command look like this
<Kilos> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb
<Kilos> sudo grub-install –-root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb
<Kilos> has too many of those -- goodies
<Kilos> hi drubin all good?
<Kilos> lol hi there refusenik 
<Kilos> bbl
<superfly> hi ki
<superfly> meh
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-06
<Cantide> 'o'
<Cantide> does anyone know how i can manually add an icon to the launcher?
<Cantide> I've installed some things that don't come up in the dash
<Cantide> and i don't want to use the terminal to launch them each time :|
<superfly> Ohi Mezenir!
<Mezenir> hey superfly :)
<Mezenir> what news
<superfly> Mezenir: sorry for the silence, I was busy.
<superfly> Mezenir: nothing much right now. Did you hear about the release party?
<Mezenir> release party ?
<kbmonkey> hello
<inetpro> For those who may be interested: Call for IRC operators http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/05/04/call-for-irc-operators
<mazal> Hello
<magespawn> Evening all
<mazal> Evening magespawn
<magespawn> Hey how goes it?
<mazal> I'm good thanx and you ?
<inetpro> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-29
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> wb inetpro big job?
<inetpro> Kilos: good morning
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell inetpro Jou werk goed het gedooi boetie. lekker slaap" 10 hours, 17 minutes and 55 seconds ago
<inetpro> Kilos: no, more like a unplanned power failure in the data centre
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> at least I'm alive again
<Kilos> looks like we gonna have a bad winter when it comes to power probs
<Kilos> yeah
<Trixar_za> Oops, start of next month is Wednesday, not Thursday
<Trixar_za> I really suck at remembering which months end on 31 days :P
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za me too
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> Well, it does make it easier to last only two more days
<Trixar_za> On 50MB :P
<Kilos> peeps do that thing with their knuckles but i never know with which one to start
<Kilos> ai! i got 400m night surfer thats gonna expire
<Trixar_za> Time to download something then
<Kilos> ya but what
<Kilos> and to stay up till then
<Kilos> whew
<Trixar_za> I don't know. I'd probably download an adventure game that works with ScummVM
<Trixar_za> like broken sword or something
<Kilos> my pc battles with games
<Kilos> modern one anyway
<Kilos> ones
<Trixar_za> It was made in 1996 I think
<Trixar_za> http://scummvm.org/compatibility/
<Kilos> ty
<Trixar_za> I'm slowly collecting the games on that list
<Trixar_za> But I've always been an Adventure game fan
<Trixar_za> Started with Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> do i nead a vm then
<Kilos> need
<Kilos> or will it work in ubuntu
<Trixar_za> It works with Ubuntu
<Trixar_za> ScummVM is a cross-platform emulator
<Trixar_za> Well, not exactly an emulator, it reimplements the game engine so it works on multiple platforms
<Trixar_za> You just really need the game's data files to play them using ScummVM
<Kilos> oh so i dont need virtualbox or something
<Kilos> pc too slow for that
<Trixar_za> Nope, just ScummVM, which should be in Ubuntu's repository
<Trixar_za> You can also download the latest version from the website
<Kilos> lekker ty. but none of them are over 90% what does that mean
<Trixar_za> Just means they are completeable, but may have minor bugs
<Trixar_za> Like visual or music issues
<Trixar_za> Nothing game breaking though
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> i always turn off music
<Kilos> will try one tonight if i can stay up
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> I feel like I need a weekend
<Kilos> lol another one
<Kilos> you need to work to get over your weekends
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> 'ello
<maiatoday> hi Kilos HawkiesZA 
<Squirm> Kilos: no, I need a weekend away. from work and certain people
<Kilos> aha
<HawkiesZA> Somewhere where the nothing grows 10 feet high
<Kilos> haha
<deegee_1> hi all
<Kilos> hi deegee_1 
<HawkiesZA> hi deegee_1 
<Kilos> did you trip the power there last night?
<Kilos> hehe
<deegee_1> o/
<HawkiesZA> \o
<deegee_1> anyone using gnome-boxes?
<deegee_1> https://live.gnome.org/Boxes/
<inetpro> Kilos: did you check your 8ta balance yet?
<Kilos> nope will check now ty for the reminder inetpro 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> wbb
<Vince-0> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> no change inetpro only lucky peeps get given free data
<Kilos> and still 450m to expire month end
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> night surfer that is
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi
<inetpro> Kilos: how did you check, using USSD on mobile phone?
<Kilos> mobile
<inetpro> hmm... interesting
<Kilos> where you see ussd
<inetpro> guess I'll have to check mine like that as well
<inetpro> I checked on the web
<Kilos> oh on the site
<inetpro> http://8ta.com/login/
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> ai! then i gotta register there
<inetpro> Kilos: see: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6p67ndx34nxib1a/8taDataReset_20130429.png
<Kilos> is that how you get feedback if registered
<tonberryE352> i just go to http://onnet.8ta.com/ and it spits out the remaining airtime/bundles
<tonberryE352> without needing to register
<tonberryE352> but it is not known for its great stability...
<Kilos> ty tonberryE352 
<Kilos> lemme look that way
<inetpro> Kilos: yes and more... 
<inetpro> you can purchase bundles from there after having loaded airtime
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> what a schlep, sim is registered to sister 
<inetpro> Redeem Airtime Voucher, Credit Card Airtime TopUp, Purchase Bundle, ...
<inetpro> ... Link another account , Manage Subscriptions
<Kilos> so gotta register as sis
<Kilos> ai!
<tonberryE352> strange, mine just worked without any registration
<inetpro> tonberryE352: surely you must have registered at some point?
<tonberryE352> nope
<inetpro> maybe it's the onnet option that works without registering
<tonberryE352> prepaid vs contract maybe?
<Kilos> onnet doesnt show me a data balance but shows airtime on sim
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> tonberryE352: you have a contract?
<tonberryE352> no
 * inetpro is on prepaid
 * tonberryE352 is as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 1.2GB to do-release-upgrade
<ThatGraemeGuy> think i'll pass for now thanks :-/
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> the iso is 800 meg
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, but i have a decent number of packages installed on top of the base install
<Kilos> ouch
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: that is quite a lot
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think its time for a clean install
<ThatGraemeGuy> this was an Ubuntu install and then i installed xubuntu-desktop on top of it, so its more bloated than it ought to be
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> makes sense
<Kilos> i like clean installs better than upgrades
<Kilos> i find upgrades dont run as well as clean installs
<Kilos> but then i always have a se[erate /home
<Kilos> seperate
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> separate
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<morgs> hi
<Kilos> inetpro, did you get free data?
<inetpro> Kilos: I wish
<Kilos> lol see apartheaid lives
<inetpro> apartheaid lives?
<Kilos> wonder why them others got
<Kilos> apartheid
<inetpro> nee man, waarvan praat jy?
<Kilos> selective customers
<Kilos> why they got and we didnt
<inetpro> did you not see my screenshot?
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> that dropbox thing
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> not fair what did we do wrong
<inetpro> Kilos: according to that screenshot I got 12+6
<Kilos> aw that all
<Kilos> well i got niks
<inetpro> I'm sure it's just a system error
<inetpro> my USSD will probably show the correct number
<Kilos> doesnt matter. they gotta spread the error to all customers
<Kilos> nhot just the pretty ones
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> not
<Kilos> whew takes forever to register there at 8ta
<Kilos> before they send you your username
<Kilos> nee man something must be wrong there
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> tonberryE352, do you see data balance at onnet?
<Kilos> i see only airtime
<tonberryE352> i usually do
<tonberryE352> not at home now so cant check
<Kilos> ok ty
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> Gaan dit goed?
<Kilos> ja dankie en jy?
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom
<nuvolari> sien uit na die surprise vakansiedag
<nuvolari> woensdag
<Kilos> watse surprise
<Kilos> gebeur daar iets grand by jou
<magespawn> afternoon all
<magespawn> Kilos: are you around?
<voyager42> o/
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> hi voyager42 
<Kilos> just foned 8ta
<voyager42> I just heard about the Randburg release party
<voyager42> any organisers here?
<Kilos> good.
<Kilos> lemme look
<magespawn> Kilos: what is the command to rsync an iso?
<Kilos> i dont see any of them here at the moment
<voyager42> I just downloaded the iso yesterday :-/
<Kilos> sec i find it mage
<Kilos> zsync actually
<Kilos> voyager42, stay here this is our help channel
<voyager42> I'm keen to setup a dual boot with Win8 and i'm a bit scared so I thought it might be a good chance to do ti.
<Kilos> its easy
<Kilos> when you boot from cd it will ask if you want to run alongside windows
<voyager42> I've done it many times before, but first time with win8 UEFI etc. 
<Kilos> just boot from dvd and go with install then it will give the alongside option
<voyager42> ok. will give it a try before the weekend and if I run into issues I might come knocking.
<Kilos> you welcome here anytime
<Kilos> magespawn, zsync -i ubuntu.iso http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<voyager42> thanks... work network has irc issues but I always forget about webirc...  this is a pretty nice one.
<Kilos> oh you wanna rsync to or from somewhere
<Kilos> sorry man
<Kilos> sudo rsync -av /var/cache/apt/archives/ /path to whereever
<Kilos> magespawn, tell me what you wanna do?
<Kilos> voyager have you tried xchat in windows and see if it then works on irc?
<Kilos> some guys use mirc too i think
<voyager42> I'm on a linux box at work and there are firewall issues.
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> killem
<Kilos> hehe
<voyager42> speaking of which... has anyone had issues doing a dist-upgrade?  I am on quetzal and tried to dist-upgrade (from cmd line and using Software Updater gui).
<voyager42> Software Updater shows an upgrade available but it just fails silently after I click the button
<Kilos> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kilos> in cli
<Kilos> or do you want to upgrade to the next release
<Kilos> it should offer that choice in update-manager
<inetpro> Kilos: remind me later to tell you about me chicken thief
<Kilos> ok inetpro 
<voyager42> Kilos: it gives me the choice but after that nothing happens
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> inetpro, ideas^^
<voyager42> Trying to get debug - I'm might drop off for a bit.
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade only does the kernel stuff on your existing release i think
<inetpro> How To Upgrade Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) To 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) (Desktop & Server)  http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-12.10-quantal-quetzal-to-13.04-raring-ringtail-desktop-and-server
<Kilos> ty
<superfly> meh
<superfly> don't dist-upgrade
<superfly> that's what the do-release-upgrade tool is for
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> please give the command superfly so i can help him when he returns
<superfly> voyager42: you shouldn't be using dist-upgrade
<superfly> voyager42: use "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<voyager42> Kilos: why not?
<voyager42> I tried that too, but only after trying dist-upgrade
<Kilos> the fly is an expert voyager42 
<voyager42> s/Kilos/superfly
<superfly> voyager42: it's me, not Kilos, and it's because do-release-upgrade does some "magic" behind the scenes to ensure you aren't left with a broken upgrade
<Kilos> lol
<voyager42> and update-manager?  doesn't that call do-release-upgrade anyway?
<superfly> voyager42: I've done a dist-upgrade before, but it is not recommended
<superfly> voyager42: yes, it does.
<voyager42> I've done dist-upgrade since 10.04 :-/
<voyager42> superfly: does do-release-upgrade have debug that I can enable?
<superfly> voyager42: I don't know
<superfly> voyager42: have you tried just the do-release-upgrade to see if it gives you any additional information?
<voyager42> $ do-release-upgrade -c Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found 
<superfly> voyager42: have you already changed your sources.list file?
<voyager42> lsb_release  -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.10 Release:	12.10 Codename:	quantal 
<voyager42> superfly: no
<superfly> you can try do-release-upgrade -d
<superfly> voyager42: also check your update settings in your software sources
<voyager42> saem result
<voyager42> *same
<voyager42> thanks for listening... I'll try in a different location.
<magespawn> Kilos i downloaded a partial iso, but managed to get 1.2gig of a 2.2gig file
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> you didnt wget it hey?
<Kilos> wget with -c adds whats missing
<superfly> voyager42: if you already started with a dist-upgrade, why not just continue on?
<Kilos> but if you have the iso one your desktop that zsync command should update it i think
<magespawn> ty Kilos
<magespawn> will try the wget and see
<Kilos> yw magespawn hope it works
<Kilos> i think you gotta do wget from the start. i like wget. net probs dont waste your data
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<Kilos> if im not here and voyager2 comes back get him ti join the mailing list please guys there is info on the jhb release party
<Kilos> oh its 42
<Kilos> he just joined us on twitter
<Kilos> 20 mins ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> nearly home time
<ThatGraemeGuy> i rebooted my htpc earlier and it didn't come back
<ThatGraemeGuy> wife just got home and kicked it in the pants
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> so my bouncer was dead
<Kilos> handy wife you got
<ThatGraemeGuy> she rebooted it
<ThatGraemeGuy> very windowsy wife i've got :)
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> not many women go linux unless they are geeks
<ThatGraemeGuy> or married to us, more likely
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> so Kilos, what is it that eats a mother hen with week old chicks right from the nest?
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> was she away from the hokke
 * inetpro has lost about 5 grownup chickens in the last few weeks
<inetpro> in the coup
<Kilos> they just gone or are there feathers and bits and pieces
<inetpro> very very few feathers
<Cantide> merekat?
<Kilos> you got dogs?
<inetpro> not a lot of traces, but clearly some very few bones and feathers
<Kilos> merekat normally steals eggs
<inetpro> no its not dogs
<Kilos> no man have you got dogs
<Kilos> yes or no
<Cantide> ah, we had a dog that used to eat our chickens
<inetpro> yes I have dogs but it's not teh dogs for sure
<inetpro> I know exactly what it is now
<Kilos> do they bark on the nights hens disappear
<superfly> inetpro: it's that massive snake :-P
<inetpro> not much that I could figure it out
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> might be one of them bigger cats
 * inetpro moet seker die aap uit die mou laat
<Kilos> rooikat
<Kilos> your garden boy
<inetpro> there's a clue for you Kilos
<Kilos> come on man why ask if you know
<inetpro> bobbejaan se kind
<Kilos> where is the clue
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> 'n very small monkey with a long tail
<Kilos> normally they dont steal where they work but they inform others where to go
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> did you see it
<inetpro> been seen eating my mealies by the gardener and now this weekend my son spotted him
<Kilos> shoot it
<Cantide> vervet?
<inetpro> a very skelm monkey this one
<Kilos> but surely when it grabs the hen the hen will scream
<Kilos> and at night?
<Kilos> they normally sleep at night
<inetpro> well I seriously have not heard any commotion
<Kilos> hang some poisoned bananas up and see
<inetpro> have now closed the coup some more but it's a big hassle to close and open every day
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> like on Saturday I was late
<inetpro> locked them up just after sunset and didn't realise that this thing got in and grabbed three chickens already
<Kilos> ya monkeys jol in the day time
<inetpro> only noticed yesterday that some three chickens were gone again with a few feathers here and there
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> normally they steal fruit and veggies
<inetpro> very windgat this one
<inetpro> will now have to make some plan to catch it
<Kilos> poison or shotgun
<Kilos> not easy to trap a monkey methinks
<inetpro> I think it was about three weeks now since I closed properly, so Saturday he must have been very hungry and took his chances
<Kilos> or leave a smallish entrance and string 220v wires there so it cant get in without touching them both
<Cantide> either that or you'll have roast chicken in the morning :)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> the first one he grabbed (the hen with chicks on the nest) really had me thinking
<Kilos> weird that
<Kilos> only one cure. kill it before it teaches the whole tribe
<inetpro> there were very few traces of anything, so much so that I thought it had to be a human
<inetpro> but humans won't catch a hen with chicks
<Kilos> well according to eveolutionist we come from them
<inetpro> now you coming with stories
<Kilos> but evolutionists dont say why all the monkeys didnt evolve
<Kilos> string 220v wires man
<inetpro> that sounds dangerous
<Kilos> for the monkey ya
<Kilos> 2 planks fastened either side of the gap with bare wires across and an extension cord to connect it to
<Kilos> very easy
<inetpro> Cantide: my son says it looked more like a nagapie to him, not a vervet
<Kilos> bare wires tween planks and from them insulated wire with a plug on to plug into extension
<inetpro> not sure what you call a nagapie in the lingo
<Kilos> wow so small stealing whole fowls
<Kilos> or bantams
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> bantams
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> string wires
<Kilos> if it dont kill it will at least teach it that you coop is a nono
<inetpro> ahh, bush baby
<Kilos> someones pet that escaped
<inetpro> said it has a bushy tail
<Kilos> eish and chickens cost bucks
<Kilos> farming is tough hey inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: very
<Kilos> the larger monkeys without tails steal sheep
<inetpro> always more challenges
<Kilos> yip
<trender> how does a monkey steal a sheep :)
<trender> sounds like you have a king kong problem there
<Kilos> carefully and quickly
<Cantide> with a bakkie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> Uncle Kilos , how are you?|!?!
<Kilos> good ty not_found and you?
<not_found> alive... kicking a bit also
<confluency> We don't "come from" monkeys; we and monkeys evolved from a common ancestor.
<confluency> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_evolution
<not_found> >..
<not_found> >.>
<Kilos> hehe
 * not_found installing Debian on his Android phone so he can linux while he linux'sesews
<Kilos> nice
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> looks like 8ta is not so generous after all
<Kilos> why?
<inetpro> seems there system is fixed again
<Tonberry_> their coding skills just suck
<Kilos> i foned and battled to get to the data peeps
<inetpro> no more free data
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kept going to wrong place
<Kilos> called 183 and they kept telling me to call 183
<Kilos> duh
<Kilos> eventually they managed to get a transfer through that didnt disconnect
<Kilos> took 8 phone calls
<Kilos> now wait for them to call back
<inetpro> South Africa’s biggest ADSL bandwidth hogs http://mybroadband.co.za/news/adsl/76188-south-africas-biggest-adsl-bandwidth-hogs.html?utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer:%2BjanvZA%2Bon%2Btwitter&buffer_share=fe4c3
<inetpro> sad to see 11 people using more than 500GB a month
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> and 122 using between 100 and 500 GB
<Kilos> wow i wonder what they do
<Kilos> watch and download movies 24/7
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> 'eve
<not_found> k-pop style - http://youtu.be/Ihi_kJJj_8A
<Cantide> heh
<Cantide> 2NE1 :)
<not_found> ftw :p
<Cantide> I like I am the best
<Cantide> and ... umm..
<Cantide> ah, I love you
<not_found> my three faves too :p
<not_found> scary >.>
<Cantide> awesome music videos - props, costumes, everything '-'
<Cantide> not_found, do you like SISTAR?
<Cantide> check out SISTAR19 - Gone not around any longer
<not_found> don't know
<Cantide> and SISTAR19 - Ma Boy
<not_found> kk, will do thanks :)
<not_found> Cantide, specific song?
<Cantide> Gone not around any longer
<Cantide> and Ma Boy!
<not_found> ah busy buffering as I type :p
<Trixar_za> I propose the adaption of the UGT: http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> you might like 2NE1 a little less, for that I apologise
<not_found> nah - I am the best is awesome
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> 내가 잴잘나가 or something
<not_found> haha
<Cantide> my Korean still sucks :p
<Kilos> i go rest some
<not_found> night
<Kilos> no i wanna try download some after 11pm but need to lie down now
<Kilos> old age you know
<Cantide> not_found, what do you think of SISTAR19 ?
<not_found> sorry got distracted with http://youtu.be/3brcfttchzA
<not_found> will finish after
<Cantide> :p
<not_found> floor <3
<not_found> she must become a member of nightwish!!!
<Cantide> >_>
 * Cantide is more interested in 혀린 and 보라
<not_found> I enjoy my k-pop but I enjoy other things more :p
<Cantide> hehe
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> I was listening to a lot of Rammstein earlier
 * not_found is still a fan... but their older things I enjoy more than the latest stuff
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> well, some of the later stuff is really good
<Cantide> but just recently i stopped liking it
<Cantide> listening to "Hilf mir" now :)
<not_found> sistar is ok.. but I do believe this is slightly better - http://youtu.be/bw9CALKOvAI :
<not_found> :p
<Cantide> no way :p
<Cantide> bubble pop is more "fun", sure
<Cantide> but i find SISTAR to be a little more serious
<Cantide> and more artistic
<not_found> k-pop != serious
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> try Aquibird :p
<not_found> http://youtu.be/ASO_zypdnsQ
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> of course Psy's image is mischief
<not_found> that is as serious as I will go
<Cantide> he thrives on not being serious :p
<Cantide> hehe
<Cantide> i like things that are less superficial
 * Cantide shrugs
<not_found> :)
<Cantide> probably why i like Rammstein a lot
<Cantide> to each their own :p
<not_found> trust me I spent $200 dollars on itunes this month and only two songs where k-pop :p
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> yeah, I have like 10 kpop songs
<Cantide> out of my 1500-odd
<Cantide> but they are slowly growing
<Cantide> as i'm exposed to more kpop >.<
<not_found> mostly symphonic metal and a few hard rock bands I liked from the 80's
<Cantide> oh, hence the Nightwish
<not_found> and i increased my iron maiden collection just because :p
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> that brings back memories
<not_found> I will be listening to the irons in 20 years... not sure about psy
<Cantide> of course
<Cantide> it all comes down to artistic value and depth, imho
<Cantide> of which psy has zero
<Cantide> but he is fun
<Cantide> like HyunA :p
<not_found> bought the latest concert on itunes... mistake... stupid drm can't watch it on anything else than itunes >.<
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> thanks for confirming why i don't use itunes or anything apple :p
<not_found> at least the music is transferrable 
<not_found> or copy-able
<not_found> I will find a way of killing the drm...
<not_found> there is always a way
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> you could always play it and record internal audio
<Cantide> might lose quality though, not sure
<Cantide> also, recording video is less suitable
<not_found> I have all the songs.. I like to watch the concerts (why I got it :P)
<Cantide> :p
<not_found> http://youtu.be/O-8mnVqhKNw >.<>
<Cantide> w.. what is this.. i don't even..
<not_found> +1
<not_found> cheers all
<inetpro> hello not_found
<Cantide> good bye~
<Cantide> i'm now watching waveya on youtube
 * Cantide blames not_found
<inetpro> and here's a new screenshot of my 8ta bundles https://www.dropbox.com/s/ajnda6o6nd55ed6/8taDataBundle_20130429.jpg
<inetpro> now the sad part here is that it seems I will loose a 1GB of data tomorrow
<inetpro> looks like a Once-off Telkom Mobile Night Surfer Data expiring in May has activated before the one expiring tomorrow
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> one of my friends emailed them and complained about that
<Cantide> wasting data that will expire later
<Cantide> not fair :p
<Cantide> i'm not sure what their response was
<Cantide> good night 
<Cantide> '-'/
<magespawn> evening all
<inetpro> good evening magespawn
<magespawn> or good morning (in UGT - Trix[a]r_za)
<magespawn> inetpro: i thought i was using a lot when i got up to 26-28 gigs a month
<inetpro> magespawn: yep, I don't know how anyone can use that much
<inetpro> no wonder our networks are slow 
<magespawn> well i can using that much now and then maybe, but where do you store that much data on anregular basis?
<magespawn> ^see
<magespawn> is there much difference between centos and ubuntu?
<superfly> yes
<superfly> centos is redhat-based and ubuntu is debian-based
<magespawn> but from a user point of view?
<superfly> inetpro: the speed of our networks has nothing to do with how much bandwidth is consumed
<superfly> magespawn: centos is chiefly a server distro, why would you use it as a desktop?
<inetpro> superfly: uh, why you saying that?
<inetpro> oh
<magespawn> i am not, just watching a video on nagios and the install machine is running centos
<inetpro> superfly: well if it is over utilised surely it will effectively slow down
<inetpro> only so much that can fit through the pipe at any one point
<superfly> inetpro: the problem is it is NOT over utilised
<superfly> inetpro: we have bandwidth coming out of our ears, compared to a few years ago
<inetpro> oh sure in certain areas, but not everywhere
<superfly> inetpro: OK, true, it depends on your local exchange, but still, amount of data != throughput
<inetpro> agreed
<magespawn> okay so the differences are mainly with things like package managers and default setups? but same basic principles apply
<magespawn> i think i am quite lucky on the adsl exchange front, not many users here in hluhluwe
<superfly> magespawn: indeed, you're dealing with rpm instead of deb, not sure what the package management tool is, and like I said, centos is usually a server distro (hence why they're installing nagios on it)
<magespawn> yum is the package manager
<magespawn> will dig up instructions for ubuntu server, do not want to change all of that now
<magespawn> love the names people come up with for things
<trender> evening people
<trender> looks like kilos fell asleep connected to mirc :)
<trender> oke is gonna burn his cellphone out :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i was just lying down man
<Kilos> and i use xchat or konversation not mirc
<Kilos> magespawn, you here?
<trender> sorry meant irc
<Kilos> lol
<trender> :P~~~
<magespawn> yup Kilos still here
<Kilos> did you get that iso updated
<magespawn> nah but did not try yet, had to get home, had info on pc for fish one afrikaans speech
<Kilos> ok lets think on it tomorrow
<Kilos> put the iso on your desktop then use the zsync first
<Kilos> if its a buntu iso it should work i think
<magespawn> no it is kali linux
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> but it is debian based
<Kilos> maybe you can modify the command to suit. i had to get help from the crash kid
<Kilos> what you gonna do with that
<magespawn> will try
<Kilos> or maybe even the wget
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<inetpro> Kilos: pomg
<Kilos> can wget complete a download it didnt start?
<Kilos> dont tell me man wget
<magespawn> it is the new version of backtrack, it has all sorts of network tools installed by default, for testing networks
<magespawn> busy reading that now lol
<magespawn> inetpro did you see my g+ post about man?
<Kilos> i know the wget -c completes a broken download
<inetpro> Kilos: you can only try
<Kilos> but dunno if it will do it on a download something else did
<Kilos> tell magespawn man
<magespawn> may have to try
<Kilos> i just ping you to wake you up
<inetpro> I actually doubt that it will work
<inetpro> sorry, am busy learning a bit of iptables 
<inetpro> juggling and refreshing me memory
<Kilos> good when i install server again you can help
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> haha
<magespawn> wget man says the -c option will complete a download started by something else
<inetpro> actually am trying to do some traffic accounting on my router
<inetpro> with busybox
<Kilos> sounds ggod that magespawn 
<magespawn> have to use the same directory and file name
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> wget is a lekker tool
<Kilos> i use it everytime i download biggish stuff
<Kilos> the pro has to help me get the link right though most of the time
<Kilos> Mezenir, what download manager you use in firefox
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<Kilos> magespawn, i mean
<inetpro> Kilos: the default
<Kilos> come on come on times awastinfg
<Kilos> awasting
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> pragtig!
<Kilos> what is the default? is it already there or must i add on
<inetpro> Kilos: nothing to add
<inetpro> just start downloading
<Kilos> yay thank you
<inetpro> but then
<Kilos> wat is pragtig
<inetpro> I got my traffic accounting to work
<magespawn> i use downthemall, a firefox add on
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<inetpro> why do you want to use firefox for downloading when wget is better?
<Kilos> dunno where to get the link here
<Kilos> http://scummvm.org/compatibility/
<magespawn> habit from ms days, also some sites do not give you the link just a button to click, so add them to dta then use that link to wget, also saves link to be used later
<Kilos> oh ty
<Kilos> lol ok
<Kilos> i dunno where to find them games now
<magespawn> good night owls
<Kilos> night magespawn sleep tight
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-30
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> Kilos wget is running without any errors
<Kilos> lekker tool hey
<Kilos> and you get to feel real geeky
<magespawn> indeed will have to wait and see if the iso is corrupted or not
<Kilos> mind that pro he wants to keep wget for himself
<Kilos> it will be fine im sure
<Kilos> i dunno what all the other stuff is in man wget but maybe will figure it out one day
<Kilos> i think it first scans what you already have before getting more and hopefully in the scan it sees if there are any errors in whats already there
<magespawn> this is just for the pro http://xkcd.com/293/
<Kilos> hes gone to sleep again
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> old age you know
<inetpro> eish! :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: that hurt man
<magespawn> http://xkcd.com/306/ 
<magespawn> see what is happening now
<tumbleweed> Kilos: good, thanks
<Kilos> sorry inetpro didnt see you there
<magespawn> okay last one for today http://xkcd.com/323/
<Kilos> lo tonberryE352 
<Kilos> magespawn, if voyager 42 comes back get him to join the mailing list then he can ask there about the release party in gauteng. i see they got things going
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> im just gonna add/remove drives here
<Kilos> i dunno if he got the message on the twit place
<Kilos> i shouldnt be long
<Kilos> hmm... forgot something
<magespawn> i gotta go out KIlos bbl
<Kilos> ok
<jmagunduni> Guys where can i get ubuntu 13.04 CD around capetown?
<Kilos> hi jmagunduni welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> you have to download the iso. only LTS dvd's will be forthcoming
<jmagunduni> thanks Kilos .
<Kilos> hang here maybe someone close can help if you have bandwidth probs
<Kilos> lotsa ubuntu peeps aroung CT
<jmagunduni> yes , i've got bandwidth problem , my internet conn is also Slow.
<Kilos> eish everyone is having probs nowadays i think
<Kilos> our internet is very sick
<Kilos> are you on ubuntu at the moment?
<tumbleweed> jmagunduni: http://lists.clug.org.za/pipermail/clug-announce/2013-April/000677.html if you want to come to that, this evening, there's an Ubuntu mirror in the building
<jmagunduni> i was on ubuntu ! in 2011 , but had to remove it for my final year project.
<Kilos> ah well as soon as you have it installed make this your favourite hang out
<jmagunduni> @tumbleweed , but im not a UCT student , is this open to the public?.
<Kilos> you dont need the @ here
<Kilos> you a twitter fan
<Kilos> if the weed says come then go
<jmagunduni> yes i am y?
<Kilos> we just use nicks without the @
<jmagunduni> oh ok . thanks kilos.
<Kilos> yw
<tonberryE352> @ Kilos: why not?
 * tonberryE352 ducks
<tumbleweed> jmagunduni: yes, it's open to the public
<Kilos> lol @ tonberryE352 
<Kilos> does it bloep if you dont put a space after the @
<Kilos> yay another ubuntero
<jmagunduni> thanks   ... should i bring my ID ?
<tonberryE352> it wont tab complete without the space
<tonberryE352> no idea if it makes a noise or not
<Kilos> ok Tonberry_ thats why not, you can stop ducking now
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> the bloeps call me if im not near
<Kilos> ai! wrong tonberryE352 
<Kilos> when your eyes get bad you rely on your ears
<tumbleweed> jmagunduni: no, it's just a Cape Linux User Group meeting
<tumbleweed> bring a laptop, if you want to download a Ubuntu DVD
<jmagunduni> wow  thanks! :-)
<Kilos> jmagunduni, you are at the right place at the right time hey
<Kilos> how much data can go onto a dvd?
<Kilos> making a remastersys dvd of my 12.04
<HawkiesZA> 4.7GB?
<Kilos> ty HawkiesZA then i hope it doesnt try add in my packages folder on the desktop thats 5.g GB
<HawkiesZA> More if you have double sides or double layers
<Kilos> i dunno about that stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> you would know if it was dual-layer, they are still crazy expensive
<Kilos> oh no these were cheapies
<HawkiesZA> Yeah, I've never bought dual layer
<HawkiesZA> Then it's most likely 4.7GB
<Kilos> cool ty guys
<ThatGraemeGuy> disc-burning tools will tell you if you added too much stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> brasero and k3b definitely will, i'd assume any worthwhile tool would tell you
<Kilos> im just running it without customising
<Kilos> i use k3b find its a bit ahead of brasero
<Kilos> remastersys said i need to remove some packages, so i trashed the 5g packages folder off desktop and reran remastersys and the iso is only 1.7gB so all good
<Kilos> ty guys
<Kilos> now i should be able to install 12.04 without battling to get 3g working
<Kilos> bbl
<Squirm> lo
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> pretty please
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<inetpro> and no rusks?
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
 * Kilos needs to learn how to make rusks
<inetpro> ahh, thanks Kilos
<Kilos> hehe you had a good ay inetpro 
<Kilos> day
<inetpro> rustig
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> now i gotta go make pap
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> to have with curry
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: No problem
<Squirm> hey inetpro, Kilos 
<Kilos> today curry and pap, tomorrow curry and rice
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<inetpro> eh Squirm
<inetpro> Kilos: and Thursday?
<Kilos> 12.04 unity is actually quite lekker
<Squirm> any idea when the Durban release party is?
<Kilos> curry with fried onion and tomato added also with rice or maybe macaroni
<Kilos> see nothing in the mail or here Squirm 
<Squirm> cause weren't they going to be this coming weekend?
<Squirm> "Ok, agreed that the 4th of May is a good date.
<Squirm>  
<Squirm> The DLUG spot at Gloria Jeans @ Davenport"
<Squirm> according to nuvolari on the list. wonder if it's changed. I may be in Durban this Saturday. But such a thing may bore her :P
 * inetpro can see that Kilos likes his curry
<inetpro> probably from his Durban days?
<Kilos> ya
<Squirm> curry wins
<Kilos> ohi georgelappies 
<georgelappies> hi Kilos, how are you doing?
<Kilos> ah good indian curry puts hair on your chest
<Kilos> good ty and you
<georgelappies> good thanks, glad tomorrow is a bit of a break ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> it is?
<Kilos> workers day methinks Squirm 
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> all you people and your public holidays :/
<Kilos> not me man every day is the same here
<tonberryE352> only people with jobs get to have holidays
<Squirm> yet I have a job and still don't have this holiday
<Squirm> ok, THIS holiday
<Squirm> I guess it gets added to my leave though
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> finished the curry already?
<Kilos> ya its ready
<Kilos> mouth watering already
<magespawn> right i am on my way around then
<Kilos> eat after 7dee laan
<Kilos> pull in
<magespawn> be there in about 8 hours
<Kilos> lol long way for a meal
<Kilos> yo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> you missed the new guy today magespawn 
<Trixar_za> I got the damn bundle a day too early
<Kilos> getting new ubuntu at the clug meet tonight
<Kilos> aw thats sad Trixar_za 
<magespawn> I saw the conversation Kilos, pretty cool
<Kilos> which bundle
<Trixar_za> Oh well, it only expires on 01/06/2013, so that's alright
<Trixar_za> 2GB+1GB promo
<Kilos> oh ive had to do that too
<Trixar_za> You know, they did actually kill it at 8ta since it's a Telkom Mobile deal now
<Kilos> maybe thats why its gone so slow
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> i was down to 1kB/s last night
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> 'o'
<Kilos> 1.6 actually
<magespawn> Hey Cantide Trixar_za
<Cantide> magespawn, '-'/
<magespawn> Trixar_za: the word is that they are supposed to be the same thing
 * Cantide shares his bandwidth with Kilos 
<Trixar_za> Hey magespawn
<Kilos> ty Cantide 
<Cantide> i was getting about 200 Kbps last night, Kilos :<
<Kilos> well ive foned and they looking into it
<Cantide> gl :-S
<Kilos> used to get up to just over 300
<Trixar_za> They are magespawn, we all just assumed it meant they were killing the deal completely and not moving it
<Kilos> no man kB/s
<Kilos> 200kb/s is slow
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> the best i've gotten was 700 Kbps
<Kilos> should get over 200 kB/s
<Cantide> but that'll all be irrelevant soonish :)
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> I remember a time where we were content with 10kb/s
<Trixar_za> :P
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i remember those days, too :p
<Trixar_za> And GPRS was expensive
<Kilos> hi deegee 
<Kilos> oh its the real one
<Kilos> hows things Dave
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> Telkom Gets Ex-Vodacom South Africa Head Sipho Maseko as CEO 
<Kilos> thats why 
<Kilos> well we rev him and see what happens
<drussell> Kilos: hiya, someone squatting on my nick, had to regain it :o)
<Kilos> isnt it registered drussell 
<Kilos> and i think masking also makes it more secure
<Kilos> quite a job that though, you gotta ask them ops peeps to mask it for you
<drussell> Kilos: yup, it is registered, just had to ghost and then regain it
<Kilos> sigh these peeps you know. they get a message that says the nick is already registered
<kbmonkey> hello all
<Cantide> hey kbmonkey '<
<kbmonkey> just sayin hi, waiting for this encoding to finish
<kbmonkey> its 'friday' :)
<Cantide> :)
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> I see you said hi to me yesterday, I was away. Hi :)
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> ^ Kilos that is
<Kilos> rather late than never
<Kilos> ill get you back dont worry
<kbmonkey> bha ha ha
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> I'm off, going to collect food.
<kbmonkey> may be back later
<kbmonkey> too de loo
<Kilos> cheers kbmonkey be good
<Cantide> see ya :p
<magespawn> Kilos: the wgetting is done
<Kilos> lekker and all good hey?
<Kilos> wget rocks
<Kilos> and sometime try k3b, imo its better than brasero
<magespawn> not sure, said "Scheme missing." at the endso i'll do the md5 and see
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> but if you got uncapped how come you didnt just download from scratch?
<Kilos> i wonder if one could fsck something like that
<magespawn> i probable will download again anyway, but it is worth the exercise to find out what is possible
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> next tiem wget it from scratch
<Kilos> time
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> hi gwood 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<Kilos> oh magespawn if it dont work try the zsync command as well for interests sake
<Kilos> and ask the clever peeps if one can fsck an iso
<smile4ever> hi kilos :)
<gwood> tumbleweed: hey, hope i did not miss too much at todays CLUG, sad i could not make it :'(
<Kilos> magespawn, are you doing the md5 ting or is that for tomorrow
<magespawn> bit tires Kilos, and now also reading about Nagios
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ok keep me in suspense
<superfly> magespawn: have you looked at something like untangled?
 * magespawn goes to google
<magespawn> no superfly, like nagios?
<superfly> untangled is an "appliance"
<superfly> I don't know if it does nagios, I think it's actually a firewall, but there might be similar systems out there
<superfly> Maaz: WAYTTD
<Maaz> superfly: WAYTTD is What Are You Trying To Do?
<superfly> magespawn: ^^
<magespawn> was just looking into a server monitering and network monitering
<magespawn> tool
<magespawn> is this it http://www.untangle.com/ ?
<jmagunduni> anybody home.
<Kilos> hi jmagunduni 
<Kilos> whats news, you got your ubuntu?
<Kilos> there is always someone here , you just gotta be patient at times cause they are busy
<jmagunduni> <kilos>no man, but some guy promised me that he will make a copy for me tommorow.
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> but tomorrow is good hey?
<magespawn> all good things are worth waiting for
<Kilos> did you get to meet tumbleweed  jmagunduni ?
<jmagunduni> eish ! dude hehe .. i went to rondebosh went on asking ppl where UCT is ! no 1 was will to tell me any thing so i had to turn back.im so disapointed really!
<Kilos> ah sorry to hear that
<jmagunduni> eish ! im cool man. but atleast some one is going to lend me a cooy , so i cool.
<jmagunduni> "im"
<magespawn> isn't the meeting tonight?
<Kilos> you should popped on here and aksed for directions. im sure someone knows
<magespawn> google if no body else
<Kilos> i think they arew there now
<Kilos> depends how long they keep going
<jmagunduni> bra i did... but no1 was willing to show me directions , dont worry i will show up next time.
<Kilos> not_found, you still here? what you on holiday
<jmagunduni> bra i did... but no1 was willing to show me directions , dont worry i will show up next time.
<jmagunduni> bra i did... but no1 was willing to show me directions , dont worry i will show up next time.
<magespawn> no worries jmagunduni
<Kilos> hehe what happened
<Kilos> bit of a lag
<jmagunduni> no just started working here last month .. so im new ...
<Kilos> ah where are you from
<Kilos> easy to get lost when new in an area
<jmagunduni> originally from Limpopo, studied in JHB now im here.
<Kilos> whew long way from home
<Kilos> are you here now with your browser?
<smile4ever> bye :)
<Kilos> toosd smile4ever 
<Kilos> toods too
<smile4ever> good night
<smile4ever> :)
<jmagunduni> yes why?
<jmagunduni> NOOOO im mean in CPT lol
<Kilos> you can install xchat on windows which will give you a proper irc client
<jmagunduni> ok let me try to do that , 
<Kilos> magespawn, is there still a free xchat for win?
<Kilos> Maaz, google free xchat for windows
<Maaz> Kilos: "X-Chat 2 for Windows" http://www.silverex.org/ :: "Download - X-Chat 2 for Windows" http://www.silverex.org/download/ :: "HexChat" http://hexchat.org/ :: "XChat for Windows" http://xchat.org/windows/ :: "XChat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XChat :: "Windows - How to get XChat for free! - YouTube"
<Maaz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5YgBkpZMT8 :: "XChat 2 Build Lineup for Windows" http://b0at.tx0.org/xchat/ :: "Fre…
<magespawn> yes but it is called ychat i think
<superfly> seriously? you couldn't find UCT?
<superfly> Maaz: google for directions to UCT cape town
<Maaz> superfly: "University of Cape Town / Contacts & maps / Directions to UCT" http://www.uct.ac.za/contact/directions/ :: "University of Cape Town / Contacts & maps / Campus maps" http://www.uct.ac.za/contact/campus/ :: "University of Cape Town / Contacts & maps / General contacts" http://www.uct.ac.za/contact/ :: "University of Cape Town / Contacts & maps / Route
<Maaz> maps" http://www.uct.ac.za/contact/route/ :: "University of Cape Town / Applying to UCT / App…
<jmagunduni> bra it happens when you are new bra!
<superfly> jmagunduni: firstly, I'm not a piece of your lingerie, and secondly all you need to do is put your fingers on a keyboard and google it
<jmagunduni> O_O  lol jah neh.
<Kilos> we  dont normally use slang here
<Kilos> but we do use afrikaans at times
<superfly> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/04/first-website-ever-goes-back-online-on-the-open-webs-20th-birthday/
<Kilos> Banlam, you got network probs tonight
<Kilos> interesting so www. is twenty today
<Kilos> hehe you scared him away superfly 
<Kilos> did you install xchat now jmagunduni ?
<jmagunduni> im still downloading.
<Kilos> ok shout if you need help setting it up
<jmagunduni> download complete, what do i have to do next
<Kilos> ok run it
<jmagunduni> i did..
<Kilos> first page the opens scroll down to freenode and tick once on freenode then tick edit on the right
<Kilos> in favourite channels type in #ubuntu-za
<jmagunduni> ok
<Kilos> and if you have an irc password enter it lower down
<Kilos> also you put in your nick at the top
<Kilos> then close that page and tick connect
<inetpro> superfly: nice link that... 20 years went by way to quickly
<superfly> *too
<inetpro> oops, right
<inetpro> Kilos: wat is jy so stil nou?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ek wag om te sien wat gebeur
<Kilos> slowly we are getting the lug peeps here
<inetpro> Kilos: what did you do?
<Kilos> when inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: to get them joining here
<Kilos> everything is working here
<Kilos> oh no one was looking for the weed
<jmagunduni> thanks kilos it worked.
<Kilos> other one is new
<Kilos> yw jmagunduni 
<inetpro> wb jmagunduni
<Kilos> now when you want to type someones nick you type the first 3letters and hit tab
<Kilos> it will sort uppercase out for you
<jmagunduni> oh ok thanks man
<Kilos> just as well that nick of yours would wear out my fingers
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
<Maaz> Kilos: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<Kilos> Maaz, sorry
<Maaz> Don't be sorry Kilos Be careful.
<jmagunduni> Kilos, :) its long i know.
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> the tab complete makes it easier jmagunduni 
<jmagunduni> Kilos, very easy ... so how long have you been using ubuntu?
<inetpro> now if only I could preserve my firewall rules on my router
<Kilos> i think 3 or 4 years now
<Kilos> and pc's a year longer
<Kilos> first year was only playing games
<jmagunduni> Kilos, i started with ubuntu 9.10
<inetpro> superfly: who was the BusyBox fundi here?
<Kilos> i started with 8.04 which i couldnt get online with then went to 8.10 and never looked back
<Kilos> lucky i had peeps to help with cds
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<jmagunduni> Kilos, do you like Unity thou?
<Kilos> yes the 12.04 version. 13.04 has too much eye candy
<Kilos> i also use kubuntu
<Kilos> i also had to modify unity to give me 10 workspaces
<Kilos> hehe everyone says im mad
<Kilos> the old ubuntus using gnome2 were easier for me but they all expired now
<jmagunduni> Kilos, :-) you are not alone people think i am obsessed 
<Kilos> lol with what?
<magespawn> home time, later all
<Kilos> inetpro, chickens news?
<Kilos> cheers magespawn go safe
<Kilos> whew you late
<inetpro> Kilos: had my gardener up in arms today
<Kilos> tell
<jmagunduni> Kilos,  with Ubuntu .
<Kilos> oh ya me too
<Kilos> ubuntu rocks
<inetpro> Kilos: it caught another chicken and was eating it high up in the tree right in front of him
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you gonna have to keep them locked up till you rid of it
<inetpro> exactly
<superfly> inetpro: that monkey again?
<jmagunduni> Kilos, when i first installed it, it gave me problems with codecs then i discovered SuperOS which is like  Ubuntu with codecs , but i think that its no longer supported. 
<Kilos> actually you can get sleeping pills
<inetpro> superfly: yep
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> those with pam in them
<Kilos> temazepam etc
<superfly> inetpro: i would see if I can find a humane way to deal with it, if possible
<Kilos> the kill one chicken and put pills under skin all over and leave it thwere he can get it
<superfly> maybe see if there's somewhere you can relocate it to?
<Kilos> then when he sleeps put him in cage and take far away
<Kilos> even the zoo
<Kilos> its costing you money that thing
<inetpro> Kilos: as far as I'm aware even the neighbor has started making plans to catch it
<inetpro> obviously it's been causing havoc there as well
<Kilos> i would try grub it the take to zoo when asleep
<Kilos> drug
<Kilos> i think any sleeping pills should work
<inetpro> it's only the last few days that we have really seen it on a daily basis now, will really have to make a plan now
<Kilos> but at this rate you gonna have nothing left soon
<inetpro> sure
<inetpro> now if only I could catch it on camera so we can identify it first
<Kilos> dont worry about identifying it first. catch it first then the zoo will tell you what it is
<Kilos> add up the chickens gone so far and see how much data you could get with the value
<Kilos> or even onderstepoort
<Kilos> they take in animals like that i h=think
<Kilos> and they near to you
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> ai! he smiles
 * inetpro smiles about "how much data you could get with the value"
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> chickens arent cheap anymore
<inetpro> Kilos: what do you pay for Bantams?
<Kilos> must be at least R20 each
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> more if they pure breds
<inetpro> no these are real basters
<Kilos> the 20 bug food value
<inetpro> what is that, hybrids?
<Kilos> cross breedsa
<Kilos> breeds
<inetpro> Maaz: define hybrid
<Maaz> inetpro: Hybrid \Hy"brid\, a. 1. Produced from the mixture of two genetically distinct strains; as, plants of hybrid nature. [1913 Webster]  2. derived by a mixture of characteristics from two distinctly different sources; as, a hybrid musical style; a hybrid DNA molecule. [PJC], Hybrid \Hy"brid\, n. [L. hybrida, hibrida, prob. allied to Gr. ? wantonness (as if
<Maaz> unbridled, lawless, unnatural), perh. akin to Gr. "ype`r over, E. over: cf. F. hybride.] 1. …
<Kilos> check the price of chicken in checkers and work it out
<Kilos> haha makes me think of my ex in utrecht
<inetpro> they are very light, can't be a lot of meat on them
<Kilos> she would sit all day selling my broilers then go buy a chicken from the supermarket for supper
<Kilos> 1/2 kg
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> i go sleep now. night all. sleep tight
<jmagunduni> good night everone
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-01
<Kilos> morning all
<trender> (.)(.)
<trender>   __
<Kilos> hi trender 
<trender> yo
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> lol I was playing cards in a kenyan casino last night, won some money, but the kenyan currency doesnt exactly lend itself to carrying large sums of cash
<Kilos> what does this mean 504 Gateway Time-out
<Kilos> is that site dead
<inetpro> Kilos: good morning
<inetpro> what site?
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> http://remastersys.en.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<Kilos> maaz ping http://remastersys.en.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: Error: unknown host http://remastersys.en.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<inetpro> Kilos: http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E504.html
<inetpro> Kilos: works for me
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> now its working, ty inetpro 
<inetpro> eh, magic touch
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> did you get sleeping pills for you friend
<Kilos> s/you/your
<inetpro> not yet
<inetpro> but he's a clever dude, where would I put them?
<Kilos> tell the gardener to try speaking to it in different languages
<Kilos> you put them under the chickens skin
<inetpro> sjoe, you want another one to be victimized? 
<Kilos> then let him have that one 
<Kilos> ya but you wring its neck first man
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> take an ugly one you dont like
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> you also one of those that buys chicken from checkers
<inetpro> I don't have enough of my own to eat them yet
<inetpro> now I have even less
<Kilos> you never will if you dont put your friend to sleep
<Kilos> then post him to japan or something
<inetpro> can I make money with him?
<Kilos> not if it bites
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> if not you can sell him as a pet
<Kilos> but to someone far away or he'll be back like arnie
<Kilos> you at work or home inetpro ?
<inetpro> but when he comes back I can sell him again
<inetpro> luckily at home
<Kilos> ah you keep peeking out the window to see if hes come yet
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> he's nowhere to be seen this morning
<inetpro> but I'm trying to be on high alert
<Kilos> lol he knows, hide your bike
<somaunn> Hi everyone
<HawkiesZA_> Hi somaunn 
<somaunn> HawkiesZA_, Hows life here ?
<HawkiesZA_> Define here?
<somaunn> HawkiesZA_, this channel
<HawkiesZA_> aha. It's generally pretty quiet. Kilos can get quite chatty though ;)
<Kilos> haha
<HawkiesZA_> Howzit going Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty and you HawkiesZA_ 
<Kilos> i chatted to the fly and he said he will tell you what needs working on in the ibid greeter script
<HawkiesZA_> Pretty good too. Sunny skies and <holds thumbs> passing code tests
<Kilos> good luck
<HawkiesZA_> Ah, excellent. He's been sick the past couple of days, hopefully he gets better soon
<Kilos> eish poor man
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Kilos> wassup somaunn 
<charl> good afternoon
<Kilos> lo charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<charl> i'm doing well thanks
<charl> i just saw something strange, i was looking at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<charl> ubuntu 12.10 reaches EoL april 2014
<charl> but ubuntu 13.04 reaches EoL january 2014??
<charl> that's very strange to me
<Kilos> ya they shortened support time
<charl> ah i see
<Kilos> only LTS will get the long support
<Kilos> and only LTS dvds will be supplied
<charl> i think that is quite logical because cds are no longer being used much anyway
<Cantide> yeah, and shorter support time frees them up for other things
<Kilos> ya
<charl> yeah it sounds logical to me as well
<Cantide> those needing stability and support should only use LTS versions
<Cantide> those wanted to test new features can try the versions in between
<charl> was just surprised to see that 12.10 is supported until after 13.04
 * Cantide is waiting for 14.04 :)
<charl> i installed 13.04 on my laptop, but my lenovo laptop is very easy to keep up to date
<Cantide> what do you think of 13.04
<Cantide> i've downloaded the iso, but not yet been able to run it
<charl> i still have 12.10 on my desktop at work, i actually wanted to install 12.04 but i had trouble getting it to boot
<charl> i have a dell optiplex 9010 which comes with a uefi boot manager
<Cantide> ah
<charl> i run vmware so i am careful of just upgrading my work machine to a newer version of the linux kernel
<Cantide> uefi :'(
<charl> first need to make sure it is supported, if memory serves correctly my laptop is now running 3.7 but my desktop is still running 3.5
<charl> but as far as 13.04 is concerned, i run kubuntu and have noticed very few differences
<charl> just a general upgrade of all the software
<charl> which is nice, in some small ways
<charl> on a different note, does anyone here run an xmpp server?
<charl> a xmpp, dunno
<Cantide> an seems best there :p
 * Cantide doesn't
<Cantide> yeah, i think a lot of the changes in 13.04 were in unity
<somaunn> Hi
<charl> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> Hi charl 
<somaunn> any one tested ubuntu 13.04 or kubuntu 13.04 ?
<charl> me for one
<charl> i run kubuntu 13.04 on my laptop
<somaunn> good
<charl> i'm sure ubuntu would be well-tested by a number of people before it is released though, what specifically did you want to know?
<somaunn> i'm actually runing both ubuntu & kubuntu 13.04
<charl> oh good
<charl> you can run the two together, you just need to have both the ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop packages installed
<charl> then you can select which desktop environment you want to use when you login
<charl> most login managers have an option to select the environment
<somaunn> that's right
<somaunn> but i've actually installed ubuntu on my Desktop and kubuntu on my laptop
<charl> display managers i mean
<charl> same here, although i am still running ubuntu 12.10 on my desktop
<somaunn> despite the graphic card i'm using is not a pro card but things are okay
<charl> i use intel hd graphics cards on both my desktop and laptop
<charl> you don't need a fancy graphics card just to run a desktop these days
<charl> wow got jabberd2 talking across ipv6, nice
<charl> just had to uncomment a setting
<charl> ciao
<Symmetria> sup
<Squirm> lo
<Symmetria> squirm check this: http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/wildlife/monkey1.jpg (scaled down to a reasonable size just for you)
<Symmetria> took that earlier while I was feeding the cute litlte bastard
<Squirm> how kind of you
<Squirm> it loaded instantly
<Squirm> superfly_, Symmetria. how did you guys update your S3?
<Squirm> lo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> lo Squirm
<Symmetria> squirm, went to software update somewhere in settings I think?
<Squirm> it can't connect to the update server
<Squirm> i'm sitting on 4.0.4
<inetpro> Cantide, Kilos, superfly_ (with tail and all): seems to me it is a vervet after all
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> similar to the one in Symmetria's photo above
<Kilos> did you see it now
<inetpro> Kilos: no not yet
<Kilos> eish thats a clever one
<Kilos> knows the gardener isnt a threat
<inetpro> but got much better description from the gardener and the neighbors gardener 
<Cantide> hey inetpro :)
<Kilos> tomorrow hell be back
<Cantide> judging by superfly_'s tail, it could be him 'o'
<inetpro> Kilos: even on the neighbor's he has stolen about 5 chickens already 
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you sure its only one
<Kilos> send the neighbour for sleeping pills
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> good question, but I doubt there are more
<Kilos> oh they dont live in tribes like those down near durbs
<Kilos> those with the blue nuts
<inetpro> what he does is he does his catching and takes the chicken up in the tree... have a photo of a chicken that he left behind high in one of my trees
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> so he will eat dead ones too thatys good
<inetpro> will see whether he comes back for this one
<inetpro> Kilos: see https://www.dropbox.com/sc/50mxt6re5br6wap/Cp8ipwWVEG
<inetpro> have some late mealies and he loves that as well
<Kilos> swine
<Kilos> they not gonna make it i think, winter too close
<inetpro> in fact in one of those photos he has a nice hiding place where you can see the feathers on the ground
<Kilos> that site took long to open
<Kilos> my 8ta is bad
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> fone again tomorrow
<Kilos> never mind they can be sorted. just gotta find the CEO's mail addy
<Kilos> you cant ask them on the fone they bang the waves come down from the top
<Kilos> did you get your iso jmagunduni 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Trixar_za> Yeah, me too
<Trixar_za> I think it's the whole network
<Kilos> ohi Trixar_za 
<Kilos> mine is terrible. luckily no large upgrades
<Trixar_za> It loads websites slowly
<Kilos> yeah terrible
<Trixar_za> And stuff lag. IRC seems fine though
<Trixar_za> Whatsapp cuts out every now and again
<Kilos> yeah and mxit
<inetpro> Kilos: you really need a modem with an antenna for a stable connection
<Kilos> no man i can see the tower from here
<Kilos> not even one k away
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> straight out my window from here i see the light on it now
<inetpro> Kilos: have you tried moving your PC and phone to a different spot in the house?
<inetpro> sjoe, you even have direct line of sight?
<Kilos> fone shows full connection anywhere in the area
<Kilos> yessir
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> i see the red light on top
<Kilos> its just the data thing thats sick
<inetpro> maybe they moved the direction of the antenna on the tower
<Kilos> they are omni drectional
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> arent they not directional
<inetpro> guess it depends
<Kilos> will just keep foning
<inetpro> do it
<Kilos> it was good so they cant blame anything else but their own equipment
<Kilos> nm shows at times the signal drops to 1 bar then i get 1.6kB/s download speed
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> thats slower than gprs
<Trixar_za> And for me it's slow if I use my 3G dongle or my phone
<Trixar_za> So it's not so much the hardware as the service provider
<Kilos> Trixar_za, inetpro see if you guys can find the CEO's mail addy
<Kilos> ya its them
<Kilos> his name is  Sipho Maseko the new Telkom CEO
<Kilos> but i cant get a mail addy for him
<Trixar_za> And he comes straight from Vodacom
<Kilos> yip thats where our prob lies methinks
<Kilos> one site with lotsa comments doesnt talk well of him
<Kilos> maybe hes on twitter too
<Kilos> Maaz, google Sipho Maseko on twitter
<Maaz> Kilos: "Sipho Maseko (osmaseko) on Twitter" https://twitter.com/osmaseko :: "Twitter / mbulivuyo: Sipho Maseko's been appointed ..." https://twitter.com/mbulivuyo/status/318215316033372160 :: "Telkom Gets Ex-Vodacom South Africa Head Sipho Maseko as CEO ..." http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-03-28/telkom-names-ex-vodacom-south-africa-head-sipho-maseko-as-ceo.html
<Maaz> :: "Good luck, Sipho Maseko (with tweets) · City_Press2 · Storify" http://storify.com/C…
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> osmaseko
<Kilos> inetpro, is the tweet guy
<Kilos> or ill use @ubuntuza to tweet him
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i knew that would get a reaction
<Kilos> pity we so small though
<Kilos> if we had 1000 followers he would skrik
<inetpro> wow
<inetpro> Telkom’s market capitalisation is 23 times smaller than Vodacom’s 
<Kilos> what does that mean?
<Kilos> only mobile or total
<inetpro> Kilos: good question, I don't know actually. That comes from http://www.bdlive.co.za/business/technology/2013/03/28/telkom-appoints-maseko-as-ceo
<Kilos> hi superfly magespawn 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<magespawn> evening Kilos  superfly 
<superfly> hi magespawn
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vervet_monkey
<Kilos> haha inetpro start putting out booze for him and maybe you can catch him when he falls out the tree drunk
<Kilos> im sure that the same type of monkey full up on the natal coast
<Kilos> magespawn, whats news on the wgetting
<magespawn> have not tried the iso yet, been a bit busy
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> the network at the hotel is still not behaving properly
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> yup they have sent a guy from the head office, who is as stumped as me
<Kilos> oh my. it must be fixable though
<magespawn> i am sure it is, but we can't find what is causing the problem, so back in the trenches tomorrow
<Kilos> take lotsa cable and replace one section at a time maybe
<magespawn> we might end up doing that
<Kilos> you have already kinda localised the bad area so it shouldnt be too much graft
<magespawn> thats the thing, we are not really sure about anything
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i thought the sections you disconnected were the prob ones
<magespawn> the network loses it's internet connection every now and then, unplugging and replugging the router brings it back online
<Kilos> oh not the same prob from months ago
<magespawn> no but possibly related
<magespawn> going to set up various pc to see if i can monitor the network
<Kilos> you tried another router hey?
<Kilos> i dont member so far back
<magespawn> yup but al least one was fried by eskom/lightening, and another was definately faulty
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> maybe the lines are cooked as well
<Kilos> but that should only be from router out
<Kilos> to the net
<magespawn> might be an isp problem, but there is a big problem somewhere
<Kilos> whew good luck
<magespawn> i am sure we will get there
<Kilos> yeah must be
<magespawn> going to be fun finding it
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> learn lots
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> anybody know about this http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/05/spyware-used-by-governments-poses-as-firefox-and-mozilla-is-angry/
<magespawn> good night all
<Guest7810> bbm pin 28888f44 plz invite me
<superfly> ooo, that looks like it's ripte for spamming ;-)
<superfly> *ripe
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-02
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning all :-)
<HawkiesZA> Morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi Kilos !
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<morgs> morning
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<Kilos> morning gwood 
<Kilos> HawkiesZA, are you familiar with 3g and network manager
<Kilos> i just wanna check that the signal strength shown on nm shouldnt vary if one can see the tower should it?
<Kilos> shows full strength on fone but on nm it is up and down here
<Kilos> wanna fone and rev 8ta a bit , but dont want to seem too stupid
<HawkiesZA> Nah, signal could vary on the modem but not on the phone
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> so its then their equipment that sucks
<Kilos> ty
<HawkiesZA> Kilos, no, it's just the nature of 3G
<Kilos> oh
<HawkiesZA> Does the modem drop completely or is it just fluctuating?
<Kilos> it shows normally 3 bars but latelt drops to 1 bar then i only get 1650 b/s
<Kilos> latest
<Kilos> and opening links takes forever
<Kilos> thats surely them clamping it?
<Kilos> got them on fone now
<Symmetria> Kilos, check this: http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/wildlife/cheetah.jpg
<Symmetria> (yes, its 2.4 meg big, but that is such an awesome shot)
<Kilos> lol Symmetria 
<Kilos> you gone camera mad
<Kilos> just busy with 8ta
<Symmetria> Kilos lol you gotta admit though thats such an awesome shot
<Kilos> they opening a new case as the old one was closed
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> yip Symmetria beautiful
<Kilos> now get 8ta to fix whatever they gotta fix
<Kilos> you shoulda called them and said smile for the shot
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> I got a few more of them actually cleaning each other but aint editted them yet and their res is so huge its not practical to put them online till I dot hat
<Kilos> tell me something first
<Kilos> is there a way i can hassle my 8ta connection till it speeds up
<Kilos> or hassles them so they fix it asap
<Kilos> you arent the network guru for nothing
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Symmetria> Kilos
<Symmetria> 8ta is part of telkom
<Symmetria> therefore, its broken by nature
<Symmetria> and any fixing it would be defying the very laws of the universe
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> hahaha help me force them to fix it man
<Kilos> it was good for a long time
<Kilos> or i gotta start tweeting their CEO daily and i hate twitter
<trender> (.)(.)
<trender>   __
<inetpro> good morning Kilos, and everyone else
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<HawkiesZA> Morning inetpro 
<inetpro> 02/05 11:09:31 <Symmetria> and any fixing it would be defying the very laws of the universe
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Maaz: Symmetria ++ [fixing Telkom would be defying the laws of the universe]
<inetpro> it's a sad case
<Kilos> we just gotta tweet the ceo inetpro 
<inetpro> so much potential there yet so little effort that seems to be channeled in the direction to fix things up
<Kilos> will see now after this mornings fone call
<Kilos> inetpro, its no good just sitting back and complaining , all 8ta peeps must let them selves be heard then only will something happen
<Kilos> when waves get big you gotta jumps to keep head above water
<Kilos> jump
<inetpro> Kilos: my problems with 8ta are relatively minor
<Kilos> its called rocking the boat
<Kilos> speed?
<Kilos> thats my only prob now
<inetpro> my speed is quite stable
<Kilos> connection does drop but speed sucks
<Kilos> doesnt
<Kilos> stable at how much?
<inetpro> yes it slows down at times and yes sometimes I have connectivity issues but I can live with those at the price that we pay compared to other networks
<inetpro> my 8ta connection is more stable than Vodacom
<Kilos> my only prob is the speed
<Kilos> there seems to be a connection prob between customer care and the technicians
<Kilos> this morning the data guys told me the case i was working on  had been closed
<Kilos> but the customer care peeps kept saying they are logging on it and reporting
<Kilos> wbb going to kde
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: ftp
<Maaz> Dump FTP! http://www.43folders.com/2008/07/14/dump-ftp see also: FTP must Die!! http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay :-)
 * inetpro feels better now
<Vince-0> surp durp
<Vince-0> checking out Jaque Raymer's custom distro: http://www.makululinux.com/ - looks to be Ubuntu based
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> trying to remastersys on kde today
<HawkiesZA> Looks like that's becoming System Imager
<HawkiesZA> http://www.remastersys.com/
<HawkiesZA> Dev sounds angry
<Kilos> it works on ubuntu now we see the kde result
<Kilos> takes a long time to make that custom dvd though
<Kilos> actually the custom iso , burning the dvd is chop chop
<magespawn> afternoon all
<HawkiesZA> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> what's up today?
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> you win laddy?
<magespawn> looks like it
<Kilos> yay what did you find?
<magespawn> looks like the one switch was getting overloaded and would drop the internet off, as it has the least amount of traffic
<magespawn> but we are still running the monitering software
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> in winsucks?
<Kilos> shame
<magespawn> no linux, i left a laptop plugged into their network
<tonberryE352> burn the switch
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> the switch is probably faulty, so yes tonberryE352, time for a new one
<Kilos> interesting to watch remastersys working, it does lotsa stuff
<Kilos> tempporarily copies /var and /etc to somwhere
<Kilos> oh my, remaster sys did something to kde, boots to prompt and i forgot the command to start the gui
<Kilos> didnt do anything to unity
<Kilos> when i use sudo service kdm start it says its already running
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> Kilos ping
<Cantide> magespawn pong
<Kilos> magespawn, pong
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello Kilos and magespawn :)
<magespawn> hi Cantide
<Kilos> you supposed to great before chatting
<magespawn> Kilos: is it not startx?
<Kilos> oh ya that sounds familiar ty magespawn 
<magespawn> np
<Kilos> lo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> lo Kilos
<Kilos> lo Trixar_za 
<Kilos> wb Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hey
<Vince-0> bbl
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: did startx work?
<Kilos> i still on unity inetpro 
<Kilos> wb
 * Squirm looks around
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi Squirm y
<superfly> I doubt startx will be of any help - kdm runs startx, in essence. it's more likely a problem with graphics card drivers
<Kilos> ive tried nvidia-173 reinstall but same thing superfly 
<Kilos> and kdm
<superfly> Kilos: did you try purging nvidia-304 ?
<superfly> then again, nvidia-173 should have removed 304
<Kilos> nope where would that have got in?
<nuvolari> o/ hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo superfly 
<Kilos> i think once before i installed xorg and it came right but not sure anymore
<nuvolari> lo Squirm , ThatGraemeGuy, inetpro
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<superfly> nuvolari: Pyramid + Google App Engine = yummy
<nuvolari> meh, I'm off GAE for the time being. Boss can't make up his mind on using GAE or not
<superfly> nuvolari: I'm fiddling with a Python app for GAE
<superfly> then I don't have to care about scalability
<nuvolari> it is refreshing taking a break from JEE - GAE was fun!
<nuvolari> hello Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Kilos> superfly, so what do i try if startx dont work
<superfly> Kilos: startx won't work
<Kilos> uh oh
<superfly> Kilos: startx is an old command which should not be used unless you know why you're using it
<nuvolari> *cough* I was under impression that it should, well, start X :P
<superfly> nuvolari: if you'd been keeping track of Kilos's conversation, you'd see why startx won't work
<nuvolari> oh, sorry, not been keeping track
<Kilos> did remastersys kill it?
<superfly> Kilos: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<Kilos> sec lemme try find it
<superfly> Kilos: it's a file, not a command. You want to look for lines that start with "EE"
<superfly> [    27.955] (EE) ...
<Kilos> i can do that from this drive to that one cant i?
<superfly> Kilos: as long as you have the drive mounted, and you're looking at the right file
<Kilos> ok lemme try
<Kilos> aw cant open it
 * inetpro taking an early nap
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> there is /var/log/Xorg.1.log that i can open
<nuvolari> o/ night inetpro 
<Kilos> night inetpro 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> eek its massive
<Kilos> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Kilos> is that it superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: that looks like one of them. is this on the other drive?
<superfly> Kilos: are you sure you're not looking at this hard drive?
<superfly> where's your other hard drive mounted?
<Kilos> ini went from home to it
<Kilos> it shows on the launcher as mounted
<Kilos> called 18g filesystem
<superfly> OK. are there any other lines that start with EE ?
<Kilos> that might also be mavericks
<Kilos> whew three drives on one pc can bamfoozle one when there are probs
<Kilos> eish internet even slow on slexy.org
<Kilos> superfly, im not getting even the short good one pasted to slexy
<Kilos>  and sukkeling to stay up here now. will remove maverick tomorrow and go from there. ty for the help
<superfly> OK
<superfly> Kilos: that bit of an error message you showed me says that you don't have the nVidia drivers insdtalled
<Kilos> i dunno why i installed nvidia-173 when i was logged in on the prompt
<Kilos> but actually i saw something funny too
<Kilos> saw gdm somewhere ant that kde boots differently to others so maybe i installed gdm sometime
<Kilos> i will try sudo gdm start there and see  if thats it
<Kilos> but tomorrow
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<superfly> Kilos: do you have both gdm and kdm installed?
<superfly> no wonder you're having issues!
<Kilos> i dunno superfly 
<Kilos> will boot with only that drive in then i cant make mistakes
<Kilos> hehe i do funny things when head crooked
<Kilos> and it was running so lekker too
<Kilos> night
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-03
<kbmonkey_> morning
<Squirm> morning
<Trixar_za> Morning Squirm
<squ> oh my
<Kilos> morning Trixar_za Squirm 
<Kilos> wbb
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> hi superhow are you feeling today
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> ive fixed my kubuntu. ty for reminding about the purge thingie
<Kilos> purged all i could find on nvidia kdm xserver xorg then installed xserver xorg kdm and everything worked again, even startx
<Kilos> now installed nvidia-current so all good
<Kilos> that gdm i saw musta been in maverick because i tried to purge it too but not found hehe
<Kilos> hi morgs
<morgs> Morning Kilos and *
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> heo
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> oh my i read back and got a superhow not superfly
<Kilos> sorry konversation does differnt things to xchat
<Kilos> different
<superfly> Kilos: glad you came right Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> thats all i see funny now
<Kilos> only here it also says /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpoppler.so.19 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start
<Kilos> whatever that might mean
<zeref> hey guys
<Kilos> will have to get harry potter to come fix that cause i dunno magic stuff
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<inetpro> good morning 
<inetpro> oh and good morning Kilos
<Kilos> hello goosie
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro is baie boos
<Kilos> still cheeky i see
<Kilos> hoekom?
<inetpro> that monkey
 * Kilos forgets boos
<inetpro> killed another 5 chickens
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> this time he got inside the closed coup
<Kilos> you havent got sleeping pills yet??
<Kilos> hey
<inetpro> looks like he killed for the fun
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> took one of them out into the tree
<zeref> I've got a program that uses sqlite, is it better to open the db connection at the start ot the program and close the connection when I close the connection, or open close conneciton per sql query?
<Kilos> idoesnt it open on its own
<Kilos> i know ibid uses sqlite and does its own work with it
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> apparently i was right to not upgrade to ubuntu 13.04 and the linux 3.8 kernel
<charl> i would have had problems: http://mergy.org/2013/03/three-tips-to-get-vmware-workstation-9-going-on-kernel-3-8-0/
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> ai! charl ya lucky
<charl> nah just careful :)
<Kilos> i always try new releases on a spare drive first
<charl> that's a good idea
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> lol but 13.04 looked good here
<Kilos> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<charl> lol
<Kilos> only too much eye candy with unity
<Kilos> made for modern pc's methinks
<Kilos> fast with lotsa ram
<trender> (.)(.)
<trender>   _
<superfly> zeref: always hold the connection open for as long as possible
<trender> mornin
<Kilos> hi trender 
<trender> yo dude
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> fixed kde
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> but something is lying to me
<charl> guten morgen meine leute
<Kilos> remastersys says the iso is saved at /home/remastersys/remastersys/custom-backup.iso 
<Kilos> but i cant find it anywhere
<Kilos> and its 3.8 gig so woulda made a lekker live dvd
<magespawn> hey charl
<magespawn> Kilos: you still there?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> i dont split
<magespawn> man the power is like a yo yo here today
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> oh my 8ta speed hit 275 KiB/s
<Kilos> 293.5
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> cool Kilos, wonder what they did to change it?
<Kilos> they just gotta make sure everything is as it should be
<Kilos> maintenance
<magespawn> sad that they wait till somebody kicks up a fuss before doing something
<Kilos> i think they just need a bit of pushing now and again magespawn 
<Kilos> yeah but thats human nature
<Kilos> dont do today what you can leave till tomorrow
<Kilos> modern human nature that is
<magespawn> i try to stay away from that sort of behaviour
<Kilos> yeah bad news
<Kilos> old was was other way around
<Kilos> you see the thing is they still get paid if they work hard or slack so why worry
<magespawn> indeed, i need to find a job like that for myself
<magespawn> then i can play with my computer all day long
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> funny hey magespawn they told me they had upgraded this tower to 12 meg
<Kilos> 12 meg is nothing
<magespawn> maybe they made a mistake
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> maybe its something in the tower that had maybe 6 meg before
<tonberryE352> mbit/s of data uplink perhaps?
<Kilos> ?
<tonberryE352> maybe they gave the tower a faster internet connection
<Kilos> i really dont know but since they did the upgrade my connection sucked
<Kilos> only now its getting better again 
<Kilos> well http://speedtest.mybroadband.co.za/ shows its 1 mb/s faster than yesterday
<Kilos> but nm still showing only 2 bars
<Kilos> maybe a coupla more fone calls can boost that too
<Kilos> wb drussell 
<charl> wow that speed test service on mybroadband.co.za is terribly slow, even the international one
<Kilos> hi jma
<Kilos> grrr
<charl> it's interesting to watch http://www.ookla.com/ and see where speed tests are being performed in real time
<Kilos> my speed shows as 2.34mb/s
<Kilos> was down to 1.2
<charl> i keep the map open for a while and you start seeing the best connected countries in orange
<charl> i am surprised at how well europe is doing compared to north america
<charl> the "last 24 hours" option ia also interesting
<charl> i'm off, have a good weekend all!
<Kilos> hey magespawn you still here?
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> busy getting some software
<Kilos> i just wanted support to try remastersys on kde again
<Kilos> if i crash them you to blame 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> worked so lekker on unity, i dunno what could be wrong
<magespawn> i have never used remastersys
<Kilos> it make a full system backup on a dvd
<Kilos> makes and installable iso
<Kilos> i tried it when maverick was young but didnt have a dvdwriter yet so gave up
<Kilos> cd is always too small for a working ubntu\
<Kilos> ubuntu
<Kilos> but now im bang it crashes my kde again
<magespawn> do you know what happened last time?
<Kilos> the xserver and xorg an nvidia stuff stopped working
<Kilos> was a major purge operation and renstall of them
<Kilos> but luckily with the nm script it goes online before gui starts
<Kilos> so its like working on a server
<Kilos> remastersys runs as root methinks so can get in everywhere
<magespawn> why did they stop working? any idea?
<magespawn> sorry for the lonf wait in replies, i am working on some machines the local spar want to donate to a school
<magespawn> a/lonf/long
<magespawn> maybe have the remastersys create an iso image rather than write it to a dvd
<Kilos> ya it creates the iso then you burn it to cd. but here on kde i cant even find it
<Kilos> and it says its in home
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> no rush lad
<magespawn> strange
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kde gets stroppy at times
<magespawn> what did you call the iso?
<Kilos> it calls itself custom-backup.iso
<Kilos> maybe if i run it again it will popup
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> or search for that file name
<magespawn> you can open dolphin and click the binocs, type in the file name to search for it
<magespawn> brb just going to restart
<Kilos> i tried it dont find it
<Kilos> it also gives a full log of what it does magespawn 
<Kilos> there is an example
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21GdGEpEj
<Kilos> also you need to apt-get clean  so you cache does make the iso too big for the dvd
<Kilos> and remove large files/folders from desktop
<Kilos> or home. like movies etc
<Kilos> otherwise it tells you there isnt enough space on the device
<Kilos> but it makes a lovely live dvd
<Kilos> i spose you can put it on  a stick as well
<Kilos> if you find it that is. wasnt a prob on unity. maybe the crash had something to do with it
<magespawn> lets have a google
<Kilos> for what?
<Kilos> i tried but only found kbuntu installer crashed not remastersys crashed kubuntu
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> oh by google you mean look
<Kilos> oh superfly i think this kde start looking different because i have installed kubuntu-full here
<magespawn> can not find anything usuful on the net
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> maybe its only by me as usual
<magespawn> i am out of here for now, later Kilos.
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<Cantide> hello everyone! '-'/
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<superfly> tumbleweed: any idea how to get a wireless card to connect without networkmanager (nm bombs because dbus is not installed, apparently the upgrade process did not complete properly despite it telling me it did)
<tumbleweed> superfly: what kind of security?
 * superfly has figured out how to get wpa_supplicant supposedly working
<superfly> tumbleweed: not 100% sure
<superfly> WPA something or other
<tumbleweed> ok, you need wpa_supplicant then
<tumbleweed> if it's WEP or open, then you only need iwconfig
<superfly> yup, I've got wpa_supplicant
<superfly> I think I've got it configured correctly
<superfly> I followed this: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking#Further_WPA_Configuration_Steps_-_Debian_.2F_Ubuntu
<superfly> ah, WPA-PSK
<superfly> same as in that guide
<tumbleweed> that sounds likely
<tumbleweed> but I wouldn't bother trying to build a permenant setup, like that
<superfly> the interface starts up, but dhcp never gets an IP address
<tumbleweed> just get yourself online and fix your system
<superfly> no, not at all
<superfly> exactly
<tumbleweed> so, run wpa_supplicant with debugging on, and see what it says
<tumbleweed> it'll know if it authenticated successfully or not
<superfly> I don't think it is...
<tumbleweed> right, so figure that out
<tumbleweed> there are some example configurations in /usr/share/doc/wpa_supplicant/examples/
<tumbleweed> if it's a home router, it'll be some flavour of WPA-PSK
<superfly> ya
<superfly> actually, it's an Apple "AirHub" or something
<superfly> I just checked on my netbook, it's using WPA-PSK
<tumbleweed> so, the question is whether it's TKIP or CCMP
<tumbleweed> that's about it, if it's still not working, you forgot to bring the interface up, your passphrase is wrong, or you aren't pointing at the right config file
<superfly> TKIP
<tumbleweed> err, and I suppose, whether it's WPA or WPA2
<superfly> 1
<tumbleweed> sounds likely, if it's using TKIP
<superfly> that's what my netbook says, and since it's the same network, I would think it is correct
<tumbleweed> does it look like it's trying, at least?
<superfly> yes, it looks like it's trying, but I don't see a success message
<tumbleweed> I assume you already checked rfkill?
<tumbleweed> (on some cards, only transmit is disabled by rfkill)
<superfly> never heard of rfkill, but it says that my card is neither softblocked nor hardblocked
<tumbleweed> good
<tumbleweed> you compared the logs with the happy machine? to figure out how much progress it actually made?
<superfly> no, I can look for logs
<superfly> I'm seeing an error that might be related though... "Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT"
<superfly> busy googling to see if I can find a solution
<tumbleweed> you sure you pointing it at the right device?
<superfly> yes, but I'm wondering if the driver is wrong
<superfly> I had to compile a driver for the nic pre-quantal
<superfly> then in quantal it magically worked with the driver in the repos (a slightly different driver)
<tumbleweed> ah
<tumbleweed> what card is it?
<superfly> Ralink RT3060
<superfly> the driver that is loaded is the rt2800
<superfly> this is a desktop machine with a PCI wireless card
<superfly> looks like that's the right driver
<tumbleweed> ah, never used one of those
<superfly> tumbleweed: does the alternate cd no longer exist?
<tumbleweed> nope. But given network connectivity, the mini iso is equivalent
<superfly> uhuh
<tumbleweed> sounds like you want a USB ethernet adaptor, though (I'm assuming the problem is the lack of ethernet)
<superfly> yeah. KDE is not working due to a lack of dbus, therefore no GUI
<superfly> I need to get dbus installed somehow
<tumbleweed> and your only connectivity option is wifi?
<superfly> in essence, yes
<tumbleweed> why in essence?
<superfly> I have my networking stuff upstairs, and we don't have a cable long enough to reach downstairs
<superfly> hence the wireless
<tumbleweed> ah
<superfly> I might be able to get something working though
<tumbleweed> bridge from a laptop
<tumbleweed> or, I think one can use an android phone as a bridge
<superfly> hrm, i had briefly thought of that, but i wasn't sure if i'd be able to do it
<superfly> let me see
<Tonberry> with an android phone?
<tumbleweed> they support USB tethering
<superfly> oh wow, that was easy
 * superfly smacks his forehead
<tumbleweed> and when the phone's wifi is on, you can tether to your wireless AP
<superfly> should have tried that in the beginning
<tumbleweed> success :)
<Tonberry> It will NAT wifi?
<tumbleweed> still, figuring out wpa_supplicant pays off in emergencies
<tumbleweed> Tonberry: can't remember if it NATs or bridges in that situation
<Tonberry> whichever, pretty useful
<superfly> it puts my wife's computer on my network, and stuff works
<superfly> that is all i need
<tumbleweed> heh
<superfly> yay, got the GUI back
<superfly> had to reinstall qdbus, for some reason the binary was missing/corrupted/something
<superfly> and now the wireless network magically works too
<tumbleweed> good
<magespawn> good evening all
<Kilos> lo magespawn 
<magespawn> what up?
<Kilos> ram remaster again but cant find the iso again'hehe
<Kilos> kde makes me gray
<Kilos> most likely wont boot to gui again
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> Kilos: at least you know what to do to fix it
<Kilos> found it yay
<Kilos> will first burn the dvd before i try a reboot
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<Kilos> it worked magespawn got my dvd
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
<Vince-0> heyo
<Vince-0> ag look at the time
<Vince-0> downloading makululinux from mega at max line speed
<kbmonkey> hello
<kbmonkey> makululinux? that's new to me :)
<kbmonkey> busy setting up my android development environment
<kbmonkey> got a test app running on the emulator, and on my phone so far :)
<Vince-0> naas
<Vince-0> do we see you at the meet tomorrow?
<kbmonkey> yes!
<Vince-0> ya some guy in Joburg, Jaque Reymer rolled his own distro with like 4 desktop environments
<Vince-0> do you run the latest eclipse and android SDK ?
<kbmonkey> I just got the ADT bundle from developer.android.com it includes eclipse and all the tools
<Vince-0> I'd like to see that, cooler as eke
<Vince-0> im out! 
<kbmonkey> cheers man!
<superfly> kbmonkey: Have you looked at Google App Engine at all?
<kbmonkey> I've read through it superfly but never built anything using it
<superfly> kbmonkey: it's pretty cool. it's like Amazon EC2 but without all the sysadmin
<superfly> you just deploy your app, and you don't care about servers or load balancing or anything else like that
<kbmonkey> I was impressed with all the API's they offer through it too
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-04
<Kilos> morning all, early hey magespawn 
<Kilos> hows your hotel fix stanfing up
<Kilos> standing
<Kilos> quick reboot afte upgrading
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hmm... reboots much faster with sudo reboot than via the shutdown way
<Kilos> hi Cantide everyone else is still sleeping
<Kilos> or gone shopping
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i'm going shopping soon :)
<Cantide> good morning :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> morn
<Vince-0> bbl! Ubuntu launch time - I'll get on IRC on the mobile
<Trixar_za> Come on 8ta, show me those wifi locations. I know it's free from the site
<Kilos> Trixar_za, hows your 8ta speed now? mine is much better
<Kilos> helps to fone and complain
<Trixar_za> Yeah mine too
<Trixar_za> Since around yesterday
<Kilos> ya
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> You're kidding me
<Trixar_za> I'm not IN the block of coverage
<Trixar_za> But if I'm in the middle of Brackenfell, then I am
<Kilos> eish
<Trixar_za> 8ta keeps giving me free wifi data, but I can't use it :/
<Trixar_za> Well, at least this is an excuse to go to Cape Gate
<Trixar_za> Even if it's just to use Wifi :P
<Kilos> ya that sucks
<Kilos> ive lost a few free 2g ones
<georgelappies> hi Kilos, how are doing on this Saterday morning? ;)
<Kilos> hi georgelappies good ty and you?
<georgelappies> good thanks, need to studying but yeah, difficult to get the wheel in motion as they say
<Kilos> study all you can lad. its the rest of your life you are studying for
<georgelappies> thanks Kilos, is true what you say, spoken like a sage ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> knowledge is power
<Kilos> remastersys makes a lekker livedvd same as booting from your drive just slower
<Symmetria> Ullo all
 * Symmetria got himself a new phone :)
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> heh went and bought an S4 this morning, am happy, coupla hours into it and can already see a noticeable improvement on S3 battery life
<Symmetria> which was primary reason for buying the thing
<inetpro> good morning, err is it afternoon already?
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: why you still keep breaking your system?
<Kilos> not me man but its fixed without a clean install and working kiff
<inetpro> 03/05 20:41:24 <Kilos> kde makes me gray
<Kilos> oh because it first lost its gui when i tried to make a remastersys dvd
<Kilos> unity just worked
<Kilos> but now kde is fixed
<Kilos> lots purging and stuff
<Kilos> then installs of the x stuff
<inetpro> what is this remastersys all about and why you even doing that?
<inetpro> it's not even in the repos
<Kilos> because it works
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> tired of doing installs and having no 3g
<Kilos> it makes a live dvd of you working system man
<inetpro> and then?
<inetpro> according to his website the guy ".. decided to stop development of remastersys and it will no longer be available"
<inetpro> the guy called Tony
<Kilos> its been carried on and works well
<Kilos> i have kde and unity dvd's working
<inetpro> yep looks like Roberto is porting it and it will in future be called System Imager
<inetpro> on his own distro called OS4
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> see you always fight me first
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i may be stupid but im not a fool
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> I still don't see why you would really want a live dvd of your system
<inetpro> things change all the time
<Kilos> so if necessary i can install 12.04 without the 3g hassles
<inetpro> but surely by now your system should be running stable
<Kilos> yes three of them
<Kilos> maverick 12.04 kde and unity
<Kilos> crashes do happen with our power  probs and mistakes we make and drives packing up
<Kilos> so good to have a quick dvd install of you working OS
<Kilos> dont you think?
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> s/you/your
<Kilos> Maaz, hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<inetpro> a fresh install should take less than 20 minutes
<inetpro> unlike the 5 hours on Windows
<Kilos> yes then updating upgrading
<Kilos> then rsyncing packages
<Kilos> much quicker to install the working os and then it bypasses any probs you had with a clean install
<inetpro> ok maybe you have a point, but I haven't had even 5% of the trouble that you seem to have had
<Kilos> ya i know
<Kilos> mine was only 3g with 12.04
<Kilos> modem even works with 13.04
<Kilos> only 12.04  has probs with this modem and nm
<inetpro> so have you dealt with the privacy stuff on 13.04 yet?
<Kilos> my kde remastersys dvd is 3.8g big
<Kilos> nope dont like it too much so will stay with 12.04 till 14.04
<Kilos> maybe just look at 13.10
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> i actually enjoy 12.04 in both flavours
<Kilos> but unity is faster thasn kde
<Kilos> than
 * inetpro doesn't care about faster as much as about functionality
<inetpro> my kde is more than fast enough
<Kilos> hehe i dunno how to use that functioanilty to its best
<Kilos> but i like kde so stop nagging
 * inetpro nagging? Never!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> go catch your chicken eater
<inetpro> Kilos: perhaps all you actually need is a modern wifi router
<Kilos> ya maybe
<Kilos> but would prefer a faster pc then i wont look for faster flavours
<inetpro> anyway I see superfly also had some troubles yesterday and I would love to know more about what he actually did there 
<Kilos> yeah i read that as it was happening. very interesting
<inetpro> superfly: would be nice if you could give a slight bit of more detail
<Kilos> used the fone as a bridge
<inetpro> these android phones of ours are truely amazing these days
<Kilos> looks like
<inetpro> the tethering functionality has been a life saver on many occasions
<Kilos> lol half or more of what they said i dint understand
<Kilos> didnt
<inetpro> my best experience was when I was able to help American friends to get online during a conference last year
<Kilos> but was lekker to see them work their way around the prob
<Kilos> you okes are too clever
<Kilos> cant be good for the head methinks
<inetpro> it really is just a press of a single button
<inetpro> I have it as a shortcut on my homescreen
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> all you need is a data bundle and a good signal
<Kilos> is your 8ta better too?
<inetpro> a wifi router in your pocket
<Kilos> mine is going well again and they contacted me and are sending a technician to the tower to get a better signal to me
<inetpro> haven't noticed a difference really
<Kilos> i got up to 195 mB/s i think it was
<inetpro> but wow! Just did a speedtest and it's 4.9Mbps at the moment
<Kilos> 295
<Kilos> thats lekker
<Kilos> what speetest do you use
<inetpro> normally is just under 1Mbps in the evening
<inetpro> I used yours now
<inetpro> normally use http://www.speedtest.net/
<Kilos> mine went up from 1mb/s to 2.3 mb/s
<Kilos> oh ya thats what they told me to use
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> just tried my vodacom hotspot speed.... getting less than 0.1Mbps at the moment
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> eek mine is down to .83 mb/s
<Kilos> more fone calls monday
<zeref> tumbleweed: 
<zeref> anybody done some .deb packaging?
 * inetpro just tested tethering via USB cable for the first time
<inetpro> just plugged in the cable, enabled USB tethering and voila... pc connected to the interwebs via interface usb0 automagically
<inetpro> this is magic!
<inetpro> thought I would have to do some configuration
<inetpro> and it even looks like the cable improves the signal on the phone
<inetpro> this will be my preferred fallback option from here onwards
<Kilos> whats tetherning inetpro 
<Kilos> thethering
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> tethering
<inetpro> Kilos: Tethering refers to connecting one device to another
<inetpro> In the context of mobile phones or Internet tablets, tethering allows sharing the Internet connection of the phone or tablet with other devices such as laptops.
<Kilos> oh not just the normal connect to internet option on the older fones when you plugin the usb cable
<Kilos> something more advanced
<zeref> inetpro: ever done .deb packaging?
<inetpro> zeref: not really
<inetpro> zeref: tumbleweed and superfly are the big guns here re packaging but what is your question
<Kilos> oh zeref there was a whole class on that one night on ubntu-classroom
<zeref> k, I'd like to package an program from 13.04 and backport for the othere release
<inetpro> Ubuntu Packaging Guide http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<zeref> I'vei've packaged before
<zeref> just need to ask about backporting
<inetpro> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/backports.html
<Kilos> koud ne inetpro ?
<zeref> yeah been there
<zeref> does not really tell me what i need
<zeref> :-(
<tumbleweed> zeref: what do you need?
<Kilos> then wait for tumbleweed zeref thats his game
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> speak of the devil
<inetpro> zeref: perhaps you should to ask at #ubuntu-packaging
<tumbleweed> backporting is just a matter of building for the older release, and using a sligtly lower version (to smoothly upgrade away from the backport)
<tumbleweed> for easy packages, backportpackage in ubuntu-dev-tools can do it all automatically
<inetpro> s/perhaps you should to ask at/perhaps you could ask at/
<zeref> so tumbleweed do I change that in debian/changelog?
<tumbleweed> zeref: yes
<zeref> so eesentially packaging 1 application twice?
<zeref> just change changelog from precise to say raring?
<tumbleweed> that's the opposite of a backport
<tumbleweed> raring is newer than precise
<zeref> soz, i meant raring to the lower releases
<tumbleweed> so, yes
<tumbleweed> and put something like ~precise1 at the end of the version
<zeref> cool, thanks tumbleweed 
<Kilos> hi Mezenir hubx 
<Mezenir> hi kilos
<Symmetria> sup
<charl> good evening
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: dankeschon
<Maaz> charl: Excuse me?
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> good ty and you
<charl> good good
<charl> just came back from a little anime convention in my region
<charl> was watching some of the newer anime series on a projector screen
<Kilos> ah
<charl> and good sound, but it's all stuff i've already seen
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> any whisky fans here?
<Kilos> eeek
<charl> not here, i only drink beer
<Kilos> that stink stuff
 * Symmetria is trying this new whisky and cant decide if he loves it or hates it lol
<Symmetria> http://www.glenmorangie.com/our-whiskies/signet
<charl> he how difficult can it be :)
<charl> that looks like fancy stuff
<Symmetria> heh charl difficult :) when you drink a fair number of fine whiskys you get kinda particular 
<Kilos> if one can aquire a taste for that one can aquire a taste for dog droppings too
<Kilos> save on food bill
<Kilos> oh sorry Symmetria 
<Symmetria> lol
<charl> lol!!! am watching http://youtu.be/wJETdagRMuk
<charl> the guy has a funny twitch in his left eye
<Kilos> wb georgelappies 
<georgelappies> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> did you study lots?
<magespawn> good evening all
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey charl Kilos 
<magespawn> how do we ask Maaz if a site is up?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> is it down
<Kilos> is link down
<magespawn> trying that now
<Kilos> or up
<Kilos> i forget
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/wildlife/monkey1.jpg <=== so awesome (be warned, that photo is *large*)
<trender> yo Symmetria dude take some chick photos man
<magespawn> Maaz help
<Maaz> magespawn: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<magespawn> Maaz help me with looking things up
<Maaz> magespawn: I use the following features for looking things up: apt-file, aptitude, bash, bible, dict, distance, dns, factoid, feeds, fml, fortune, google, help, imdb, lastfm, lotto, mac, man, microblog, mlia, oeis, ports, rfc, seen, tfln, tinyurl, tld, translate, tvshow, unicode, weather and youtube
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<Kilos> magespawn, whats the link
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/wildlife/monkey3.jpg <=== thats another awesome (huge) photo
<magespawn> the website isitdown says the site i need is down
<magespawn> my.unisa.ac.za
<Kilos> you can try QA too hey
<Kilos> sometimes maaz gets a bit sick
<magespawn> Symmetria: i'll look on the morrow when back on incapped adsl
<magespawn> s/in/un
<Symmetria> lol, yeah smart move, those photos are 12 or 15 meg big each
<Symmetria> only reason I didnt scale em down before uploading em, is when you zoom in the detail and stuff is so awesome to look at
<Symmetria> lol, you can see the reflection of things in its eyes its so clear
<Kilos> magespawn, the command is maaz is "link" down
<Kilos> if not he says no its just you
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Maaz is my.unisa.ac.za down
<magespawn> or maybe
<magespawn> Maaz is my.unisa.ac.za down ?
<Kilos> <QA> Yes, http://my.unisa.ac.za/ is down (Server is not responding)
<charl> magespawn: http://www.isup.me/
<Kilos> no ? after
<charl> or http://www.isup.me/my.unisa.ac.za in this case
<Symmetria> hrm is unisa's internet link up by their graphs?
<magespawn> thanks guys
<charl> seems like it http://protea.tenet.ac.za/mrtg-new/unisa-mc-ipnet-bb.html
<Symmetria> wow, unisa been down for 12 hours 
<Symmetria> charl that graph is ancient
<Symmetria> look at graphs.tenet.ac.za
<Symmetria> tenet 77
<charl> oh sorry only saw now
<Symmetria> tsn 77 I mean
<charl> the main campus?
<charl> looks very down
<Symmetria> yeah its down
<Symmetria> looks like multiple fiber breaks on the pretoria north fiber ring
<magespawn> how do you tell Symmetria ?
<Symmetria> magespawn because its constructed on a ring, mpls ring
<Symmetria> and since the provider edge router is up by the graphs
<Symmetria> either unisa has lost power entirely (unlikely, that stuff is heavily ups backed up)
<Symmetria> or there is a dual break on the ring
<magespawn> hectic
<Symmetria> lol most people wouldnt be able to tell that stuff just from graphs, I have the advantage of the fact that I designed that network and deployed it
<Symmetria> so its easy to tell from a glance whats likely broken
<magespawn> somebody stealing the fiber?
<Symmetria> could be, or road works or something
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<voyager_za> Kilos: thanks for trying to get in touch with me about the release party
<Vince-0> Kilos is away
<voyager_za> I realised that afterwards... no matter
<superfly> inetpro: http://christianoss.org/blog/2013/05/04/quick-easy-workaround-broken-networking-linux
<inetpro> superfly: nice posting
<inetpro> superfly: but just to be sure, you just enabled tethering via USB?
<superfly> yup
<inetpro> and the other uncertainty I had, did you have no GUI at all?
<inetpro> in other words USB tethering works perfectly even in the most basic cli mode?
<inetpro> superfly: ^^
<superfly> inetpro: no, I got to lightdm, KDE didn't want to start up
<inetpro> ahh
<superfly> inetpro: networkmanager is a service, doesn't need a GUI
<superfly> even if you don't have a GUI on Ubuntu/Kubuntu, you'll still have nm running
<inetpro> sounds like something I would need to test
<Tonberry_> does ubuntu server actually run network manager?
<superfly> then normally you can use nmcli to connect, but because my dbus installation was messed up, and nm uses dbus, nothing worked
<superfly> Tonberry_: I'm not sure
<inetpro> always good to know that you can get to the interwebs in a worst case scenario
<Tonberry_> i usually just configure everything in /etc/network/interfaces so even if network manager is there it would not do much
<superfly> Tonberry_: on my desktop I'm happy to let nm do its thing
<Tonberry_> same
<voyager_za> superfly: interesting... I've had to resort to nmcli to get my 3g modem working without gui.
<superfly> voyager_za: nmcli wasn't working for me at all due to afforementioned dbus issue
<voyager_za> ah... missed that.
<superfly> night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-05
<Cantide> morning Kilos :)
<Symmetria> sooooooooooo
<Symmetria> do I go buy a 1D-X
<Symmetria> or not 
<Cantide> what''s that?
<Symmetria> http://www.canon.co.za/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_1Dx/index.aspx
<Cantide> ah :)
<Symmetria> its basically 1 off their top of the line
<Cantide> looks professional :p
<Symmetria> I currently use a 7D 
<Kilos> gmorning
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/wildlife/monkey3.jpg <=== that was what I took with the 7D (be warned, that photo is huge)
<Cantide> how huge is huge?
<Cantide> more than 5 MB?
<Symmetria> 13 meg ;p
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/wildlife/cheetah.jpg <=== thats a lower quality image I scaled down slightly, 2.5 meg 
<Cantide> nice :)
<Symmetria> thing is, Im thinking the 5D Mark III or 1D-X 
<Symmetria> might be a better low light camera 
<Symmetria> the 7D is useful for high speed good light
<Symmetria> but it doesnt really have the ISO sensitivity
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<Vince-0> I woke up thinking it was Monday, yoh
<Vince-0> scary stuff
<Kilos> hahaha only one day so enjoy it
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi psydroid hows you?
<psydroid> hi Kilos
 * Kilos greets whoever else missed the net splits
<psydroid> I am doing fine, thanks
<psydroid> what about you?
<Kilos> im good also ty
<psydroid> I am in Poland now
<Kilos> thats good, you got that job?
<psydroid> yeah
<psydroid> tomorrow I will sign the final contract
<Kilos> wonerful and internet at home too?
<psydroid> but that will also be my first work day
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> im happy for you
<psydroid> yes, I got a room here
<psydroid> I share the apartment with another guy
<psydroid> thank you
<psydroid> and my internet is also quite stable
<Kilos> and uncapped?
<psydroid> I don't know about that, but it is broadband at least
<psydroid> hi georgelappies
<georgelappies> hi psydroid
<Kilos> thats great psydroid 
<Kilos> hows georgelappies today
<Kilos> lo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> lo Kilos
<Kilos> psydroid, do you get to do linux work or winsucks
<psydroid> Kilos, on my new company laptop winsucks unfortunately
<Kilos> oh well at least its work
<psydroid> and the work will be winsucks related too
<psydroid> yeah
<Kilos> and keeps you up to date with billys toys
<psydroid> it does
<psydroid> but I'll buy my own laptop next month anyway
<psydroid> so I can do my linux stuff on it
<Kilos> ah, can you guys get lappys without winsucks preinstalled
<Kilos> not easy in za
<psydroid> hmm, I'm not sure about that
<psydroid> but as long as I can remove it and install (k)ubuntu, I'm ok with it
<psydroid> I've read about new Acer laptops containing quadcore AMD chips and touchscreens
<psydroid> that would be great to replace my desktop I have back in the Netherlands
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i always wondered about these touch screen cellphones and tablets, dont the screens get scratched or messy after a while
<Kilos> i know it messes mine if i squash a bug on it
<Symmetria> yes you can, buy a mac ;p
 * Symmetria grins
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> they are still the best notebooks around imho ;p
<psydroid> :D
<psydroid> they do get messy indeed
<psydroid> maybe it's better to put some coating on their screens
<Kilos> ya like the stick on covers they make for cellphones
<Kilos> when scratched rip it off and put a new one
<psydroid> yeah
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> power went off last night
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> what a pain. bad as no internet
<magespawn> indeed
<psydroid> hello magespawn
<magespawn> hi psydroid
<Squirm> evening
<Cantide> hi
<Cantide> '-'/
<trender> (.)(.)
<trender>   __
<trender> ok who has eaten kilos ?
<trender> spit him out
<inetpro> trender: wasn't me
<inetpro> good evening trender
<trender> evenin
<trender> kilos been gone all day ?
<trender> logged of at 4pm hrm interesting
<inetpro> hmm... 
<trender> guess linux crashed :(
<inetpro> that sure is a bit unlike him
<trender> uhuh very strange
<trender> anybody think a powerbox is a good thing in case eskom chokes on a furball ??
<trender> thinking of getting a powerbox
<trender> power telly and a few lights etc
<inetpro> trender: what is a powerbox?
<trender> like a UPS
<trender> battery + inverter + charger i guess
<trender> standby power in case lights go out
<inetpro> ahh you mean a real UPS or is this something new?
<trender> not a real UPS but has the same function
<trender> used deep cycle lead acid
<trender> can power tv for several hours
<trender> depending on battery capacity
 * inetpro would get a UPS and a backup generator if money allowed it
<trender> a 3hr powerbox not good enuf ?
<inetpro> you have a link to something specific?
<trender> erm not really forgot where i seen them now
<trender> just know you get about 3hrs tv and a light
<trender> on basic box
<trender> or even 3hrs internet i guess
<inetpro> I guess that could help a bit, depending on the price
<trender> about 3k i think all in a little box with wheels
<trender> you can buy more powerbox batteries to double the power if you want 6hrs
<trender> they can cascade
<trender> so you buy 4 boxes if you need 24hrs power
<inetpro> actually what I should rather invest in is renewable energy to save on ever escalating costs
<trender> you can also hook it to a solar cell
<inetpro> tough to start doing it
<inetpro> need to much money to start
<inetpro> too as well
<trender> i spose its really just ok for emergencyies
<trender> emergencies even
<trender> so you dont have 3hrs of blackness
<inetpro> well if I have two hours of blackness I rather go sleep 
<trender> wonder how much power a hotplate uses ?
<trender> any ideas ?
<inetpro> quite a lot I think
<inetpro> for heat you need something like gas rather than battery power
<trender> i shall need to look
<__djo__> About 1200 watts
<__djo__> I agree with inetpro, go for gas rather.
<__djo__> Though I believe there's also a looking gas shortage.
<trender> yea yea
<trender> or get a gell stove ??
<inetpro> __djo__: welcome to #ubuntu-za, you been here before?
<trender> gell stoves are very cheap i think
<__djo__> inetpro: Thanks. Popped in before, I think
<inetpro> for emergencies I have a small gas burner or two
<__djo__> Not in ages though
<trender> yea we need something that can cook man
<inetpro> a proper and permanent gas stove would be nice though
<inetpro> nothing that beats the quick heat of a gas stove
<__djo__> Bear in mind that the published schedules aren't final
<trender> yea we prepping for the american flu
<__djo__> Those are from '08 when the margin was smaller. 
<__djo__> It's quite likely that the published frequency won't need to happen, so it'll be maybe twice a week rather than four days a week.
<inetpro> trender: american flu?
<trender> was and its nasty shockwaves
<trender> war
<trender> nice to have food when everyone else goes mad
<trender> and the banks steal all yer cash
<inetpro> yikes, you starting a rumour?
<trender> nah man i dont want to prempt the war and be labled the terrorist on irc that made the banks collapse
<inetpro> :-)
<trender> just plaaning fo that scenrio
<trender> planning to survive that junk
<trender> guns food etc
<inetpro> trender: where are you from?
<trender> Durban
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> thought you are perhaps in the states
<trender> we gonna feel the US shockwaves man
<trender> we always do eventually
<trender> gun sales and ammo are soaring in the US
<trender> as they near towards civil unrest
<inetpro> well you always have to be prepared but our scenario is very different, not saying it won't affect us
<__djo__> As a counter-example, this isn't the first time these trends have happened in the US.
<trender> okes are alos not trusting the banks anymore
<__djo__> Very, very similar events during the early to mid '90s.
<trender> you gonna wait till the banks take half yer cash ??
<trender> hell no im 3 steps ahead of those clowns
<__djo__> Be wise in your investments regardless of what trends you see.
<inetpro> eish, all my investments were eaten up by the monkey
<trender> okes are gonna come running to me for my R300 packs of smokes and R1000 bottles of whiskey
<trender> bottle of whiskey will be worth a small car lol
<trender> and dont get me started on the price of toilet paper :)
<inetpro> I started with 5 chickens two years ago and had more than 20 just a few weeks ago, now back to just two grown ups and 7 small chicks
<trender> hows that work man ??
<trender> and whats this monkey you refer to ??
<inetpro> damn monkey has been on a killing here
<inetpro> for the last few weeks
<trender> eish
<trender> those things can be dangerous
<inetpro> very clever dude even comes in broad daylight these days
<trender> they rip yer face off if they cornered
<trender> you need a gat and just blast his ass
<inetpro> if only I can see him
<trender> or get some baited beartraps
<trender> make an example out of him
<trender> leave him trapped and squeling to scare off all the others
<trender> squeeling
<trender> you dont want to startle those annimals
<trender> my firnd was mauled by those things
<trender> friend
<trender> they try rip yer eyes out
<trender> the big ones will rip yer arm off and beat you with it
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<trender> yo oom!
<Kilos> evening all
<trender> where you been man
<inetpro> Kilos: is jy met ons?
<Kilos> ja inetpro  net op hierdie masjien het ek nog nie klank op konversation nie
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> you make us worry man
<inetpro> trender: you think he is ok?
<inetpro> maybe he needs a bit of coffee?
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<inetpro> Kilos: kry vir jou soveel as jy wil
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> ty for worrying
<Kilos> didnt know it would take so long
<Kilos> sorry
<trender> hullo
<trender> yea yea some okes are ok
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<inetpro> thanks Maaz
<Kilos> chatty bunch here tonight
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: what happened?
<Kilos> ask 8ta
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> you broke the interwebs again?
<inetpro> or your machine
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ai!
<Symmetria> holy crap, pairing my S4 with a windows machine over bluetooth, god there are a lot of drivers windows installs 
<Kilos> no man my machine is working hard so im on old one
<inetpro> Symmetria: why would you want to do that?
<Symmetria> fast way to send files from the phone to the machine ;p
<inetpro> Symmetria: airdroid
<inetpro> Symmetria: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid
<inetpro> Symmetria: oh and why would you even want windows on you machine?
 * Symmetria installs airdroid
<Symmetria> heh inetpro, photoshop, premiere, after effects
<inetpro> ai!
<Symmetria> all 3 of those kick the crap outta anything available under linux :)
<Symmetria> btw thanks :)
<Symmetria> airdroid is cool
<Symmetria> heh inetpro a lot of people tell me you can use gimp instead of photoshop
<Symmetria> but thats not really realistic, not with high end stuff
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<Symmetria> night kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: good night
<superfly> Depends on what you're doing and how well you know your tool. I use GIMP for the same things a lot of designers use Photoshop for. I can accomplish the same things they do.
<superfly> I know the GIMP fairly well, and I don't know Photoshop at all, so I'd be hopeless using Photoshop instead of the GIMP.
<superfly> anyway, I must also pack up for the night, it's been a busy weekend.
<Symmetria> heh superfly Im mainly using it to clean up photos
<Symmetria> ps has a TON of presets etc for every diferent type of lens I have 
<Symmetria> and it works well with raw files
<superfly> *shrug* I'd still use the GIMP because I know it better
<Symmetria> yeah, Im just saying, in total raw power, once you know ps properly, its WAY more powerful
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-28
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn  and others
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Private_User> morning Kilos
<Private_User> morning Squirm
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Cantide> hi everyone :p
<Private_User> hi Cantide
<Cantide> ^^/
<Kilos> hi Cantide  
<Cantide> hey Kilos ~
<Cantide> how is everyone in SA doing?
<Kilos> cold
<Kilos> hhe
<Cantide> what's the temp?
<Cantide> it's spring for me here - a nice 14 C today :)
<Kilos> 4c at night 
<Cantide> eish :D
<Kilos> days of 22 or so
<Cantide> rather you than me :p
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> about 10 C here at night
<Cantide> and days of around 20 usually
<Cantide> today is a little cooler because it's raining
<Cantide> Korean spring is nice :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> so are you totally there now
<Cantide> do you mean settled?
<Kilos> staying where you want to? jobs all sorted and settled in and you know your way around
<Cantide> ah yeah
<Cantide> i was at that point after 3 months or so
<Cantide> got a girlfriend about a month ago
<Cantide> so i haven't chatted here much :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> are you on ubuntu?
<Kilos> morning bushtech  
<bushtech> morning kilos, see my connection dropped 1 this morning...........sigh
<Kilos> rev them
<Kilos> no other way
<Kilos> even if its on your side rev them
<Cantide> yeah, 14.04, but an upgrade... nearly time to get a new drive and do a fresh install '-';
<Kilos> thats good Cantide  
<Kilos> most of us are running 14.04 too
<Cantide> what are you running?
<Kilos> 14.04 kde and unity
<Cantide> it's a nice release, i must say
<Cantide> best one yet
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> meeting here tomorrow night
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> but ...
<Cantide> that will be like 2 or 3 am for me
<Cantide> so T-T
<Cantide> what time is it?
<Kilos> 20.30 here
<Cantide> yeah... that's 03:30 here
<bushtech> 08h30
<Cantide> and i get up for work at 05:30 each day
<Cantide> so there's no way I can make that :<
<Kilos> Cantide  you acting like an old man now
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> no really..
<Cantide> i only get home in the evening after 22:00
<Kilos> sleep early and wake up for the meet
<Cantide> so on a good day i can get about 6 to 7 hours sleep
<Cantide> most days just 5 hours ,_,
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> oh ya 2 jobs hey
<Cantide> yeah T-T
<Kilos> whats T-T mean
<Kilos> bushtech  do you tweet?
<Cantide> T-T is a crying face
<Kilos> haha
<bushtech> nope
<Kilos> pity because they have a vodacom link there and if you tweet a complaint they try help you same day
<Cantide> vodacom 'o'
<bushtech> Thanks, might have a look at it if I don't come right
<Kilos> called vodacom111
<Kilos> https://twitter.com/Vodacom111
<Kilos> thats their vodacom support guy
<Kilos> hen he fones the relevant sections to sort your prob
<Kilos> then
<Cantide> time to go~~
<Cantide> 안녕~
<Golynx> o/
<inetpro> good morning
 * inetpro noticed we now have an upcoming utopic unicorn release
<Private_User> morning inetpro
<inetpro> hi Private_User
<Golynx> hi inetpro, Private_User, bushtech, Kilos
<inetpro> Hi Golynx
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<inetpro> Ubuntu 14.10 just got named the Utopic Unicorn
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> second thoughts hey
<inetpro> Something unified and upright, something about which we can be universally proud... chance to make fresh starts and dream unconstrained dreams... 
<Kilos> when do the new things come into effect?
<inetpro> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<Kilos> mir and sysd i think its called
<inetpro> Kilos: join the vUDS to discuss the future
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> whats vuds
<Private_User> hi Golynx
<inetpro> Kilos: virtual Ubuntu Developer Summit
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> as long as they make a good nm im happy
 * Kilos will ride trusty for a few years methinks
<Golynx> Mark Shuttleworth wants ubuntu to be lighter and faster from here on. Probably to work well on ubuntu phone
<Kilos> whew funny english there in places
<Golynx> Maaz coffee aan
<Maaz> Golynx: Excuse me?
<Golynx> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Golynx> Maaz hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Golynx and should never be rushed
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Golynx and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<Golynx> Maaz tx
<Maaz> Hmm.. fingers too lazy to type thanks Golynx
<Golynx> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Golynx
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Golynx> hi charl_
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Golynx> hey psyatw
<psyatw> hi Golynx 
<charl_> hi psyatw 
<charl_> how's it going
<psyatw> hi charl_ 
<psyatw> I am doing well, thanks
<psyatw> how are you?
<charl_> i'm also doing well
<charl_> you celebrated king day ?
<psyatw> charl_, I didn't, I went to visit some friends this weekend
<charl_> very nice
<charl_> i am trying "deepin" linux now
<charl_> i can't believe how wrong that is
<charl_> that reads terrible
<charl_> i actually liked the google logo from saturday https://www.google.nl/logos/doodles/2014/kings-day-2014-5153887975636992-hp.jpg
<psyatw> haha
<psyatw> yes, it looks nice
<charl_> just installed datavers
<charl_> *dataverse
<charl_> on centos 5 :D
<psyatw> :D
<psyatw> I don't know what it is
<charl_> research data publication thing http://thedata.org/
<charl_> whow this deepin is supergeil
<charl_> a really pimped up version of ubuntu
<charl_> i am still struggling to get over the name though
<psyatw> haha
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi smile  nlsthzn  
<smile> hi :D
<Kilos> bushtech  HOW DID YOU FIND US HERE?
<Kilos> oops sorry
<Kilos> evening superfly  inetpro  
<Kilos> inetpro  i mailed nuvo but no reply
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hey Kilos meeting tonight?
<Kilos> how do you sneak in here and not set off the pling sound
<Kilos> tomorrow night magespawn  
<magespawn> thats me sneaky sneaky
<Kilos> tuesdays remember
<magespawn> ohh right all the public holidays throwing off my time
<Kilos> you havent tried 14.04 yet
<Kilos> you a windows man now?
<magespawn> i am running one of my laptops as a server with 14.04
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> no both Kilos, windows because that is what the end user likes
<Kilos> ok you forgiven
<Kilos> but not at home
<magespawn> no
<Kilos> 14.04 is good in unity and kde
<magespawn> all linux
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: point noted
<Kilos> hahaha inetpro  well done. nuvo will be here
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> bye! :)
<magespawn> good night all, see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-29
<nuvolari> o/ aloha
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93  Spekko  inetpro  and other lurkers
<Spekko> more Kilos
<jabberwocky93> hi Kilos, morning all!
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  gaanit?
<Kilos> jy is so skaars ons begin dink om die mafia na jou te stuur
<Kilos> jy baie stout/stoud
<Kilos> daai ding
<Kilos> haha hi bushtech  rev them some more
<inetpro> hi everyone
<inetpro> and good morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Kilos> oops sorry inetpro  didnt see you tweeted the meet already
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings :-)
<Kilos> hi Golynx  
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Golynx> hi charl_
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<charl_> hi inetpro 
<charl_> how's it going
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Kilos> meeting tonight hey!
<Kilos> whats happened to smileyborg
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<Vince-0> Haai
<Kilos> that quassel thing cheats, 
<Vince-0> yaar
<Vince-0> I haven't seen Smiles for a while
<Golynx> _o/ Vince-0
<Vince-0> haai
<Golynx> whats a quassel
<Kilos> quassel is an irc client
<Kilos> one you can bounce with
<Golynx> oh ping pong
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can bounce with any client o_O
<Golynx> just kidding :D
<Golynx> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo :)
<Kilos> oh
<charl_> zbnc is also populair
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos yes I replied
<kbmonkey> I was away remember lol
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey  
<Kilos> to what?
<kbmonkey> I dunno to what I just got away log the pro asking you Kilos if I replied ;0
<Kilos> as long as you are here tonight and drag nuvo with you all good
<Kilos> oh ya i told him you did
<kbmonkey> excellent!
<kbmonkey> you the man Kilos 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> did i tell you that 14.04 sees the d-link modem
 * Kilos happy
<kbmonkey> oh good show
<kbmonkey> where did you get 14.04 from?
<kbmonkey> I will be so blerrie tired after work today. half way there
<Kilos> got it 2 weeks early with the daily build
<Kilos> then got 14.04 with the release
<Kilos> both very lekker
<Kilos> kde i mean the secong one
<Kilos> ai! /secong/second
<Kilos> hi Rynomster  meeting tonight hey
<magespawn> good day
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> on the right day for the meeting just a couple of hours early
<Kilos> rofl
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<charl_> you been scarce
<charl_> how's it going with the wifi and the asterisk
<charl_> here is one for people with slow internet http://levamedlagg.se/
<charl_> how extremely disturbing lag is
<magespawn> hi charl_ 
<magespawn> wifi is good and i am getting a handle on asterisk
<charl_> very nice
<Kilos> we need one of those nudge tools in other im goodies to remind rynmster he has irc as well
<Kilos> what do you call those popups that show youve moved to another workspace on kde
<Kilos> i want to disable them
<charl_> hmmm just tried pass for the first time but am not impressed
<charl_> a good concept but it isn't nearly a replacement for keepass2
<Vince-0> magespawn, Asterisk help <here if you need it
<magespawn> Vince-0, you know asterisk?
<Vince-0> I do, in production since 2008
<Vince-0> wat maak jy daar? I do vicidial lately - yawn
<Vince-0> I actually prefer Freeswitch from a dev point of view
<magespawn> i have just taken over a couple of running systems, one at the head office and another two at two of the hotels
<Vince-0> freepbx? I'd prefer that for pbxy things
<Kilos> need to move modem to other pc. wbb be good
<Kilos> Maaz  watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<magespawn> vanilla asterisk
<Vince-0> magespawn, ew, might be worth while looking at freepbx - it covers all pbx use cases I've seen.
<Vince-0> can go under the hood to get at vanilla asterisk
<magespawn> i was having a look at the various options, this is just what i inherited
<magespawn> besides  i figure that if i can learn asterisk on it own the other should be straight froward
<magespawn> i might have to set up some sort of test machine to see which works best here
<Vince-0> sure, I'm guessing there's a bunch of 3rd party apps that work with the existing systems - I think you mentioned bookings etc
<Vince-0> just get the FreePBX ISO , its the bizniz
<Vince-0> magespawn, disconnected?
<magespawn_> later all. got to go out on the road, thanks for the head up Vince-0 
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> im back
<inetpro> kbmonkey: just check that agenda before our meeting
<inetpro> I'm not sure those events are all valid
<inetpro> like that UDS, think it was in March and the next one can't be in May already
<inetpro> everyone else who still knows about any other events please let us know so we update the agenda already 
<inetpro> or any other topics 
<inetpro> wb Xethron
<inetpro> oh and please tell me if you know the syntax to create clickable links in the loco team portal
<inetpro> wish they would fall back to a wiki site for that
<Xethron> haha
<Xethron> Heya guys
<Xethron> Is ther a place you can buy Ubuntu Laptops in SA?
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Kilos> wassup Xethron  did you blow yours?
<Xethron> I can't spend all day every day debugging a problem that can't be found
<Xethron> I need a laptop that works with Linux
<Xethron> Thats been built for Linux and that I can take back if it doesn't work with Linux
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> read that
<Kilos> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-84/
<Kilos> there is a section on putting ubuntu onto a mac
<Xethron> lol
<Xethron> I don't have a mac :P
<Xethron> And if I did, I'd prob run OSX on it
<Xethron> :P
<Kilos> oh what probs are you having then
<Kilos> i get mixed up with who has what
<Kilos> there was lots in the lists about local pcs with linux preinstalled about a year ago but i dont remember what the outcome was
<Kilos> i think there was a place or 2 that would do it
<Kilos> start with what lappy you have and then give the probs
<theblazehen> Kilos: I'd rather start with no OS on the machine, than linux, really
<Kilos> yeah theblazehen  but where do you buy such a lappy
<theblazehen> Kilos: not sure, shouldnt be TOO hard to find though
<theblazehen> heh, DOS doesn't use much RAM.. 147 KB used of 16 GB :D
<Kilos> see if you can find one
<theblazehen> mecerpc.co.za
<Kilos> Xethron  check out mecerpc.co.za
<Xethron> tx
<Xethron> theblazehen: its just that my current laptop keeps crashing
<Xethron> so need something that supports Ubuntu
<nuvolari> o/ see you all later
<nuvolari> for the meeting
<Kilos> ok nuvolari  
<inetpro> didn't someone say that system76 would be available locally at some point?
<inetpro> https://www.system76.com/home/shippinginformation/
<Kilos> nice find inetpro  
<Kilos> ho do their prices compare
<Kilos> how also
<Kilos> hi sf55  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> oh my
<JabberwockyA19> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19  
<Kilos> only 2 hours to wait for the meeting to start
<JabberwockyA19> not studying tonight, wil be here the meeting :)
<Kilos> cool
<theblazehen> When is meeting starting? 
<theblazehen> Kilos: ^
 * JabberwockyA19 tries to compile cgminer in the meanwhile
<Kilos> 20.30
<theblazehen> Kilos: kk, ty
<Kilos> np
<theblazehen> JabberwockyA19: litecoin?
<theblazehen> JabberwockyA19: or other scrypt?
<theblazehen> On linux?
<theblazehen> JabberwockyA19: If you need help I have 9 GPU's all mining on linux, feel free to /msg me
<JabberwockyA19> theblazehen: thanks, I've recently joined the waffle pool. I can't use cgminer > 3.7.x and I need to download the dev dependencies. The problem I have is I've capped my internet twice this month already.
<theblazehen> JabberwockyA19: I'd recommend sgminer, allows more optimisation, and with zabbix OCL kernel
<theblazehen> Also look at ipominer.com and nicehash.com, as well as poolpicker.eu
<JabberwockyA19> still very new to mining in general, I managed to get ~750Mh/s in windows on my 280x
<theblazehen> JabberwockyA19: yeah, 760 here
<theblazehen> and KH/s *
<JabberwockyA19> heh yeah KH*
<theblazehen> JabberwockyA19: unless you forgot to use --scrypt?
<theblazehen> ok
<theblazehen> JabberwockyA19: How many cards?
<JabberwockyA19> thanks, i'll check those out for sure!
<JabberwockyA19> theblazehen: uhm 1, hehe
<Golynx> hi theblazehen, JabberwockyA19
<theblazehen> JabberwockyA19: heh, ok. 
<JabberwockyA19> my brother is running x2 270's getting 900-1000KH/s
<theblazehen> hey Golynx 
<theblazehen> JabberwockyA19: Can you get him to share his config? Thanks
<JabberwockyA19> sure, I think I've got it here somewhere...
<JabberwockyA19> theblazehen: not very organised, but here it is http://codeshare.io/b95DF
<JabberwockyA19> using '-' infront of variables that still needs more tuning
<theblazehen> JabberwockyA19: ty
<JabberwockyA19> np
<spekko_> AWE!!
<Kilos> hi spekko_  
<spekko_> Gelagtes
<spekko_> hello Kilos
<theblazehen> hi spekko_ 
 * JabberwockyA19 tricked spekko_ into joining!
<spekko_> nickserve se wat !?
<Kilos> hey you clever peeps wont a continuous ping stop  disconnections
<JabberwockyA19> Kilos: it helps for me
<Kilos> ya spekko_  meeting times everyone must attend or your pc will crash
<spekko_> or, alternatively we could continue to spam the channel
<spekko_> ROFL!
<Kilos> JabberwockyA19  will you help bush set it up there by him
<Golynx> hi Spekko
<Kilos> spekko_  we have contacts in the local mafia to sort spammers out
<kbmonkey> inetpro, roger that
<Kilos> bushtech  you here now
<Kilos> ??
<Spekko> hi Golynx
<bushtech> Hope so Having Vodacom problems again
<theblazehen> Kilos: we do?
<theblazehen> Yay!
<Kilos> bushtech  try a continuous ping
<Kilos> JabberwockyA19  tell him how
<Kilos> please
<bushtech> yes please
<Kilos> oh my there he goes
<bushtech> heh
<Kilos> kbmonkey  evening, help man
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<Spekko> Luik my Jabberwocky se cap is uit
<kbmonkey> net very slow. trying to log in to loco
<Kilos> kbmonkey  how you set a continuous ping
<Golynx> hi kbmonkey sir
<Spekko> continues ping on irc ?
<Kilos> Golynx  dvd will leave here in the coming week
<kbmonkey> hi Golynx , Kilos 
<Spekko> *continuous
<Golynx> Kilos ty :)
<Kilos> no a ping to try keep voda online
<kbmonkey> awesome
<JabberwockyA19> murphy, that wasn't funny!
<Kilos> JabberwockyA19  wb tell bushtech  quick how to set up a continous ping there
<JabberwockyA19> just as I answer Kilos about pinging to keep the connection open
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you mean keepalive?
<JabberwockyA19> I just use a normal 'ping www.google.com'
<Kilos> ya like that
<nuvolari> bah! :(
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  
<nuvolari> why won't my do-dist-upgrade show 14.04?
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed oom?
<Kilos> ya JabberwockyA19  but how do you make it comtinous
<Kilos> redelik dankie en self nuvolari  ?
<JabberwockyA19> if you're on ubuntu just like that
<kbmonkey> ping goes on forever by default
<nuvolari> oh hi apie :D
<Golynx> Kilos 'Star Wars: Episode VII' Cast Announced :) http://mashable.com/2014/04/29/star-wars-episode-vii-cast-announced/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link
<nuvolari> hello JabberwockyA19 
<kbmonkey> he he hi nuvo
<nuvolari> lo Golynx 
<Golynx> hi nuvolari
<JabberwockyA19> naand nuvolari
<Kilos> there you got bushtech  ping www.google.com in a terminal
 * nuvolari wonder of hy 'n sessie dota moet inwerk veer die meeting
<nuvolari> *voor
<JabberwockyA19> ability draft sommer teen bots 20min np
<theblazehen> nuvolari: Good game?
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<JabberwockyA19> hi magespawn
<theblazehen> Now to choose between starting DOTA or doing my school prject tomorrow...
<theblazehen> hi magespawn 
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn 
<JabberwockyA19> theblazehen: which subject?
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<theblazehen> JabberwockyA19: Physical Science
<theblazehen> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> nuvolari  we gonna pull you up in front of the committee
<theblazehen> Kilos: He do something bad? ;
<Squirm> woo
<theblazehen> )
<Squirm> finally home
<nuvolari> theblazehen: it's ok, I'm not a big gamer
<kbmonkey> yar send some of that bandwidth to us!
<nuvolari> that makes a little sense
<nuvolari> so I play it :P
<Kilos> ya he has been away from here for too long
<bushtech> Thanks JabberwockyA 19, Kilos
<Kilos> hope it works bushtech  
<nuvolari> hoekom oom Kilos ? :( ek is nie stout nie
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: "yar send some of that bandwidth to us!" Sure thing! How many gbps of DDOS you want? :)
<Kilos> jaja jy is, hoeveel tyd het jy hier spandeer in die laaste twee maande
<kbmonkey> hy spot maar net
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi there
<nuvolari> dota it will be
<nuvolari> around 30 minutes
<magespawn> DOTA ?
<theblazehen> magespawn: defense of the ancients IIRC
<magespawn> right
<kbmonkey> I play this game called PYTHON
<Squirm> yes
<kbmonkey> aka snake
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: the ultimate puzzle game?
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<theblazehen> I'm actually doing that right now
<kbmonkey> yes theblazehen he he
<magespawn> me thinks the answer should be the other one then
<kbmonkey> me too
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: At least vim looks good: http://imgur.com/pnsFI5q
<kbmonkey> theblazehen, you use bpython or ipython?
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: ipython
<kbmonkey> good stuff
<JabberwockyA19> skype! skype!
<kbmonkey> looks good theblazehen 
<magespawn> what is ipython now?
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: ty :)
<theblazehen> magespawn: better python interpreter
<Kilos> kbmonkey  tell me more about keepalive
<magespawn> theblazehen, better than?
<Kilos> the ping didnt help bush
<theblazehen> magespawn: the default python interpreter
<kbmonkey> magespawn, an interactive interpreter 
<theblazehen> ipython2 > python2
<kbmonkey> hmm I do not see any email regarding the DVD's from maia. does anyone know if she received the DVD's? I thought it was mentioned earlier
<Kilos> she will be here tonight
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I do not know of this ping fix. but irc clients have keepalive built-in mostly
<kbmonkey> excellent thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> thats if she doesnt forget
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> I adding to agenda
<magespawn> i thought there was something on the list regarding the discs
<kbmonkey> the lists say we still waiting...
<Kilos> they havent arrived yet as far as i know
<magespawn> i am sure maia will let us all know
<kbmonkey> indeed :)
<Kilos> yip she will
<Kilos> i go make coffee
<kbmonkey> listening to Kraftwerk's Computer World
<Kilos> oi bushtech  it didnt work
<Kilos> he is on quassel kbmonkey  is there some special setting for that thing
<bushtech> yeh, doesn't help w/ a stuffed tower
<Kilos> get twitter man
<Kilos> are you on kubuntu?
<kbmonkey> sorry I am not familiar with quassel
<kbmonkey> is that a client or a service?
<Kilos> inetpro  is there a stayalive keepalive setting in quassel
<bushtech> this quassel connection is on a windoze machine :(
<kbmonkey> and is this on dsl or 3g broadband bushtech ?
<Kilos> client
<JabberwockyA19> it's actually both
<bushtech> 3G
<Kilos> 3g via router
<kbmonkey> my 3g does the same when I use a local client :(
<JabberwockyA19> quassel operates on a core (bouncer) and has a frontend gui that connects to it
<kbmonkey> that is why I use a shell account to avoid disconnects
<kbmonkey> ah thanks JabberwockyA19 
<JabberwockyA19> I have never used the core as a standalone thought
<JabberwockyA19> *though
<kbmonkey> so then it is quassel's side
<Kilos> magespawn  knows about quassel
<Kilos> bushtech  try konversation
<magespawn> maybe setup a ping 
<magespawn> that might keep it going.
<Kilos> tell him how magespawn  
<bushtech> tried the ping
<Kilos> ping from cli didnt work
<bushtech> problem is the tower
<magespawn> but the cell company might just disconnect you based on amount of time online
<Kilos> try pinging vodacom.co.za
<Kilos> let it hassle them
<bushtech> don't normally have this problem
<inetpro> to test whether ping will keep you alive I would do the following: ping -i10 -s0 -c35 8.8.8.8
<inetpro> that would ping the google dns service every 10 seconds for 5 minutes
<inetpro> with a minimal amount of data
<inetpro> and if it works I would increase the increment until a maximum possible value
<inetpro> man ping
<inetpro> obviously if that doesn't work you're in trouble
<inetpro> try a hard reset of the router/modem
<bushtech> will give it a try. Thanks inetpro
<bushtech> wearing out the power plug on the router
<Kilos> bushtech  mail me all your details and ill tweet the vodacom111 guy for you tomorrow
<Kilos> tower numbers area etc
<bushtech> I have a query going with them currently
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> looks like the wifi here needs some work
<Kilos> where you went
<inetpro> actually mtr is much more intuitive and useful
<Kilos> ai! again
<inetpro> mtr -i10 -s0 8.8.8.8
<bushtech> If it doesn't come right I'll try your way
<Kilos> just dont leave them to do it their way rev them daily
<magespawn> inetpro have you ever got strange results with mtr?
<magespawn> wifi dropped me Kilos, now on tablet mifi
<inetpro> magespawn: oh yes mtr is not so trustworthy as it should be
<Kilos> oi
<inetpro> reporting more packet losses than a ping
<theblazehen> inetpro: mtr +1
<magespawn> ahh well, then at least it is not just me
<Kilos> dunno how you peeps get anything done with such bad connections
<inetpro> magespawn: could be you need to read the man page and set some extra options
<magespawn> that is always a possibility
<Kilos> eish you and man
 * magespawn only reads man pages when dealing with toasters they can be mean
<Kilos> inetpro  man doesnt explain as well as you do
<inetpro> I haven't researched the issue at all, if you can call it an issue
<JabberwockyA19> <Kilos> inetpro  man doesnt explain as well as you do -> inetpro what a man
<inetpro> ICMP traffic is low priority 
<kbmonkey> before the internet all we had was man :]
<Kilos> his only hope will be to fight voda
<superfly> ohi
<kbmonkey> ahoi
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<kbmonkey> ahoy*
<kbmonkey> just in time
<JabberwockyA19> ooooi superfly
 * superfly also uses Quassel
<kbmonkey> we shall start me thinks
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> excellent
 * superfly will try to keep up, got a few things on the go this evening
<nuvolari> aloha
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  welcome to ubuntu-za
<kbmonkey> Maaz, start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting for April 2014
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<Kilos> Maaz  I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<nuvolari> thank you thank you
 * nuvolari bows
<kbmonkey> Hello everybody, to the April 2014 edition of our monthly meetings!
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Alrighty
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Alrighty
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Alrighty
<Kilos> bushtech  tell the bot who you are
<JabberwockyA19> Maaz: I am Willem Dreyer
<Maaz> JabberwockyA19: Okay
<bushtech> Maaz: I am Dries Laubscher
<Maaz> bushtech: Righto
<Golynx> Maaz: I am Gerrit Pas
<Maaz> Golynx: Alrighty
<kbmonkey> Please tell Maaz your name "maaz I am <your name>"
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Yessir
<Kilos> Spekko  ^^
<kbmonkey> Anyone is welcome to join in later during the meeting too
<captine> maaz I am Bradley Putzier
<Maaz> captine: Alrighty
<inetpro> who is here for the first time?
<kbmonkey> newcomers get a free banana
<Kilos> bushtech  and spekko
<Kilos> haha
 * kbmonkey places a silver tray full of bananas on the table
<inetpro> newcomers just stick up your hand like this o/
<Vince-0> Maaz: I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Done
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> G'd eve
<kbmonkey> Ah yes, the agenda for tonights meeting can be seen at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/781/detail/
<nuvolari> o/
<inetpro> lol
<kbmonkey> \0
<nuvolari> ø
<nuvolari> ^ compact format
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> Right, so for those who are unfamiliar (or have amnesia), we just talk our way through a few points. 
<kbmonkey> Oh and welcome again!
<inetpro> this meeting should actually have happened last week... funny that nobody noticed
<Spekko> hmm
<kbmonkey> indeed inetpro! I see the minutes says it was planned for the 22nd
<Spekko> someone called ?
<kbmonkey> wonder what happened there
<captine> i join when the meeting reminder shows up.. ;)
 * Kilos goes to mail
<superfly> kbmonkey: holidays
<kbmonkey> ^ ah yes
<inetpro> captine: sorry, guess that was my fault for not registering it on g+ soon enough 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
<kbmonkey> So firstly I want to mention the success of the Randburg Ubuntu release party as posted on the mailing list
<inetpro> glad that Kilos reminded us about the meeting ahead of today
<inetpro> kbmonkey: you have pictures?
<Kilos> there is one in the email
<kbmonkey> About 16 people attended
<kbmonkey> I do not inetpro, but the email on the list had a pic attached
<inetpro> cool
<captine> inetpro, all good.  the reminder came and here I am. :)
<kbmonkey> I guess some may be posted on G+ but I cannot confirm that
<captine> so sorry I missed the party.  Was really keen.  Just didnt make it
<inetpro> maia will be happy if she can see something posted online
<inetpro> Kilos: where is maia?
<kbmonkey> Congrats to Marius for organizing that one
<Kilos> im waiting for a mail reply inetpro  
<superfly> oo, can I add something to the agenda?
<Kilos> you okes need to work out a ping reminder on cellphones
<inetpro> kbmonkey: sorry for the noise mr chairman
 * inetpro keeps quiet 
<Kilos> yes superfly  please do
<kbmonkey> no worries :)
<kbmonkey> Next up is just a thought to kep in mind Software Freedom Day on the 20th September
<kbmonkey> hmm, this shoudl be in Events topic..
<kbmonkey> and then we are waiting for the Ubuntu DVD's
<kbmonkey> We will catch up with maia later with this one
<inetpro> kbmonkey: let's stick it under events for next meeting and add info as it comes
<kbmonkey> Agreed!
<kbmonkey> moving on from previous minutes...
 * inetpro still hates the fact that those links are not clickable in the agenda
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Releases
<Maaz> Current Topic: Releases
<kbmonkey> so this is a new topic I like seeing
 * inetpro has seen a lot of very positive reviews of Trusty Thar
<Vince-0> speeking of software freedom day
<Vince-0> I have the recording of RMS at UKZN hosted:
<kbmonkey> I have been bad at new releases and would love somebody to mention something noteworthy
<Kilos> it works
<kbmonkey> Ah excellent Vince-0! do you have a link for us yet?
<Vince-0> http://162.248.11.102/stallman_ukzn_20140906_960x540theora_128vorbis.mkv
<Vince-0> its 387mb
<Vince-0> I could probably make it smaller res
<Vince-0> but it will play directly in chrome
<inetpro> eish!
<kbmonkey> ah I have some data, I will see if I can transcode it to ogg
<kbmonkey> Vince-0, I will mention this in an email to the list after the meeting, alright with you?
<inetpro> Vince-0: will it stay up on the link?
<Vince-0> its ogg vorbis
<Vince-0> from .mov
<Vince-0> sure, go ahead - that link will be up for some time
<inetpro> Vince-0: thanks
<kbmonkey> oh it is ogg too, fair enought. from mov nogal? heh :)
<captine> kbmonkey, I too have tons of data and a digitalocean droplet I could put it onto... if needed
<kbmonkey> thanks captine I will shout if needed!
<kbmonkey> so... releases. 
<superfly> I can host it too
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you are running 14.04 now, yes?
<captine> running 14.04 on my mbp.  VERY stable.
<Kilos> yessir
<superfly> got plenty of bandwidth on one of my servers
<nuvolari> sorry :-/ municipal accounts to sort out
<Kilos> very happy
<captine> 14.04 server on some VM's too... for messing wtih
<inetpro> Vince-0: you don't perhaps have a blog posting linking to that video?
<nuvolari> on the topic of 14.04, I can't seem to upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS :-/
<kbmonkey> great superfly - so many great offers
<nuvolari> unless I miss something
<Vince-0> negative, I havn't posted much about it -
<Kilos> apart from some seetings that need more work to set it is great
<inetpro> np
<Vince-0> still waiting on the uni to release the copyright but I have permission to share it
<inetpro> cool
<JabberwockyA19> I'm running 14.04 on my desktop with a new Radeon R9 gpu, open source and binary drivers working well, which is a first for me (coming from a nvidia prime background before)
<kbmonkey> sorry I got some lag there
<kbmonkey> okay logged into ubuntu-za.org fine but I get an error when creating content - 
<superfly> I'm runing 14.04 Kubuntu at work, all good
<superfly> kbmonkey: what error?
<kbmonkey> It is great to hear such good feedback for 14.04 - think I should download a copy
 * inetpro wants to upgrade some ubuntu server installations asap
<Vince-0> major features? I read about all the juju stuffs
<kbmonkey> superfly, http://pastebin.com/iBp6vSki
<inetpro> Vince-0: there's no big changes that I am aware of
<kbmonkey> anyway, wil look at posting the RMS talk on the blog
<captine> i am trying to learn a bit of juju and docker.  very confusing for an accountant....
<kbmonkey> well as I am aware they did not end up shipping Mir with 14.04 as intended
<kbmonkey> the X display replacement
<JabberwockyA19> I am glad they did not ship mir on the LTS
<superfly> kbmonkey: ah yes, I need to update a module. shouldn't stop you from posting anything though
<captine> correct.  can test it though.  esp when testing touch applications etc, as it is in the repos as only Mir sits on the touch device images... i think
<kbmonkey> no worries superfly, thanks
<kbmonkey> Utopic Unicorn? For real-real? Well I never...
<inetpro> kbmonkey: yep
<inetpro> that is no April fools joke
<superfly> c'mon, you can't tell me you're suprised... after all the ones we've been through
<superfly> hardy heron?
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> kbmonkey: see http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<kbmonkey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<kbmonkey> True, and it is not as crazy as the RHEL codenames
<Golynx> unicorns are for girls :p
<inetpro> unconstrained dreams :-)
<kbmonkey> exactly Golynx !
<Kilos> no man he says so is chocolate
<kbmonkey> well I have 2 GB to use so think I will grab a copy tonight and try it out...
<Vince-0> (Here's a blog post link for RMS rec: http://durbanlinux.org.za/?p=292)
<inetpro> Vince-0: well done! 
 * inetpro will see to it that this link is added to the next agenda as part of the SFD event
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed Mention posting about the RMS UKZN Talk
<Maaz> Agreed: Mention posting about the RMS UKZN Talk
<kbmonkey> thanks plenty Vince-0 !
<Vince-0> k
<kbmonkey> Shall we move to Events topic...
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<kbmonkey> Right, Ubuntu developer summit (UDS) is on 11-13 March
<kbmonkey> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<kbmonkey> it runs from 14h00 UTC - so that is 16h00 zulu time
<captine> March?
<superfly> not may?
<kbmonkey> uuh... yeah
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> the site says March... did this already happen?
<kbmonkey> or is the site wrong? whoops
<Kilos> message from maia
<Kilos> Urk internet super dodgy struggling to get on.
<inetpro> I know the last one was in March
<kbmonkey> Okay the ubuntu site says UDS was March, so I guess this agenda item is wrong.
<inetpro> next one can not be in May yet... so no detail of the next one yet... let's just move on
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic OBS HackFest 25 May
<Maaz> Current Topic: OBS HackFest 25 May
<kbmonkey> This is a Robot Derby, Code Hack and Hacker Fair
<inetpro> anyone else have more info?
<kbmonkey> We are requesting support for the obligatory Ubuntu demo and hand out of free software to the public who will be attending combined Open Street Initiative and 100 things in 1 Day event.
<kbmonkey> https://www.piratepad.ca/p/obshack 
<kbmonkey> and for those who have facebook, https://www.facebook.com/events/474257305987287/?fref=ts
<kbmonkey> that piratepad link has plenty of detail 
<inetpro> cool
<kbmonkey> This sounds pretty amazing
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed OBS HackFest and Robot Derby 25 May
<Maaz> Agreed: OBS HackFest and Robot Derby 25 May
<kbmonkey> adding items for the minutes...
<kbmonkey> anyone think of going? 
<kbmonkey> I am too far away at the moment...
<inetpro> VENUE: Gandalfs, Observatory for that Metal Flava
<inetpro> where is that?
<JabberwockyA19> Observatory
<magespawn> lol
<superfly> Cape Town
<JabberwockyA19> south of Cape town
<kbmonkey> Indeed
<JabberwockyA19> kbmonkey: I'm thinking of going
<kbmonkey> I certainly would if I was in Cape Town!
<inetpro> ah
<kbmonkey> Ah new item: release parties
<kbmonkey> some of us still have to have one
<Kilos> better to plan that when you have the dvds
<Kilos> or lotsa data
<kbmonkey> well if one person has the iso we can make copies
<kbmonkey> I'
<kbmonkey> I am to blame for kzn not having organized one
<Vince-0> ha me2
<kbmonkey> weekends have been taken up by family events, May is our party month I think
<Vince-0> not much movement on the list
<kbmonkey> so I will try get something going. I know William tried to organize
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed KZN 14.04 Release party organization
<Maaz> Agreed: KZN 14.04 Release party organization
<kbmonkey> any other regions thinking about it?
<inetpro> someone else also mentioned freedom toaster the other day
<inetpro> reminds me of those days when we had lots of them around
<inetpro> perhaps we should try to get more involved again
<kbmonkey> (a couple of minutes left on the meeting clock)
<Golynx> is there something like BUE (Black Ubuntu Empowerment) in SA ?
<kbmonkey> you know inetpro maybe a usb toaster?
<superfly> kbmonkey: what about my item?
<kbmonkey> there are more usb's around than blank cd's
<kbmonkey> we still getting to that superfly 
<superfly> mkay
<superfly> meeting is progressing slowly tonight...
<kbmonkey> sorry, was just waiting for other release party interests
<kbmonkey> I guess there is none
<Golynx> usb's are expensive
 * inetpro also has a terrible lag
<kbmonkey> we got a larger agenda than usual superfly 
<Kilos> Golynx  but you can use them over and over
<kbmonkey> Golynx, I am not sure about BUE. Whether it applies to FOSS systems is a good question, because equality is already ensured by default
<Golynx> Kilos right, but for single OS distribution wh will cough up that kinda cash
<Golynx> who*
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Minetest
<Maaz> Current Topic: Minetest
<Kilos> the toaster just puts the os on the stick
<superfly> yay!
<Golynx> kbmonkey yeah thats true
<Kilos> each person brings their own
 * superfly grabs the limelight :-P
<superfly> anyone else here play Minetest or Minecraft?
<kbmonkey> Golynx, it will be a temporary thing then they can reclaim their usb, good point though
<kbmonkey> superfly, No but I may be curious. Does it require a low latency connection ?
 * JabberwockyA19 googles minetest
<superfly> I'm not sure. the rendering is all done client side
<superfly> minetest runs as singleplayer locally
<superfly> but I'm running a server
<kbmonkey> I mean it is more an exploratory type game, and not one where quick reactions win?
<superfly> if anyone is interested in playing on my server, just ping me and I'll send you the address
<superfly> kbmonkey: it's like lego
<kbmonkey> Awesome
<kbmonkey> okay then I think I would like to try :)
<superfly> it's in the repos
<superfly> apt-get install minetest
<superfly> http://wiki.minetest.net/How_to_build_your_first_house
<superfly> that's the basics of ir
<superfly> *it
<superfly> the wiki has more information
<kbmonkey> I have family visiting from overseas tomorrow for a week, so may only be able to game after that
<superfly> or you can just ask me
 * kbmonkey bookmarks link
 * superfly is done now
<Golynx_> ai
<kbmonkey> Maaz, idea Minetest server run by superfly
<Maaz> Idea recorded: Minetest server run by superfly
<kbmonkey> recorded if anyone needs to know who to contact 
<kbmonkey> I want to build a giant Tux :)
<kbmonkey> Right, I believe that is our agenda done!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Questions
<Maaz> Current Topic: Questions
<Kilos> bushtech  something is working
<kbmonkey> any questions?
<magespawn> superfly my son plays at home
<JabberwockyA19> has anyone played starbound?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Elect chair for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chair for next meeting
<kbmonkey> before we get game crazy...
 * Kilos votes for kbmonkey
 * kbmonkey waves a banana in the air 
<inetpro> +1 for kbmonkey
<magespawn> kbmonkey +1
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey  nice job tonight
<Golynx> kbmonkey 1+
<JabberwockyA19> kbmonkey +1
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed kbmonkey to chair next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: kbmonkey to chair next meeting
<kbmonkey> excellent. oh wehn is the next meeting.. hmmm
<kbmonkey> 26th May
<inetpro> nuvolari: why so quiet?
<kbmonkey> err, 27th - Tuesdays. almost forgot
<inetpro> kbmonkey: yep, 27th
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed Next meeting on the 27th May 2014
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting on the 27th May 2014
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Closing
<Maaz> Current Topic: Closing
<inetpro> thanks kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> Right that is it folks! I guess we got tired near the second half
<Vince-0> whoot
<kbmonkey> I award a banana sticker to everyone who was here tonight!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> just now we call you kbnana
<kbmonkey> Maaz, end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-04-29-18-31-50.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-04-29-18-31-50.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-04-29-18-31-50.html
<kbmonkey> Ah now I will create the next meeting detail and try make a summary for the list
<magespawn> superfly minetest details? ping
<Vince-0> im afk! cya kbmonkey, #ubuntu-za members
<kbmonkey> ciao Vince-0 thanks for coming!
<inetpro> kbmonkey: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/783/detail/
<kbmonkey> Excellent pro
<inetpro> we just need to populate the info again
<Kilos> ditto superfly  ill ry too pleas
<Kilos> e
<inetpro> would be nice if we could just copy and paste 
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> Ill pop some items in
<kbmonkey> this loco site is slow
<inetpro> terrible
<inetpro> and my connection is not at it's best this evening
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I put my modem on the window sill it gets 3g, it runs out of battery like now, I take it down to charge and drops to 0.5g
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> move the charger closer
<inetpro> rather take the power up
<Kilos> what modems use external chargers
<inetpro> Kilos: my router does
<Kilos> oh them things ya
<kbmonkey> this agenda editor is not so nice 
<kbmonkey> I wish it was markdown
<inetpro> kbmonkey: exactly
<inetpro> need lot's of patience
 * Kilos needs to sleep
<magespawn> i am off to bed, long day catching up with me, good night all
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Golynx> night Kilos
<Golynx> night magespawn
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Tue, 27 May 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1rL9Y59 || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<inetpro> kbmonkey: have you given up for now?
<kbmonkey> inetpro, no I just lost connectivity for a while
 * inetpro filling in from the back
<kbmonkey> was writing up a meeting summary meanwhile
<inetpro> ok I'll add and you can modify as needed... hope we don't cause a clash
<kbmonkey> more is better, right ;)
<kbmonkey> I already added things in the wrong place but it is a pain to fix
<inetpro> no worries, we have enough time to fix before the next meeting
<kbmonkey> superfly, would you like me to mention on the list of your Minetest server?
<kbmonkey> writing up a meeting summary of agreed items and ideas
<superfly> nothing more than I have a server, and to contact me if you'd like to join.
<kbmonkey> great.
<superfly> kbmonkey: it's very open at the moment, I have resisted closing it, so I'm a bit wary of a ton of people I don't know joining
<inetpro> kbmonkey: yikes! How do I delete?
<kbmonkey> can you make it unlisted/invite only?
<inetpro> and how did you get a bigger font there?
<kbmonkey> hahaha, duplicates!
<superfly> kbmonkey: I can put a password on it
<kbmonkey> inetpro, I prefixed a line with # like one dos in markdown
<kbmonkey> did not realize it would do that
<inetpro> interesting
<kbmonkey> cool superfly, no point putting a password in the email so Ill let you hand it out on contact
<inetpro> maybe we just need to learn the syntax... anyway I'm stepping off now... need some sleep
<kbmonkey> ...if you put a password that is
<kbmonkey> sleep sounds so nice
<superfly> kbmonkey: I'll see how it goes. if I suddenly have a surge of players, I might password-protect it
<inetpro> kbmonkey: maybe we should just do like California http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-california/782/detail/
<kbmonkey> you're kidding me. That is a much better idea!
<inetpro> or like the Arizona LoCo Team http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-arizona/762/detail/
<kbmonkey> will make editing and ordering much easier
<kbmonkey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam
<inetpro> just an idea
<inetpro> I know maia will kill me for saying that, again
<kbmonkey> but we have meetings on the wiki from previous years, so why not
<inetpro> I get it that some people get intimidated by markup language
<kbmonkey> It's just really tricky to use that agenda interface. You dont need markup, just a list will do.
<inetpro> that was before the loco portal 
 * inetpro agress
<inetpro> agrees as well
<inetpro> anyway, something to think about
<inetpro> good night
<kbmonkey> nite inetpro 
<kbmonkey> chat again!
<kbmonkey> eish, ubuntu wiki does not want to load the login page. strange.
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-30
<Kilos> morning jabberwocky93  Spekko  and others
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Spekko> morning Kilos and others
<Kilos> have you fixed it yet
<Spekko> Maaz should have a greet all method
<Spekko> hmm me ?
<jabberwocky93> more Kilos :-)
<Kilos> no Xethron  
<Spekko> aaah
<Kilos> his lappy keeps crashing
<Spekko> Which laptop does he have ?
<Xethron> haha
<Xethron> Acer
<jabberwocky93> must be a telkom laptop :P
<Xethron> hahaha
<Spekko> rofl!
<Kilos> hi Xethron  ideas man
<Xethron> Nope, thats why I want a new one
<Spekko> Did it start crashing after 14.04 >
<Spekko> ?
<Kilos> did you see the link for ubuntu pcs
<Xethron> I was looking at system76, but its R2,000.00 for shipping
<Kilos> they expensive but all ubuntu
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> ok lets try sort yours
<Kilos> first how old is the drive
<Xethron> Spekko: Nope, since I put Linux on it
<Xethron> Kilos: If it was the drive, I would get an error and not a complete crash
<Xethron> I assume it could be the RAM
<Xethron> But then I assume it should be total RAM failure
<jabberwocky93> Xethron: anything useful in the syslogs?
<Kilos> yes ram too but easy to check the drive
<Xethron> jabberwocky93: nope, nothing
<Kilos> i kept crashing here and it was the drive
<Spekko> Xethron: How old is the machine ?
<Kilos> lemme find a command
<Xethron> Kilos: yes, but mine doesn't crash, it freezes solid. Screen still looks fine, but it freezes
<Xethron> Nothing moves, not even sysRq Reboot works
<jabberwocky93> use the live iso and run the mem test on it for a few hours
<Kilos> ya thats what mine did too
<Xethron> Kilos: and it was the drive? You sure?
<Kilos> had to boot again
<Xethron> I thought a drive would spout errors as the system runs in memory........
<Kilos> yes i now run windows on the first 30g and ubuntu on the rest and no probs
<jabberwocky93> Xethron: ah so you know about Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring :P
<Kilos> got some bad blocks in the first 30g
<Xethron> jabberwocky93: hahaha, I didn't know the rhyme, but thats pretty cool :P
<Kilos> but there are commands to sort and not use bad blocks
<Xethron> As a PHP dev, I'll just change it to ElePHPants :P
<Kilos> sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda1 > bad-blocks-result
<Private_User> morning all
<Xethron> Kilos: but I'll have to run that with a live CD right?
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Kilos> no i ran it on the pc
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> there are extra commands that tell it not to use bad blocks found
<Private_User> hi jabberwocky93, Spekko, Xethron, 
<jabberwocky93> hehe @ elephpants
<jabberwocky93> morning Private_User
<Private_User> just read above, you guys sure its not an issue in the BIOS?
<Private_User> when I check my CMOS settings there is an option there about the OS on the drive
<Spekko> Morning Private_User
 * Spekko salutes Private_User
<Private_User> at ease soldier
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21z8J8GUh
<Private_User> :D
<jabberwocky93> yeah if SysRq doesn't help it must be something related to cpu/ram/mobo
<jabberwocky93> I had an old server also crashing now and then, after many many hours of trial and error replacing some of the caps on the motherboard solved the problem
<Kilos> how do you find which caps are the problem ones
<Kilos> oh my peer got him
<jabberwocky93> Kilos: that was the good work of Active Systems, a small PC shop in stellenbosch
<superfly> aloha
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<Kilos> ah 
<jabberwocky93> I can do some tricks with a solder, just about anything except actual soldering
<Kilos> i dont remember where i found it , just know i use it on all my old drives
<Kilos> just know that linux is much more sensitive to dicey drives than windows is
<Kilos> lol jabberwocky93  what you mean by tricks with a solder?
<Kilos> i asked how you identify the bad caps
<Kilos> ai! 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> how's it going
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> ok ta and you
<charl_> i'm good
<jabberwocky93> Kilos: "tricks" like using it to burn a hole in my bike's number plate or lighting crackers ^_^
<Kilos> hahaha
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Vince-0> Haai
<Kilos> hi Golynx  
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<charl_> oh new version of firefox today
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi charl_
<charl_> hi jabberwocky93 
<Golynx> ff29 looks like chrome
<Golynx> maybe they want to make it easier for chrome people to join them lol
<jabberwocky93> hi charl_
<Golynx> hi jabberwocky93
<charl_> yeah
<jabberwocky93> hi Golynx
<Kilos> Maaz  tell inetpro Fix it man
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<Private_User> hey anybody heard of a company called gTeam previously? 
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi charl_ 
<ThatGraemeGuy> You have to download a total of 803 M. This download will take about 11 hours with your connection.
<ThatGraemeGuy> aawww :-(
<charl_> whow ! you on 3g?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no adsl
<ThatGraemeGuy> compare to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/17/%23ubuntu-za.txt
<ThatGraemeGuy> [12:02] <ThatGraemeGuy> You have to download a total of 1 290 M. This download will take about 23 minutes with your connection.
<ThatGraemeGuy> hence "aawww :-("
<Kilos> eina that sucks
<charl_> will probably take half a minute here
<charl_> i see ipv6 privacy extensions work again on 14.04
<charl_> for some reason it was broken on 13.10
<charl_> it works perfectly under debian 7 too
<charl_> the problem with debian7 is that it accumulates more and more ipv6 addresses until you have like 10 of them
<charl_> it seems ubuntu is better at managing it now
<nuvolari> o/ lew
<Vince-0> 0//
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  
<theblazehen> hi nuvolari Vince-0 Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<Vince-0> surp
 * superfly wonders where inetpro is
<kbmonkey> hello
<superfly> aloha kbmonkey
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey  
<Kilos> looks like their whole system is down there
<Kilos> all 3 are missing
<superfly> I would venture that DNS seems to be the problem
<kbmonkey> hi superfly & Kilos 
<kbmonkey> logged into your minetest server superfly 
<superfly> kbmonkey: cool, I'm at work right now...
<superfly> maybe I can log in on my phone
<Kilos> good man kbmonkey  im still stuck after cutting some trees
<superfly> kbmonkey: there's an android client called BuildCraft
<kbmonkey> there is no way my phone will run that - thanks tho ;P
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I built a house and garden on top of the hill, heh. 
<superfly> wee, just logged in on my phone
<kbmonkey> this mine thing is new to me
<superfly> found your house
<superfly> but BuildCraft is a little difficult to use
<Kilos> haha im still stuck trying to get logs to the plank stage
<Kilos> following the tutorial, ill first practise here before i go further
<Squirm-> superfly: Buildcraft?
<Squirm-> well, I see it's like MineCraft. do you have a Buildcraft server?
<Kilos> i cut some trees too much and ended with whole in the ground hee hee
<superfly> Squirm-: minetest client for Android
<superfly> Squirm-: yes, I do
<kbmonkey> careful Kilos ! you don't want to fall down the hole...
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> if only I had a tablet...
<kbmonkey> I fell down a hole sombody had dug and got hurt
<Kilos> in the game?
<kbmonkey> yes in game xD
<Kilos> its the fly, he knew you were coming
<superfly> there are lots of caves
<superfly> be careful
<Kilos> once you have some wood in the crafting grid they tell you to cut some more. how do you turn off the grid again
<Kilos> you know that thing you open with i
<ThatGraemeGuy> are we getting into minecraft now?
<ThatGraemeGuy> someone clue up an old man :)
<kbmonkey> Kilos, press i again?
<kbmonkey> or escape?
<kbmonkey> I am leaving, going to try beat the trafic today...
<Kilos> then the window gos black and i see nothing
<Kilos> go safe
<kbmonkey> that sounds wrong
<kbmonkey> you not stuck in the dark cave Kilos ?
<Kilos> i was out on the grass when i did i
<Kilos> anyway go home now man
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: minetest - open source minecraft clone
<Kilos> haha i have some planks and an apple and astick
<Kilos> and 24 dirt
<ThatGraemeGuy> so people can play on the same map?
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry, i don't really know minecraft
<Kilos> i need to set it brighter somehow
<Squirm-> someone let me know when it's light again :/
<Squirm-> ThatGraemeGuy: yes
<Squirm-> ThatGraemeGuy: it's like... a world
<Squirm-> with different Biomes
<Squirm-> and you can build things
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> always looked kinda interesting just never bothered
<Kilos> oi tried to fill the whole with dirt and it just got deeper
<Kilos> whew
<superfly> Squirm-: i think it's about 20 minutes
<superfly> I can change that to longer
<theblazehen> Kilos: Can you click away from the grid?
<Kilos> to do what
<theblazehen> Close crafting table in minecraft
<Kilos> when the grid shows i cant click anywhere else
<Kilos> is minetest and minecraft the same thing
<Golynx> hi theblazehen , bushtech
<theblazehen> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hmm, minecraft :-/
<Kilos> haha i have a pile of cobblestones as well but dunno whewre they came from
<Kilos> maybe outa the dirt i dug up
<Golynx> i used to be excelent in rts games, maybe next year i will take over the world 
<theblazehen> Golynx: hmm, tasty minecraft ..
<Golynx> until then i'm stuck at dominating these type of strategy games :p http://www.freedownloadflashgames.com/skill/Gravitee_Wars_3362.html
<Golynx> theblazehen: minecraft sounds good , i wana play
<Golynx> someday :)
<theblazehen> Golynx: it is :)
<Kilos> ive dug myself too deep in now, purged game and will try again tomorrow
<theblazehen> Kilos: as in `rm -rf` purged ?
<Kilos> aptitude purge
<Kilos> i wanna try it on unity tomorrow. its too dark here and i can find the brightness setting
<Kilos> wb inetpro  plustwo  Mzolisto  
<Kilos> what did you guys break
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> theblazehen: we're playing minetest - an open source minecraft clone
<theblazehen> superfly: ah, kk
<theblazehen> On a server?
<superfly> yep, I'm running a server
<theblazehen> superfly: cool. Url?
<superfly> theblazehen: pm'ed you
<theblazehen> superfly: ty. will go on later
<theblazehen> Download almost done
<theblazehen> charl_: you got IPv6? Nice!
<superfly> theblazehen: he's in the netherlands, I think, so it's kinda expected
<theblazehen> superfly: true. I'm on the server BTW
<theblazehen> hi spinza 
<theblazehen> 9 minutes left of my Office download :(
<superfly> theblazehen: cool
<theblazehen> It means I'm gonna have to do work :/
<charl_> theblazehen: i've been irc'ing over ipv6 for at least 5 years yes
 * theblazehen is jealous
<charl_> don't be, if you don't have native ipv6 yet go grab a tunnel :P
<charl_> there's teredo/miredo, aiccu/sixxs, 6in4/he, 6to4, etc etc
<theblazehen> charl_: good idea
<charl_> my cable provider is running behind the times and also does not have native ipv6 yet on the network
<charl_> they promise every year that they will roll it out and then it becomes the next year
<charl_> at work we have had dual stack for a long time though
<charl_> they are even running it it on the wlan now
<Kilos> looks like inetpro has serious probs
<theblazehen> Kilos: hmm?
<superfly> anyone still using firefox? any thoughts on the new interface?
<charl_> superfly: *still* using? what are you using then? chromium?
<charl_> i think it's quite nice personally
<superfly> charl_: nope, but a lot of folks have moved to chromium/chrome
<superfly> I still prefer firefox
<charl_> lol
<charl_> me too :P
<theblazehen> I'm using FF with a custom userChrome.css and tree style tabs.. I'm not ready to -Syu yet :(
<theblazehen> Fuck it, I'll stick with 28
<hibana> ai!
<Kilos> hi hibana  wb
<Kilos> what broke
<hibana> Kilos: at what time did we loose inetpro?
<hibana> again
<Kilos> early
<hibana> nee man, serious!?
<Kilos> 08.48
<Kilos> is that serious enough
<hibana> Kilos: no this evening
<Kilos> been back for a bit
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> 19.42
 * hibana gets home thinking everything is hunkydory again only to test and see we're down again
<hibana> what a day?
<hibana> this is not fun
<Kilos> whats happening there
<hibana> the whole DC lost power
<Kilos> hackers cracking you or crackers hacking you
<Kilos> power as in electricity
<hibana> yebo yes, UPS power issues nogal, as far as I understand
<Kilos> sjoe
<hibana> servers need power to run
<Kilos> strange to get power cuts in town
<hibana> not city power
<Kilos> probs in the building?
<theblazehen> I keep getting power cuts :( It kills my uptime :/
<theblazehen> 20:22:35 up 12:54,  3 users,  load average: 5.09, 4.79, 4.98
<Kilos> power becoming a serious issue in za
<hibana> I see even MyBroadband tearing us apart with "Gov.za tango down"
<hibana> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/internet/101496-gov-za-tango-down.html
<hibana> this is not fun man
<hibana> not sure exactly what the problem is but I sure hope they are putting a proper solution to prevent this from happening again
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> do the server boot auto maticcaly when power returns?
<Kilos> srevers
<Kilos> servers
<charl_> the article doesn't look so bad to me
<hibana> some systems are robust and can handle power failures but others can be very fragile
<charl_> would hardly classify as "tearing" you apart imho
 * hibana feels better now
<hibana> charl_: thanks
<charl_> :)
<charl_> i know, from the inside it feels much harder :)
 * hibana feeling 10 years older after today
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen> http://neo900.org/ Can't wait for the release of this!
<hibana> theblazehen: wow, that sounds awesome
<theblazehen> As soon as I can get them to accept bitcoin, and I've made enough to pay for one, I'm buying one
<hibana> hope it can compete with the likes of the Note 3
<theblazehen> nope, it wont
<hibana> ai!
<theblazehen> But it IS a kinda small job
<theblazehen> http://neo900.org/specs
 * hibana would love to see something where the height of the screen is as wide as an A4 page
<hibana> and a physical keyboard would always be a bonus
<Kilos> and as you get older it must get bigger
<theblazehen> Kilos: As long as you can see the pixels. I feel the pixels on the ipad etc. are wasted as you cant use them all, becuase if you make fonts that small you can't really read it
<Kilos> haha i battle to read lots of stuff here
<theblazehen> http://i.imgur.com/ocEstXc.png for reference: My display
<Kilos> need to ctrl+ a few times
<theblazehen> I like small fonts, and I cannot lie..
<Kilos> i canr read any of that
<Kilos> cant
<theblazehen> zoom in, lol
<charl_> theblazehen: which wm is that?
<theblazehen> charl_: awesomewm
<theblazehen> Wanna switch to i3 soon
<theblazehen> maybe when I move to my netbook
<theblazehen> And use this machine as a VM host
<Kilos> how you zoom in
<theblazehen> kilos: ctrl + mouse wheel up
<charl_> i've been using i3 for almost a year now
<charl_> very happy with it
<Kilos> mouse whell dont work
<charl_> i see you're using python, nice
<theblazehen> charl_: great to hear. Using dmenu for menu, etc?
<theblazehen> yeah, python is good
<theblazehen> Kilos: try ctrl and + ?
<charl_> standard i3 menu yes
<charl_> whatever it is called :)
<Kilos> if i ctrl+ 3 times i can read
<theblazehen> charl_: I just don't like the title bars. But I'm sure I can remove them
<theblazehen> Not sure if I shouldn't just get w3m, and do it all in tmux though
<charl_> which editor are you using?
<theblazehen> I really like tmux
<theblazehen> vim! of course
<charl_> ah i see
<charl_> i was about to say it doesn't look like vim
<charl_> but i guess you have a lot of options set
<theblazehen> yeah, mainly powerline
<charl_> ah here is a good question
<charl_> terminal emulator - which one
<theblazehen> charl_: xterm
<theblazehen> I like it as it's small, and it doesn't have a scrollbar like urxvt
<hibana> how much power can one get out of a rack mountable UPS device?
<charl_> interesting
<charl_> sorry i promise, last question
<charl_> which font is that ?
<theblazehen> nah, It keeps me away from working :)
<theblazehen> gimme a sec
<theblazehen> Source Code Pro patched for powerline
<Kilos> i go sllep now
<theblazehen> cya Kilos 
<Kilos> good luck hibana  
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<hibana> thanks Kilos, good night
<hibana> hmm
<theblazehen> charl_: Also using monokai for the colours
<charl_> ah
<charl_> thanks i'll check those out
<theblazehen> kk
<charl_> very interesting :)
<theblazehen> and if you haven't already, check out tmux too. ty :)
<theblazehen> I'll share any dotfiles if you want, should be easy to figure out though
<charl_> i'm using byobu which uses tmux in the background
<charl_> but yes tmux is awesome
<charl_> but i was particularly interested in the font
<theblazehen> charl_: Have you had a look at Termsyn? Also a good font
<theblazehen> Which font do you currently use?
<charl_> i'm using the standard courier 10 pitch which ships with ubuntu
<theblazehen> Also how is byobu better than tmux? Looking at screenshots it kinda looks worse..
<charl_> not a bad font per se but it could be better
<theblazehen> ah, kk
<charl_> byobu is just a layer around tmux, it's stupidly simple to configure tmux
<charl_> and the default settings are quite good
<theblazehen> have you tried tmux alone? Also sane defaults, quite.. ok
<charl_> yes i used to use it straight before switching to byobu
<charl_> before that i used screen for many many years
<theblazehen> ok, guess I'll try it out then
<charl_> ooh source code pro looks nice
<charl_> just switched to it now
<charl_> theblazehen: if you're happy with your current tmux configuration, i wouldn't spend too much time on it
<theblazehen> great :)
<theblazehen> Hmm.. Need to find thin client software that support multi monitors
<theblazehen> charl_: yeah
<charl_> i'm quite a big screen multiplexing user, even though i use a tiling wm i don't actually tile much
<theblazehen> heh, same here
<charl_> i'm one of those people, i like to have one thing on my screen at a time
<charl_> so what i do is i mostly use i3 in tabs mode
<theblazehen> tabs mode? 
<charl_> and inside a terminal emulator i rapidly switch windows or whatever they are called again inside a terminal multiplexer
<charl_> yeah meta+w
<charl_> or whatever it was called again :)
<charl_> i don't know what all these things are called i just use them :P lol
<theblazehen> What I do is have a few browsers open each on a workspace, and then a few terminal multiplexers open on the other workspaces
<charl_> yeah i love workspaces
<theblazehen> currently have 3 tmux "windows", with "tabs" inside them
<theblazehen> Dunno how to explain better
<charl_> yeah lol
<charl_> nice
<charl_> it becomes crazy
<theblazehen> tmux ls | wc -l
<theblazehen> 3
<theblazehen> Not too bad I suppose, but this is just my local machine..
<charl_> ah byobu "wants" to run once
<charl_> it makes it easy on the one side but limits you on the other
<theblazehen> heh, ok
<charl_> but i always only have one "instance" of it running it any case, so i don't care
<charl_> so it actually makes it easier for me
<theblazehen> Sometimes I even run X in different TTY's
<theblazehen> yeah
<charl_> lol
<charl_> never attempted that
<theblazehen> Quite useful
<theblazehen> Especially when trying a new WM
<theblazehen> Or multi-users
<theblazehen> I'll miss it :(
<theblazehen> Powerpoint title slide complete: Guess thats enough work for today!
<charl_> have a good evening all
<theblazehen> I just tried to make a 4 space tab in powerpoint.. Turns out bullets don't work that way
 * inetpro breathing again
<theblazehen> wb inetpro 
<theblazehen> troubles?
<inetpro> power back up in the DC
<theblazehen> great
<inetpro> not sure what the sparky did but I hope he has fixed the issues properly for once and for all
<theblazehen> http://i.imgur.com/bAL9uAf.png Opinions please?
<ThatGraemeGuy> is that a presentation slide?
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: yep
<ThatGraemeGuy> i won't pretend to be a master of giving presentations but it seems a bit verbose
<ThatGraemeGuy> slides are typically much more terse with the detail coming out in the talk
<theblazehen> Yeah, good point
 * inetpro agrees with that point
<inetpro> hate it when people want me to read an essay on the big screen, rather hand out the details in print form if you want me to read that
<inetpro> in which case there's no need to waste everyone's time with a presentation
<inetpro> very few things are as boring as a presenter who reads his presentation on the screen
<theblazehen> inetpro: true, thanks
<inetpro> no stress
<theblazehen> Maybe I should actually just skip that section. If people wanna understand, then they should google it themselves
<inetpro> theblazehen: that is just my opinion, I'm the worst public speaker out there
<theblazehen> inetpro: nah, I have a time limit of 3 - 5 minutes
<theblazehen> Very short
<inetpro> the shorter it becomes the more difficult it is to do it right
<theblazehen> inetpro: yeah :(
<theblazehen> I have too much information to get accross
 * inetpro going to recharge the batteries
<inetpro> good night
<theblazehen> cya inetpro 
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-01
<Kilos> morning jabberwocky93 Spekko inetpro and others
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<jabberwocky93> more Kilos
<Spekko> morning Kilos
<Kilos> is julle by die werk?
<jabberwocky93> jjp
<Kilos> hmm...
<jabberwocky93> ons werk vandag, dan kry ons more af
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> hi bushtech_, jabberwocky93, Spekko, Wraz, ThatGraemeGuy and everybody else :D
<bushtech_> Hi Private_User
<Kilos> hi bushtech_ still struggling there i see
<Kilos> poor show on vodas part hey
<bushtech_> Yeah lol
<Kilos> but they arent shy to take your money
<Kilos> thats one of the reasons i went to 8ta
<Kilos> ive complained twice to them and both times they sent a tech out to sort the prob
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos and bushtech_ and Private_User  and ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Private_User> hello kbmonkey
<Kilos> graeme isnt here
<Kilos> was just a part join from his work
<Private_User> so how is everybody doing on this public holiday?
<Kilos> some are working
<Private_User> lots of public holidays in April together with today some people took just 7 days leave and got 2 weeks
<Kilos> lekker
<Private_User> I guess the next one will be in June
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Spekko> morning Private_USer
<jabberwocky93> hi Private_User
<jabberwocky93> we still have voting day
<Private_User> but we all would be voting on that day and no telling what the queues would be like
<theblazehen> Today is voting day?
<Private_User> that's next week dude, the 7th
<Private_User> hi theblazehen
<theblazehen> hi Private_User 
<theblazehen> ah
<theblazehen> Whats today then?
<Private_User> workers day, I think
<theblazehen> ah
<Private_User> aka "National Braai Day"
<Private_User> lol
<theblazehen> yeah!
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Private_User: Alrighty
<Private_User> hi charl_
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_, Kilos and Private_User!
<kbmonkey> Im out for the day with some family
<Kilos> Maaz, ta
<Maaz> Dis 'n groot plesier
<kbmonkey> enjoy the irc everybody!
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, waar is myne?!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> enjoy
<Private_User> cool thanks enjoy kbmonkey
<Private_User> thank you Maaz
<Private_User> looks like my connectivity is gone slow
<Kilos> net inna bad way everywhere
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Private_User> hello Golynx
<Golynx> hey Private_User
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi Private_User 
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi charl_
<Private_User> hi deegee__
<drussell> Private_User: hey :o)
<Private_User> so is everybody here working today or are they just online passing their time and enjoying a day of break?
<Kilos> hi drussell hows things in the uk?
<drussell> Kilos: good thanks, how about you?
<Kilos> winter is here so not lekker
<Kilos> 14.04 turned out good hey
<Golynx> Private_User i'm just trying to unlock all the gold levels of this game :) http://www.freedownloadflashgames.com/skill/Gravitee_Wars_3362.html
<Golynx> hi drussell
<drussell> Kilos: yeah, we're really pleased with it :o) another great release, a few little hitches along the way, but it's shaped up really nicely
<drussell> Golynx: hiya
<drussell> Kilos: hope you enjoy it too :oD
<Kilos> i got it 3 weeks before release then kubuntu after the release and both are good ty
<Kilos> um 2 weeks before not 3
<drussell> Kilos: excellent
<Private_User> Golynx: that games seems a bit addictive, I am stopping it now
 * Squirm- looks around
<Private_User> sup Squirm-
<Golynx> haha yeah Private_User , its like Angry Birds but more fun imo :D
 * jabberwocky93 loves kongregate
<inetpro> Maaz: waar? 
<Maaz> inetpro: waar is myne?!
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> good morning Kilos 
<Kilos> lyk my julle krag is weer reg inetpro 
<Kilos> good morning sir knight
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> ja alles loop weer dankie 
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> it becomes a problem when your servers dont serve
<inetpro> good to have drama like this from time to time but loosing power like that is not fun 
<inetpro> too much that can go wrong 
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> without power nothing works for long
<Kilos> eskom actually controls the country
<inetpro> this one apparently was a breaker that failed 
<Kilos> wow such a simple thing
<Kilos> the breaker broke
<Kilos> overload or just faulty breaker
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> don't have any details 
<inetpro> I believe it was something small that went wrong first and then the circuit breaker failed only much later 
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> so we had a bit of an unpleasant up and down and up and down ride 
<Kilos> ya we noticed
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hey Kilos
<Golynx> now with vodacom you get R3 for 50MB , that lasts 1 hour lol 
<Golynx> or 50MB for R3 hehe
<inetpro> Golynx: hi, only one hour? 
<Golynx> they're really making fun of poor people 
<Golynx> inetpro ya, i saw it on the tech news
<inetpro> surely that must be a joke? 
<inetpro> absolutely absurd! 
<inetpro> that is not even cheap 
<inetpro> 6c per MB
<inetpro> if it was 1c per MB it would be a different story but only valid for one hour!? 
<inetpro> that really is out of line 
<inetpro> even if it was 1c per MB 
<Golynx> here is the snippet http://mybroadband.co.za/news/general/100922-vodacom-50mb-for-r3-power-bundle-launches.html
<Golynx> yeah , thats insane! shame on them
<inetpro> truly insane! 
<Golynx> with Cellc you get 50MB that lasts 30 days for R7.50
<inetpro> like saying have a two litres of milk for R3 but forcing you to drink it all right away 
<Golynx> ya true, i hope they don't make any profit from this.
<inetpro> trust me, they will make massive profits from many unsuspecting users 
<inetpro> like all the other thousands of options 
<inetpro> they won't bring something like this without having done their homework 
<inetpro> but I call this abominable
<Golynx> yes i agree. They're taking big advantage off the poor who is not that well educated or informed. Aswell as in those areas that don't have 3G access, it takes more than an hour to download anything close to 50MB. So yes vodacom will score big time on this. 
<Golynx> moral revulsion indeed!
<Kilos> its all about money. they dont care where or how they get it
<Kilos> die geld god is baas
<Golynx> with vodacom its all about increasing they're broadband footprint in SA and 4G Lte network. So they can treat the lower classes as they wish to get as much as they want out out them to achieve this.
<Golynx> hmm, linux tails https://tails.boum.org/ . Getting serious about privacy neh
<Golynx> hi JabberwockyA19
<Kilos> so you do everything from a cd or stick?
<Kilos> mage spoke about tor a while ago
<Golynx> they say its a live OS , so i guess it works that way
<Golynx> tor is also default included in it
<Kilos> there is tor in the repos
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/382394/how-do-i-install-the-tor-browser-bundle-in-ubuntu
<Golynx> this is some extreme stuff. No wonder Edward Snowden pick this OS as his #1
<Kilos> looks like its a browser you can install in ubuntu
<Golynx> ya like a proxy browser bouncing you off all kinds of servers over the world before the page loads lol
<Kilos> things are slow enough as is
<Golynx> but its not perfect and it can be traced
<Golynx> haha yeah
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> hmm...
<captine> evening
<captine> all
<Kilos> hi captine 
<JabberwockyA19> hi Golynx, Kilos, captine
<Kilos> ha JabberwockyA19 you here inna dark time
<captine> ji JabberwockyA19 
<Golynx> hi captine
<captine> hi Golynx 
<JabberwockyA19> yeah, new month = new cap
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za you been quiet
<Trixar_za> I don't have much to say really
<Kilos> well hello is good
<Kilos> better than lurking
<Trixar_za> I always been the guy that lurks - even in real life
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> Watching other people is always more entertaining than actually getting involved
<Kilos> sometimes
<theblazehen> Anyone got a reason for me to do work instead of procrastinating?
<Kilos> what work?
<Kilos> if its studies you dont need a reason
<Kilos> just do it
<Golynx> @Trixar_za unless you're getting paid to do it
<Golynx> i procrastinate for days lol
<Trixar_za> True. I'm pretty good with people and I can pretty much sell drugs to a police officer if I have to.
<Golynx> but somehow find the motivation to do what needs to be done
<Trixar_za> But my gift to talking people into stuff has gotten me into trouble before
<inetpro> Kilos: don't listen to him, you'll just get into trouble
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> theblazehen i this may help :) http://picpaste.com/11programmers-deadline-MWLIuzSe.png
<Golynx> Trixar_za with great power comes great responsibility
<Kilos> inetpro, i think the monkey did well giving a summary of the meeting on the list
<inetpro> setting the bar very high for the next chairman 
<Kilos> there are spanne list peeps that never come here
<inetpro> true
<Kilos> well we just gotta tell him to make a kinda roster thing for the next chair to follow
<Kilos> program not roster
<Trixar_za> I mostly just use it to get free drinks
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> Trixar_za, instead of wasting that brain work out how to hack 3g modems
<Kilos> why go to all the trouble with modeswitch and all if you can change a line or 2 in the modem itself
 * inetpro loves deadlines
<inetpro> I love the whooshing noise they make as they go by
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> lol inetpro 
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-02
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Private_User> morning all
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> morning
<Private_User> morning theblazehen
<Kilos> hi theblazehen bushtech 
<bushtech> Morning Kilos you well?
<Kilos> apart from month old flu im good ty bushtech and you?
<Private_User> ...month old flu?
<Private_User> sorry
<Kilos> hehe im getting used to it seems like
<Cantide> afternoon everyone~
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<bushtech> I'm good Kilos, thanks
<theblazehen> hi Cantide 
<Private_User> afternoon Cantide
<Kilos> bushtech, you running kde?
<Private_User> although it is morning here the last time I checked
<Private_User> but then again  I have not checked the time in a while
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> he is in korea i think
<bushtech> got kde on my lmce core
<Private_User> lol yeah only kidding
<Kilos> ah i wondered about quassel
<bushtech> this quassel on windoze machine Kilos
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you clever hey
<theblazehen> Quassel is nice if you use a GUI
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> :-)
<theblazehen> h iTh
<theblazehen> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Private_User> morning ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> theblazehen, http://businesstech.co.za/news/general/56447/surge-in-bitcoin-cybercrime/
<Kilos> you the bitcoin guy hey?
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Golynx> hi charl_
<charl_> i love this new freenode server in NL
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Golynx> faster ?
<charl_> --- wilhelm.freenode.net ping statistics ---
<charl_> 18 packets transmitted, 18 received, 0% packet loss, time 17021ms
<charl_> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 5.044/5.128/5.284/0.112 ms
<charl_> me gusta
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> nice
<charl_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7378039/
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah, bitcoin guy here
<Kilos> looks like the baddies are targetting them
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<theblazehen> yep
<theblazehen> Easy to steal if not carefull
<Private_User> you I don't understand why all these ISPs and Telecoms companies wanna merge, why don't they all operate as individual companies and compete with each other, that way we as consumers can benefit with lower prices
<Private_User> was just reading a few news articles on the web
<theblazehen> Private_User: they wanna marge to reduce competition maybe? Eastablish a monopoly
<Private_User> I know they doing it to increase their bottom line but seriously when is the monopoly gonna be over
<Private_User> yeah I agree theblazehen and thats what irritates me especially when we need broadband access and are now subjected to paying these ridiculous prices
<Private_User> this is one of many reasons I believe is what slows progress
<theblazehen> Private_User: heard of mesh networks? Probably not feasable, but the try to reduce the monopoly
<theblazehen> Google hyperboria
<charl_> Private_User: in NL there is now a thing that the two major cable companies want to merge, but the one seems to be in trouble
<charl_> Private_User: the european commission is now going to launch an anti-competitive investigation
<Private_User> thanks theblazehen, reading up on it now
<Private_User>  but I also remember a while back somebody posted a link here about another project for so called "free open source software equivalent" to internet access, anybody has that link or remember what it was called?
<Private_User> theblazehen: so is this like in simple terms a really huge private network or am I misunderstanding?
<Golynx> hi Private_User, theblazehen, drussell
<Private_User> hi Golynx
<theblazehen> Private_User: yeah, basically
<Private_User> ok cool
<drussell> Golynx: hey, morning
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<charl_> hi drussell 
 * drussell waves to charl_
<Private_User> but it almost sounds like TOR network, does it protect your anonymity on the web as well?
<theblazehen> h i charl_ 
<theblazehen> Private_User: yeah, kinda like tor. If you only route through it then it should
<Private_User> cool, interesting stuff
<Kilos> Private_User, you still gonna use mobile data to get there so what is the point
<theblazehen> Kilos: if you build a large enough mesh then you could route through wifi networks until you get an internet connection
<theblazehen> I'm busy working on a project to monetize the nodes so that you could then pay end nodes for internet
<Kilos> oh i see 
<theblazehen> and nodes in between a little too
<Kilos> but peeps in rural areas gotta use 3g to get online
 * Golynx wished wifi had a further reach
<Private_User> yeah and I can be anonymous Kilos and live up to my nick Private_User :D
<theblazehen> could use microwave or directional wifi antennas
<theblazehen> Reach a few KMs with directional wifi
<Kilos> yip but like im 7 or 8 ks from the nearest wifi and about 50 to 100 metres lower down and a hump in between 
<theblazehen> http://store.netgate.com/airFiber-24-GHz-Point-to-Point-14Gbps-Radio-USA-P1770.aspx
<theblazehen> Reaches 13 km
<Kilos> so need a tower over 50 metres high to get line of site
<theblazehen> yeah
<Golynx> theblazehen that sounds expensive 
<theblazehen> With true 1.4Gbps+ data throughput and up to 13 km range, airFiber provides a breakthrough in 24GHz backhaul performance.Y
<theblazehen> Golynx: yep
<theblazehen> Our Price:  $1,495.00 
<theblazehen> http://store.netgate.com/Ubiquiti-NanoStation-Loco-M5-5GHz-Hi-Power-2x2-MIMO-AirMax-Station-P1349.aspx
<theblazehen> 150+ Mpbs real outdoor throughput and up to 15km+ range. 
<theblazehen> Our Price:  $69.00 
<charl_> hi Tonberry_ 
<Vince-0> o/
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 Tonberry 
<Private_User1> I like your idea theblazehen
<Kilos> oi the net inna bad state
<theblazehen> Why we have two ubuntulog's?
<charl_> the one probably needs to time out
<Kilos> oi netsplits again
<Golynx> ai attack again :-/
<Kilos> Maaz, killem
<Maaz> Oh I wish I could Kilos It is so frustrating!
<Golynx> lol 
<magespawn> good day
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> ai! at times i think the bad peeps hack my modem offline
<Kilos> have to disable networking and move modem to another usb socket then enable networking them it goes online again
<Kilos> grrrr
<Golynx> isn't it better to restart network manager 
<Kilos> ?
<Golynx> sudo service network-manager restart
<Kilos> will try that next time ty
<Golynx> np
<theblazehen> or service networking restart
<theblazehen> or sudo rmmod usbnet && modprobe usbnet
<Kilos> ill try them all ty
<Kilos> next time i disconnect
<Kilos> hi magespawn superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> How did the 3 wise men find baby jesus? A*
<Kilos> ai! power cut 3 mins from th end of the sharks/rebels game
<nuvolari> what!? daylight robery: http://www.exclus1ves.co.za/books/Design-Patterns-Elements--AuthorErich-Gamma~AuthorRichard-Helm~AuthorRalph-Johnson~AuthorJohn-M-Vlissides/000000000100000000001000000000000000000000000009780201633610/
<nuvolari> vs http://www.amazon.com/Design-Patterns-Elements-Reusable-Object-Oriented/dp/0201633612
<nuvolari> R1170 vs R500
<Vince-0> yaw
<Vince-0> but try get it couriered, I paid R275 customs on two tshirts that cost $40 from the US
<Vince-0> market as "merchandise" - that's like 65% customs
<Kilos> ouch
<ThatGraemeGuy> time to get a kindle
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: People say the Paperwhites are really good
<theblazehen> nuvolari *
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, i've heard
<ThatGraemeGuy> wife has an old keyboard model lying around somewhere
<superfly> Kindles are awesome
<Kilos> hi captine 
<theblazehen> oh wow, never knew spinza was into crypto!
<captine> hi there
<theblazehen> hi captine 
<captine> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> wow you a chatty bunch hey?
<Kilos> spinza, wassup
<theblazehen> hey spinza !
<theblazehen> Never knew you were a crypto dude!
<Kilos> he forgets he has itc
<Kilos> irc
<theblazehen> Kilos: lol
<Kilos> its true
<Kilos> he has said so himself
<theblazehen> lol kk
<Kilos> bushtech, are you online from a windows pc?
<Kilos> i have some script that is supposed to keep you online
<Kilos> maybe the clever peeps can understand it
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2g6T8hoxe
<theblazehen> Aka just keep pinging google.com
<Kilos> that didnt work yesterday theblazehen 
<Kilos> but he is more stable today
<Kilos> somehow you need to rev vodacom not google
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-03
<inetpro> good morning 
<Private_User> morning inetpro
<inetpro> heh Private_User, looks like you and bushtech are struggling 
<bushtech> Heh inetpro, still busy fighting with Vodacom
<inetpro> what are they saying? 
<bushtech> kilos, yes, from windows pc
<inetpro> bushtech: Kilos still sleeping 
<bushtech> according to them they will be sending my network query to their Radio Planners for further investigation
<bushtech> Ah yes, bushtech needs more cofee
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi there
<Kilos> oh my
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Golynx  
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey  
<Symmetria> lol 
<Symmetria> I am such an idiot
<Symmetria> I was trying to raid a bunch of disks in the bios
<Symmetria> selected the wrong disk
<Symmetria> goodbye operating system drive ;p
 * Symmetria reinstalls all over again
<Kilos> ai!
<Symmetria> heh kinda needed to reinstall anyway to move the operating systme onto an SSD so oh well
<Symmetria> ;p
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Golynx> hi charl_
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<charl_> hi Wraz 
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<smile> hi :p
<charl_> hi smile 
<charl_> how's it going in belgium
<smile> great :p how are you? :p
<smile> the sun is shining :)
<charl_> yes here too !
<charl_> i am so happy, this past week we had mist and rain
<charl_> and now the weather is great outside
<charl_> i'm doing well otherwise, really busy with cool projects
<charl_> spring web services and dnssec
<charl_> dataverse networks and other stuff
<charl_> just joined the dnssec group on linkedin now
<charl_> spring web services is also really great though, you get to build endpoints behind various interceptors that do things like XSD validation, XSLT transformations, soap envelope logging
<charl_> i'm just not happy with the containers we're using right now (tomcat, weblogic)
<charl_> i've been looking at wildfly/undertow which is looking much better right now ...
<smile> charl_: :o
 * smile overflows with info :)
<charl_> :)
<charl_> we're basically busy building a type of SOA environment with a combination of spring web services and pentaho data integrator (kettle)
<charl_> the alternative to pentaho is BODS but that's from SAP
<theblazehen> Hai
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi superfly  inetpro  theblazehen  smile  and all others too
<smile> hi Kilos :p
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<inetpro> waar loop jy rond?
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> ek werk baie hard
<Kilos> i really hate windows
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> installed xp sp3  then installed red alert and game just starts and pc hangs
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i watched 3 games of rugger today as well
<inetpro> and you call all that working?
<Kilos> kde 14.04 ran here all day and modem didnt disconnect once
<Kilos> and i dug dubbletjies
<Kilos> doing anything on windows is major work
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> don't stress too much when you don't see me tomorrow afternoon
<Kilos> its really unreal
<Kilos> where you going gussie
<inetpro> have to shutdown again 
<Kilos> ai! again?
<inetpro> they making it into a permanent fix tomorrow
<Kilos> bad as windows you peeps are
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> well good luck
<inetpro> not sure what took them so long the other day but I guess it just has to be done properly
<Kilos> i start the game and it says critical disk space shortage
<Kilos> but only 4g used on a 40g drive
<Kilos> well hibana can still visit so all good
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro will ask hibana to connect
<Kilos> cool
<inetpro> but not the whole time
<Kilos> i like hibana he helped me lots when i was still super doff
<Kilos> now just plain doff
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> oi the fly ran away
<Kilos> didnt even greet
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> hmm... ander nuwe pap op die mark
<Kilos> maak in 6 minute gaar
<Kilos> mielie meel nie kits pap nie
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> kan mens dit eet?
<inetpro> die lekkerste pap is daai ene wat 'n uur lank stadig op die stoof prut
<inetpro> hy praat met jou en jy ruik hom van vêr
<inetpro> Kilos: waar kry jy daai 6 minute pap?
<Kilos> wag ek check
<charl_> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi charl_
<Kilos> its called ace quick cook super maize meal
<Kilos> en sus se by checkers
<Kilos> just up your street
<Kilos> this is a 2.5kg packet
<inetpro> Ace Quick Cook Super Maize Meal launched on 3 Dec 2013
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<inetpro> a porridge to save electricity, what's next?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> it cooks so quick that sus didnt burn the bottom even
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> tastes good too
<Kilos> hmm... even lekker with sugar on i
<Kilos> it
<smile> see ya :p
<Kilos> can one of you tablet owners tell me how to watch sabc tv2 online with a tablet please
<Kilos> sis going to south west for a holiday by her daughter and wants to watch sewende laan
<Kilos> they have wifi so thats not a prob
<theblazehen> Kilos: No DSTV drifta?
<theblazehen> Otherwise you can proably getr a cheap TV tuner, use it with VLC
<Kilos> nope she just has an android tablet
<Kilos> and not very clued up technically
<theblazehen> DVB-H receiver on it?
<Kilos> only wireless i think
<Kilos> uses all google apps or something
<theblazehen> http://www.myeasytv.com/country/south-africa/sabc-2 ?
<Kilos> hmm... i looked there but didnt know what to do from there for her.
<Kilos> will it work in south west
<Kilos> i gave her that link ty theblazehen  
<theblazehen> Should if there is internet. Will need flash player I think
<theblazehen> Hopefully old tablet
<Kilos> 1 year
<Kilos> anyway i gave her 3 links to try out. she says she tried the myeasy tv one already and it didnt work
<Kilos> i give up
<Kilos> dont worry 
<theblazehen> kk
<Kilos> sleep tight all of ya. i go crash now
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-04
<Kilos> morning Private_User  bushtech  and others
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<Private_User> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Golynx  
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<Golynx> hi inetpro, Kerbero
 * inetpro about to go offline for a few hours due to urgent power maintenance in the DC
<Private_User> hi inetpro, Golynx
<Kilos> good luck inetpro  
<Kilos> hope things go smooth
<Kilos> i dunno whats a DC anyway
<Golynx> hi Private_User
<inetpro> thanks Kilos
<inetpro> DC = data centre
<inetpro> a place with many servers inside
<Private_User> and in some cases extremely noisy
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> all gone
<Kilos> hi there hibana  are you winning oompie
<hibana> Kilos: winning with what?
<Kilos> with what you doing man
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> or you at home doing things remotely
 * hibana is just waiting fro them to finish
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> hope they give you coffee
 * hibana at home
<Kilos> well then i hope they give you coffee
<hibana> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for hibana and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz  never mind hibana been away so long he forgot his manners
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> they not in a hurry hey hibana  
<hibana> ai!
<hibana> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier hibana my vriend
<hibana> Kilos: looks like one big operation
<Kilos> what are they actually doing hibana  ?
<Kilos> ive found the prob in running red alert on my dual core machine
<Kilos> you gotta disable one core otherwise it messes up the games brain
<Kilos> haha
<hibana> Kilos: I'm not sure, probably rewiring the centre :-)
<Kilos> ah ok that can take a while
<Kilos> they should have already rewired everything and just left the connecting for today
<Kilos> maybe they did
<hibana> Kilos: no, obviously doing a proper fix of that disaster of Wednesday
<Kilos> ah
<hibana> at least this one was more of a planned shutdown
<hibana> ideally I would love to see 0% downtime
<hibana> hopefully we will get there one day
<hibana> with all server equipment having multiple power supplies it is possible
<Kilos> ya
<Private_User> evening people
<Kilos> hi Private_User  theblazehen  
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Golynx> hi theblazehen, superfly
<theblazehen> hi Golynx 
<superfly> my youngest son decided to try to help me with some coding... http://imgur.com/3ZbAbA6
<theblazehen> That ain't vim!
<theblazehen> lol
<Golynx> lol, the next superpy :p
<Golynx> what editor is that btw
<Golynx> which*
<theblazehen> Golynx: Maybe sublime? Or textmate
<Golynx> theblazehen yeah kinda looks like sublime. Not sure though, some Mac in there too :-/
<Kilos> hmm... looks like you gonna be up late hibana  
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psydroid  howsit
<theblazehen> Anyone watching nascar?
<psydroid> Kilos, I am doing fine, thanks. I have just come back from holidays in Norway. how are you doing?
<Kilos> im ok too ty
<Kilos> how can you have holidays when you just started in the new job??
<psydroid> haha
<psydroid> well, these are national holidays
<psydroid> and it was just two workdays and two days at the weekend
<psydroid> so we planned it pretty tightly
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> Maaz: tell Golynx it is PyCharm (and yes, on Mac)
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Golynx on freenode
<superfly> theblazehen: ^^
 * inetpro going to retire now
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-27
<melodie> have to go, good night
<Trixar_za> Mostly getting confused and asking me to short it out :P
<Trixar_za> So "I don't know" is a common phrase for them
<melodie> oh... then you "short it" out?
<kulelu88> :D
<melodie> make IT short? XD
<Trixar_za> sort*
<kulelu88> now you're getting mocked :D
<Trixar_za> It's 2am :P
<kulelu88> :D :D :D
<kulelu88> go short that sit out mannnn :D
<melodie> yes at 2 am it's authorized to joke around words
<melodie> what does NLP mean?
<kulelu88> natural language processing
<melodie> o_O
<melodie> kheuff!
<Trixar_za> It doesn't really work
<Trixar_za> Like most things in IT :P
<kulelu88> it got lost when you said short 
<melodie> bugs should be common in NLP
<melodie> worse in WLP
<melodie> :D
<kulelu88> WLP?
<melodie> I'll try to not forget about that one! NLP really?
<melodie> XD
<melodie> Written Language Processing !
<melodie> XD
<kulelu88> NLP + machine learning is how your french government is tracking you melodie ;)
<Trixar_za> Woman Lover Programming? Oo
<melodie> kulelu88 don't get me started. ;)
<melodie> well, no, get me started!
<melodie> let me show you a new project lead by one of our very good techs in France:
<kulelu88> they want google to open their search algorithm now :D :D :D
<melodie> Caliopen - http://caliopen.org
<melodie> just started in reaction to the laws being voted these times
<melodie> <kulelu88> they want google to open their search algorithm now :D :D :D  || what do you refer to?
<melodie> never mind, I have to quit. good night everybody!
<kulelu88> take care
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Kilos> Neo31  you returned
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> hmm...
<georgelappies> hi all
<gremble_> o/
<Kilos> hi gremble_  
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  as well also too
<georgelappies> Morning Kilos, how are you on this Monday morning?
<Kilos> monthly meeting here tomorrow night at 20.30 guys
<Kilos> im good ty georgelappies  and you?
<gremble_> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> ha stickyboy  you here and so quiet
<Kilos> so who is a facebook fan here
<Kilos> hmm... that frightened him away
<inetpro> Kilos: don't do that!
<inetpro> Kilos: oh and good mornings
<inetpro> and hi everyone else
<gremble_> Hey inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: did you get a message from that new GF of yours?
<gremble_> lol
<inetpro> heh gremble_
<Squirm> Morning
<gremble> Hey Squirm 
<inetpro> I think she's still a bit confused with using Maaz for delivering messages
<inetpro> hi Squirm
<gremble> Using memoserv is not that bad though
<gremble> Just annoying when idiots use it
<gremble> "My ideal programming language would we one that I don't have to code in"
<gremble> AMEN
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> inetpro  which one?
<gremble> Kilos: she said that she'll update some shit so you don't have to download a new ISO, just update as needed
<gremble> Or something like that
<Kilos> hi Squirm  inetpro  
<Kilos> oh the zsync thing
<Kilos> i only know how to zsync and iso i have here not a running system
<inetpro> Kilos: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/04/26/%23ubuntu-za.html#t21:32
<Kilos> oh yes inetpro  gotta fight you
<Kilos> you manipulate my slow head
<gremble> i.imgur.com/3SZuiCc.jpg
 * inetpro calls on hibana for assistance
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> "It looks like what gets sucked out of a Transformer during an abortion"
<Kilos> nono this is tween you and i
 * inetpro feels a rattle in the cage
<Kilos> yesterday you said you thought ubuntu-za =Kilos so you could get out of not greeting m
<hibana> inetpro: uh?
<Kilos> hi hibana  
<Kilos> but 
<Kilos> but
<hibana> hello oom Kilos 
<Kilos> on other day you say mornings and oh and hi Kilos
<inetpro> oh Kilos, a change is as good as a holiday
<Kilos> hibana  please sort the pro guy for manipulating me
<Kilos> nono inetpro  i  take that as a personal affront
<gremble> What is a personal abback?
<Kilos> i dunno
 * hibana rather goes fishing again
<Kilos> was thinking about that word
<Kilos> ai! 
<gremble> I am offended that my joke was summerily ignored
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> I'm not going to share funny things with you guys anymore
<Kilos> not affronted
<gremble> abbacked
<inetpro> ai! 
<gremble> asside-waysed
<Kilos> actually inetpro  i have been reading some old logs
<Kilos> hehe even i dont understand some of the things i have asked you
<Kilos> hahaha
<gremble> We don't either
<Kilos> you see at times my messages seem encrypted
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: you are forgiven
<Kilos> ty my friend
<gremble> You guys asked me to make a page on the wiki, so I did
<inetpro> btw, I downloaded the iso
<gremble> But none of you have said nice things about me on it yet
<gremble> >.>
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> well you gotta accept the fact , i might do some geek things but i dont speak geek yet
<Kilos> gremble  link
<gremble> wiki.ubuntu.com/gremble
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> gremble: the coding affecting you now?
<gremble> Maybe
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> gotcha
<gremble> I'm in a really good mood, so I am not bothered
<Kilos> lolol
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> you need to construct it man then we can write good testimonials
<gremble> HA HA Kilos 
<gremble> :P
<gremble> it is constructed 
<gremble> xD
<Squirm> What to do in Cape TOwn today?
<gremble> The sea?
<gremble> Fire Safety
<Kilos> make a wiki page
<Squirm> Kilos: Why would I do such a thing?
<Kilos> so i can write a testimonial
<gremble> Psh. 
<Kilos> you have forgotten what i havent
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> gremble: you want to apply for membership now?
<Kilos> oh inetpro  
<gremble> inetpro: no :P Just thought I would try and be more active
<gremble> I like the idea of being distro-neutral
<Kilos> lets encrypt this and see if others understand
<inetpro> Squirm: you can always try fixing our bot :-)
<gremble> Good luck with that
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> inetpro  !
<inetpro> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> inetpro  QA
<Kilos> squirm will know
<Kilos> QA on ec2
<Squirm> Heh
<inetpro> Kilos: it's not working
 * Squirm wanders off to the beach
<Squirm> Or town
<Squirm> Or to the shop
<Kilos> uh oh
<inetpro> Squirm: enjoy it!
<Squirm> I guess anywhere else
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> enjoy Squirm  
<Squirm> Ooooh, oooh
<Squirm> I know what!
<inetpro> Kilos: I was wrong
<Kilos> again?
<Squirm> Let's eat cereal and watch some more White Collar in bed. Chat to you all later :)
<Kilos> it works
<inetpro> the bot is still in the repositories
<Kilos> yes man but doesnt run
<inetpro> even on vivid
<Kilos> have you got an older releases on ec2
<Kilos> 12.04 works still
<gremble> :P Just get someone to code a new one
<inetpro> Kilos: wat verstaan jy nie
 * gremble not it
 * inetpro is not interested in going backwards
<Kilos> dat jy probeer dit maak werk op systeem na 12.04
<inetpro> a package in the repositories is supposed to work
<Kilos> key word - supposed
<inetpro> it's not as if it's impossible to fix
 * inetpro just don't have the time and energy to go through all the troubleshooting just yet
<gremble> A bunch of libraries around it are orphaned and new ones have different API's
<gremble> So it is not impossible
<gremble> Just tedious
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> confluency  are you here?
<Kilos> A bunch of libraries around it are orphaned and new ones have different API's
<inetpro> ai!
<gremble> Why are you stealing my words?
<Kilos> so i can explain in geek whats wrong with the bot
<confluency> Dudes. You do not need to run an entire older Ubuntu. Just run older evrsions of the libraries in a virtualenv.
<Kilos> we discussed this a few days back
<inetpro> confluency: my first step was to try the packaged version in the repositories based on instructions at http://ibid.omnia.za.net/docs/0.1.0/install.html
<confluency> If you want to fix whatever is wrong with the bot so that it works properly with the new versions, that's a great idea, but that does not require a rewrite into python3. I don't know where that idea came from.  If would be a lot more constructive to fix the problems in the python2 version first.
<Kilos> gremble  ^^
<inetpro> confluency: it fails: http://bin.snyman.info/wzyew
<gremble> Meh. Why fix it in an old standard. If you have to use new libraries to get the basics working again, may as well port it to 3. 
<gremble> But then again, I am not going to touch it, so anyone that wants to can do whatever they want :P
<confluency> Because porting is non-trivial, and python2 isn't going anywhere for a long time,.
<confluency> Porting takes time away from fixing things.
<confluency> inetpro: OK, so there's a problem with SQLAlchemy. There's a bug related to this filed on the bugtracker.  It's still open, so I'm guessing this hasn't been fixed, but it looks like there are two ibid version branches so I'm not sure.
<confluency> If you want to run it from non-system libraries ina virtualenv, you should install a local version, not the packaged version.
<confluency> If it ran in 12.04, you should be able to check what the versions of these libraries were. Then you can install those versions of the libraries in a virtualenv. Then you can install ibid in the virtualenv as well.
<inetpro> confluency: I'll try a bit later from source
<Kilos> ty for the guidance confluency  
<confluency> You should also try the 0.2 branch -- stuff like this may be getting fixed in there.
<confluency> I don't know very much about the current state of the project (I suspect that the former active developers are all otherwise occupied).
<Kilos> yes  weed was the maintainer and he is gone and too busy in new job
<inetpro> confluency: maybe you could join and help us to get it up to scratch again :-)
 * inetpro wbb
<confluency> Have a look at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ibid/+bug/517785 There's a patch; I think it may have been patched into a newer version.  So I'd try 0.2 first.
<confluency> But I don't want to write an IRC bot. :P
<confluency> I'm just here to backseat drive. ;)
<confluency> s/patched/merged
<Kilos> backseat driving is way better than staying at home
<gremble> Not for the frontseat driver
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gremble  you are tough man
<Kilos> roll with the punches
<gremble> Haha 
<confluency> It looks like pypi only has 0.1.1 as well, so you'll probably have to get the source from Launchpad.
<gremble> I can't python. So I am off the hook
<Kilos> i have another idea, if ec2 can run 12.04 then ibid will work till 20.17
<Kilos> by them gremble  can have learned python
<Kilos> 2017
<gremble> By that time you can have learnt python
<gremble> :P
<confluency> inetpro: yup, the sqlalchemy 0.6 / 0.7 support is in 0.2 for sure: https://code.launchpad.net/~ibid-core/ibid/trunk
<confluency> So with luck that version will run out of the box.
<Squirm> Why not just compile from source?
<Squirm> Get the latest version that should work on the distro
<confluency> That *is* 0.2.
<confluency> There's nothing to compile; it's python.
<gremble> If I want to compile python, I damn well will :P
<confluency> inetpro: I get the same error with 0.2; looks like a deprecated flag is being passed to sqlalchemy.
 * hibana missed it
<inetpro> confluency: I got a bit further this time
<inetpro> See: http://bin.snyman.info/caq39
<confluency> Hmm. Are you starting fresh, or using the old database?  I'm guessing the old database won't work without modification.
<confluency> Have a look at https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ibid-core/ibid/trunk/view/head:/scripts/ibid-db
<inetpro> confluency: I used instructions from a previous attempt
<inetpro> http://bin.snyman.info/bub7t
<inetpro> should probably try the bzr branch as well
<superfly> inetpro: ah yes, I had to fix the code myself too
<inetpro> superfly: hmm... please share with us, what did you change?
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> confluency: on 2015/02/04 Rogan wrote in the ibid channel, "ah, so it was not convert_unicode, it was assert_unicode that was the problem, it has been deprecated, so I just deleted the option, and everything is running now"
<inetpro> not sure what exactly he deleted
<inetpro> and in what file
<confluency> The assert_unicode option wherever it was passed, I assume.
<confluency> It's in a couple of places. You can grep the code for it./
<confluency> I think it was deprecated in 0.6 and I'm guessing it was actually removed in 0.8, which is probably why the code is breaking now.
<confluency> Could one of you guys maybe file a bug report with a patch on Launchpad?
<Kilos> point me where and ill report it
 * inetpro will have to look again later... busy with something else
<confluency> The person who makes the change should report it, so that they can explain in detail and include the patch.
<Kilos> ok
 * hibana caught a big fish
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> what kind
 * Squirm gets to try out his new squash racket tonight
<Squirm> ^^
<inetpro> hibana: say hi to Kilos
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> hibanab: say hi to Kilos
<hibanab> heya
<Kilos> hi hibanab  
 * Kilos wonders if hibanab  has more experience at fixing things
<inetpro> ok Kilos, what shall we name her?
<Kilos> QA
<Kilos> you have it working?
<inetpro> hibanab: die
<hibanab> inetpro: What?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe somewhere i have the ibid.db
<Kilos> and three channels to join
<Kilos> here africa and kilos
<inetpro> QA: wb
<QA> inetpro: *blink*
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> QA  hi
<QA> wasup
<inetpro> confluency: http://bin.snyman.info/9juv6
<inetpro> QA: say hi to confluency
<QA> good morning
<confluency> Yay
<Kilos> mr fixit wins again
<inetpro> the important bit is 'pip install SQLAlchemy==0.6'
<confluency> Is this 0.1.1 or o.2?
<inetpro> to be honest, I haven't compared versions just yet
 * inetpro simply cloned from https://github.com/ibid/ibid
<inetpro> or rather forked
<Kilos> wonderful to see such an old head work so well
<inetpro> so if I do fix things, I shall fix my own fork at https://github.com/inetpro/ibid rather than breaking someone else's code
 * inetpro is only a newbie
<Kilos> but learning fast
<inetpro> Kilos: but you see, we don't need python 3 just yet, and we don't need to run an old version of Ubuntu
<Kilos> are you doing the virtual env thing
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> staright install?
<inetpro> Kilos: rtfs
<Kilos> straight
<Kilos> sigh
<gremble> What does the s stand for, inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: 04/27 17:28:48 <inetpro> confluency: http://bin.snyman.info/9juv6
<Kilos> script screen etc
<inetpro> gremble: sshhh
<gremble> Hmm?
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> I don't even know why I am being shushed
<Kilos> he first wants to torment me
<Kilos> rtfs is his favourite way of making me lose even more hair
<Kilos> hi Langjan  
<Langjan> Hi Kilos  howzit
<gremble> Well, it does help to read
<inetpro> Maaz: rtfs
<Maaz> Read the Freaking Source/Spec/Screen
<inetpro> gremble: ^^
<Kilos> good ty Langjan  and you?
<Langjan> Fine thks Kilos 
<Kilos> what did you break
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Jy lees my soos 'n boek...Question please
<Kilos> go ahead
<inetpro> kom nou Kilos, waar is jou QA db?
<Kilos> ek moet eers n krag ding soek vir eksterne inetpro  
<Kilos> patience
<inetpro> ai!
<gremble> This intermingling of afrikaans and english is hurting my brani
<gremble> brain* even
<Kilos> what brain
<inetpro> sorry gremble
 * inetpro thought he knew all about rtfs
<gremble> The one I use for math :P
<kulelu88> our youngest and oldest members are here today
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> I exported e-mails from Thunderbird on a Windows 7 system, they were saved as a a3n4iggw.default file, but this format is not recognised for re-import
<inetpro> oi!
<kulelu88> wouldn't .default be the thunderbird profile?
<gremble> Oh, hey kulelu88 
<kulelu88> gremble: say hello to oom Langjan . 
<gremble> oom?
<Langjan> OK could be, then I must find out how to match the folder to the Tbird profile in Win 7?
<Langjan> Hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey Langjan. 
<Langjan> and kulelu88 
<Langjan> and inetpro 
<Langjan> Yes Kilos holds my age against me
<Kilos> hahaha sorry
<gremble> Langjan: Are you exporting from Thunderbird to Thunderbird?
<Langjan> I suppose you cannot do anything about it can you? 
<Langjan> Yes gremble 
<Langjan> Forgiven Kilos 
<kulelu88> you can marry a young woman Langjan . Ask Kilos , his new gf is 48
<Kilos> ty Langjan  
<Langjan> Wow! So 'n ou ramkat!
<gremble> According to mozilla's knowledgebase, thunderbird does not have built-in capability to import, export or merge files. 
<Kilos> hy jok
<gremble> However, you can either move the profile folder over completely
<gremble> Or you can use the ImportExportTools add-on
<gremble> kb.mozillazine.org/Importing_and_exporting_your_mail
<kulelu88> easier to move the profile folder (I think)
<gremble> ^
<Langjan> OK makes sense, thanks - perhaps the add-on will be the easier bet for old people? 
<gremble> Doubt it
<gremble> You should be able to ask thunderbird where the profile folder is kept
<gremble> Probably ~/.thunderbird
<gremble> or something
<Kilos> gremble  he is 8 years and 2 months older than me
<Langjan> OK but moving folder in Windows is a nightmare for me
<gremble> I have no idea
<gremble> Oh 
<gremble> Forgot about the windows part
<gremble> Moving folders in Windows is a nightmare for me too. Try the addon then
<Langjan> Thks gremble  let me try that first, tomorrow some time, will get back if I dont come right and with thks if I do
<gremble> No problem Langjan. I hope it helps
<Langjan> Many thanks
<Langjan> So Kilos  when did the wedding happen?
<Kilos> what wedding
<Langjan> kulelu88,  said you have a new 48-year old - what's a gf?
<Kilos> no man, he has a hole in the front of his face thats jus makes noise
<kulelu88> :D
<Langjan> So what does that noise mean kulelu88 ?
<Kilos> ek dink hy terg net
<Kilos> jy weet waar my gf is
<kulelu88> Kilos can't get married again. The new wife wants joint custody of the house
<Langjan> In Oz?
<Kilos> ya Langjan  
<Langjan> OK ek het dan die kat by die stert beet, jammer
<Kilos> lol dis die jonges wat net aangaan
<Langjan> Ek wou al myne inruil vir twee 35-jariges maar sy byt vas!
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> OK julle manne ek gaan julle los, lekker aand daar 
<Kilos> Langjan  meeting tomorrow night hey
<Kilos> you have a good evening sir and good luck with TB
<gremble> Tuberculosis?
<Kilos> Thunderbird
<Kilos> sigh
<Langjan> Ok but I get lost there, may just pop in to say hello  
<Langjan> Thks kl
<Langjan> Kilos, 
<Kilos> anytime
<Langjan> and gremble 
<inetpro> Langjan: just be there oom... good night
<Kilos> the young ones are here to help the old ones
<Langjan> Ok thks inetpro 
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> whew we down to 10°c tonight
<Langjan> Eina, we still about 15
 * inetpro feels the cold already
<Kilos> inetpro  still hunting. im sure i saw the qa db somewhere
<Kilos> if not i will train her again
<gremble> Yhat made a python IDE that runs in the browser
<gremble> Looks nice
<gremble> Called Rodeo
<gremble> Slightly focussed on data science though
<kulelu88> winter is coming *tee tee tara tee tee tara tee tee. teeeee teeeee
<elacheche> kulelu88, summer is comming here :d
<elacheche> :D
<kulelu88> where you? elacheche 
<elacheche> in the north :D Tunisia :D
<kulelu88> oh ubuntu africa user?
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> Does someone in Tunisia even know what winter is?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah when the dates fall off
<Kilos> hi bmg505  you been too quiet
<elacheche> loool kenju254 Kilos gremble :p 
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> we have almost the same temperatures average → http://www.southafrica.info/cm_pics/travel/2781-0-0-0_1627132.gif 
<elacheche> Don't think that Tunisia is in Europe.. We're Africans too :p
<kulelu88> elacheche: you'll have to forgive Kilos . He is also falling off the tree now :D
<Kilos> then you should share our snow and frost
<Kilos> grumbles
<Kilos> uh
<Kilos> gremble
<Kilos> the bot be fixed
<Kilos> mr fixit wins again
<elacheche> :)
<gremble> It's fixed or has it just been cauterised?
<Kilos> fixed
<gremble> Nice
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info/9juv6
<Kilos> my pro is very clever
<Kilos> just acts dumb at times
 * hibana calling it a day
<hibana> good night everyone
<Kilos> night hibana  
<Kilos> ty for the help
<captine_ghost> evening all
<Kilos> hi captine_ghost  
<captine_ghost> need some help.  trying irssi out on a digitalocean droplet, however, whenever i connect and use screen to run it, my keyboard strokes are duplicated etc
<captine_ghost> anyone had this.
<Kilos> sjoe
<captine_ghost> PS Kilos how do i kick myself off when i cannot properly disconnect?  do I need to wait for a timeout on captine to be able to use it again
<Kilos> there is a ghost command
<Kilos> i used to know it
<Kilos> Maaz  googleghost command for freenode
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  google ghost command for freenode
<captine> dont strees'
<captine> stress
<Maaz> Kilos: "NickServ Is Your Friend | staffblog - Freenode" https://blog.freenode.net/2007/03/nickserv-is-your-friend/ :: "FAQs - Freenode" https://freenode.net/faq.shtml :: "irc - Kill ghost on connect to freenode in xchat? - Super User" http://superuser.com/questions/90626/kill-ghost-on-connect-to-freenode-in-xchat :: "toxin: Freenode NickServ Commands"
<Maaz> https://toxin.jottit.com/freenode_nickserv_commands :: "NickServ Options - DALnet Documentation Projec…
<Kilos> tumbleweed  inetpro  fixed ibid see http://bin.snyman.info/9juv6
<captine> very weird
<captine> check the text i typed in irssi
<Kilos> yeah easier to wait for the timeout and change nicks
<captine> [(status)] //jj^^^?^?hheellpp  ii  aamm  sseeeeiinngg  ddoouubbllee
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you got the shakes
<captine> first i thought it was putty on my windows work machine... but getting the same thing on ubuntu 14.04
<inetpro> Kilos: stop bragging about it
<captine> looks that way
<inetpro> there was nothing to fix
<Kilos> inetpro  nope
<Kilos> bragging about my team is my job
<Kilos> add it to your wiki page
<inetpro> it's all in the documentation
<Kilos> yeah well we cant all rtfs
<inetpro> just needed to do some RTFD
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> the weed will be happy and appoint you as chief maintainer
<inetpro> nope
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> inetpro  you pay attention to details others miss
<Kilos> Squirm  go see QA is back on my channel
<Kilos> so you dont need to hide anymore
<Squirm> Ok
<Squirm> Evening all
<Squirm> and Kilos, I'm not hiding
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> teasing man
<Kilos> you left the channel with the bot
<Jacques_StrY> Maaz: I am Jacques Strydom
<Maaz> Jacques_StrY: *blink*
<Jacques_StrY> ...
<Jacques_StrY> lol
<inetpro> wb Jacques_StrY
<Kilos> hi Jacques_StrY  wb
<Jacques_StrY> Got the date wrong
<inetpro> meeting is tomorrow :-)
<Jacques_StrY> Hey everyone
<inetpro> Jacques_StrY: how are you doing?
<Jacques_StrY> Sorry for the mia, was away - just arrived home
<Kilos> oh Jacques_StrY  william left some info in the lists hey
<Jacques_StrY> Fine thanks and you inetpro 
<inetpro> all good thank you
<Jacques_StrY> Thanks Kilos, I'll run through my mail quickly
<Kilos> no serious rush i think
<Kilos> metinks i must go sleep. head starting to thump
<Kilos> inetpro  worked me too hard today
<Jacques_StrY> haha ai!
<inetpro> huh?
 * inetpro not feeling guilty
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> oom Kilos, you are the weakest link, good night!
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i will stay here
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> peeps take advantage of my good nature
<Jacques_StrY> Last mail list mail is 6 days ago correct?
<Kilos> 24/04/2015
<Kilos> from william
<inetpro> Kilos: to you?
<Kilos> or was that straight to me
<Jacques_StrY> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2015-April/thread.html
<Jacques_StrY> Last message date: Tue Apr 21 21:05:45 UTC 2015
<Kilos> Are they installing Booktype in ec2, If so, please ask them to document what they did
<Kilos> Did you see the Booktype intro video I posted
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_idpAV8YcQ&feature=youtu.be
<Kilos> i dunno, tb isnt as easy to see where mails come from
<Jacques_StrY> Definitely, the guide provided by booktype refers to sources that don't work yet
<Kilos> i thought that was a thread in the list
<Jacques_StrY> i should check if i can get it working on ec2 tonight
<Kilos> he will be very happy, you guys are the first ones helping him
<Kilos> others just gave advice in the lit=sts
<Kilos> lists
<Jacques_StrY> Well it is easier to give advise - always :)
<Kilos> lol
<captine> night all
<inetpro> oom Kilos jy mag maar gaan slaap
<Kilos> Jacques_StrY  didnt you even see my meeting reminder in the mail?
<Kilos> dankie in, trek warm aan moreoggend ne
 * Jacques_StrY - inetpro starting to feel guilty
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_StrY> I muted my mails while I was gone :)
<Squirm> gnight all
<Jacques_StrY> Night
<inetpro> Kilos: what meeting reminder?
<Kilos> ja but now im bang my meeting reminder didnt get there
<Kilos> night Squirm  
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  i mailed an early warnig=ng this avy
<Jacques_StrY> Well I don't see one - all i see is the google+ reminder
<inetpro> Kilos: you sent that to ubuntu news 
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> now to find sent in tb
<Kilos> inetpro  where do you find sent mails in tb please
<inetpro> Kilos: do you have a folder called gmail?
<inetpro> with a little triangle to the left of it
<Kilos> in tb?
<inetpro> no on your chair
 * Kilos looks
<inetpro> oops... yes man, in Thunderbird of course :-)
<Kilos> found it i was sitting on it
<Kilos> ty for that
<Kilos> see if you see it now
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what? wrong [lace again?
<Kilos> eish man this tb is corrupt
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> last try then i go back to evo
<Kilos> eish they went to cummunity council too
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> and it's from msdomdonner AT gmail.com as well
<inetpro> not from ubuntu.com
<Kilos> ya i gave up. you gotta tick to see the others everytime
<Kilos> havent found a way to make it default
<Kilos> so now ill just stay as mae
<Kilos> me
<Kilos> airs and flairs are too heavy to carry
<Kilos> i need to find someone to post on fb about the africa channel
<Kilos> you sit and laugh
<Kilos> ai! who needs enemies
<inetpro> Kilos: it's all in your mind
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i suppose i sent the hangouts message to nuvo to my ex as well
<Kilos> inetpro  do you see the early warning email yet
<inetpro> yes it's there now man
<Kilos> and i did the tweet thing
 * inetpro noticed
<inetpro> thanks
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> i have to use 2 different browser so the tweet things dont get mixed up
<Jacques_StrY> Couldn't connect for a while???
<Jacques_StrY> sigh this ec2's security is too high
<Kilos> ai!
<Jacques_StrY> have to use key pairs to log in via ssh
<Jacques_StrY> and now I have successfully setup Booktype - or i think - but can't access from public
<Jacques_StrY> not even a ping
<Jacques_StrY> so probably being blocked
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> but you can ssh in
<Jacques_StrY> Yes
<Kilos> so we need to think about either running it that way and then downloading everything to be able to share
<Kilos> or as ec2 to allow us to make it public
<Kilos> ask
<Jacques_StrY> Will quickly do a few checks
<Jacques_StrY> public access probably blocked by default
<Kilos> ah maybe you can change it in settings
<Kilos> we can always ask the pro to fixit
<Jacques_StrY> nah - I believing in struggling yourself and only ask when you have tried all
<Jacques_StrY> else I never remember and do the same mistakes again
<Kilos> ya thats what i mean
<Kilos> he reads the fineprint we all miss
<Jacques_StrY> IT IS WORKING!
<Kilos> booktype?
<Jacques_StrY> Had to update security policies in ec2 dashboard, very user friendly
<Jacques_StrY> Yes booktype and public access
<Kilos> wonderful news Jacques_StrY  well done
<Jacques_StrY> http://54.213.229.90/
<Kilos> document everything please
<Kilos> william will be very happy
<Kilos> oh wow well done man
<Jacques_StrY> So I should probably make a proper install guide now
<Kilos> now we just need to find some teachers that are willing to get involved
<Kilos> i dont know if they are gonna copy paste books or what
<Jacques_StrY> we should get a proper domain name for it as well
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> domain names cost man
<Kilos> hi smile  
<smile> Hi :)
<smile> Hi kilos my friend
<Kilos> hows my smile  ?
<smile> It depends what part of me :)
<Kilos> your head
<Kilos> and your hands and feet
<Kilos> everything between them you mess up at your own risk
<smile> I am feeling fine, but headaches even make the best day worse. My eye hurts too. My energy is gone for today and I achieved little while working for school. However, I have good friends :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whats wrong with your eye
<smile> The night was terrible. :-(
<Kilos> bad night for one eye?
<smile> Well my eye got tiny wood points in it
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> been there done that
<smile> No, bad night for sleep and my headache
<Kilos> eye injuries are very painfull
<smile> Parts as a result of making two parts of one part
<Kilos> what were you doing
<Kilos> when you work with anything that can splinter you must wear saftey goggles
<Kilos> safety
<Jacques_StrY> Kilos: I'll sponsor the domain name if it comes to it - can't expect people to type aosdufsodfjs.sdlajsdkflsd.sdfsfd19616162641.com each time they want to visit :)
<Jacques_StrY> Hi smile 
<Kilos> whew
<smile> I was helping my dad with a 2.5 meter by 1.5 wood plate :) he was cutting (wrong word) a part of the wood so it could be transported in our car
<Kilos> circular saw
<Jacques_StrY> joking but the name at the moment is http://ec2-54-213-229-90.us-west-2.compute.amazonaws.com/
<inetpro> Jacques_StrY: haha, and when you shut down and restart the name is even different
<Kilos> lets hear what williams plan is first
<inetpro> or not?
<smile> Not circular ;-) by hand, Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro  advice?
<Jacques_StrY> Luckily not - but still
<inetpro> Jacques_StrY: well, if you keep it shut down for a few hours you get a new IP address
<Kilos> im trying to imagine how hand sawing a plank by hand can cause splinters
<Jacques_StrY> inetpro :-O
<inetpro> Jacques_StrY: at least that is what happened to mine
<Kilos> smile  you can get drops from chemist i think called novacaine that numbs it so you can sleep
<smile> It was a very thick plate, made of good quality compressed wood :) so those things can get nasty small 
<Jacques_StrY> inetpro: My OVH IP has stayed the same for 3 years luckily
<Jacques_StrY> Maybe Amazon has different policies then
<smile> I can sleep my headache hurts enough to forget my eye
<smile> :)
<inetpro> ahh, I still have the free instance
<Jacques_StrY> pretty handy to mess around with
<inetpro> smile: au!
<inetpro> Jacques_StrY: very handy yes
<inetpro> Jacques_StrY: how much do you pay per month if I may ask?
<smile> But in my mind I am happy! :) so it doesnt matter what I am going through
<Kilos> eye injuries heak quite fast smile
<Kilos> 3 days to a week i think
<smile> Thats the good news :)
<Kilos> yeah as long as it can still see you are fine
<Kilos> and will be more careful next time
<Kilos> melodie  hiya
<melodie> hello Kilos ^^
<melodie> how are you?
<smile> Yeah :) 
<Jacques_StrY> ec2 or ovh?
<kulelu88> anybody using Go here? superfly ?
<smile> My father is building a temporary construction to paint the high wall of the stairs :)
<Kilos> just be carefull smile
<Kilos> make sure everything is well supported
<melodie> salut smile !
<Jacques_StrY> inetpro: ec2 on free at the moment - R235 per month for the dedicated ovh
<melodie> hello Jacques_StrY 
<Jacques_StrY> Hey melodie 
<smile> Bonsoir madame
<inetpro> Jacques_StrY: what is ovh?
<smile> My father is very good at constructions. He is smart enough to make it very well supported :)
<Jacques_StrY> inetpro: A company that does very affordable dedicated server hosting - http://www.kimsufi.com/en/
<Jacques_StrY> Currently have the ks-3 option
<melodie> smile bonsoir Monsieur
<inetpro> Jacques_StrY: nice!
<melodie> smile if your father is good at construction maybe could we do business?
<smile> He is very small scale :)
<melodie> so am I :D
 * inetpro calls it a day
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Jacques_StrY> inetpro: Their VPS is cheaper then EC2 as well so would suggest that when the ec2 free period expires to move over
<smile> What are you trying to make? :)
<kulelu88> that is darn cheap
<kulelu88> but atom servers??
<Jacques_StrY> night inetpro
<melodie> smile are you talking to me?
<Kilos> night inetpro  sleep tight and ty
<Jacques_StrY> kulelu88: Currently have the i5 but had the atom, worked fine fore small websites and file servers
<melodie> gn Kilos !
<kulelu88> how small? Jacques_StrY 
<Kilos> nm melodie  im still here pro gone
<melodie> nm pas compris not understood
<Jacques_StrY> kulelu88: any static pages ran fine - wordpress sites want a bit more
<Kilos> never mind
<kulelu88> wordpress? darn, not enough power then
<Kilos> but i meant to say no man 
<Kilos> but you not a man so my head froze
<melodie> aha
<melodie> ok
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> :D
<Jacques_StrY> kulelu88: it works but not as snappy as I want it - rather go for vps if don't mind less storage
<kulelu88> true, i'm thinking of going for a good compiled language to conserve resources
<Jacques_StrY> kulelu88: $2.99 a month for a vps isn't much
<kulelu88> Jacques_StrY: I don't use those kind VPSes
<Kilos> Jacques_StrY  will you and william sort out what still must be done please?
<kulelu88> The little more expensive 1s are better at 7-10 dollars
<Kilos> my kop sukkel om by te bly met al die goed
<Jacques_StrY> kulelu88: Yea, like how vps scale easily
<melodie> Kilos in this case, you can use it right away: http://pastebin.fr/39415
<Jacques_StrY> Kilos: I'll pop him a mail tomorrow morning - think he will be glad
<melodie> or just before going to sleep if you have a better price on the dowload cost
<kulelu88> Hopefully this decision isn't bad
<Kilos> yeah Jacques_StrY  he will
<Kilos> melodie  i can hopefully wake up early and do the installs before 7 then its classed as nighttime data not my 2g 
<Kilos> i have copied everything to file here
<superfly> kulelu88: negatory
<melodie> Kilos keep the second one only
<melodie> there is a full "apt-get install" line with the package names 
<Kilos> is the first one wrong melodie  i see there is more in it
<Kilos> i will use aptitude and give you the results
<kulelu88> superfly: the performance is apparently greatly superior to all the dynamic langs and it isn't a shitstorm to code in, compared to C
<melodie> it's not wrong, just less handy
<melodie> Kilos "sudo apt-get"
<melodie> no aptitude
<Kilos> i will save both
<Kilos> superfly  tell her about aptitude
<melodie> Kilos the second one is just formatted so you have to do just a copy/paste
<Kilos> aptitude is a good tool
<melodie> except the second part which is commented
<melodie> Kilos yes and no, it's a confusing tool
<Kilos> oh ok
<superfly> aptitude was great, until it couldn't handle multiarch
<Kilos> its a wonderful tool melodie  you must learn to use it
<Kilos> im doing 32bit so should be fine
<Kilos> melodie  ok ill use aot-get if it makes you happy
<Kilos> apt-get
<melodie> Kilos I bet you will
<melodie> $ LANG=C ls -l /usr/bin/aptitude
<melodie> ls: cannot access /usr/bin/aptitude: No such file or directory
<Kilos> haha
<melodie> :D
<Kilos> i have already installed pidgin with aptitude
<Kilos> but np
<melodie> lol!
<Kilos> apt-get install aptitude
<melodie> it could be that nowadays it's the same
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> the fly says it cant handle multiarch but that 64bit and 32bit we only using 32bit
<Kilos> well me anyway on old pc
<melodie> you are talking weird, d'you know?
<melodie> but never mind
<Kilos> again?
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> the fly says
<melodie> flies don't talk afaik
<Kilos> oh we call superfly  the fly
<melodie> XD
<Kilos> :D
<melodie> what is it that can't handle multiarch?
<Kilos> multiarch is when 64bit needs to use some 32bit packages i think
<melodie> possibly
<melodie> I take the train tomorrow morning, early, so I will leave now
<Kilos> ok ty for the help, sleep tight
<Kilos> and go safe
<melodie> :-)
<melodie> thanks
<melodie> take care!
<Kilos> always
<melodie> :)
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<Jacques_StrY> Night all
<smile> Slaapwel :)
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-28
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Jacques_Stry> Maaz: Kettle on
<Maaz> Jacques_Stry: Sorry...
<Jacques_Stry> ah...
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Jacques_Stry> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> now do coffee please
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Jacques_Stry> Maaz coffee on ?
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Jacques_Stry> yay
<Kilos> when someone else has started with coffee on you do Maaz  coffee please and he adds you to the list
<Jacques_Stry> I C
<Kilos> he acn also call others when you make by typing maaz coffee for all
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Jacques_Stry!
<Jacques_Stry> Maaz: Thank You
<Maaz> Jacques_Stry: No problem
<Kilos> nuvolari_  ping
<Kilos> inetpro  prepare to chair, nuvo snowed under but will let me know this avy if he can be available tonight
<ThatGraemeGuy> its 2015 and I still have to muck around with xrandr scripts to get a dual-screen desktop working
<ThatGraemeGuy> but I'm sure this is the year of Linux on the desktop
<Kilos> lets hope
<ThatGraemeGuy> whoosh
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Padroni> Morning all
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self?
<Kilos> net koud
<Padroni>  selfde hier
<Kilos> hehe
<Padroni> was gister by die Checkers Cheese & Wine festival in Stellenbosch
<Padroni> baie lekker
<Padroni> net baie mense
<Padroni> maklik 10K mense daar gewees, en dit op dag 4 van die fees
<Kilos> ek is baie lief vir kaas maar dit is duur nou man
<Padroni> daar was te veel om van alles te kon proe
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ek hou tot van daai kaas wat baie se is vrot
<Kilos> gorgonzola en so aan'
<Padroni> ek het ophou tel na 'n ruk
<Padroni> te veel
<Padroni> het nie juis baie wyn geproe nie
<Padroni> maar het wel 'n bottel Muskadel gekoop
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> wat nice is
<Kilos> ek onthou min van wyn en drank maar old brown was vir my lekker
<Padroni> dit raak nou weer winter
<Padroni> #soon
<Kilos> ja ons was 10°c vanoggend
<SilverCode> anyone using Neotel and having issues with Google?
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  is each person going to install their own booktype on a server or are you guys going to use one server for it
<Kilos> im just trying to follow the patroon
<Jacques_Stry> From what I understand one server for all except those with limited internet access
<Kilos> ah ok ty for that
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<Kilos> waar is die mazal outjie
<barrydk> Hy sit hier en slaap
<Kilos> klap hom
<Kilos> die wegbly storie is stout van hom
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  wb
<Squirm> Anything interesting happening today?
<Padroni> New (old) Wordpress vulnerabilities discoverd.  People loosing their heads
<Padroni> all over 
<Padroni> again
<Padroni> *yawn*
<Kilos> meeting tonight Squirm  
<Kilos> the pro will chair so we get to be naughty and give him a hard time
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> Padroni: WordPress vulnerabilities *yawn*
<Padroni> eh?
<Padroni> sorry, what now superfly?
<superfly> Padroni: WordPress is one big fat vulnerability, so whether it's a new one or an old one, I'm never surprised
<Padroni> not really
<Padroni> it is actually possible to secure it
<Padroni> more than Joomla in any case
<Padroni> but people are too lazy to update 
<Padroni> which is the real cause for so many WP issues
<Kilos> Symmetria  ping
<Kilos> is this your mirror http://ke.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages
<Kilos> Maaz  is http://ke.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages down
<Kilos> Maaz  hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Padroni> anyone know a reliable SSH command to remove bounced messages form a Exim mail queue?
<Padroni> I know how to remove frozen mails 
<Padroni> but not bounced
<Padroni> One at a time, folks...
<Jacques_Stry> haha
<Padroni> hey J
<Padroni> hoe gaan dit
<Jacques_Stry> Goed en jy
<Padroni> busy busy busy
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  Trixar_za  CuttingEdge  
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<CuttingEdge> greetings
<magespawn> good day all
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> Maaz  announce meeting tonight right here at 2030
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! meeting tonight right here at 2030
<Kilos> magespawn  have you noticed the pros latest tactic?
<Kilos> he is sure to slip RTFS into every discussion
<Kilos> oh and he fixed QA
<Kilos> or anyway the way to install ibid on 14.04 and later
<Kilos> he is so clever my pro but so fulla
<magespawn> ah well, lets give him a bit of latitude shall we?
<Kilos> hehe yeah
<Kilos> he is lod after all
<Kilos> old
<Kilos> oh no he must finish his wiki page and apply for membership
<Kilos> no rest for the wicked
<magespawn> next thing you know you will be getting on my case again
<Kilos> haha i know you have big plans that are using all your resources atm
<Kilos> check the numbers
<Kilos> must be a midday record
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> that an i still have so much to learn
<Kilos> yeah thats why i dont nag you
<Kilos> YET
<magespawn> lol
<magespaw1> later all
<Kilos> hmm...
<Squirm> netsplit
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> People just aren't chatting :P
<Kilos> yeah and bad connections all over
<Kilos> hi8 Guest49195  
<Guest49195> hi
<Guest49195> Im Rusty
<Guest49195> but been here a long time ago
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi rusty
<Kilos> i  cant remember you
<Guest49195> the time for the meeting is 8-30?
<Kilos> do  you remember me?
<Guest49195> Nope?
<Kilos> yes thats right, will you be here?
<Kilos> ok then maybe you were befor me
<Guest49195> will try
<Kilos> we are here all day and most of the nights too
<Kilos> you can just hang here
<Guest49195> Im just an ubuntu use for some 8 years
<Guest49195> but know no programming
<Guest49195> how do I change my name to Rusty?
<Kilos> nor do i, but if you need help someone here will be able to help
<Guest49195> from guest...
<Kilos>  type in /nick Rusty
<Guest49195> Ok
<Guest49195> didnt work yet
<Kilos> start with the /
<Guest49195> will try again
<Guest49195> nope
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> ill do it
<Guest49195> Ok
<Kilos> ah it says its unavailablr
<Kilos> add a bit
<Guest49195> Ok - what now?
<Kilos> like rustyjoe or rusty 547 ot something
<Guest49195> O
<Kilos> looks like someone has registered it before
<Guest49195> It will be me
<Kilos> do you remember your password you used?
<Guest49195> it was long ago, but I can try
<Guest49195> Bu
<Guest49195> but where will I use it?
<Guest49195> sorry, Im bugging you, but Im a bit lost with irc
<Kilos> then you do /msg nickserv identify password i think
<Kilos> not a prob
<Kilos> but also if you havent used the nick for 4 months or so they let someone else claim it
<Guest49195> naw, its  been years for me
<Guest49195> Ok
<Kilos> add some numbers
<Guest49195> Ill try something
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> pietman is good too
<rusty10> ok 
<CuttingEdge> from what i can tell, Rusty is registered to a user using an australian email address
<Kilos> i dont know how to see what nicks are registered but inetpro  will know when he gets home
<CuttingEdge> -NickServ- Registered : Dec 26 14:35:05 2005 (9y 17w 6d ago)
<Kilos> see they gave it to someone else
<CuttingEdge> -NickServ- Last seen  : Apr 28 13:02:57 2015 (2h 28m 0s ago)
<rusty10> but this is Ok now
<Kilos> ty CuttingEdge  
<Kilos> ok now regster it
<rusty10> how?
<Kilos> CuttingEdge  help him please
<CuttingEdge> rusty10: /nickserv register password email
<rusty10> OK - will do so now
<CuttingEdge> (use a valid email address, as there may be some sort of secondary authentication linked to registration)
<Kilos> oh my superfly  do you see chance to chair? nuvo and pro snowed under
<Kilos> pretty please
<superfly> Ohi CuttingEdge 
<CuttingEdge> superfly: greetings :)
<superfly> Kilos: if my migraine goes away any time soon, I guess, but I'm on day 4
<Kilos> oh my fly
<Kilos> sleep till 2020
<superfly> Kilos: you've clearly forgotten what it is like to have small kids. 
<rusty10> OK - now im registered as rusty10 - thanx Kilos
<Kilos> happy you won rusty10  
<Kilos> oh ya superfly  
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> all i know is atrt and end meeting
<CuttingEdge> in other news, i've taken over maintaining the Neology Ubuntu 'archive' mirror
<Kilos> start
<Kilos> yay CuttingEdge  i was looking for you
<CuttingEdge> setup a 'release' mirror too now .. pending review
<Kilos> a few times we pointed peeps to neology
<CuttingEdge> Kilos: if anyone has problems with it, let me know
<Kilos> and i couldnt remember who worked there
<Kilos> i dont know how to get you iff you offline
<CuttingEdge> i've updated the launchpad owner details for the mirror .. my contact details are there too now
<CuttingEdge> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za-archive
<CuttingEdge> the release mirror is here:
<rusty10> Kilos, I see the list of names on a righthand column, but nothing to indicate who is up or not - but my previous guestname is in light grey
<CuttingEdge> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za-release
<Kilos> dont you want to join ubuntu-za on launchpad too
<rusty10> Is the darker names online?
<Kilos> nope rusty10  
<Kilos> maybe for the meeting
<rusty10> how do I know who is currently online?  Can I see it?
<Kilos> what client are you using
<rusty10> 'client'?
<rusty10> rusty10
<rusty10> ?
<Kilos> ok what system first
<rusty10> xchat
<Kilos> ok then go to settings
<rusty10> OK
<CuttingEdge> Kilos: i've been part of the ubuntu-za group since 2013, apparently ;)
<CuttingEdge> (according to launchpad)
<Kilos> preferences
<Kilos> yay CuttingEdge  please will you add yourself at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> rusty let me start other pc so i can see xchat
<rusty10> text box
<Kilos> somewhere there must be nick list
<CuttingEdge> rusty10: try: /names #ubuntu-za
<rusty10> OK
<CuttingEdge> some clients might like: /who #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> do you see user list
<rusty10> no
<Kilos> maybe you need to drag drop from the right hand side to open the user list window
<rusty10> O, there is a right hand column
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> all the nicks are in there
<rusty10> are all those on-line at the moment?
<Kilos> some will look grayed out
<Kilos> thaey are away
<rusty10> OK
<Kilos> but all you see are connected
<Kilos> at the bottom you should see 37 nicks
<rusty10> I will come this evening, but I have recently move home and have a question
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> what is the question
<rusty10> I now stay at Margate, and would like to know if there are other people using Linux or better still Ubuntu around here
<rusty10> perhaps I should ask tonight.
<Kilos> there was a guy at port shepstone but i havent seen him for a while
<Kilos> you can go to our new website and join our mailing list
<rusty10> I have to go now, but I will try to come tonight
<Kilos> lots of the list guys dont use irc
<Kilos> cool
<rusty10> how do I log out?
<rusty10> exept to close all
<Kilos> top tick xchat and close
<CuttingEdge> Kilos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<CuttingEdge> added myself to the bottom of the list
<Kilos> wonderful ty CuttingEdge  
<CuttingEdge> mentioned under the 'comments' section that i admin the neology mirror too - will make it easier to find/contact me should an issue arise
<superfly> CuttingEdge: you know frostbite? 
<Kilos> wonderful ty
<superfly> Ag
<superfly> Froztbyte or FroztyZA
<CuttingEdge> superfly: he used to work here a while ago, before i started
<superfly> Ah. Yeah, I've largely lost contact with him.
<CuttingEdge> i'm sure i can track him down if you want to make contact again
<superfly> nah, I have him on Facebook.
<Kilos> aw superfly  i forgot about you
<Kilos> and fb
<superfly> So I see his movements occasionally. Just our areas of interest have largely diverved, I think :-)
<superfly> *diverged
<superfly> woo! my G2 has been shipped. hoping to get it tomorrow or thursday
 * CuttingEdge ponders
<CuttingEdge> now that i've had a good look, i actually recognize some of the nicknames here
<CuttingEdge> mostly #clug users ;)
<Kilos> no lug channels are friendly lik #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> CuttingEdge  i read an article that says neology has gone ipv6 already
<CuttingEdge> yeah, most of our 'stuff' is IPv6
<Kilos> how do i get my 8ta connection to make use of ipv6
<CuttingEdge> at this stage, you'd probably have to tunnel it
<CuttingEdge> not sure if 8ta is IPv6 ready
<Kilos> i will fone them a enguire
<Kilos> my telkom mobile connection shows 4g is possible so who knows what a fone call will find
<CuttingEdge> that reminds me .. ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za is IPv6 ready too .. just noticed the AAAA record is incorrect
 * CuttingEdge goes to update
<Kilos> i go eat
<georgelappies> hi all
<georgelappies> Kilos there be two of you
<gremble> Good evening
<gremble> Good evening georgelappies 
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  im just eating
<Kilos> wbb soon
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<georgelappies> are you pulling a Gollum on us?
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> Kilos was probably alive when Tolkien wrote his books :P
<Kilos> her books
<gremble> Oh, You decided that he was a girl?
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> google
<gremble> Lol
<MaNI2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._R._R._Tolkien#/media/File:Tolkien_1916.jpg
<MaNI2> if thats a girl then I don't know :p
<Kilos> she was on some show one day
<gremble> LOL
<gremble> He died in 1973
<gremble> I doubt that he was on shows
<Kilos> its a her that wrote lord of the rings
<Kilos> ill ask my sis when i finish eating
<georgelappies> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLvIFRNbqOs
<gremble> Most certainly not :P
<gremble> He did have a daughter, but I am unsure of what she would be famous for
<gremble> Other than being from his loins
<MaNI2> he wrote the hobbit for her, thats probably her largest achievement :p
<gremble> That was an amazing book, so it is probably not a meager achievement
<MaNI2> toob ad about the movies
<gremble> I never watched the last movie
<MaNI2> it can't be unseen unfortunately :(
<gremble> They weren't horrible. Book is much better though
<Kilos> forgive me oh wise ones im thinking of jk rowlinns
<Kilos> 'rowlings or whatever
<MaNI2> haha, harry potter
<gremble> Yes, JK Rowling is a girl
<gremble> :P
<gremble> A very very rich one at that
<Kilos> ya
<georgelappies> no, no, no. JRR Tolkien was born in the Freestate in SA, he most definitely is male and any of his works by far surpasses the drivel we have seen lately marketed under the premise of high fantasy
<georgelappies> me = Tolkien fan ;p
<gremble> georgelappies has a slow internet connection :P
<MaNI2> hehe
<georgelappies> how do you know that gremble? ;p
<gremble> Educated guess 
<MaNI2> also a huge fan
<georgelappies> anyhow, not talking so much about movies / tv series. Talking about books and the creation of the world the story is set in
<MaNI2> of the books that is
<gremble> Do you blow them cold?
<MaNI2> the LOTR moviews were respectful at least
<MaNI2> hobbit movies were an attrocity 
<gremble> They are 12 hours of walking and hobbits doing slightly homosexual things
<georgelappies> yeah, also enjoyed them. Hobbit was definitely atrocious MaNI2 
<georgelappies> gremble, you have a warped perception of reality :)
<gremble> It's a shame that you think there is an objective reality
<Padroni> hi all
<gremble> Hey Padroni 
 * Padroni broke his Win7 using Kali 
<Padroni> sadly Win7 wasn't the target
<gremble> make the switch to Kali then
<gremble> How'd you break it?
<Padroni> not sure
<Padroni> but everytime I use Kali, Win7 goes BSOD on boot
<gremble> Oh. Is it a laptop?
<Padroni> yup
<gremble> Ah
<gremble> Windows has a nasty habit of not shutting down on laptops
<gremble> It suspends to RAM
<georgelappies> lol, gremble that was a good come back
<gremble> So when you boot with Kali, you erase the previous state of windows
<gremble> Well...
<gremble> Chrome just BSOD' my own machine
<gremble> haha
<Padroni> I tend to disable the 'hibernate' function completely
<gremble> Anyway, so as the state is erased, windows freaks out and BSOD's
<Padroni> but yeah
<gremble> It is not hibernate
<gremble> It is shitty OEM shit
<Padroni> I don't care enough about Win7 to get upset
<Padroni> i just reinstall
<gremble> I don't think it is world breaking
<gremble> It should be able to recover?
<Padroni> if you have ANY experience with Windows, you're use to that part anyway
<Padroni> nah, I am due to for a clean install
<Padroni> only use windows because of games anyway
<Padroni> so no harm
<gremble> georgelappies: you didn't say anything that I would have to make a comeback to. Ad hominem attacks on my opinion mean nothing to me :P
<gremble> And I was busy reading such an interesting article
<Kilos> we had 44 peeps here at lunchtime now down to 38 again
<Kilos> sigh
<gremble> Hmm, this was quite a crash. Even ripped out the activation malware
<Padroni> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> you guys chased all my peeps
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> I was here most of the day
<Padroni> but so busy
<Padroni> and now busy with 2nd shift
<Kilos> np being here is good
<Kilos> many lurkers are better than an empty channel
<Padroni> true
<Padroni> but at least I say something stupid now and then
<Kilos> haha
<Padroni> or pick fights with the bot
<gremble> Maaz will always win
<Kilos> yeah
<Padroni> #soon
<Kilos> whats that mean
 * Padroni wonders if Maaz is 3 laws ready...
<gremble> It means he will beat it soon
<gremble> He only knows one
<Padroni> what ^ said
<gremble> Don't burn the beans
<Kilos> nono he has been here for years, part of the furniture already
<Padroni> is it weird that I find it exciting to install a fresh copy of ubuntu?
<gremble> Yes
 * Padroni sighs
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> its exilirating
<gremble> Sir, do you have a moment to talk about our Lord and Saviour, ArchLinux?
<Padroni> I am actually looking at going straight-up debian on my laptop
<Kilos> dunno how to spell that
<Padroni> haha
<Kilos> wb highvoltage  
<Padroni> I have, indeed
<Kilos> eeek traitor
<highvoltage> o/
<Kilos> mind you fly also does debian on one pc
 * highvoltage too
<Kilos> but i think its more work than ubuntu
<Kilos> you too?
<Kilos> oh my
<gremble> I once had ubuntu on my computer for an entire week
<highvoltage> yep, since 2011 or so
<Kilos> gremble  your prob is
<gremble> I didn't even know that I had a problem
<Kilos> ubuntu is too mathematically advanced for you to work out the equation
<Kilos> that thing
<Padroni> All I know is
<Padroni> I am in love with linux
<gremble> linux just wants to be your friend though
<Padroni> and I refuse to upgrade any further than Win7
<Kilos> highvoltage  fly at least uses ubuntu on his others
<gremble> Don't make it weird
<Kilos> kde style
<highvoltage> Kilos: I use Ubuntu too in many places
<Kilos> yay thats good to know
<gremble> I think my windows crack was thwarted
 * gremble sighs
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<gremble> Don't pirate. its bad
<Kilos> you still at work
<Kilos> highvoltage  have you had a look at the latest za creation
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> courtesy of fly and friends
<Kilos> hit reset a few times
<highvoltage> yep, looked at it this morning
<Kilos> who told you
<gremble> Why don't you guys change the url in the topic?
<Kilos> gremble  Padroni  highvoltage  is the founder of this channel
<Kilos> to what
<highvoltage> I think it was actually Vhata and/or linuxboy who found the channel. but that was before it even became active
<Kilos> oh the skelms
<highvoltage> Kilos: I think it was on g+
<Kilos> oh maybe pro posted it
<gremble> Why are they skelms?
<Kilos> i thought they were watching us and not even coming to say hi
<Kilos> i forgot pro sneaks things to G+
<Padroni> hi highvoltage 
<Padroni> I need to write something for compunation again but don't get time
<Padroni> Hallo Hendrik
<highvoltage> hi Padroni 
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hello
<Kilos> hi MaNI2  you joining us tonight
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> wb CuttingEdge  
<CuttingEdge> Kilos: ta
 * Padroni lurks
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> lurk quietly so fly can rest
<Padroni> the best thing about night shift
<Padroni> is beer
<CuttingEdge> the guys at the office declared it beer-hour at 16:30 already ;)
<superfly> Maaz: hi
 * Maaz waves to superfly
<CuttingEdge> beer-o-clock even
 * Padroni flashes his CV
<Padroni> WHo do I give it to?
 * Padroni sees he will fit in
<superfly> heh. the best is when your CEO starts sipping a glass of white wine in an 11am meeting :-D
<gremble> I once wrote a test drunk.
<gremble> Don't do it
<gremble> its bad mmkay
<superfly> let me see if I can quickly brush up my meeting skills 
 * Kilos hands fly a new brush
<superfly> Kilos: thanks, my hair looks GREAT now
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> I wonder if I have permission...
<superfly> Maaz: start meeting about Kilos and his nonsense
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<superfly> ha!
<Kilos> yay
<superfly> Maaz: agreed Kilos is naughty
<Maaz> Agreed: Kilos is naughty
<superfly> Maaz: agreed Kilos refuses to co-operate
<Kilos> wow
<Maaz> Agreed: Kilos refuses to co-operate
 * Kilos lurks
<superfly> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-04-28-17-57-17.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-04-28-17-57-17.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-04-28-17-57-17.html
<superfly> woo! great meeting everyone!
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> :-P
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  wb
<inetpro> good evening
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell inetpro prepare to chair, nuvo snowed under but will let me know this avy if he can be available tonight" 10 hours, 7 minutes and 38 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi inetpro  wb you too
<inetpro> problems at the office fixed, next problem?
<Kilos> you home yet?
<inetpro> yes
<superfly> hi inetpro, Vince-0
<Kilos> good man
<superfly> Kilos: where are the previous meeting minutes?
<Vince-0> Haai
<inetpro> nice to see superfly has brushed up his meeting skills already
<Kilos> we  need  to train another chair but anyone but me
<CuttingEdge> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150324
<CuttingEdge> ?
<CuttingEdge> was just reading through it myself
<inetpro> superfly: hmm... I didn't link back to them in the agenda?
<inetpro> see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150324
<superfly> thanks CuttingEdge, inetpro
<superfly> inetpro: no, you didn't
<Kilos> hi  magespawn  
<Kilos> CuttingEdge  you keeping notes
<superfly> hey Maaz
<superfly> gah
<superfly> hey magespawn
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro goes to make some real coffee before the meeting
<superfly> OK, I've got a little bit of coding to do before the meeting, I'll be back in 20 minutes
<inetpro> and before reading the backlogs
<Padroni> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> cool superfly  
<Padroni> hi inetpro superfly 
<Padroni> ffs
<Padroni> you go through the whole installation
<Padroni> and it fails near the end
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> hi Kilos superfly 
<magespawn> Hi Padroni 
<Squirm> Hello
<magespawn> hah the meeting, my brain is still on Monday
<magespawn> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> magespawn: lucky for you then, it's the end of Tuesday!
<Squirm> 2 more nights until a long weekend :D
<Kilos> CuttingEdge  how you announced to our list who you are?
<Kilos> have
<CuttingEdge> Kilos: negative
<superfly> does he need to?
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> there is a link there by join us
<Kilos> i think it might help if others know about neology superfly  
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> Kilos: you talk too much
<Kilos> often there are mail about failure to get upgrades done
<Kilos> oh again
<Vince-0> Maaz, I'm Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: *blink*
<Vince-0> Maaz, I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Excuse me?
<Vince-0> lorlz
<Kilos> too early Vince-0  
<inetpro> how do you expect me to catch up?
<Vince-0> it's been a while
<superfly> Kilos: yes, true, but announce Neology, not himself
<Kilos> well both seeing as he is running it
<Kilos> he will get  the queries not neology
<Kilos> basically just join our lists and let them know what you do
<Kilos> superfly  right?
<CuttingEdge> joined the mailing list
<superfly> ja
<Kilos> good man
<inetpro> sjow Kilos, our next meeting only in 2030?
<Kilos> u oh
<inetpro> oops... at 2030... surely you meant 20:30
<Kilos> what did you break now
<superfly> Kilos: you're quite pushy, né?
<Kilos> ya that thing man
<Kilos> the pro gives me non stop grief
<Kilos> RTFS this and RTFS that
<superfly> RTFM, Kilos. Read the Fine Manual. Although, Read the Fine Site works too, I guess
<inetpro> Kilos: don't say 2030 and 2020, I get confused man :-)
<Kilos> ya but he knows i cant read
<Kilos> ok from now 8:30 pm
<superfly> Kilos: try not to confuse poor inetpro, he's getting old and he gets confused easily :-P
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<inetpro> ai!... and gremble still doing the windows thing?
<gremble> You mean the things that allow you to see through walls?
<Kilos> you guys must behave, the big sparks is here watching
<inetpro> time to forget about BSOD and just move over to a proper OS
<Kilos> inetpro  tell him
<gremble> I would, but I need to use SAS for statistics
<gremble> Otherwise I would've had Arch on my desktop a long time ago ;)
<Kilos> ai!
 * inetpro falls off his chair
<inetpro> even highvoltage here this evening?
<Kilos> yeah 
<Kilos> hi clr_  
<clr_> evening
<inetpro> great... time to get into meeting mode
<Kilos> lol you chased magespawn
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> ty
<inetpro> did the quick speed reading through the backlogs
<Kilos> quiet day inetpro  
<gremble> I made the mistake of trying to install Racket on my windows machine. I don't know how some people use windows as a serious mission critical operating system
<Kilos> superfly  .
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> he fell asleep
<superfly> Kilos: it's 20:30 now
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> and a bit
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^
<superfly> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu-ZA Monthly Meeting 28 April 2015
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> wb rusty  
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Alrighty
<Guest98387> hi
<Kilos> Maaz  I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Guest98387> rusty10
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<superfly> Welcome everyone to our monthly meeting. Please register your attendance with Maaz, like so: Maaz: I am <Name>
<magellanic> Maaz: I am hiren
<Maaz> magellanic: Yessir
<Vince-0> Maaz: I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Done
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<CuttingEdge> Maaz: I am Wesley Channon
<Maaz> CuttingEdge: Sure
<Guest98387> hi
<Padroni> Maaz: I am Padroni
<Maaz> Padroni: Done
<clr_> Maaz: I am Charl le Roux
<Maaz> clr_: Alrighty
<gremble> Maaz: I am Jaco Stroebel
<Maaz> gremble: Okay
<Kilos> Guest98387  /nick rusty10
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<blazehen> sup
<Kilos> meeting
<superfly> Maaz: topic Welcome
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcome
<blazehen> just wanted to let you all know that I didn't kill myself or die in any way, lol
<blazehen> sorry
<superfly> Welcome again, everyone. For those who are new, meetings are held every 4th Tuesday of each month at 20:30 SAST (UTC+2) and are pretty informal. Anyone is free to join in and give comments and suggestions, its even encouraged.
<blazehen> bad timing
<Kilos> good login now
<blazehen> busy :(
<superfly> welcome to our monthly meeting blazehen, glad you're OK :-D
<blazehen> alright :) ty superfly
<superfly> The minutes of the previous meeting are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150324
<superfly> In formal meetings they like to accept the minutes of the previous meeting, but I don't see that as necessary here. Anyone have any comments on the previous meeting minutes?
 * inetpro likes the style of our new chair :-)
<magellanic> nope
<superfly> Great. Moving on.
<inetpro> +1
<superfly> Maaz: topic: Plans for 2015
<Maaz> superfly: Excuse me?
<magellanic> sup Kilos sorry didn't see earlier
 * Kilos +1
<superfly> Maaz: topic Plans for 2015
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2015
<magespawn> hi
<magespawn> back again
<magespawn> meeting?
<Kilos> wb magespawn  login please
<magespawn> Maaz, I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto
<Guest98387> hi everyone
<inetpro> superfly: do we keep this issue as a topic for the rest of the year?
<superfly> inetpro: if we want to
<Kilos> hi Guest98387  do /nick rusty10
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi all
<captine> sorry i am late
<inetpro> Kilos: how do you know it is rusty10
<inetpro> ?
<Guest98387> im still battling to get going, cannot get my nicj changed :-(
 * Kilos clever
<Guest98387> but i am rusty10
<Guest98387> nock
<Guest98387> nick 
<superfly> inetpro, Kilos: Any feedback on the what we've been doing in terms of Ubuntu CoC, membership, etc?
<Kilos> ok Guest98387  well sort it after meet
<Guest98387> Ok
<inetpro> Guest98387: start with: /nick NewNick
<superfly> guys, lets keep the meeting rolling?
<Kilos> no new members from us atm but one from the lubuntu boys for next thursday
<superfly> we can sort out nicks afterward
<captine> Maaz, i am Bradley Putzier
<Maaz> captine: Righto
<Kilos> superfly  you need to help nudge the pro
<superfly> Does everyone know about our Trello board?
<inetpro> superfly: I haven't spent time looking into the COC, sorry
<magellanic> yes ;p
<Squirm> magespawn: I am Sinjin Swanepoel
<Squirm> lol
<superfly> brb - kiddy needs me
<Squirm> Maaz: I am Sinjin Swanepoel
<Maaz> Squirm: Okay
<Kilos> whew we get a breather
<Kilos> shout at him little blue eyes
<inetpro> Trello: https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<inetpro> anyone not on Trello, please join us there
<Vince-0> wots a trello
<Jacques_Stry> Maaz: I am Jacques Strydom
<Maaz> Jacques_Stry: Okay
<Kilos> https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<Kilos> Vince-0  ^
<Kilos> where we share work
<inetpro> Vince-0: superfly introduced it to us in December, a very nice way to manage projects
<Vince-0> ow ok
<Guest98387> dont want to interrupt all the formal meeting discussions :-), but wanted to ask if anyone knows of Linux or Ubuntu users out around Margate.
<inetpro> our trello board is publicly accessible but if you want to take part you need to register and we add you as a member
<Guest98387> I have use moved to Margate
<Kilos> Guest98387  go to https://ubuntu-za.org and where you see join us join our mailing list
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> how are you today ?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Kilos> join our meeting
<inetpro> Kilos: and tell them about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<superfly> back - a little boy was having a nightmare :-(
<Kilos> typ in maaz I am Name
<Kilos> shame fly
<captine> superfly, shame.  my guy seems to be getting those now.
<Squirm> Guest98387: I don't think there's anyone down Margate way(My girlfriend lives in Port SHepstone, but I'm hardly ever out that way)
<Squirm> Durban - Definitely. There is our group and the Durban LUG
<Kilos> there must be someone sheppy margate way
<Squirm> I knew of one person down that way - Can't remember who though
<Kilos> all those pcs dont run themselves down there
<superfly> OK, are we all happy about events in 2015?
<inetpro> I know someone in Durban who tried Ubuntu but gave up when his Canon Printer didn't work with it... sad case
<Kilos> new record nicks
<clr_> do we have any events in 2015 planned?
<clr_> or are we happy with the topic being on the agenda for the rest of the year
<clr_> ?
<superfly> sorry clr_, my bad, I meant plans for 2015
<inetpro> superfly: topic?
<Jacques_Stry> inetpro: Luckily the canon stuff has been fixed by now
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  did you login with the bot?
<inetpro> Jacques_Stry: clearly I need to speak to you
<clr_> I am not aware of any events planned for 2015, have I missed something?
<Jacques_Stry> Kilos: Did yes ty :)
<Kilos> ty
<superfly> clr_: on the agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150428
<Kilos> i cant keep up when you guys go so fast
<superfly> right, moving on then.
<inetpro> superfly: I guess we still need to encourage people to apply for official membership
<superfly> Maaz: agreed Carry on with Trello, membership and other things.
<Kilos> inetpro  yourself included
<Maaz> Agreed: Carry on with Trello, membership and other things
<superfly> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<captine> inetpro, I will apply later this year.  not very active yet, but will try anyhow
<superfly> Any events happening?
<superfly> I thought I heard about a release party, any news on this?
<captine> none that i know of in jhb
<qwebirc78238> I am Piet Beukes
<superfly> hi Piet!
<arnaudmez> Kilos: tried ubuntu 15.04 on my testing laptop but found it generaly slow
<qwebirc78238> Hi
<Kilos> aw
<superfly> I wonder if anyone is interested in starting up those Ubuntu hours again?
<CuttingEdge> speaking of releases .. i setup a 'release' mirror earlier today
<captine> superfly, ubuntu hour?
<CuttingEdge> http://ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za/ubuntu-release/
<superfly> captine: meet at a coffee shop, preferably without a laptop, to introduce new folks to the ubuntu community
<Kilos> ty CuttingEdge  neology runs well
<superfly> Maaz: idea Start up Ubuntu Hour again
<Maaz> Idea recorded: Start up Ubuntu Hour again
<captine> superfly, ah.  sounds interesting.  geeks without laptops.. like we will then need to talk to people... wow.  hectic :)
<inetpro> superfly: eish! I forgot to add the latest release to the Agenda 
<superfly> Maaz: accepted new release mirror at Neology: http://ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za/ubuntu-release/
<Maaz> Accepted: new release mirror at Neology: http://ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za/ubuntu-release/
<gremble> That sounds like a really good idea -> Ubuntu Hour
<superfly> (need a "note" action)
<captine> gremble, agree
<Kilos> superfly  query
<inetpro> superfly: can we please slip "Ubuntu 15.04" into the Agenda before Miscellaneous ?
<superfly> inetpro: go ahead
<superfly> yes Kilos?
<Kilos> shouldnt it be with your laptop
<superfly> Kilos: we can chat further after the meeting
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> for the ubuntu hour
<superfly> Maaz: agreed chat further about Ubuntu Hour after the meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: chat further about Ubuntu Hour after the meeting
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> let's keep the ball rolling
<inetpro> please refresh  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150428
<superfly> The other event that happened, more like news, I guess
<superfly> is that Kilos is now a member of one of the Ubuntu councils...
<inetpro> we still need people to organise release parties
<superfly> Kilos: the Ubuntu membershp council?
<Padroni> nice
<Padroni> well done
<Kilos> membership board
<inetpro> \o/
<superfly> that one
<captine> nice.  what does that mean exactly?  
<inetpro> very well done oom Kilos!
<Kilos> i get to vote for new members
<Kilos> ty all
<captine> nice.
<inetpro> captine: he get's to interview people applying for official membership all around the world 
<superfly> Maaz: agreed Congratulations Miles on your membership of the Ubuntu Membership Board
<Maaz> Agreed: Congratulations Miles on your membership of the Ubuntu Membership Board
<superfly> (gotta minute it somehow)
<inetpro> gets
<inetpro> +1
<captine> Kilos, hope I can bank your vote when applying :-)
<stickyboy> I'm good.
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Maaz: Kilos++ [for membership of the Ubuntu Membership Board]
<superfly> Anything else to add to events?
<Kilos> its actually simple, do enough to get great testimonials
<superfly> inetpro: should I add your idea for release parties?
<inetpro> superfly: sure
<superfly> Maaz: idea Release Parties for 15.04
<Maaz> Idea recorded: Release Parties for 15.04
<stickyboy> But didn't they already release 15.04?
<superfly> Great. Moving on.
<superfly> Maaz: topic Ubuntu 15.04
<Maaz> Current Topic: Ubuntu 15.04
<superfly> stickyboy: yes, a release party celebrates the release of a new version of Ubuntu
<stickyboy> superfly: Sure. I was just thinking it's a bit late. :P
<stickyboy> But I guess it was just a few days ago or so.
<inetpro> stickyboy: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3075/
<stickyboy> Cool, can someone make a cake for it?
<stickyboy> Like the IE and Chrome teams send each other on release days. :P
<Kilos> aw where is maia
<captine> stickyboy, lol
 * inetpro running on Kubuntu 15.04 right now
<captine> inetpro, nice. how is it treating you.  I am a little nervous to go to it with the system D changes etc
<stickyboy> systemd is #winning to be honest.
<CuttingEdge> inetpro: you may have some catching up to do .. i've done 4 machines already ;)
<stickyboy> Today I learned about systemd-nspawn...
<inetpro> captine: it's awesome, but at the same time not without some minor glitches
<stickyboy> systemd-nspawn makes it super easy to use containers.
<stickyboy> I haven't found a use for containers yet, but I will.
<arnaudmez> containers ???
<arnaudmez> tell me more about stickyboy
<superfly> alright boys. let's keep to meeting during meeting time
<Jacques_Stry> On my machines I have found that 15.04 takes quite a bit longer to boot up...
<stickyboy> Ooops, didn't realize it was a meeting.
<captine> inetpro, I hear a lot of great things about Mate 15.04 (new ubuntu family member :).  Dude on Linux Unplugged podcast is one of the key developers/maintainers
<Jacques_Stry> :)
<inetpro> I normally disable fancy desktop behaviours but haven't figured how to do it here, must say I'm surprised how smooth it's running 
<captine> i need a good day to install it if I do. Using mac mini as my desktop and installing non-apple OS is a pain.
<superfly> Any other comments on 15.04?
<superfly> Right. Moving on.
<inetpro> KDE Connect is really awesome, allowing me to drive my desktop mouse with the Andoid device
<Padroni> did you upgrade or clean install?
<arnaudmez> superfly: found it a bit slower than Mint 17 but maybe I need to reinstall and see
<arnaudmez> inetpro: will take a time and try 
 * superfly did an upgrade
<inetpro> Padroni: I did a clean install but copied my home folder across before first login
 * Padroni needs to back up his home folder
<superfly> K, let's move on.
<inetpro> always make a backup!!!
<captine> cool
<arnaudmez> inetpro: does it work without causing issues now ?
<Squirm> I have my / mounted on a 20Gb partition and /home on the remainder of the drive. So my home folder follows me around :)
<superfly> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<superfly> anything else?
<inetpro> arnaudmez: let's talk more after the meeting
<arnaudmez> 'cause i remember years ago that copy-paste of home was problematic ... really
<Squirm> arnaudmez: works for me
<arnaudmez> sorry guys, what's the meeting topic
<Squirm> Nothing my side superfly
<inetpro> I didn't have problems with that at all
<arnaudmez> i came late today
<captine> saw some mails on one of the mailing lists about some documentation project?  Anyone have any more info on that?  think it is general and not Ubuntu specific
<Kilos> speak to Jacques_Stry  captine  
<captine> looking up emails quick
<inetpro> oh, if anyone else knows more Ubuntu people in the rest of Africa please talk to Kilos, he's lining them up at #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> superfly  
<Jacques_Stry> captine: Will fill you in on documentation later
<Kilos> rewquest please
<Kilos> requets too
<captine> thnx Jacques_Stry 
<Jacques_Stry> np
<Kilos> can someone who uses fb often advertise the africa site
 * Padroni will do
<captine> so.,..  I unfortunately went back to Windows 8.1 at work after using Ubuntu for about a month as my main desktop.  Was fun, but changing roles means no longer in IT so need to conform
<Kilos> ty
<gremble> I can, but I don't have many friends :P
<gremble> captine: You have my condolences
<Kilos> maybe from ubuntu-za in fb even
<captine> thnx gremble... 
<Padroni> jeez
<Padroni> 8.1?
 * Padroni is a mocker of Windoze 8 users...
<captine> or whatever
<captine> Padroni, not a win expert
<captine> think it is 8.1... isnt it?
<Padroni> both are equally useless
<captine> yip it is.  just checked :)
<Squirm> captine: roles?
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> in the News: KDE Ships Plasma 5.3, New Feature Release https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.3.0.php
<captine> moved from IT into finance
<superfly> Maaz: idea advertise ubuntu-afica on facebook
<Maaz> Idea recorded: advertise ubuntu-afica on facebook
<Kilos> i would personally like to thank superfly  inetpro  and team for the great africa site
<superfly> Maaz: agreed find out more about the documentation effort
<Maaz> Agreed: find out more about the documentation effort
<gremble> I would like to know more
<gremble> about the documentation effort. I would like to get involved
<Squirm> captine: there was one... tails?
<Squirm> captine: https://tails.boum.org/
<Squirm> superfly: documentation in terms of...?
<Kilos> booktype
<Jacques_Stry> gremble: After meeting i'll give you a quick update
<superfly> Squirm, gremble: Speak to Jacques_Stry
<Kilos> speak to Jacques_Stry  
<Squirm> Will do
<Kilos> lol
 * Squirm looks pointedly at Jacques_Stry
<gremble> Squirm: there was mention of it on the mailing lists. As I understand it, they want to document OS things for central and easy access
<Jacques_Stry> :)
 * Jacques_Stry hides
 * Padroni just had to do a system restore on Win7.  Which means it is now retarted for at least 5 reboot cycles
<Padroni> :/
<Squirm> gremble: cool
<superfly> OK. can we move on to electing the next chairnick?
<Padroni> Jacques_Stry,  you need to do that tut on compunation?
 * Kilos votes superfly
<Jacques_Stry> Padroni: Good idea
<Kilos> very efficient chair
<inetpro> wb Langjan
<Kilos> hi Langjan  
<Langjan> hi guys, hows the meeting going?
 * Padroni points to his lazyboy : That there is the only chair i am comfortable with
<Kilos> almost done Langjan  
<superfly> no
<Squirm> Langjan: tell Maaz who you are
<gremble> Hey Langjan. Did you get your email sorted?
<superfly> Kilos: only efficient because I've got a bunch of sick children that all need my help now, and so I want this meeting done 30 minutes ago.
 * Kilos vote secong choice inetpro
<Kilos> second
<inetpro> +1 for superfly
<Kilos> sorry for pulling you in  superfly  
<Padroni> +1 superfly , inetpro 
<inetpro> but we still need other volunteers as well
<superfly> no, only as a last resort.
<Langjan> Great, just to let you guys know  installed import export tools, had to fiddle around a bit to get the right settings but worked like a dream, I couls select each folder that I wanted to import
<Kilos> CuttingEdge  ^
<captine> inetpro, are there instructions on how to do the meetings (Maaz commands etc(
<inetpro> captine: I will help you
<captine> i am just not sure I can guarantee being here for the next 2 months
 * inetpro changes his vote to +1 for captine
<inetpro> ai!
<captine> lol.  mihgt not be here L)
<Langjan> Sorry Squirm I need to be guided as to how to do that (again)
<captine> I can do it but will need you to step in if not here
<Squirm> Langjan: type "Maaz: I am ..."
<inetpro> captine: ok, I'll be on standby
<Squirm> without the ... and the ""
<Langjan> Maaz: I am Langjan 
<Maaz> Langjan: Okay
<superfly> Maaz: agreed Next chair to be decided via mailing list
<Maaz> Agreed: Next chair to be decided via mailing list
<superfly> since no one can agree
<Vince-0> please include the Maaz bot howto 
<Squirm> Maaz: Help
<Maaz> Squirm: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> superfly  ty for being an excellent backup chair
<Squirm> Vince-0: like so?
<CuttingEdge> Kilos: i'm all for volunteering, but give me one or two meetings first, just to get into how things operate ;)
<Langjan> Hi gremble  did you get my drift about the mails? Thks for the help
<gremble> Yes Langjan :)
<gremble> Glad you got it sorted
<superfly> Maaz: agreed Next meeting 26 May 2015
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting 26 May 2015
<superfly> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-04-28-18-31-09.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-04-28-18-31-09.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-04-28-18-31-09.html
<melodie> good evening
<CuttingEdge> superfly: nicely done
<captine> evening melodie 
<Squirm> 'lo
<inetpro> thanks superfly!
<captine> thnx superfly 
<melodie> hi captine 
<melodie> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi melodie  
<Langjan> Lekker slaap manne en maninne, that's you melodie 
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> :)
<Kilos> sleep tight Langjan  
<Vince-0> k
<Langjan> Thks Kilos 
<Kilos> glad you got it all sorted
<Langjan> Me too thks
<melodie> I would like to know if some people are interested in doing their own custom version of Ubuntu?
<Kilos> hope you wrote it down
<Langjan> No, it was too much trial and error
<melodie> I have used Ubuntu Builder since 2012, it's a nice tool quite easy to use and Kamilion continues it somehow on his ppa
<captine> melodie, I thought about something like that for a business edition etc... but no time
<melodie> it's a tool written in Gambas, with the look and feel of a gtk3 app
<melodie> captine would you be interested if I say, in some time, I'd like to do that, and why not open a new project? 
<superfly> minutes are up at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150428
<melodie> ie : a list of packages would be needed, perhaps configuration files...
<superfly> Kilos: are you going to create the next meeting page?
<gremble> Gambas is such a weird language to want to code in :P
<Kilos> the pro does that superfly  
<inetpro> melodie: I tried it in a VM here and it's surprisingly fast 
<inetpro> superfly: I'll handle it asap
<melodie> inetpro Bento?
<inetpro> melodie: yes
<qwebirc78238> Kilos, help me again with the nick - /nick "my name" dont do it
<melodie> good
<inetpro> just had a few minor issues 
<melodie> inetpro let me know if you find bugs, so that we squeeze them
<captine> melodie, sounds interesting.  what would we be wanting to do that cannot be done by contributing to current ubuntu?  That is always my question.  Think there is a lot on the business side, however I certainly don't have the skills... cannot even remember how to config things without google
<melodie> captine this is beside the question, I'll explain why
<Kilos> qwebirc78238  first try /nick anynick
<Kilos> qwebirc78238  do /j ##kilos
<Kilos> ill help you there
<Kilos> there
<Kilos> it worked
<melodie> I am working on Bento Vivid now, because I want to see what comes next after Trusty and while doing so I meet with my own set of issues to deal with, and take advantage of it to do bug reports (as good as possible)
<melodie> that helps
<inetpro> melodie: reporting bugs takes time and unfortunatey that is not a luxury that I have
<Kilos> now do /nick rusty10
<gremble> Jacques_Stry, Squirm shall we talk on #ubuntu-za-documentation about the documentation project? (or anyone else that wants to talk about it)
<Kilos> anynick   now do /nick rusty10
<anynick> it says it is already in use
<melodie> captine then I was also reporting some details to a Debian developer this morning, about a package he takes care of, and also a few days ago, about an Openbox which is only for test purposes
<melodie> inetpro you can list them here and tell me just like that
<Jacques_Stry> gremble: surely
<Kilos> eish
<captine> melodie, you sound pretty technical... i may not be the resource you are looking for :)
<melodie> inetpro ie: if it's about sound, not needed. the packages for the sound will come next
<Kilos> e 
<anynick> so it does not allow me
<Jacques_Stry> Documentation is a project started my William, shame he couldn't make it for the meeting
<melodie> captine I don't need to be that technical while discussing, but while helping I do. but the devs have tought me and I am learning as I go anyway
<Kilos> inetpro  please help anynick  
<Jacques_Stry> aim of the project is to promote the use of open source software in schools
<Kilos> he registered rusty10 this avy
<melodie> captine you can help with anything not so tech
<stickyboy> Kilos: He's gotta auth to it.
<melodie> such as docs for the ones who have no knowledge, this is very appreciated generally
<melodie> or else, whatever is in your scope
<Jacques_Stry> but problem is that OSS is usually not well documented and lack the books necessary for them to be implemented in schools
<Kilos> stickyboy  explain nicely to him please he is new
<melodie> anynick what says? do you need help?
<Jacques_Stry> that is where William started with his project
<stickyboy> Kilos: Actually he is apparently already logged in.
<anynick> yes
<stickyboy> anynick: Do you have another IRC window open somewhere maybe? :D
<melodie> anynick I am listening
<anynick> yes on xchat
<captine> melodie, sounds interesting.  just need to align with the vision and purpose of a new distro and can then work on time available to contribute.
<stickyboy> anynick: I mean, it seems like 'rusty10' is actually connected. And that's you somewhere. :P
<Kilos> thats why close the site one and go to xchat
<captine> night all.. gotto run
<melodie> <anynick> it says it is already in use  | what is?
<Jacques_Stry> he wanted to get a system where it will be easy for people / educators / contributers from all over to help in writing books to be used in schools
<melodie> captine I would not submit anything else than Bento Openbox as a basis
<anynick> I started on xchat and was sent here on the ubuntu side
<Jacques_Stry> so we looked at a few systems and the one we are currently looking at is Booktype
<CuttingEdge> anynick: try: /nickserv ghost rusty10 password
<anynick> Ok
<melodie> anynick what would be "the ubuntu side" ?
<melodie> CuttingEdge :D
<Padroni> night all
<Padroni> see you tomorrow
<Guest98387> now on xchat
<CuttingEdge> melodie: greetings
<melodie> captine because Bento is meant to be very fast and very easy all at same time, and very easy to build ont
<melodie> on
<Kilos> ok now  /nick rusty10
<melodie> CuttingEdge hi
<gremble> Jacques_Stry: Booktype looks like something used to author books. Why? Why not just have a web interface?
<Jacques_Stry> i successfully installed a server for us to test on last night and you guys can check it out: http://52.10.81.81/
<gremble> Something like an easily readable wiki where you can download the database to use it offline ( i remeber that was one of the usecases)
<Guest98387> nope - /nick rusty10 but does not work
<gremble> Yes, I had a look at that now. It looks very neat
<CuttingEdge> Guest98387: thats because its currently in use
<melodie> captine http://linuxvillage.org/en/
<melodie> :)
<CuttingEdge> Guest98387: try: /nickserv ghost rusty10 password
<melodie> I'm hungry now
<melodie> I'll bbl
<Jacques_Stry> gremble: Booktype isn't just about authoring but also about collaborative writing, it has proper version control so is perfect
<gremble> So does a wiki?
<Jacques_Stry> and about offline use the finished books can be easily downloaded and re uploaded
<Guest98387> it does not allow me to ghost
<melodie> Guest61971 you may have to wait some time
<CuttingEdge> melodie: i tried sushi the other night .. i suppose its an acquired taste ;)
<melodie> it happens
<Guest98387> perhaps I just need to log off and start again
<melodie> CuttingEdge acquired? what does acquired mean?
<melodie> Guest61971 just be patient
<CuttingEdge> melodie: ie: not really my 'thing'
<Guest98387> im really trying, believe me
<melodie> no I don't :D
<melodie> why should I? ;D
<Jacques_Stry> gremble: We are trying to keep it as simple to use as possible, wiki doesn't really fulfill that to me
<melodie> CuttingEdge no problem
<melodie> CuttingEdge which desktop do you like best? Openbox can take several of them on top because it is only a windows manager
<gremble> Jacques_Stry: Okay, I don't particularly care how you guys decide to present the content. What is your plans on contribution management and what can I do to help?
<CuttingEdge> can see i'm going to have to google bento .. haven't seen/played with it before
<melodie> Guest61971 I am joking!
<melodie> CuttingEdge why do you want to google? if you have a question please just ask
<CuttingEdge> melodie: ironically, i was a huge fan of the original gnome .. but over the years, i've become quite fond of the simplicity of unity
<Jacques_Stry> gremble: that is a very good question, we should be discussing this with William as this is his project - don't want to put words in his mouth
<melodie> CuttingEdge I am not the Unity kind, but... I'll show you something I did with Bento last year or so
<CuttingEdge> melodie: cause i can't see screenshots over IRC ;)
<Jacques_Stry> gremble: Could I ask you to put that in a mail and send it to the mailing list
<Jacques_Stry> He usually replies pretty quickly
<gremble> Okay. 
<CuttingEdge> melodie: URL ?
<melodie> http://forum.linuxvillage.org/index.php/topic,338.msg2268.html#msg2268
<melodie> CuttingEdge you tell me..
<Jacques_Stry> But if you have any ideas please let us know gremble - the more hands the better
<melodie> Jacques_Stry one idea: how many people in #ubuntu-za and #ubuntu-africa like Lubuntu? 
<melodie> I know Lubuntu wishes to open their team wider, so... 
<Padroni> I use lubuntu on my eeebox pc's
<melodie> Padroni did you try Vivid already?
<Padroni> nope
<Padroni> link?
<Jacques_Stry> Use it on my htpc's etc
<melodie> Padroni right away! wait a sec
<Padroni> I need something that will ubuntu, but on p2 / p3 specs
<Padroni> like 1.4Ghz with 1GB RAM
<CuttingEdge> melodie: is there a APT repository or PPA for bento ?
<Padroni> but mostly
<melodie> http://lubuntu.me/
<Padroni> i need to figure out how to install ubuntu on my iphone
<melodie> CuttingEdge 3 repositories
<melodie> for the isos
<melodie> CuttingEdge the repos are the ones from Ubuntu, plus a few ppa added with care
<melodie> CuttingEdge http://linuxvillage.org/en/downloads/
<Padroni> anyone?
<Padroni> Ubuntu on iPhone.  Anyone?
<Jacques_Stry> Would do it
<Jacques_Stry> Would use it*
<gremble> I heard that you can do it by putting the iPhone in the microwave for 30 seconds
<gremble> This allows you to hijack the bootloader
<gremble> and bypass the transmogrifier
<Padroni> you  must think I am a windows 8 user?
 * Padroni is offended...
 * gremble takes a sip of tea
 * Padroni pictures Kermit with a cup of tea and sniggers...
<gremble> That is funny, because I like kermit. I have a redeyed treefrog tattood on my arm
<Squirm> Gnight all
<Jacques_Stry> night
<Padroni> I'm off too
<Padroni> laters, folks
<gremble> Cheers
<Jacques_Stry> haha should probably be getting some sleep too - enjoy everyone, chat later
<inetpro> quietness, yay! :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> It got really busy here for a moment
<Kilos> i cant even keep up
 * inetpro had to step out to regain his sanity
<smile> My inbox is overflowing
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: and poor Guest61971 will be wondering why people are trying to talk to him
<gremble> Yes. How could they
<smile> 100 emails and counting
<Guest9000> I am going to keep this one, I think
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> can the real gremble please come back
<Guest9000> Can the real slimshady please stand up, please stand up
<Kilos> Guest61971  shout if you need help quick before everyone falls asleep
<inetpro> Kilos: that is the graeme dude man
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> tis is graham
<gremble> DudeMan: The world's chillest superhero
<Kilos> sham epoor fly battling with the whole family sick
<gremble> My sister was at an All Girls event in bloemfontein
<gremble> It sounds like the entire town has gotten sick
<Kilos> eish
<gremble> So many are sick that they are considering closing Afrikaans Meisies here in Pretoria for the week
<Kilos> i used to like all girl events
<Kilos> wow
<gremble> Ha. I made an IRC bot
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> It has 0 functionality other than connecting to freenode :D
<Kilos> can it make coffee
<gremble> Nope
<smile> Irc coffee.
<gremble> I't can't even disconnect
<Kilos> useless bot
 * smile makes coffee
<gremble> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> gremble: There isn't a pot on
<gremble> Maaz Coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<gremble> Maaz coffee for smile
<Maaz> gremble: Sorry...
<gremble> gah
<gremble> I forgot your syntax
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<smile> :-D
<melodie> Maaz help
<Maaz> melodie: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<melodie> Maaz help  south african stuff
<Maaz> melodie: Excuse me?
<melodie> Maaz help me with  south african stuff
<Maaz> melodie: I use the following features for south african stuff: lotto
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<melodie> lol
<gremble> Maaz: Help me with system administration
<Maaz> gremble: I use the following features for system administration: apt-file, aptitude, dns, http, ipcalc, mac, man, nmap, ping, ports, tld and tracepath
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<gremble> Nice
<smile> Maaz: man file
<Maaz> smile: file — determine file type
<Maaz> smile: file [-bchiklLNnprsvz0] [--apple] [--mime-encoding] [--mime-type] [-e testname] [-F separator] [-f namefile] [-m magicfiles] [-R maxrecursion] file ...
<smile> XD
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for gremble!
<smile> Maaz: square root of 4
<Maaz> smile: Excuse me?
<smile> Lol
<smile> Maaz: 2+2=
<Maaz> smile: Excuse me?
<gremble> He doesn't do math
<Kilos> Maaz  100/10
<Maaz> Kilos: 10.0
<gremble> Oh, only math for kilos it seems
<Kilos> Maaz  100*10
<Maaz> Kilos: 1000
<smile> He does
<smile> Maaz what if 1=1?
<Maaz> smile: Sorry...
<Kilos> there is some symbol for adding
<Kilos> Maaz  2=2
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz  2+2
<Maaz> Kilos: 4
<smile> Maaz wikipedia google
<Maaz> smile: *blink*
<smile> Maaz wikipedia
<Maaz> smile: What?
<smile> O no. He doesnt know wikipedia
<gremble> Maaz: google wikipedia
<Maaz> gremble: "Wikipedia" https://www.wikipedia.org/ :: "Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" https://en.wikipedia.org/ :: "Wikipedia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia :: "Wikipedia:About - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:About :: "Wikipedia - Android Apps on Google Play"
<Maaz> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.wikipedia&hl=en :: "Wikipedia | Facebook" https://www.faceb…
<gremble> He does though
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> hi SirBoss  
<gremble> !id Good Night Kilos
<SirBoss> Good Night Kilos
<gremble> :D
<gremble> !quit
<Kilos> lol
<williamk> Hi, anyone still on
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: http://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 26 May 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1EOpSGp
<inetpro> williamk: hi
<melodie> hi williamk 
<williamk> Does anyone want to know about The Documentation Project
<gremble> Hey williamk 
<gremble> Ya, I sent an email a bit ago to the mailing list
<gremble> Sec, Ill be right back with my questions though.
<gremble> Tea time
<williamk> Hi gremble, I assume you are Jaco
<inetpro> williamk: Jacques_Stry is the one who installed it on his server now
<gremble> I am indeed 
<gremble> Content is what I am interested in. Banalities like a contribution styleguide, content scope etcetera
<melodie> williamk is it especially dedicated to za/africa? 
<melodie> williamk just asking as right now Lubuntu is doing a documentation project, maybe could you join forces?
<williamk> Jacques_Stry has setup Booktype
<melodie> at #lubuntu-devel if you are interested to check with them
<melodie> and less formal, at #phillw
<williamk> It is not just a za/africa project
<gremble> Yes, I did go take a look at the server he set up. Looks nice
<melodie> williamk gsilva has setup a bazaar on launchpad and is now doing a tutorial
<williamk> 2 things I would like to come out of this Documentation Project
<melodie> williamk lately I noticed their team lack manpower for the doc so, perhaps would you want to talk with gsilva, rafaellaguna, wxl ... ?
<williamk> 1. Documentation for Schools, using the DBE curriculum
<williamk> 2. Certification, ECDL/ICDL LPI
<melodie> great!
<williamk> melodie, I am not an Lubuntu user, but the Project can be used for Lubuntu docs
<melodie> williamk what about you get "Malinux" and see if you could reuse bits of the documentation which is integrated in it?
<melodie> williamk or maybe they can put links to it in some parts, but I can't say, I'm not the one in charge there
<melodie> about Malinux, this is something else, I host it
<melodie> It's an Xubuntu 12.04 branded for the teachers of High School and University in Mali 
<melodie> not my doing : a non for profit association where I went to help last year, produces it
<melodie> williamk I will provide the link for anyone interested to see how it is and perhaps use it or use parts of it
<melodie> http://phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/malinux-2.0.iso http://phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/malinux-2.0.iso.md5sum
<melodie> I have installed it to a bunch of machines along with other people last year it's pretty and the doc is right on the desktop
<williamk> Jacques_Stry is going to create an install doc for Booktype, so anyone will be able to  setup their own project on their own server
<melodie> williamk wait a sec please
<melodie> williamk ok I have passed on the message
<melodie> let's see what's next :D
<melodie> williamk the documentation you are planning is to be on the ubuntu wiki, right?
<smile> Slaapwel :)
<williamk> melodie - The docs will be created on the Booktype server, It is very easy to use, goto http://52.10.81.81
<williamk> Here is the doc for Booktype 2.0 : http://sourcefabric.booktype.pro/booktype-20-for-authors-and-publishers/what-is-booktype/
<melodie> williamk where will it be published once written?
<melodie> williamk this is interesting
<melodie> and what about the LPI ? It needs an agreement to spread it
<melodie> as far as I know
<williamk> LPI, not the document to teach LPI, look here http://ict-innovation.fossfa.net/wiki/public-wiki/foss-certification-training-material/lpi-training-materials-and-practice-testing-engines
<williamk> melodie - " where will it be published once written?" we have not discussed/decided that, I would like something like Flossmanuals : http://en.flossmanuals.net/
<melodie> not for the ubuntu wiki then?
<melodie> just wondering, williamk are you a teacher?
<williamk> melodie, like I said "we have not discussed/decided that", so I don't know
<williamk> No I am not a teacher, I am a Comp Tech for a University of Technology here in Durban, but am wanting to reduce the cost of books for schools/UOTs/Univs/etc
<melodie> williamk oh good!
<gremble> Well, I am keen to help. I am a copywriter/proofreader, so there is that that I can bring to the table
<williamk> Imagine, all ( or a few ) teachers for a school subject, getting together and creating a manual for that subject, for all teachers to use,
<williamk> also so that others in another country can base their content on our content
<gremble> Isn't that what they are doing now with these new CC textbooks that the students get for Science and Math?
<gremble> Dept Education got a bunch of volunteers to write standard textbooks
<williamk> gremble - yes, at Siyavula : http://www.siyavula.com/, we can create manuals that they have not
<williamk> If you know any teachers that are willing to create manuals, using FLOSS software, when this is ready, tell them about it
<gremble> Sure
<gremble> I lost control over my one urxvt terminal >.>
<williamk> Let the teachers contact their fellow subject teachers, and see what they come up with
<williamk> The word should spread, and hopefully we will have lots of manuals
<williamk> The next step is to get the manuals ratified by the DBE, to be used at schools
<gremble> Okay, so you want to make textbooks? Not comprehensive floss documentation?
<williamk> As I said above, 1. Documentation for Schools, using the DBE curriculum
<williamk> and 2. Certification, ECDL/ICDL LPI
<williamk> Those are my 2 interests, but that does not stop anyone else creating other floss documentation
<williamk> If you have a look on the Booktype site ( http://52.10.81.81 ), I have created a book "Ubuntu14.04 LTS Server Installation" guide
<gremble> Yes. I read that then as well. Right now what I understand: Documentation for schools and 2. etc. They are being done on BookType so far. Still no mention of what is being documented, except that it will be using the DBE curriculum and something-something floss
<magespawn> williamk: is that address for the Booktype server a test or is it going to be permenant?
<williamk> Each school subject has a curriculum and a manual/textbook, the curriculum is on the DBE site, we/teachers need to create the manual/textbook
<gremble> Ah
<gremble> Now I understand what is happening
<gremble> Textbook writing
<williamk> magespawn : I am not the one setting up the server, it is on ec2 at the moment, and it looks like we might be able to get a server
<williamk> gremble - Personally I don't know the difference between a textbook or a manual, to me it is the same, I am assuming Textbook for schools, and manuals for ICDL/ECDL, LPI, etc
<gremble> Manual is for reference whereas a textbook is for learning
<magespawn> so these manuals/textbooks would then be free for all to use?
<gremble> Manuals are usually denser and lead by example, where as textbooks generally are easier access
<gremble> don't lead by example*
<magespawn> you will have my support where i can give it, i am off to bed now, good night all
<williamk> "be free for all to use?", yes, we still have to discuss this, possible : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/License
<williamk> Ok, good night all
<gremble> Cheers guys
<melodie> good night
 * inetpro just upgraded to KDE Plasma 5.3
<inetpro> and immediately seems even faster than before 
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-29
<captine> morning all
<magespawn> good morning
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn  Jacques_Stry  ThatGraemeGuy  inetpro  and others i have missed
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<Kilos> im really becoming good at pointing peeps to other peeps
<Kilos> im sorry for the extra work load Jacques_Stry  , but you are doing a great job
<Jacques_Stry> haha no problem
<Kilos> at last the project is taking off, poor william was getting despondent i think
<Jacques_Stry> Well, working with volunteers - things can time a while sometimes but as long as stuff keeps moving
<Kilos> the early mails were all about advice but noone did anything
<Kilos> once again , my team to the rescue
<Kilos> now the big work comes, geting teachers to learn irc and get involved, doing everything via emails takes forever
<Jacques_Stry> Yip, but at least we have a base to work on now
<Kilos> yeah ,well done
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  idea
<Kilos> maybe we can bypass the teacher prob
<Kilos> and you are the man i think with connection to the education peeps who lay out curriculums
<Kilos> maybe the books are all on online already and just need downloading
<Kilos> julle moet die dink werk doen man , my kop is seer vandag
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<Kilos> ohi my inetpro  well done sir
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> and the stupid act may fool others
<Kilos> i know better
<magespawn> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> i wont give you work if you greet me magespawn  
<magespawn> i did earlier
<Kilos> lemme check
<Kilos> before i greeted must be, ok forgiveness is forthcoming
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> hehe
<Jacques_Stry> Morning inetpro, magespawn 
<Jacques_Stry> kilos: Problem is even if we get the books - still have to be translated
<Kilos> oh my was that the aim
<Jacques_Stry> They can't accept anything if not available in all the language of teaching
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> hi Jacques_Stry 
<Kilos> magespawn  we hit 49 for a while last night
<Kilos> 1 more
<gremble> o/
<CuttingEdge> greetings
<Kilos> morning gremble  CuttingEdge  
<gremble> I think my internet has been throttled >.>
<gremble> Good morning Kilos 
<magespawn> Kilos: i see
 * Kilos needs some help please https://pypi.python.org/pypi/cElementTree
<Kilos> then went to here http://effbot.org/downloads#celementtree
<Kilos> have no idea what or how to download the right one for 14.04
<Jacques_Stry> Honestly I still struggle as well if the install file isn't a *.deb
<Kilos> yay its not only me
<Jacques_Stry> You will probably have to go for the .tar.gz
<gremble> No stop
<Jacques_Stry> :)
<gremble> It is a python package
 * Kilos stops
<gremble> So you can download and install it with pip
<Kilos> command please
<gremble> Give me a second
<Kilos> pip install ?
<gremble> pip install cElementTree
<Kilos> ty
<gremble> Why are you installing a fast implementation of the elementtree API?
<Kilos> ibid needs it
<Kilos> No distributions at all found for cElementTree
<Kilos> ill need to somehow point pip to that link
<gremble> no. It works for my
<gremble> me*
<gremble> pip install celementtree
<gremble> Sec
<Kilos> it cant be in the main packages 
<gremble> No. It's not
<gremble> Then you want to download the tar.gz package
<Kilos> for that effbot thing?
<Kilos> oi why are things so difficult
<gremble> Because you're trying to play with orphaned packages
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> i dont even know how to make a crying smiley
<gremble> If it's crying, how can it be a smiley?
<gremble> I hate slow internet so much
<Kilos> on the second link there is a whole list of celemetree files
<Kilos> emoticons then
<Kilos> daai goeters
<Squirm> It's almost weekend
<Kilos> does one just get the top one?
<gremble> Squirm: you are ever the optimist
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> oi and the fly told me never install from source
<Squirm> gremble: well, after tomorrow is the weekend
<Kilos> because i break things
<gremble> Probably good adive
<gremble> advice*
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nm mrfixit will sort me tonight
<Kilos> :')
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> :'(
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> methinks thats the sad smiley
<pieter2627> hi all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  hoe gaan dit daar?
<pieter2627> Goed, en self met oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Kilos> jy het gisteraand se meeting gemis
<Kilos> sies man
<pieter2627> ja sorry, sien dit veroggend toe ek emails kyk - het vergeet
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> lekker meeting gehad, die vlieg het die stoel bestuur
<Kilos> hy vat nie nonsens van kabouters nie
<pieter2627> stoel bestuur?
<Kilos> chair
<Kilos> daai ding
<Kilos> meeting chair person
<pieter2627> ah, wou nou net vra waarn toe die stoel gery het 
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> sal maar die log gaan lees
<Kilos> mooi
<CuttingEdge> sent an email to mirrors@ubuntu.com about adding the Neology mirror to the za.* DNS mirror pools
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> isnt it in there already
<CuttingEdge> naaaa, its not a 'country' mirror but a 'private' one
<Kilos> when you open update manager and choose other and tisk the arrow next to za neology shows
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<Kilos> both of you
<Kilos> if you were both at the meet we would have hit 50
 * Kilos needs to restart
<Squirm> fyi - http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/825994-kubuntu-1504-plasma-53-review
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> me wonders how the fly family is fairing
<Kilos> right sounding word maybe spelling is wrong
<Kilos> faring
<Kilos> Maaz  define fairing
<Maaz> Kilos: Fairing \Fair"ing\, n. A present; originally, one given or purchased at a fair. --Gay. [1913 Webster]  {Fairing box}, a box receiving savings or small sums of money. --Hannah More. [1913 Webster]
<Kilos> Maaz  define fsring
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about fsring. Maybe you meant Fring, Faring, Firing or firing?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  define faring
<Maaz> Kilos: Fare \Fare\ (f[^a]r), v. i. [imp. & p. p. {Fared}; p. pr. & vb. n. {Faring}.] [AS. faran to travel, fare; akin to OS., Goth., & OHG. faran to travel, go, D. varen, G. fahren, OFries., Icel., & Sw. fara, Dan. fare, Gr. ????? a way through, ??????? a ferry, strait, ???????? to convey, ?????????? to go, march, ????? beyond, on the other side, ????? to pass
<Maaz> through, L. peritus experienced, portus port, Skr. par to bring over. [root]78. Cf. {Chaffer}…
<Kilos> in other words hoe gaan dit met hulle
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> ty Kilos 
<magespawn> so whats up tonight?
<Kilos> i really dont know magespawn  been very quiet here
<magespawn> so i see
<magespawn> wiliiamk was on late last night, talking about the document project again
<Kilos> aw i missed it
<magespawn> was late or early depending on how you look at things
<Kilos> but glad he is learning to use irc for quick answers
<Kilos> so strange such old buntu peeps that dont use irc
<magespawn> they have set up a test server for the book software they want to use to make the manuals here http://52.10.81.81/
<Kilos> oh yes i know about that
<Kilos> we just gotta watch wwk and jacques for info
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> sup Kilos 
<Kilos> you missed last nights meeting, shame on you
<Kilos> we were one short to make 50 nicks here
<Kilos> then i can retire
<kulelu88> I was asleep
<kulelu88> I think
<pieter2627> Kilos: it's faring
<Kilos> ty pieter2627  
 * pieter2627 is a bit brain fried - just read last night's log
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> pieter2627  after the meeting was too much for me i cant keep up when things fly like that
<magespawn> right go to go work a bit, back later
<pieter2627> yea, those two conversations were also almost parallel
<Kilos> yeah i give up with that
<Kilos> i like things like now Q+A after each other
<pieter2627> gremble mentioned that he is good at proofreading - has he check the grammar on africa's site?
<pieter2627> yip, this is better - i also don't pay too much attention to names so get confused at times
<Kilos> lol he has seen the site, i think if he found something wrong he would have said so
<pieter2627> ok, i'm then just gonna do a last check before proposing those merges
 * pieter2627 have to install nikola first... but wanna try something
<Kilos> ok
<Squirm> Good evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oh and hullo uncle Kilos
<Kilos> lol hello inetpro  
<Kilos> i wont say anything
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> well
<inetpro> something wrong with hullo?
<Kilos> normally you read scro;; backs all over
<Kilos> scroll
<Kilos> and find whas wrong where
<Kilos> whats
<inetpro> hmm.... lemme check
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you know im sure to make the membership application next thursday at midnight
<Kilos> i might even give you a +1
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> did I miss something?
<Kilos> hmm...
<kulelu88> I can help you install nikola in docker
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<pieter2627> kulelu88: awesome, that is exactly what i'm trying to do
<kulelu88> pastee.org your dockerfile and I will clean it for you pieter2627 
 * pieter2627 didn't realise i got disconnected
<pieter2627> kulelu88: have not created one yet, just started (run) an python:2.7 to test
<kulelu88> don't download that 900MB version of theirs
<kulelu88> the first world doesn't think of africa when they write their 1GB software for testing
<Kilos> wow
<pieter2627> haha, already did
<kulelu88> unless you live in cape town, which is trying to be first world
<pieter2627> lol
<kulelu88> with your wine and cheese and hipsters 
<kulelu88> and startups
<pieter2627> do you suggest installing python in a debian image?
<kulelu88> pieter2627: I went with an ubuntu install. my image + python = 350ishMB
<pieter2627> ok (debian is about 100Mb smaller that ubuntu)
<kulelu88> i'm just used to the ubuntu way now, so I stuck with it
<pieter2627> me too
<pieter2627> just explorer debian - aren't they same anyway
<kulelu88> you'd get flamed for saying that in murican channels
 * pieter2627 is clearly wrong then
<pieter2627> did you install python 2.7 or 3.[3-4]?
<kulelu88> 2.7
<pieter2627> will try that then
<kulelu88> check which version superfly and them used for the site
<Kilos> 3.4 i think
<pieter2627> we talked about it the other day, but forgot
<Kilos> inetpro  which python did we use for the sites please
<kulelu88> python --version
<kulelu88> sudo python --version
<pieter2627> Kilos: ^^
<kulelu88> sudo rm -rf /
<Kilos> 2.7.6
<pieter2627> just NOT that last one
<kulelu88> possible that they may have used a venv. go into the directory where nikola is installed and check version there
<Kilos> rm: it is dangerous to operate recursively on ‘/’
<Kilos> rm: use --no-preserve-root to override this failsafe
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> missed not 
<pieter2627> see Kilos is clever
<Kilos> i coulda sworn we used 3.4
<Kilos> everything else is 2.7 but something rings a bell about 3.4
<kulelu88> Guidos desire
<Kilos> inetpro  ping man
<Kilos> he is buried in python bot land
<inetpro> huh?
<kulelu88> or watching pron
<Kilos> we used python 3.4 on the site didnt we
<inetpro> Kilos: how must I remember that?
<Kilos> ya nikola wanted it
<Kilos> pieter2627  wants to know
<inetpro> I have documentation for the purpose to remind me
<Kilos> rtfs
<Kilos> read the freaking stuff
<Kilos> and give us the answer
<inetpro> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~inetpro/ubuntu-africa/build-instructions/view/head:/pages/build-instructions.rst
<Kilos> pieter2627  rtfs
<kulelu88> rtfd? 
<Kilos> hi gremble  
 * pieter2627 reading
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> read the freaking dialogue
<pieter2627> documentation
<Kilos> oh ya that
<Kilos> evening superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> pieter2627, Kilos: it doesn't matter. Nikola runs on both
<Kilos> ah ty
<pieter2627> superfly: ty
<kulelu88> won't there be conflicts cause of the custom work. or is that just the template design?
<inetpro> hi superfly
<superfly> hi inetpro
<Kilos> superfly  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/831768
<Kilos> will those fixes make aptitude safe to use
<Kilos> hi smile  
<smile> Hi :)
<smile> Another crash with unknown cause
<Kilos> ai!
<smile> Long live Windows
<Kilos> lol
<smile> :-P
<smile> I will swap disks with another pc to see if the problem occurs with other hardware :)
<Kilos> good luck lad.
<smile> Thanks
<smile> How s your day :-P
<Kilos> same old different day
<smile> You will have to explain that. ;-)
<Kilos> same old daily routine but on another day
<smile> Whats your routine
<Kilos> wake up
<Kilos> gbreathe
<Kilos> breathe
<Kilos> eat
<Kilos> look after sheep and poultry
<Kilos> water plants
<Kilos> play on pc
<Kilos> sleep
<smile> You only eat once?
<Kilos> lunch and supper
<Kilos> and when waking pc goes on first
<Kilos> read  mail then rest of the day starts
<Kilos> and now im ready for bed again
<smile> :-) good night!
<Kilos> lol now now
<smile> Not now?
<smile> :-P
<Kilos> 5 mins more
<smile> Thats not a magic number
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> 2 then
<smile> You should always go sleep on a rounded number
<smile> :-D
<Kilos> ya sleep at 10pm
<smile> You are late.
<Kilos> but gotta get ready first man
<smile> :-P
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> good night all. sleep tight. tomorrow is another day
<smile> Not sure about that
<smile> We can only hope
<smile> Good night :)
<Kilos> the sun will definitely be up
<smile> Nature can not be predicted
<smile> :-P
<superfly> Finally got Quasseldroid working on my G2
<smile> LG SUCKS
<smile> :-P
<gremble> smile so eloquently surmised the problem with induction :P
<gremble> Especially scientific induction
<smile> :-O and that means?
<gremble> If you see 9999 9999 white swans and decide that all swans are white, you do not necessarily have a truth, since observing one black swan will negate your theorum that all swans are white
<Trixar_za> Hypothesis
<gremble> Hypothesis, theorum. Semantics. 
<Trixar_za> No, Theories are proven by experimentation.
<Trixar_za> So not semantics
<gremble> No. I don't do experiments to prove theorums. I construct proofs
<gremble> Hypotheses are also tested by experiment
<smile> :)
<Trixar_za> No, they are tested by experimentation. That's their definition. They're the guesses to what you're observing. Experimentation proves it, which turns it into a theory
<Trixar_za> That's why it's the theory of evolution, not the hypotheses of evolution :|
<gremble> How will you test the fundamental theorum of calculus by experimentation?
<Trixar_za> You can tell I've had this argument with creationalists
<gremble> I can tell that you should read Karl Popper :P
<Trixar_za> Math is pure science. You can't fake it. It will always work out that way. That's proof. Experimentation is just another form of proving your observation and explaination of it correct.
<smile> The bible is real. The bible itself, not its contents. :-P
<Trixar_za> No, some of what is in the bible happened. But if you think it's historically accurate, then you've missed the point of it.
<gremble> You can fake it though. Russell gave us the set of all sets paradox, Godel has shown us that anything more expressive than Peano Arithmetic has paradoxes. So even "pure" formal systems come with flaws
<gremble> So to think something derived from there is flawless is naive
<Trixar_za> paradoxes aren't flaws
<gremble> Of course they are
<Trixar_za> Only if you believe self-contradiction isn't logical.
<gremble> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principle_of_explosion
<gremble> If you can prove something is true and its negation is true, you can prove anything
<gremble> Contradiction* not negation
<Trixar_za> Makes sense to me. But you're wrong about it proving anything. I hate using the term because of that blasted book, but most things have various 'shades of gray' to it and not just two extremes.
<Trixar_za> Well, using it to prove everything that is
<gremble> By proving anything I mean propositions that can only have true or false outcomes. Anything more complex than that is not the realm of logic
<smile> Slaapwel :)
<gremble> equality etc
<gremble> good night smile 
<smile> Interesting :-)
<Trixar_za> Then you have a very shallow view of logic and reality :P
<gremble> I highly doubt that 
<gremble> Logic != Reason
<gremble> and your reality is not something that exists outside of our man-made universe
<gremble> Does anyone here know why there are Riots in Baltimore?
<Trixar_za> We have our own riots and stuff, so we don't really care? Oo
<superfly> I find it interesting, Trixar_za that you say evolution is a theory, but in reality you can't run an experiment on it...
<gremble> See "working hypothesis" :P
<gremble> But I will go do Category Theory in silence and not argue over the internet xD
<superfly> And I must go to bed.
<superfly> Night
<gremble> Cheers
<Trixar_za> You can. With short-lived organisms and plants.
<superfly> Right. You keep on believing that.
<Trixar_za> That's how they did it for the last few decades with the first experimetation of genetics being done with wheat.
<Trixar_za> By a monk no less
<gremble> That was not evolution. That was an experiment on hereditary traits
<gremble> Fuck. I keep getting sucked in
<gremble> Haha
<Trixar_za> Actually, I have a simpler solution.
<gremble> Go for it
<Trixar_za> I'm done and I'll /ignore gremble - problem solved and I won't keep getting sucked into his whatever this is
<gremble> That, is actually an excellent solution
<gremble> :P
<Trixar_za> I've already had to leave one channel because of somebody that liked to contradictory and loved turning people against me. I'm not going to go through that again.
<Trixar_za> be*
<gremble> Oh. I am in no means or way trying to be malicious
<gremble> I apologise if that is the tone that came across
<gremble> And I most certainly don't want to turn anyone against anyone
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-30
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi barrydk  inetpro  pieter2627  and other za peeps
<pieter2627> hi Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Kilos> haha its not done until its done!
<Kilos> i had a terrible dream last night, got an email in weird form, like a scanned page with complaints kinda added in blotches all over the page,  saying please change the name of ubuntu-africa as it belonged to them, but search as i might i could not see who it came from
<Kilos> woke up very angry
<ThatGraemeGuy> o_O
<ThatGraemeGuy> you need a holiday
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> why would synaptic give this message but still do installs , updates etc perfectly
<Kilos> synaptic:19491): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_child_watch_add_full: assertion 'pid > 0' failed
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/1282542
<ThatGraemeGuy> first hit on google for "GLib-CRITICAL **: g_child_watch_add_full: assertion 'pid > 0' failed"
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy  i just get wow google cant find anything
<ThatGraemeGuy> google actually says that?
<Kilos> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> are you sure you're using google
<ThatGraemeGuy> paste the url that says that
<Kilos> usinmg ibid to google
<Kilos> using
<Kilos> maybe its the bot
<ThatGraemeGuy> ugh
<Kilos> <Kilos> google what is synaptic:19491): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_child_watch_add_full: assertion 'pid > 0' failed
<Kilos> [30/04/2015 09:41] <QA> Wow! Google couldn't find anything
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> use google like a normal person
<Kilos> whew then i have to search 500 or more pages not the first 4
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok never mind
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm a terrible sucker, I never learn to just stfu
<Kilos> no man its your community spirit that drives you to help idiots
<Kilos> thats at least a good sign
<Kilos> hi psydroid  
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> I'm in Poland now
<Kilos> holiday?
<psydroid> yes, for a week
<Kilos> nice, enjoy it
<psydroid> yesterday I went to visit my colleagues at my old company
<psydroid> thanks
<psydroid> and one of them told me my current manager used to be his team lead
<Kilos> ah
<psydroid> I will be going to Berlin later today or tomorrow morning
<Kilos> oh ThatGraemeGuy  are you guys doing ipv6 already? i tested here http://www.test-ipv6.com
<Kilos> now i need to rev telkom
<ThatGraemeGuy> not as far as i know
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<stickyboy> I just finished Bill Bryson's A Short History of Nearly Everything.
<stickyboy> So amazing!
<stickyboy> psydroid: Berlin <3
<Kilos> good morning stickyboy  CuttingEdge  
<CuttingEdge> greetings
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo CuttingEdge 
<ThatGraemeGuy> to what do we owe the privilege? ;-p
<CuttingEdge> ThatGraemeGuy: its thursday ;)
<CuttingEdge> (i'm also trying to be a little more active within the community)
<ThatGraemeGuy> actually its friday for those of us on the normal mon-fri grind
<ThatGraemeGuy> public holidays ftw
<CuttingEdge> yeah .. i thought tuesday was monday
<CuttingEdge> and monday felt like sunday :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> restart needed wbb
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> how are things?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<magespawn> peachy
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> learning new things, so that is good
<Kilos> always
<magespawn> just learn't how to mac-telnet into a mikrotik router and enable the ethernet port
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> not so difficult, just followed the instructions, but very useful
<Kilos> yeah but nowq you know how
<Kilos> routers are terrible things to me
<magespawn> hopefully i can remember it too
<magespawn> you can download the mikrotik router-os and install it on a pc to practice
<Kilos> nice
<magespawn> mikrotik are also not like other routers
<magespawn> http://www.mikrotik.com/ if you want to have a gander
<Kilos> nono im happy now with a switch the between pcs here
<Kilos> and sharing 3g connection is so easy
<Kilos> router drove me nuts
<Kilos> nice to use things that jusr word
<Kilos> just
<magespawn> i am fairly used to 'normal' routers, but the mikrotik and cisco are some next level stuff
<Kilos> yeah well keep learning, you need it ahead
<magespawn> basically you connect to the device through its mac address rather than ip address
<Kilos> i read a bit about that in the i-net+ study guide im working through
<Kilos> if 2 pcs ahre a connection does the second pc alos fall under the main pcs firewall or must it have its own firewall
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> if 2 pcs are sharing
<Kilos> my keyboard has been drinking again
<pieter2627> Kilos: is your kb old enough to drink :p How are they connected/sharing?
<Kilos> ya sharing this ones 3g
<Kilos> im sure the kb sneaks a dop when im away
<Kilos> eth connection through a switch
<magespawn> the first fire wall might only be checking the traffic that come to it from the net, generally local settings are more relaxed than internet setting
<magespawn> having said that, on linux i am not actually sure
<magespawn> anyway, pack up time for me, chat later
<Kilos> all i want to firewall is from the net anyway. i totally trust me
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<ThatGraemeGuy> <Kilos> [15:40:45] all i want to firewall is from the net anyway. i totally trust me
<ThatGraemeGuy> in my experience you probably shouldn't
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> oi irc dropped me
<Kilos> grrr
<captine> hi all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> hows you?
<captine> doing ok.  thanks for asking.  and you?
<Kilos> good ty
<captine> u see the interesting things with Microsoft.  They have their coding tool working on Mac and Ubuntu to be able to develope and integrate with azure... even has built in GIT support
<captine> Docker containers even working for them now... so one can possibly run a microsoft platform application (pastel or something) in a container on a docker server.... i think..
<captine> gotto run.  daughter not sleeping.  brb
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> w0000t canonical is happy with our site
<Kilos> our africa site that is
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
 * Kilos waits for comments from pro
<captine> Kilos, where did you see Canonical being happy? they mail you?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> we can use the ubuntu trademark freely
<Kilos> and here is the comment about the site
<Kilos> We think your website is fantastic, 
 * Kilos bows to the site building team
<captine> awesome.  well done all
<Kilos> oi the splits have got us
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: what's up?
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: well done!! Again
<Kilos> not me man, you guys
<inetpro> no you
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> Kilos: yes
<inetpro> but to be honest, I agree with ThatGraemeGuy, if I was you I would not trust you :-)
<Kilos> oh when you update a wiki page do you make a ps: at the bottom
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hahaha you okes sound like tara, she says im a random cannon
<inetpro> ps: at the bottom?
<inetpro> where do you get that?
<Kilos> ps as when you add something at the end of a letter
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> why what
<inetpro> why would you want a ps: at the bottom?
<Kilos> well times and events change the staus
<Kilos> status
<inetpro> uh
 * inetpro is lost
<Kilos> you get notifications
<Kilos> fly was right you are getting old and get confused and lost easy
<inetpro> Kilos: please go back and draft the full picture before asking funny questions out of context
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i updated my wiki page man
<Kilos> with ps at the bottom
<inetpro> you see, there's one missing piece of info already... next?
<Kilos> uh
<Kilos> my wiki page says it notifies you
<captine> Kilos, better a random cannon than a loose cannon :)
<inetpro> Kilos: next?
<Kilos> oh ya she said loose
<captine> lol
<captine> so u bashing around in the ship.. :)
<Kilos> next she said go blow something up
<Kilos> inetpro  did you read your mail?
<Kilos> i know you dont read mails often
<inetpro> Kilos: yes, next?
<Kilos> oh my must there be more
<Kilos> ?
 * inetpro still doesn't get the context of the question
<inetpro> maybe someone else does, but I don't
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> nm that now
<inetpro> nm?
<Kilos> wont you write the team reports in simple
<Kilos> nm=never mind
<Kilos> the how to for team reports
<inetpro> oh I will do the team reports before midnight... but please explain your question so I can understand
<inetpro> no need to explain the team reports, anyone can just do it
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> that top thing is too much for me
<Kilos> i looked again today, i wanted to do it for you
<Kilos> write the how to in simple and i can maybe help you out sometimes
<Kilos> what question are you talking about sir pro
<inetpro> 04/30 20:21:37 <Kilos> oh when you update a wiki page do you make a ps: at the bottom
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> please rephrase
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ok lets say you do a wiki page for membership right
<Kilos> are you with me
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> then months later things have changed right?
<inetpro> yes?
<Kilos> to update your wiki page do you ps at the bottom or just add in as i did
<inetpro> Kilos: it depends
<Kilos> or do you change the whole thing to suit present circumstances
<Kilos> on?
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> o/
<inetpro> wb kulelu88
<inetpro> Kilos: 1. in the context of your question PS = postscript
<inetpro> which is either, 
<inetpro> a) an additional remark at the end of a letter, after the signature and introduced by ‘PS’, or
<inetpro> b) an extra piece of information about an event that is added after it has happened
<inetpro> am I right?
<Kilos> yessir
<inetpro> 2. a wiki page is just another web page
<kulelu88> thank you Sir
<inetpro> Kilos: 3. if you want the reader to see all historic information, then you probably want to add new information in such a way that it becomes clear that it is new information... how you do that is up to you and yourself, if it's your own page
<inetpro> Kilos: 4. if it is not your own page, then you probably want to follow the same style as the original authors
<inetpro> Kilos: 5. having said all the above, we are talking about a wiki here... all info is version controlled
<Kilos> nono i do nothing without first checking with the bosses
<Kilos> just read my wiki and see if its ok please
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> Kilos: put yourself in the shoes of a new reader
<Kilos> i cant, they are all clever
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> and know how to rtfs
<inetpro> Kilos: did you double-check your email address?
<Kilos> see, there is method in my madness
<inetpro> uh!?
<Kilos> i should have just asked you to proof read for me hey?
<Kilos> if i knew how i would have added the new parts in a different colour
<Kilos> but i dont want to know now
<Kilos> hi Guest61971  
<guest653> hi Kilos
<Kilos> and guest653  
<Kilos> that you rusty?
 * guest653 is AndrewLSD via mobile
<Kilos> ohi there cant mobile do the nick thing
<Kilos> well done and wb
<captine> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> ty
<andrewlsd> hi captine
<Kilos> andrewlsd  why you on mobile
<captine> the #ubuntu channel can be frustrating.  half my chat client just has the details of those leaving and joining... very annoying
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> my IRC client ignores those
<Kilos> i dont even go there anymore
<Kilos> oh ya captine  you can turn that off
<andrewlsd> ohi superfly
<superfly> sup andrewlsd
<captine> thanks Kilos.  am looking into it.  using hexchat
<andrewlsd> I've just been in an hour long hangout, so am all social-networked out.  see you another time (for longer)
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> Anyone seen Microsoft VisualStudio Code for Linux?
<superfly> https://code.visualstudio.com/download
<inetpro> superfly: yes
<inetpro> I mean I've seen it but have not installed it
<inetpro> oh btw Kilos, it's done now
<Kilos> good man ty
<Kilos> just got the trello notifications
<Kilos> did you write a simple how to
<Kilos> did you see the loco teams today
<Kilos> they using our idea to get other groups in one plce
<Kilos> well cheche anyway
<inetpro> Kilos: the howto is simple
<Kilos> our as in you and fly
<Kilos> not as it was i get lost when it says look if there is a similar page
<Kilos> i need a do this do that howto
<Kilos> like mazal did the coc thing
<inetpro> Kilos: we can look into adding more details in the monthly report tomorrow
<Kilos> nono man
<Kilos> i just thought i would try help you out
<Kilos> i actually need the correct link to the meetings logs
<Kilos> i get lost following http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<inetpro> Kilos: the monthly report for this month is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports/15/March
<Kilos> i want to get all fly used to command maaz
<Kilos> so i can hand them to someone else to chair
<Kilos> africa  that is
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> Maaz: help meeting
<Maaz> inetpro: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<Maaz>   I am <True Name>
<Maaz>   topic <topic>
<Maaz>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<Maaz>   minutes so far
<Maaz>   meeting title is <title>
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<inetpro> what more do you need?
<Kilos> sjoe was that all
<inetpro> yes
<Kilos> oh yay ill just tell them to QA help meeting
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: remember
<Kilos> ill try
<inetpro> I have not set up proper logging and,
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> I have not set up a web page for accessing the logs yet
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> you really want me to do it now?
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> thank you
<Kilos> will still be some weeks i think
<Kilos> i also like just chatting to you at times too you know
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> without being told to rtfs
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> aw he left
<inetpro> hmm.. who do we have here?
<inetpro> wb theblazehen
<Kilos> wb theblazehen  
<Kilos> too busy to chat to his friends looks like
<inetpro> btw Kilos, no more time left to celebrate the release of Vivid
<Kilos> ya i see its by done 
<Kilos> we have time for 16.04 release
<Kilos> then there will be dvds to hand around
<Kilos> temp between 7 and 9°c tommorrow morning inetpro  
<Kilos> dress warm on the boney
<inetpro> at #ubuntu-za we are not very good at celebrating a release... something we need to work on
<inetpro> luckily it's holiday tomorrow
<Kilos> maybe cuttingedge will like that
<Kilos> we need to entice maia back into the fold
<Kilos> what can we promise her other than permanent chair
<Kilos> dont talk now gotta take bp
<inetpro> bp?
<Kilos> blood pressure
<Kilos> felt bit week last 2 days
<Kilos> sis checked bp this morning 149/99
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> now we fixing it with magic
<Kilos> 131/92 now
<inetpro> how do you bring it down so quick?
<inetpro> btw, it's weak, not week
<Kilos> 1 clove garlic morning and night and right hand on south pole of magnet for 15 mins
<Kilos> that too ya
<Kilos> should be normal by tomorrow night
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<Kilos> you think im just a pretty face
<inetpro> don't take me so serious man
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> no need to stress like that
<Kilos> why?
<inetpro> look at you, you almost pass out with the bp of yours
<inetpro> all my fault
<Kilos> i still took sheep to and from grazing
<Kilos> no man not you
<Kilos> tomorrow im better and you will still be you
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro gotta go sleep early for a change
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> ya but no 2 am wake up
<Kilos> sleep tight my friend ty for everything
<Kilos> wow gonna rain
<Kilos> one whole night and no rtfs
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i wonder who this graham is
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> Slaapwel :)
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-01
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> * inetpro gotta go sleep early for a change
<Kilos> but at 11.37 trello cards move magically
<Kilos> hi MaNI  
<MaNI> hi
<Kilos> are you settling in ok here in our madhouse
<MaNI> sure, I'm mostly busy working just check in here for the load shedding bitching :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> latest i heard is they are planning 6 hour shedding this weekend
<MaNI> well that will be fun
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> eish sharks struggling again
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<pieter2627> morning Kilos, how are u?
<Kilos> cold and you?
<pieter2627> good - i love the cold
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> pieter2627  het jy jou goed al propose?
<magespawn> good day
<Langjan> Hi guys, why are you whukking? Don't you know its whukkersday? You should be out in the healthy sunlight, toy-toying about some issue. 
<Kilos> hi Langjan  
<magespawn> nice Kilos nice
<magespawn> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> hi magespawn  ?
<Langjan> Hi Kilos  and magespawn 
<magespawn> not working, just about to go out in the sunlight, but not to toy-toy
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> :12:44:34:. < magespawn> good day
<Langjan> Just popping in to say hi and to check on you young uns
<Kilos> you clock is wrong
<Langjan> 12:51
<Kilos> nice to see you visit when nothing is broken Langjan  
<Langjan> Thks Kilos 
<Kilos> you are always welcome here
<Langjan> You make me feel so
<Langjan> thks
<Langjan> appreciated
<Kilos> thats what im here for, making peeps feel at home
<Langjan> peeps? peepers...at what? 
<Kilos> mense man in moderne taal vir lui mense
<Kilos> peeps=people
<Langjan> O, poepe? 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> OK ek gaan weer loop, gaan bolle rol vanmiddag
<Kilos> geniet
<Langjan> jy weet mos, old mans marbles
<Kilos> ja
<Langjan> Dankie
<Langjan> Maar deesdae is dit die jongmense wat alles oorvat en wen
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> Ja, dis baie goed
<Kilos> julle moet bril opsit laat jy kan mooi korrel man
<Langjan> Dis nie die bril nie, dis die dril
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> its all in the wrists
<Langjan> jy weet mos, as jy bewe kan jy nie reguit rol nie. 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Whats in the wrists, arthritis? 
<Kilos> yeah that too
<Langjan> I must tell you the arseritis joke some time
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> Mooi loop, cheers!
<Kilos> enjoy the game
<Kilos> cheers now
<Langjan> Thks
<Kilos> seems like madness runs in my family
<Kilos> boet tells me he is gardening
<magespawn> you get it from the family, so it self sustaining
<Kilos> i asked how do you garden in dubai
<Kilos> he sends pics of two bonzai trees on sitting room table
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> Kilos: have you used any othe network analysers?
<magespawn> s/othe/ of the
<Kilos> for what magespawn  
<Kilos> i dont know if ive used any even
<Kilos> no loadshedding this weekend telkom says in news
<Kilos> oh of the
<Kilos> nono
<magespawn> like wireshark
<magespawn> bbl just taking a wailk to the shop
<Kilos> oh hmm... i think so sometime
<Kilos> ok
 * magespawn pokes Kilos 
<Kilos> ouch
<magespawn> mm seemed the best way 
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> have you spoken to kbmonkey lately?
<Kilos> nope i sent him a link for that buntu open box thing
<Kilos> and hes said he will try it but thats all
<magespawn> i was just wondering if that linux studies site was still up
<Kilos> i think so yes
<Kilos> do you have the link still
<magespawn> it is in the channel topic
<magespawn> #linux-studies and linux-studies.za.net
<magespawn> i get a forbidden access code though
<Kilos> oh ya me needed permissions
<Kilos> ill ask him if he can sort something , but he takes like a week to answer mail, i think he is battling some
<magespawn> wasn't superfly hosting it?
<Kilos> maybe
<Kilos> hi superfly  ^
<magespawn> that channel was created in Feb 2012
<magespawn> did not realise that it had been that long
<magespawn> do you know what problems kbmonkey is having? nothing too serious i hope
<Kilos> weow
<Kilos> no work and needed to find accomodation last i heard
<magespawn> isn't he a programmer?
<Kilos> yeah i think so
<magespawn> from what i see there is not shortage of a need for those sort of people
<magespawn> s/not/no
<Kilos> well mail him if you find any please
<magespawn> i don't suppose you know what language he uses?
<Kilos> nope 
<Kilos> ill ask him
<Kilos> mail sent. now we wait
<superfly> oh, ja, I upgraded my server, and that might have been a casualty
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> is it fixable superfly  ?
<Kilos> no rush i think
<superfly> most likely
<Kilos> and maybe then can you take control of it
<Kilos> aw we missed piet
<Kilos> shame he is still struggling to get his nick
<magespawn> what is nick Kilos?
<magespawn> ^ the
<Kilos> nickname magespawn  
<Kilos> his one is rusty somenumbers
<Kilos> he was here on meeting night and we didnt have time to help him
<stickyboy> Kilos: omggggggggggggggggggggggg
<stickyboy> http://lists.habari.co.tz/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/linux
<stickyboy> Mailing list for Linux Users Group in Arusha, TZ.
<stickyboy> w00t
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tell them to join us man
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> brb just changing connection again
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> here's a first world problem... trying to install ubuntu when you dont have a wired keyboard... bluetooth keyboard wont work when selecting the boot option on the thumb drive
<captine> lol
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> borrow one somewhere
<magespawn> captine: i think usb will work
<magespawn> good evening
<captine> magespawn, i dont have usb keyboard.. only bluetooth
<captine> lol
<magespawn> mmm i wonder if you can add the bluetooth drivers to the kernel yourself
<Kilos> captine  how did you get into this situation
<captine> mac mini
<Kilos> ah
<captine> and bluetooth keyboard.  used my work keyboard last time I loaded.
<captine> was wanting to nuke and pave with 15.04 gnome edition...
<captine> might have to get a cheap keyboard tomorrow
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no one near you with one?
<captine> tried my neighbour... only imac with bluetooth
<captine> lol
<captine> am keen to get a new desktop PC to stop using the mini
<Kilos> eish
<captine> just need my lotto tickets to come in
<captine> not serios
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh, where did the day go?
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<inetpro> good evening Kilos
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> ty inetpro 
<magespawn> in and out, like the hokey pokey tonight
<inetpro> magespawn: anything else we need to add in our team reports for the month?
<inetpro> Current report: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/April2015#South_African_Ubuntu_team
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<magespawn> will have a quick gander
<Kilos> we getting somewhere inetpro  
<Kilos> we just need to sleep a bit more
<inetpro> Kilos: been a busy few months, not sure how you plan to keep us all fit and running smoothly at this pace
<Kilos> sorry man
<Kilos> you okes started the trello thing
<Kilos> magespawn  dont believe him he is the one pushing
<magespawn> inetpro: looks complete
<magespawn> maybe mention team colaboration being done using trello and the increase in irc activity
<magespawn> new members?
<Kilos> ya lots
<Kilos> we up 11 i think
<inetpro> magespawn: we need to leave more things for next month man :-)
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> mmmm, perhaps we need to do more things for next month?
<Kilos> whew magespawn  we tired man
<inetpro> Kilos: who's tired?
<Kilos> me man
<Kilos> hi alphad  
<inetpro> only your blood pressure that need fixing :-)
<alphad> hi kilos
<Kilos> oh i forgot to magnetise me today till just mow
<inetpro> hi alphad
<Kilos> will check again tomorrow if i remember
<Kilos> i believe in magic
<alphad> hi inetpro 
<alphad> hi folk
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... do we know alphad or is he a new member?
<Kilos> i think we have chatted hey alphad  ?
<alphad> yes, with melodie
<Kilos> oh ya
 * inetpro is not good at remembering new faces
<inetpro> only Kilos who can keep up with them
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> Kilos does seem the most often
<magespawn> s/seem/see
<inetpro> Kilos: btw, where do you see 11 new members?
<Kilos> we were 75 on launchpad
<Kilos> 86 or 7 now
<inetpro> that was months ago
<inetpro> 87 now
<magespawn> do you see the USA team reports?
<Kilos> we need to slow down a bit
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> they also list things like windows repairs done at ubuntu meets
<inetpro> magespawn: oh, I didn't even look at others, yet
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i do windows repairs for school kids
<Kilos> only 2 so far
<magespawn> looks like arizona has been the busiest
<Kilos> alphad  did we chat here with melodie? or somewhere else?
<inetpro> we should look at other examples more often
<Kilos> they have big teams and mostly young peeps inetpro  
<Kilos> new brooms sweep clean
<inetpro> the big challenge is in keeping them sweeping for longer
<alphad> kilos here or in ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> whew luckily you remember
<Kilos> did we ever welcome you here?
<alphad> not yet
<Kilos> alphad  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> sorry for forgetting
<alphad> ;) thanks
<magespawn> inetpro: it also looks like they do a lot of stuff that our lugs do
<Kilos> would actually be interesting to see if they have separate lugs there as well
<Kilos> like we dont have many lug okes here
<Kilos> we need to pull some of them in with us
<Kilos> we need someone to check out mazals coc walk through
<Kilos> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-LB-Link-BL-SF801-10-100Mbps-8-Port-Mini-Ethernet-Switch-Switcher-Desktop-RJ45-Network/1578015629.html
<Kilos> inetpro  i have one of those
<Kilos> works kiff
<Kilos> just need to make a power supply for it
<Kilos> using router supply atm
<magespawn> so why do you need another? 
<Kilos> i dont like having to rely on modern things too much
<Kilos> why did it blows its factory one
<magespawn> pretty sure you could just get one of those power supplies that are adjustable
<Kilos> much simpler than routers the switch
<magespawn> probably eksdom rather than the device
<Kilos> nono i make strong suppies
<Kilos> ask pro 
<magespawn> switchs just connect computers, that is why you need to set the ip address on each machine
<Kilos> mine can charge car batteries even
<magespawn>  most people would just buy one
<magespawn> that is a handy skill to have
<Kilos> these little 2 pin things arent reliable
<magespawn> you could post the details of how to do that on your blog with pictures, then other can learn the skills
<magespawn> could hold classes to show others at ubuntu meets, then that can go in the team reports too
<Kilos> its a simple circuit giagram
<Kilos> diagram
<magespawn> get comapanies or people to sponser or bring the materials
<magespawn> simple to those who know how to do it
<Kilos> nono you want to give me more work
<stickyboy> Kilos: d00d
<stickyboy> I forgot to talk to you earlier.
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> I discovered a Linux Users mailing list in Tanzania earlier.
<stickyboy> wtf, all these people have mailing lists and nobody talks to each other.
<Kilos> yeah i looked at it
<Kilos> you need to educate them the ubuntu way
<Kilos> hahaha
<stickyboy> s/ubuntu/linux/
<stickyboy> ;)
<stickyboy> hah!
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> And they're only 4 hours from Nairobu.
<inetpro> wb stickyboy
<stickyboy> And I love going to Arusha...
<stickyboy> inetpro: Thanks.
<Kilos> wow go visit man
<Kilos> and advertise our site and channel
<stickyboy> I'm back from the abyss of arguing about AnjularJS on twitter.
<stickyboy> Man, what a waste of time.
<Kilos> twitter and facebook are painful to me
<Kilos> all the peeps in fb that want to be friends
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i opened facebook to find family and school friends, now hundreds i dont know want to be friends
<Kilos> sigh
<stickyboy> Facebook is meh.
<stickyboy> Twitter intelligence is higher, and all the cryptography guys are there.
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Google+ is where all the developers are. Linux / Android mostly.
<magespawn> yup g+ seems to have better content 
<stickyboy> But I deleted my Facebook account in 2005. Deleted my Google+ last year.
<magespawn> still have mine but mostly lurk and read the interesting stuff
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the way peeps chat about anything and everything on fb is disturbing
<magespawn> i have found a couple of interesting communities on g
<magespawn> +
<Kilos> for the whole world to see
<magespawn> but there is a lot of stuff out there, so need to filter it a bit 
<magespawn> or else you get overwhelmed
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> like me and rtfs
<stickyboy> Too much Jesus Loves You and I'm Getting Married on FB.
<stickyboy> Twitter is like, "Oh s$&!, someone dropped a 0day"
<Kilos> magespawn  have you signed the coc
<magespawn> yup and i really dislike the way fb now puts the things on your timeline according to their programming
<magespawn> coc?
<Kilos> cvode of conduct
<Kilos> code
<Kilos> https://trello.com/c/olme2bfK/64-make-a-walk-through-for-signing-the-code-of-conduct
<magespawn> yes a while ago now
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i want someone to try that
<magespawn> eish?
<magespawn> now what?
<magespawn> ohh right, we will get a guinea pig soon enough
<Kilos> and if its simpler than the wiki directions maybe get the buntu peeps to use that =instead
<Kilos> i need to sleep. night all. sleep tight
<stickyboy> Night
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<magespawn> bedtime for me too, good night all
<gremble> o/
<captine> hi gremble 
<gremble> hey captine. How are you?
<captine> good thanks and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you. Just very noticably non-sleepy.
<gremble> Also sad because it is the end of my week-off
<captine> lol
<captine> same here
<captine> u have a good break?
<gremble> Yes. I was unreasonably effective. Finished two books, learnt a good deal of haskell and even caught up on school work
<captine> wow.  i just did home maintenance, garage cleaning and lots of looking after kids...
<gremble> I don't have to do much home mantanance or look after kids :P
<gremble> And we haven't had a garage since I was a very small boy
<gremble> :P
<captine> lol
<captine> night gremble 
<captine> bed time
<gremble> cheers captine
<smile> Slaapwel :)
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-02
<Kilos> morning all
<captine> morning
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  
<Kilos> hows things there
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> more
<inetpro> .
 * Kilos ..
<Kilos> aw i forgot
<Kilos> i wonder what the . and .. mean actually
<Kilos> oh ya how does one manipulate google search thing to find the africa site first when peeps type in ubuntu-africa?
<arnaudmez> Hello guys
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos
<arnaudmez> what's on the desk today
<Kilos> what did you break?
<arnaudmez> ?
<Kilos> lol
<arnaudmez> nothing today
<Kilos> yay
<arnaudmez> and you ? did you break something these days ?
<Kilos> no since i went to kubuntu 14.04 on a new 1TB drive nothing breaks anymore
<arnaudmez> Cool
<Kilos> whats happening about your linux classes
<arnaudmez> so you mean Kubuntu is better than the normal Ubuntu + Unity ?
<Kilos> oh yes much more stable
<arnaudmez> Okay for minux class let's take it off here, it's more private at this stage
<Kilos> ok
<arnaudmez> are you running plasma 5 on that KUB 14.04
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> will go to plasma 5 on 16.04
<arnaudmez> Why  only on 16.04 ?
<Kilos> going from lts to lts means less mobile data used
<arnaudmez> Okay I see, you upgrade using distr upgrade in a terminal right
<Kilos> no i normally do a clen install but with /home backed up
<Kilos> clean
<arnaudmez> Okay
<arnaudmez> Once in 2008 I did an upgrade from terminal and it's just crsshhh everything hopefully I had backup of y data's
<arnaudmez> and to avoid that my solution was to order for every new Ubuntu release with Repo DVD's throught FossCd.co.za which helped me a lot for year
<arnaudmez> **years i mean
<Kilos> the good thing about having good backups is if the new install doesnt work you can always reintsall the old one, backup , and carry on
<Kilos> but then superfly  upgrades everytime
<arnaudmez> so did someone here tried ubuntu 15.04 or even kernel 4.0 ?
<Kilos> kde is very reliable
<Kilos> there are a few yes
<arnaudmez> I'm on kernel 4.0 and it's just good 
<arnaudmez> first thing they promise get's real "no reboot after critical upgrade"
<Kilos> lol
<captine> ok.  got a keyboard. now to try install 15.04 gnome edition
<Kilos> yay
<captine> see u all in a bit.  /home is on a seperate drive so hoping all goes well
<captine> so... when u are used to unity, the change to gnome is a little strange... need to learn a bit
<Kilos> lol
<captine> yip.  lol it is
<Kilos> why did you change?
<captine> for the fun of it...
<captine> i used to use gnome
<captine> on other distro's
<captine> so thought I would give it a spin
<Kilos> gnome2
<captine> gnome 3 on crunchbang
<captine> some years back
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> crunchbang was a pain to me i couldnt get 3g going
<Kilos> so trasshed it
<captine> yip.  at the time,i couldnt get ubuntu to install on my acer laptop, but crunchbang somehow did
<Kilos> wow
<captine> now to install all my apps
<captine> lol.  this is the fun part
<georgelappies> hi all
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<georgelappies> Hi Kilos, how are you doing on this lovely sunny autumn afternoon
<Kilos> cold
<Kilos> warmer out in the sun but pc not out there
<captine> hi georgelappies 
<georgelappies> hi captine
<Kilos> afternoon superfly  
<superfly> afternoon Kilos
<captine> hi superfly 
<superfly> hey captine
<Kilos> hmm...
<captine> hmmmm???
<Kilos> so quiet
<Kilos> Maaz  hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hiya magespawn  
<magespawn> how are things Kilos ?
<Kilos> much too quiet magespawn  and there?
<Kilos> cold also here
<magespawn> not cold here, but quite alround i think
<Kilos> oh magespawn  you said with a switch you have to then set ip's right?
<Kilos> all i did was from here tick allow others 
<magespawn> yes, or have one computer control it
<Kilos> oh ok
<magespawn> ahh so then you are just sharing the internet connection
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> what else is there to share
<magespawn> there are limitations to that
<Kilos> oh
<magespawn> hard drives, server style programs etc
<Kilos> na i dont wanna share this kde with anything else
<magespawn> for example you could store all your music on one pc but allow access to it for both
<Kilos> no time to listen to music anymore
<magespawn> always time for music
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> anyway helps me concentrate
<Kilos> no man then i wanna sing not concentrate
<magespawn> ahhh, well i can't sing
<Kilos> lol nor can i but who cares
<captine> anyone here used mumble before?  (prob only non-3G users, as voip might be pricey on 3G
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> captine: a LONG time ago
<captine> ah.  i am on the jupiterbroadcasting one, but man, getting my audio right is a pain
<superfly> worked fine for me
<magespawn> mumble?
 * magespawn goes to have a look
<captine> lol 
<captine> magespawn, it is like a voip tool mainly for games
<captine> but is used by some podcasters
<magespawn> looks pretty cool, might also be useful for things like conferencing or support
<magespawn> only 12 mb too
<captine> yip
<captine> just need good data.
<captine> jitsi is also pretty slick.. would use that if I had my own company.
<magespawn> jitsi? you guys keep too many secrets
<captine> lol.  it is like google hangouts
<captine> but self hosted
<captine> still a bit rough.  
<captine> what data line do you have at hoime?
<captine> 3g or adsl?
<magespawn> 3g sometimes
<captine> ah.
<captine> i hear of all these things on jupiterbroadcasting's shows (Linux action show and Linux Unplugged)
<captine> but I use between 150 and 200 gig of data per month between me and my wife, so not feasible on 3g
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> i could sell a kidney
<magespawn> i hear they fetch quite a bit
<Kilos> how much?
<magespawn> not sure on the exact amounts
<captine> lol
<captine> cannot wait for SA to get real compelling data.  even if it was just back to unlimited local data
<captine> we could then host local vm's etc and run these sorts of tools
<captine> which would enable sme's to grow and grow and grow
<captine> ubuntu-gnome channel does not have much action... :)
<Kilos> everyone is recovering from may day
<captine> ?
<Kilos> oh its the 2nd already
<stickyboy> Kilos: https://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2015/05/02/meeting-snowden-in-princeton/
<stickyboy> GO go go!
<Kilos> what is that stickyboy  
<stickyboy> captine: I ran an XMPP server for a few months last year.
<stickyboy> I was really going to move off Hangouts.
<stickyboy> But then nobody would talk to me. heheheeheh
<stickyboy> I even wrote an ansible playbook with all my setup / settings: https://github.com/alanorth/ansible_blog/tree/prosody
<Kilos> eish all that rtfs
<stickyboy> eish
<stickyboy> Kilos: previous link was about Edward Snowden and cryptography.
<Kilos> im too old to worry about that stuff
<Kilos> i just need stuff that works not more to think about
<stickyboy> Kilos: Ok, let me just recommend you stop using Facebook, Skype, WhatsApp, Google Hangouts.
<stickyboy> IRC is ok though. :P
<Kilos> i use irc and pidgin and on rare ocasions just go comment on fb
<Kilos> but im sure others went and looked so dont feel bad
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<captine> stickyboy, lol.  sorry, just got back from re-settling my daughter
<captine> funy one
<captine> like using telegram instead of whatsapp.. tough to get others to buy in
<superfly> hey captine, I also use Telegram. Almost everyone I know is on Telegram now.
<captine> superfly, cool.
<captine> I am trying to get friends and family on it
<captine> but not going well
<superfly> My mom and dad only have WhatsApp-capable phones, but that's a step up from nothing
<captine> lol
<captine> so superfly, decided to give 15.04 gnome edition a run.  quite enjoying it.  you on the KDE edition, if I recall?
<superfly> run Kubuntu at work, but Debian at home
<superfly> Plasma 5 is nice, but the breeze theme is a little too much whitespace
<magespawn> i have found that i tend to prefer the darker setups and themes, beside i think that the new wwill not run on my steam powered laptop
<superfly> there's a dark breeze theme, but it's just not Obsidian Coast
<superfly> Obsidian Coast has way more subtle lines and shadows
<superfly> much more friendly to the eye
<captine> i prefer dark to
<captine> but for some reason, my software centre fonts are a similar colour to the background.  driving me nuts.  cannot read a thing in the software centre
<superfly> captine: yeah, I have that problem on some websites, where the idiot designers presume everyone has a light/white background
<superfly> so they hard-code the text colour to a dark gray... the same gray as my background. thanks a lot, twits. don't you even know your CSS rules?
<captine> :)
<captine> well.  this is worse as it is in ubuntu-gnome edition
<captine> lol
<superfly> reasoning with drunkards: worse than reasoning with toddlers
<captine> lol
<captine> i am keen to put all my dvd's onto my plex media box, but am really not keen to spend days and days ripping them...
<captine> first learning how to rip in linux command line, then ripping one at a time... man... sucks
<superfly> k3b can do ripping
<superfly> handbrake
<superfly> handbrake.fr
<gremble> o/
<magespawn> hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<magespawn> and it does it well too
<gremble> Hopefully, otherwise it would have to try again
<gremble> How are you magespawn?
<magespawn> good and you gremble ?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<superfly> hey gremble
<gremble> Hey superfly 
<gremble> Doing well?
<superfly> not too bad.
<superfly> you?
<gremble> Not bad either. Trying to work, but my cat wants to eat the ink from my pen
<captine> superfly, but that is all gui. no dvd on my main machine... only on my file server
<superfly> gremble: mine just uses me as a bed
<superfly> captine: ah
<superfly> ffmpeg then
<captine> yip.  need to look into that
<magespawn> that also works well
<superfly> captine: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/6585/dvd-ripping-with-ffmpeg
<superfly> captine: I recommend the second method
<captine> superfly, thanks
<captine> looking into it now.
<superfly> You're welcome
<superfly> ffmpeg is the bomb
<superfly> I'm not 100% sure if ffmpeg is still in Ubuntu. You might have to use it's cousin, svconv
<superfly> *avconv
<captine> yip
<captine> i see it is not in 14.04.  apparently back in 15.04
<captine> there is some fork of it though
<captine> using avconv for now... seems to be doing something
<captine> ooo.  just installed macfanctld on my mac mini that i am using... and the fan kicked into overdrive... eish.  been warming the poor machine up all this time
<superfly> night everyone
<magespawn> night superfly 
<gremble> Good night
<magespawn> i am also off, good night all
<gremble> cheers magespawn 
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-03
<Kilos> morning all
<captine> morning
<Kilos> hi captine  you got lotsa data
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqKbph5vI84&feature=youtu.be
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<captine> Kilos, you think she is really singing? sitting like that and having such control... will let my wife watch.  she studied music and singing and was a music teacher
<Kilos> thats my daughter man , i know its her singing
<captine> f:)
<captine> i was hoping it was someone you knew
<captine> just messing with u
<Kilos> lol
<captine> nice effects
<captine> on the voice
<Kilos> you must go see her xfactor audition with i will always love you
<Kilos> 2 or 3 years back now
<captine> send link
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wczRExQRttk
<captine> so she lives in Aus?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> tell me what your wife thinks
<captine> ok
<captine> hope it was recorded on Linux ;)
<Kilos> no all her recording and art things are win 
<Kilos> but she has ubuntu on her old pc
<captine> even sounds australian... eish.  wheres the ja bru accent...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> she grew up there
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> ive only ever seen her on my pc
<captine> hectic
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> magespawn  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wczRExQRttk
<Kilos> many megs
<Kilos> taras latest recording
<magespawn> hi all
<magespawn> i'll save the link then
<captine> hi magespawn 
<captine> Kilos, does she make a living through youtube publishing?
<captine> or more a hobby?
<Kilos> she has always wanted a singing carrear hence the xfactor audition now she does her own thing
<Kilos> carear
<Kilos> she does art work for a living
<Kilos> that funny stuff, manga or something
<Kilos> http://kaiverta.deviantart.com/
<captine> wow.  so why would my volume be super soft in youtube but loud on everything else
<captine> very strange
<Kilos> lol
<captine> fixed
<captine> ignore me
<captine> chat later.  need to sleep. got flu
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> rest well
<magespawn> some pretty cool art there
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> im gonna have no power monday and tuesday from 0800 to 1800
<Kilos> sigh
<MaNI> ouch
<MaNI> 'maintenance'?
<Kilos> yeah very ouch
<Kilos> yeah tswane power peeps working
<magespawn> that is a long time
<magespawn> 20:00 hours all together
<magespawn> hectic
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> spose ill have to get to fencing ive been putting off
<magespawn> mmmm, might be a plan
<Kilos> nono barbed wire and razor wire fencing not good for hands
<magespawn> unless it is electric fencing
<Kilos> electric fencing i had lotsa practise with, fenced 2500 hectare farm with it
<Kilos> no bards or razor pieces
<Kilos> barbs
<Kilos> electric fences only keep idiots out, anyone with a brain works out quick how to short it out
<Kilos> fences only keep honest peeps honest
<georgelappies> hi all
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> Good afternoon Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> Hi
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<inetpro> hi everyone else
<Kilos> lol hi inetpro  did you sleep all day?
<inetpro> what have I missed?
<Kilos> nothing really
<inetpro> hmm... you getting old?
<Kilos> only taras next song
<Kilos> why?
<inetpro> can't even talk to yourself any more
<Kilos> na im deaf to me
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you all well?
<Kilos> you better say what you want to say because no power here between 0800 and 1800 for 2 days
<inetpro> what~?
<Kilos> pta power peeps say they gonna be working
<inetpro> send them to the moon
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you guys have to greet
<Kilos> i used youtube-dl for the first time today
<inetpro> where do they come from?
<inetpro> can they not isolate the area they work on and then only do a short switch over?
<Kilos> they are supposedly replacing our over head with underground
<Kilos> go see tara man
<inetpro> so they take the same lines from the top and put them below?
<Kilos> i dunno
<inetpro> no, I bet you they don't
<inetpro> they put different lines below
<Kilos> most likely proper underground stuff
<inetpro> exactly, at least we hope so
<Kilos> who knows nowadays
<inetpro> so, I rest my case
<inetpro> your power should be down for less than 5 minutes if they do a proper job
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> what were you doing with qa yesterday morning
<inetpro> a whole 2 days of downtime is not acceptable, end of story!
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro started the May report now
<inetpro> Kilos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports/15/May
<Kilos>  17:28] <Kilos> what were you doing with qa yesterday morning
<Kilos> i dont know what we are going to do this month
<inetpro> Kilos: doing the monthly report is an easy job
<Kilos> did you make it readable and understandable for me
<inetpro> what do you not understand?
<Kilos> well when you first open it there are all those other things to check that show in case there is already one like it or something
<Kilos> give link and ill look and say
<inetpro> Kilos: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/April2015
<inetpro> click edit and read the code, but PLEASE do not modify and save 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> then scroll down to us right?
<inetpro> you see how it just says include XYZ?
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> you mean Include(ZATeam/TeamReports/15/April)
<inetpro> yes
<Kilos> then say so man
<Kilos> i hunt for include XYZ
<captine> inetpro, power down less than 5 minutes??? why waste an opportunity to "load shed" through upgrading lines as apposed to running out of power... 20 hours sounds right
<captine> :)
<inetpro> just do some tiny bit of thinking oom Kilos
<inetpro> captine: ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: so obviously the main report reads our page at where?
<Kilos> its the thinking thats wearing me out
<Kilos> ok i got that now, so what do we put in there
<captine> just heard my avr kick... eish.  poor quality power will be the death of my PC's
<inetpro> no look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports/15/April
<inetpro> Kilos: s/no/now
<captine> anybody know of companies getting rid of some old 1U, 2U, 4U servers?
<captine> want to play with openstack on dedicated hardware
<inetpro> captine: I also want
<Kilos> i see the last one yes
<captine> my company has 2, but they are taking long to image the hard drives and convert the drives to VM's... so the servers just sit
<inetpro> Kilos: so how difficult can it be to edit that?
<gremble> captine: What is a 1-4U server? U is for Unit?
<inetpro> Kilos: that is all the info that is needed for the main report
<Kilos> oh ya ok ill try next one
<captine> it is do do with the thicknes
<inetpro> Kilos: ok, next step
<captine> 1U chassis vs 4U etc
<Kilos> ai!
<gremble> Ah Now I understand captine 
<gremble> :P
<captine> gremble, basically how much space in a rack it takes
<captine> http://www.computerhope.com/jargon/num/1u.htm
<gremble> I have a 1U server under my bed
<gremble> :P
<captine> cool.
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously we want our own bigger report to make sense, don't we?
<gremble> Haven't had time to play with it yet though
<captine> that must keep you up at night
<inetpro> Kilos: now look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports
<gremble> Its off
<captine> they normally quite noisy (the 1 U's)
<Kilos> yes?
<captine> I would love a supermicro Atom based 1U to run PF Sense on, and then a 4U for storage
<Kilos> thats already three links opened
<captine> gremble, what you planning to do with it?  
<inetpro> Kilos: keep in mind, we do this to achieve the end result
<gremble> captine: I have no idea. A friend bought it cheap and didn't know what to do with it, so he lent it to me to play with.
<inetpro> Kilos: so I started at the end result and put your gears in reverse
<captine> cool.
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> you think im backwards
<captine> inetpro, who is chairing the next meeting? thought something was going to the mailing list, but haven't seen anything yet
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> he is
<inetpro> captine: hmm... we still need to decide
<gremble> captine: Think I may use it to do practise some sysadmin things. I would like to do some LPI certifications some time
<Kilos> inetpro  the neology will do the following one if you teach him nicely
<inetpro> Kilos: who is the neology?
<Kilos> the neology man
<inetpro> Kilos: was it not captine who also wanted to have a go?
<Kilos> man my head is sore read between the words
<Kilos> ya him too
<inetpro> captine: I suggest we arrange a time to go through the motions with anyone who wants to learn to do it in another channel
<inetpro> before we decide
<Kilos> use my channel
<Kilos> i wanna see
<inetpro> Kilos: QA is not quite ready for it
<Kilos> well the readiness relies on you
<inetpro> though I can easily fake it to look ready
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what isnt ready?
 * inetpro still needs to work on a website
<Kilos> for?
<inetpro> actually still doing some thinking in the back of my mind
<inetpro> not sure whether I want this for the long run
<Kilos> what site?
<inetpro> when the meeting is done the meetings need to be accesible 
<inetpro> you access them on a website
<inetpro> the meeting logs
<Kilos> oh to dend the minutes etc to where maaz does
<Kilos> send
<inetpro> the minutes are logged by ibid
<Kilos> so you need to link qa to the right place for reports
<inetpro> all that is required is to configure the website to see them
<Kilos> your ec2 site?
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously QA is running on a free instance of EC2 right now
<inetpro> Kilos: but I have not set up the web server just yet
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> setting it up is peanuts, just requires a few minutes
<Kilos> oh
<superfly> Long day tomorrow 
<inetpro> the address though is something that requires a bit of thinking
<Kilos> eish whats happening superfly  
<superfly> Driving for 4 hours with 3 kids 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> yay! superfly is on holiday?
<Kilos> holiday?
<Kilos> go safe superfly  and enjoy every minute
<Kilos> teach them to identify cars
<inetpro> Kilos: that might help for half an hour or so :-)
<gremble> inetpro: Are those free instances of EC2 nice? My mother is currently out of a job and I want to see if I can help her get somewhat of a "webpresence" for marketing purposes
<inetpro> gremble: a year goes past very quickly
<inetpro> so whatever you do, you need to think ahead
<gremble> Yes. The idea is to use something like that and see if it works
 * inetpro just received his first invoice
<Kilos> oh my for a free thing?
<inetpro> scary to see a message with subject: Amazon Web Services Invoice Available [Invoice ID: ###]
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> how much?
<inetpro> fortunately, Total for this invoice $0.00
<Kilos> yay
<gremble> inetpro: you are just running EC2?
<inetpro> gremble: yep
<gremble> I am looking at their pricing structure and it's nice and confusing like a pricing structure should be
<captine> once needing to pay, I think DigitalOcean is a good option.  I have run a droplet there for 3 years now
<captine> you can get 2 months free using a linux unplugged promo code
<inetpro> all the many options are intimidating for sure
<gremble> Hmm.. I Have $100 at DO, I think
<Kilos> speak to jacques tomorrow he is using a paid one
<captine> gremble, $100... nice
<captine> many months
<gremble> But I need a credit card to redeem it
<gremble> :/
<captine> how did you get $100
<gremble> GitHub education pack
<captine> interesting
<captine> i really like Digital Ocean.  Very simple to get up
<captine> heading to help with bath time.
<captine> brb
<captine> later
<superfly> I use Linode
<superfly> their support is amazing
 * inetpro even installed the AWS console on Android
<superfly> hrm I should do that
<magespawn> now that is an idea
<inetpro> can switch the server off and on via mobile
<inetpro> sadly Kilos won't like me if I do that now
 * magespawn proceeds to suit word to deed
<Kilos> why?
<inetpro> Kilos: QA qill die
<inetpro> will*
<Kilos> i just need to tell qa to /j
<Kilos> oh no join
<Kilos> oh ya you must make her auto restart
<inetpro> Kilos: haha, what's the point if he goes sleeping
<Kilos> run a script to make him auto boot
<Kilos> with init
<inetpro> Kilos: and if you wake up early and want to talk to him?
<Kilos> like the one im running to make nm start
<Kilos> him is a her
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> oh ya
<Kilos> ill just ping you and you can pong 10 hours later as ususal
<inetpro> she needs to be awake 24hours man
<magespawn> there is enough confusion over that in this country already\
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so inetpro  if you turn server off without reason you the naughty one not me
<Kilos> i have maaz and spotty as well remember
<Kilos> cowboys dont cry
<Kilos> wb georgelappies  
<georgelappies> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> rofl
<captine> superfly, linode does look good.  just more pricey if I recall
<superfly> Not sure if DO was around when I signed up for Linode.
<captine> they pretty new.  i heard of htem in 2013
<captine> 2012
<Kilos> inetpro  when may i become just a greeter bot again?
<inetpro> Kilos: are you not just the greeter bot?
<Kilos> nono you have added lots
<inetpro> Kilos: what did I add for you?
<Kilos> membership
<Kilos> africa site and irc channel
<inetpro> uh, serious!?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> and
 * inetpro don't remember forcing anyone to do anything
<Kilos> no youre a diplomat
<inetpro> what is a diplomat?
<Kilos> Maaz  diplomat
<Maaz> A diplomat is a person who can tell others to go to hell in such a nice way that they look forward to the trip
<inetpro> ai!
<gremble> :p
<Kilos> haha
 * inetpro wants to be a diplomat
<Kilos> you are
<Kilos> a very good one too
<inetpro> Kilos: well you don't seem to look forward to the trip yet
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> that is an example of what a good diplomat can achive
<inetpro> oh
<inetpro> superfly: how long will you be gone?
<captine> 19:35 and feeling VERY tired... eish.. getting old
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> oh Kilos, so you are enjoying the extra workload?
<Kilos> nonono
<inetpro> yesyes
<Kilos> i feel like captine  all the time
<Kilos> but its exciting too
<inetpro> Kilos: at least you saddled up your own horse
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> enjoy the ride!
<Kilos> over the last five years or so we have had some fun times here
<Kilos> still the best buntu irc channel out there for noobs
<captine> how is this for a cool project.  very inline with the documentation project going on.
<captine> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1381437927/endless-computers
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> point them to mybroadband
<Kilos> that should bring in some advertising
<superfly> inetpro: just a few days, took this week off from work.
<inetpro> superfly: good idea, hope you get a bit of rest and enjoy it with the family
<inetpro> I know driving with small kids has it's challenges and can be very tiring, but it's all part of the fun
<inetpro> its challenges*
 * inetpro keeps mixing up it's vs its
<inetpro> amongst others
<Kilos> it's=it is
<inetpro> Kilos: I know
<Kilos> maybe
<Kilos> the other one looks good too
<inetpro> its just my fingers don't seem to know quick enough al the time
<Kilos> lolk
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> always somebody/something else's fault
<Kilos> total diplomat
<inetpro> ai!
 * Kilos sniggers
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> because i can
 * inetpro looks around
 * Kilos hides
<inetpro> where is every body?
<Kilos> i dont know actually
<Kilos> resting for monday
<inetpro> ai!
<captine> must be resting
<captine> been a long weekend of business.. :)
<captine> night all
<Kilos> night captine  
<Kilos> sleep ight
<Kilos> tight too
<captine> i'll try
<inetpro> good night captine
<magespawn> nhjhf'[
<magespawn> lol
 * magespawn is still lurking
<Kilos> lol hi magespawn  
<gremble> that was quite the gurgle
<Kilos> what language was that
<magespawn> keyboard mash
<magespawn> like they do when hacking in the movies
<Kilos> even python doesnt look that heavy
<magespawn> nah i just code straight in the machine language
<magespawn> have you seen this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ifttt.dobutton&hl=en%2F%3Futm_source%3Dnewsletter28
<gremble> ++++++++[>++++[>++>+++>+++>+<<<<<-]>+>+>->>+[<]<-]>>.>---.+++++++..+++.>>.<-.<.+++.------.--------.>>+.>++
<gremble> I can't believe I just did that
<gremble> Anyway, that prints out Hello, World!
<gremble> In brainfuck
<gremble> (it is a programming language)
<gremble> obviously
<magespawn> okay then
<gremble> I missed a . at the end
<gremble> :(
<magespawn> ahh yes, saw that straight away, changes the message completly
<gremble> I am sorry that I disappointed you so magespawn 
<gremble> <3
<magespawn> ;)
<gremble> I can't get this FPGA to talk to the computer
<gremble> >.>
<magespawn> what does the the FPGA do? or what are you trying to get it to do?
<gremble> I am trying to get it or the computer to show me that they are talking to one another
<gremble> So that I can learn how to program the damned thing
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> what is a FPGA
<magespawn> Field Programmable Gate Array
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> It is a hardware device that you program to do specific tasks
<gremble> For example signal processing
<Kilos> sjoe some more
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Field-programmable_gate_array
<Kilos> serious things that
<Kilos> like programming bios chips
<Kilos> inetpro  what are you doing?
<inetpro> Kilos: I can ask you the same question
<Kilos> its bed time
<Kilos> you need to be greeter bot tomorrow
<Kilos> when you ask me i tell you dammit
<Kilos> but ill remember that
<Kilos> jou beurt is jou beurt
 * inetpro is busy
<Kilos> even when you sleep you are busy
<inetpro> of course
<Kilos> bust doesnt float the boat anymore
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> details
<inetpro> Kilos: it's magespawn's fault
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> ya he is too cool to slum with us on my channel
<Kilos> dont go to bed too late inetpro  magespawn  superfly  
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<inetpro> good night oom
<Kilos> see you when power returns
<Kilos> drive safe superfly  and keep in touch please
<magespawn> what's my fault now?
<inetpro> magespawn: you keeping me busy :-)
<inetpro> lots and lots of reading to do with setting up and managing a ec2 server properly
<magespawn> ahh right
<magespawn> i just wing it myself, and see what goes wrong, then start again
<magespawn> isn't that the best thing about ec2, wipe the slate and start again
<inetpro> magespawn: not if you have Kilos breathing down you neck with services that require 100% uptime
<magespawn> no such thing, but restoring an image should be near instance
<magespawn> instant
<inetpro> yikes, I should try that as well
<magespawn> maybe do the tinkering while he is asleep
<inetpro> haha... I need sleep as well :-)
<magespawn> or during the electricty repairs/loadshedding
<inetpro> magespawn: anyway, been fun so far and still so much to do
<magespawn> yes learning is fun, i like it too
<magespawn> just so much and so little time
<inetpro> 1st month down the drain already
<magespawn> yup only 11 more
<inetpro> hopefully in a month or three we will know whether it's worth paying for or not
<inetpro> and then the real challenge will be to make it pay for itself :-)
<magespawn> would we pay for it collectively as ubuntu-za?
<inetpro> it is an idea that I am toying with
<inetpro> but let's not jump the gun
<inetpro> at the moment not high on my agenda
<magespawn> right, we could then also use it for other projects as long as the funding was there
<magespawn> maybe something like an online lug
<inetpro> money can complicate many things
<magespawn> as always
<inetpro> I'd like to keep things simple for as long as possible
<magespawn> maybe a subscription model
<magespawn> yes, does make it manageable
<magespawn> oops going flat
<magespawn> let me plug in
<inetpro> time has run out for me... really need to go sleep now
<magespawn> sleep well
<magespawn> almost time for me too
<inetpro> good night
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-02
<Trixar_za> Done that before - and recursive setting of permissions to /etc instead of just one file once :(
<Kilos> morning everyone
<mazal> Mornings
<gremble> Good morning
<Kilos> hi mazal gremble 
<gremble> Good morning Kilos 
<gremble> How are you today?
<Kilos> im good ty and you
<Kilos> was kinda cold this morning early
<gremble> It is still kind of brisk
<gremble> It is nice. It is that cold like your mouth is after you've brushed your teeth
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi inetpro superfly maia is ordering 16.04 stuff for us
<Kilos> glad she is ok
<gremble_> My internet has gone to shit :/
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Wat de !!! Something is laughing at me in MC ?
<inetpro> Kilos: see, you just need a bit of patience at times
<inetpro> oh and good mornings btw as well
<Kilos> yes inetpro but now we cant find the link where to order
<Kilos> sigh
<mazal> I would like to buy one of those stick. Does one do it on website ?
<Kilos> yes mazal you can
<inetpro> Kilos: didn't I just say you need patience?
<Kilos> Maaz google where to buy 16.04 flash drives
<Maaz> Kilos: "Canonical Store Adds Bootable Ubuntu 16.04 USB Stick - OMG ..." http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/buy-ubuntu-16-04-usb-official :: "OSDisc.com - Buy Linux CDs, DVDs, USB Flash Drives, Books ..." https://www.osdisc.com/ :: "OSDisc.com - Linux, Ubuntu" https://www.osdisc.com/products/linux/ubuntu :: "How to Install The Real Ubuntu System on USB Flash Drive
<Maaz> ..." http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/11/install-real-ubuntu-os-usb-drive/ :: "Ubu…
<mazal> Problem would be to get it here
<mazal> SA don't have post office
<Kilos> i hear the pretty cover wears off, so dont use too often if you want it for looks
<Kilos> we are trying to order as well mazal 
<mazal> Ag no , I want one for the looks
<Kilos> then the first link i think
<Kilos> inetpro orders should have been in before end of april
<Kilos> i should have started looking for maia earlier
<inetpro_> nee man, wat maak jy?
<Kilos> nie ek nie man
<Kilos> inetpro wat het ek nou verkeerd gedoen
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Oom Kilos , my laaste 5 dae se werk: https://bin.snyman.info/mmm5h6hs
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> als links na prentjies?
<mazal> Yep , my subway is klaar
<Kilos> prentjies eet data seun
<Kilos> is dit minecraft mazal 
<mazal> Yep
<Kilos> is dit ook voltyds online data vreter
<mazal> Hy gebruik omtrent 4 keer minder data
<Kilos> en kos wat om te begin
<mazal> Toe ek gekoop het was $27
<mazal> Weet nie wat is hy nou nie
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> julle ryk mense
<mazal> Nie rêrig nie, mens eet meer in 'n paar dae as dit
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> i would rather feed my fat tummy
<mazal> Dis so , daai is maar twee dae se eet
<Kilos> as jy takeaways koop ja
<Kilos> ek kan heelwat kos maak met daai geld
<mazal> Kook kos is maar net so duur. Mens kry nie meer goedkoop kos nie. Net 'n brood is al R12
<Kilos> R8.99 at checkers
<Kilos> R383
<Kilos> sak meel en klomp maalvleis en groente
<mazal> Dankie ANC. Toe ek gekoop het was dit so R250
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Waarheid. Hulle trek die land deur hulle gatte en die rand waarde en ons lei daaronder
<Kilos> ssshhhhhhh
<Kilos> no politics
<mazal> Is feite
<Kilos> we know but there is no such thing as freedom of speach
<Kilos> speech
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Maaz spell speech
<Maaz> Kilos: Looks good to me
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Not in SA anyway
<mazal> No freedom at all
<Kilos> must be my eyes
<mazal> Pitty I did those pic uploads , otherwise I could have checked the data use
<mazal> Know how long I played today , but those pic uploads will mess the total up a bit
<Kilos> i dont think odd pics is much
<Kilos> but more than text anyway
<mazal> I used 300mb today. That's for mail , browsing , pic uploads , irc , and about 4 hours of mc
<mazal> So MC is about 250mb
<mazal> Very rough estimate
<mazal> For about 4 hours
<Kilos> yeah iirc minetest was 100m an hour when i stopped
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<mazal> Mc us roughly 40mb/hour
<Kilos> thats not too bad
<mazal> Yeah is fine.
<Kilos> but no good on a 3g bundle that must make 2 months
<mazal> I should do a proper test one day. Reset router , close all apps , mc for an hour , check usage
<Kilos> yeah do that
<mazal> Maybe tonight. Moeg gebou nou :P
<Kilos> when i get to aus one day ill play minetest again as well for 3 months if i find time
<Kilos> i loved minetest
<Kilos> but becoming an ubuntu member has cut own pc time down lots
<Kilos> well the stuff after membership that is
<Kilos> thats why i can remember things, kop loop oor
<mazal> hehehe
<mazal> This is one thing I like about this B315 router. Keeps usage data for every session. Very handy for me that has consoles as well.
<mazal> Now I can see exactly what I used on a day , consoles included
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i run iftop to watch data use
<mazal> My previous router didn't have it ( or I didn't know that it did )
<mazal> Software wise I haven't been able to find a good solution
<mazal> For data usage I mean
<Kilos> haha you are learning more all the time
<mazal> Does iftop remember , or does it only capture while open ?
<Kilos> i havent checked in the settings, i use as is, and check every now and again
<mazal> Nah seems it must be open
<Kilos> i think it can log stuff
<mazal> What I like about iftop though it shows what is connecting to where
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> very lekker
<Kilos> have you tried redswitch
<Kilos> will be good for you
<mazal> hmmm , this interesting , network device names have changed in 16.04
<mazal> it's eno now , not eth
<Kilos> what a hassle when names change
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> eno1 here
<Kilos> then gotta start learning all over
<mazal> Wonder why and what eno abriviates
<mazal> eth was ethernet
<Kilos> Maaz define eno
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about eno. Maybe you meant NO, Neo-, Eon, Endo-, Ento-, Enow, Keno, Leno, Ano, ZnO, ego, Exo-, End, Ens, Ent-, no, en, neo, eon, enol, keno, reno, zeno, ano, ono, edo, ezo, end, ene, enl, enq, eo, ero, eio, eko, eto, elo, enp, ens, ena or enf?
<mazal> hehehehe Maaz not on 16.04 yet
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos>  - maaz is very out of date
<mazal> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/network-interfaces-name-change-in-ubuntu-15-10-wily-werewolf.html
<mazal> Since 15.10 it seems
<mazal> So eno1 means my interface is an onboard one
<mazal> If it was a pci card then would be ens1
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> you making me bang to upgrade
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<nlsthzn> hello uncle Kilos ... all :)
<magespawn> how are things that side today Kilos ?
<magespawn> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> all fine here ty nlsthzn  and by you?
<magespawn> warm and sunny, just been out for the afternoon
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> yeah been a nice day here too after a cold morning
<Kilos> paddatrapper why you been so quiet
<Kilos> paddatrapper nuvolari can we do the project on launchpad because when you work there you get karma which counts when you apply for membership
<Kilos> also im not a github fan, but your choice
<gremble> Why are you not a fan of github?
<Kilos> bushtech why so quiet
<Kilos> its too difficult for me to understand gremble 
<gremble> Oh alright
<bushtech> Kilos: busy ripping LP's
<Kilos> how bushtech ?
<Kilos> long playing records?
<bushtech> Yep
<Kilos> wow
<bushtech> Using audacity
<bushtech> ripping them into flac so get better quality than CD's
<gremble> LP traditionally has a lower quality, so even if you have it uncompressed, its not that good?
<gremble> Well, not uncompressed, lossless
<bushtech> try playing a LP song back to back with same song on CD
<bushtech> even my rock and roll destroyed ears can hear the difference
<Kilos> which one is better bushtech 
<bushtech> Lots of audio loss on cd's
<Kilos> wow
<bushtech> and downloaded mp3's are rubbish
<Kilos> i lost a big pile of lps that i left in the caravan fotr some years in the sun
<bushtech> sadness
<bushtech> Got 170 odd here, gonna take me the rest of my life to rip them I think
<gremble> I have two xD
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i love old music
<gremble> NIN Pretty hate machine and a rereleased Beatles Let it be
<Kilos> i enjoy instrumentals as well like the shadows and the ventures
<Kilos> i mean that kinda music
<Kilos> love good guitar music
<bushtech> yebo yes
<bushtech> Sonny Landreth plays a mean slide guitar
<Kilos> im sure much of todays music you have to be totally goofed or smashed to be able to enjoy it
<Kilos> lots i dont think anyone can understand
<bushtech> Yep, not much modern stuff I like
<paddatrapper> Kilos: been busy studying and fixing my borked OS install... Accidentally started to run sudo rm - rf /usr... Removed a couple of key files before I realised
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> im not rushing, just querying
<Kilos> guys that would like membership in the future must look at all the + ways to make it easier when they apply
<gremble> paddatrapper, I promise that I didn't exhale sharply to indicate laughter when I read that you did sudo rm -rf /usr. I am curious as to why you would do that though 
<paddatrapper> gremble: I was testing creating a python tar install package which extracted to ./usr which was all set with root ownership, etc. Muscle memory made me type /usr instead of just usr
<gremble> Ah ha. 
<gremble> We've all shot our leg off with rm. I still have a HDD here where I overwrote the first 200MB of the plate with an ISO using dd
<paddatrapper> Realised after I started wondering why it was taking so long
<gremble> I am still holding out for some miracle to let me recover the content
<paddatrapper> Ouch
<superfly> gremble: you can try photorec, but if that can't do it, I'm doubtful anything else will
<gremble> A friend suggested that I pipe the data to look for file headers. I have tried photorec and it returned nothing, so I doubt any manual headhunting that I will do will fare any better
<gremble> Right now the drive is standing on my desk as a monument to unattentive stupidity. Every time I see it I remember that I have to think about what I am doing and why I am doing it :P
<Kilos> scalpel works with headers i think
<Kilos> run all the recovery tools
<Kilos> testdisk foremost and scalpel
<Kilos> photorec is in there somewhere i think
<Kilos> gremble https://bin.snyman.info/mmm9gwfg
<Kilos> in that order
<gremble> Thanks Kilos 
<gremble> I will keep that
<Kilos> if you go through that sequence and get nill out nothing will recover that data
<Kilos> i used to  enjoy recovering data on crashed drives
<Kilos> you just need lots of space if the drive is large
<gremble> it is a 2tb drive. It is my largest drive
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> testdisk you can untick recording
<Kilos> but it can write back missing partitions 
<Kilos> not recording logging
<Kilos> good luck
<gremble> Thanks Kilos. I am definitely going to be coming back to you when I do it ;)
<Kilos> hopefully to thank me not shoot me
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos wonders where inetpro is lurking
<gremble> I will not point the ire of all these people at my by doing something like that :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> hi magespaw1 
<Kilos> you pawing the mobile
<magespaw1> no just got disconnected
<paddatrapper> Ubuntu is so much easier to install than Arch! I haven't had to open a wiki page once
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> try kubuntu man
<Kilos> everything works
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> whats broken
<Langjan> hi Kilos hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<Langjan> ook goed dankie, niks gebreek nie - kan jy glo?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> mooi oom
<Kilos> winter is hier
<Langjan> Het jy lekker naweek gehad? Behalwe vir die rugby...
<Langjan> ja hier ook kouerig
<Langjan> en baie drrog
<Langjan> droog
<Kilos> nogal rustig dankie behalwe vir dom skape wat dink als is groener op n ander kant
<Kilos> kwaai droog ja
<Langjan> dit is! kyk maar self...
<Langjan> die gras
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> lmgga
<Kilos> haha'
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> my maag is te vol om te lag man
<Langjan> ok bly jy het lekker ge-eet, wies die kok?
<Kilos> do you actually mean unity hasnt given any probs?
<Kilos> sussie
<Langjan> ok, bly sy daar by jou?
<Kilos> ek bly by haar en haar man
<Langjan> o, ok - wat doen hulle vir 'n lewe?
<paddatrapper> Haven't gotten to Unity yet, waiting for the install to finish. I plan on using i3 instead of Unity though
<Kilos> hy werk op trokke en graders en al daai groot masjiene
<Langjan> hi paddatrapper what's i3?
<Kilos> en sy maak trou rokke ens
<Langjan> werk sy van die huis af?
<Kilos> serious gui thing
<Kilos> dont even try it
<paddatrapper> Langjan: Tiling window manager
<paddatrapper> http://i3wm.org/
<Kilos> you know Langjan you should actually stay online here everytime your pc is on
<Langjan> ok, bokant my vuurmaakplek...
<Kilos> ja dis n kwaai ding daai vir slim jong mense
<Langjan> then you will ask me what's broke a 1 000 times a day
<Kilos> if you stay online you can read what we discuss all day
<Kilos> no man ill see its working
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel met my volk
<Langjan> eish ek het baie werk om te doen Kilos 
<Kilos> ya ek ook maar pc bly aan
<Langjan> myne ook, werk baie op hom
<Kilos> het jy net een workspace
<Langjan> een desktop met 4 w/spaces
<Kilos> one day you must teamviewer me and see how easy it is with 9
<Kilos> irc has one workspace on its own
<Langjan> well its just a single click away anyway...
<Kilos> mail has one and pidgin has one
<Langjan> do
<Kilos> others are for browsers and playing games
<Langjan> so why different workspaces if you can click from one to the other? 
<Kilos> yes man but then you cant use the excuse you cant be on irc because you work on your pc
<Kilos> i wish you would give kubuntu a try for one month
<Kilos> then you wont be unifying all your contacts
<Langjan> well sometimes, often I need to focus on what I'm doing, so mails and messages coming thro are distractions 
<Kilos> hahaha
<paddatrapper> Workspaces are the best thing after the terminal to happen to Linux
<Kilos> excuses excuses
<Langjan> why would I need excuses? 
<Langjan> I've been on kubuntu
<paddatrapper> Or you could host an IRC connection on a server and ssh in when you want to interact, but still be connected 24/7
<Kilos> i think maybe you think because im brain dead you can lead me around the bush
<mazal_> I like workspaces , at work one can hide the games in workspace 2 :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mazal_ you are naughty
<mazal_> No , resourceful
<Kilos> you cant play games all day then complain about your employer
<paddatrapper> I see a simple solution to that - don't complain!
<mazal_> This reminds me of many years ago , one of the first tetris game that released , when you pressed esc key a dummy Lotus 123 screen came up
<Kilos> hhaha
<Kilos> Langjan to what do we owe the honour of this visit
<mazal_> Wat het jy gebreek ?
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> oh my he hit silent mode
<Langjan> julle spot met siekte seuns
<Kilos> phone call or visitors
<Symmetria> sup
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> man, kids are hilarious
<Symmetria> our friend was around with their 4 year old daughter, and their daughter sees this:
<Symmetria> kid screamed and burst into tears and hid behind her mom, her mom goes over to pat it to show her its just wood 
<Symmetria> kid went absolutely nuts
<Symmetria> hahahah
<Kilos> sees this what?
<gremble> What did the kid see
<gremble> I am anxious now
<Symmetria> http://server.alstonnetworks.net/hippo.png
<Symmetria> http://server.alstonnetworks.net/hippo.png <=== THAT
<Symmetria> :)
<Symmetria> lol, some stupid carving my wife has had for years 
<Symmetria> kid thought it was real 
<Symmetria> must admit, it does look kinda grumpy ;p
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> That is the world's most unimpressed wooden hippo
<Langjan> pinochippo
<gremble> Excellent oppurtunity to tell the story about the nutcracker and the toys that come alive to fight the ratking xD
<Langjan> Julle manne moet lekker kuier en speletjies speel, ons gesels weer later
<Kilos> hey Symmetria what happened to those guys that bought all you extra pc stuff before you left
<Kilos> they dont come here anymore
<Kilos> dankie Langjan lekker slaap julle en bly warm
<Kilos> en veilig
<Langjan> julle ook dankie Kilos 
<Langjan> Hier op Warmbad moet jy versigtig wees waar jy vir water boor om nie warm water te kry nie.. 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> serious, and if you do you have to seal it off
<Kilos> wow
<Langjan> Forever Resorts has sole rights to the hot water
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> 22 000 litres per hour at 54 degrees
<Kilos> wow
<Langjan> and they have legal rights to hog it all
<Kilos> 54°c or f
<Langjan> centigrade
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> learn to make the ° sign
<Langjan> I can find it - eventually but only in libre, how?
<Kilos> thats actuall evil having control over water you drill away from their preperty
<Kilos> make a compose key
<Langjan> yea agreed
<Langjan> done
<Kilos> then hold compose key down and ht o twice
<Langjan> letter or figure?
<Langjan> °
<Kilos> oh for oh my
<Langjan> 54°
<Kilos> die engelse slim ne
<Kilos> 54°c
<Langjan> 54°C
<Kilos> ja that'nuvolari taught me
<Langjan> what others?
<Kilos> other what
<Langjan> like °
<Kilos> ne
<Kilos> all those kappie things
<Langjan> thats easy, hit n and then e
<Kilos> nee man moet n ^ op he
<Langjan> yes but things that are not on the keypad lime °
<Kilos> i only use the degrees sign
<Langjan> jy sê my nou sleg
<Kilos> sien jy
<Langjan> ek seën jou
<Kilos> dankie
<Langjan> ja ek ken die goeters maar nie die oo  vir ° nie
<Langjan> my plesier
<Langjan> lekker slaap 
<Langjan>  en mooi loop 
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
<Langjan> dankie vir die leersame sessie
<Langjan> dankie
<Kilos> enige tyd
<Kilos> gonna rain, he broke nothing
<paddatrapper> I have another chance to decide on the ubuntu distro I'm running - installer crashed... Suggestions?
<Kilos> kubuntu 14.04
<Kilos> everything works
<paddatrapper> Never really tried KDE. Suppose I have a good chance for distro hopping, so I'll give it a try
<Kilos> did you use the whole drive
<Kilos> and format it first
<Kilos> ill try 16.04 when i get to aus and dont need mobile data
<Kilos> then see if its as good
<paddatrapper> Whole drive. It failed because my internet was too slow - package downloads timed out and crashed the installer
<Kilos> install without updating same time
<Kilos> and without those other things
<Kilos> clean install with internat disconnected
<Kilos> should take 10 mins
<paddatrapper> Good idea, thanks
<Kilos> should come with quassel installed so you can get here before even upgrading
<pavlushka> night all, :)
<paddatrapper> I use weechat on a VPS which I then SSH into. Find it quite useful
<Kilos> ok
<paddatrapper> Wow, no internet makes this install so quick, almost done already
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> my best was 7 mins till reboot
<Kilos> on a dual core machine
<paddatrapper> Nice. This is the first install I've done manually that has taken under a day
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> if you save all your archives you cant then install and in 30 mins rsync them and update upgrade
<paddatrapper> What do you mean?
<Kilos>  complete up to date frsh install in under 1 hour
<paddatrapper> Ah I see
<Kilos> you tell update manager to leave downloaded packages in cache
<paddatrapper> Though, I assume, remove outdated ones
<paddatrapper> ?
<Kilos> then rsync -av /var/cache/apt/archives/ /path to storage/
<Kilos> you leave them all for fresh install as some are needed
<Kilos> lemme find you a link to make kde lekker
<Kilos> Maaz google 20 cool things to do on kubuntu 14.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "20 cool things to do after installing Kubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr" http://www.binarytides.com/better-kubuntu-14-04/ :: "20 cool things to do after installing Kubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr - Disqus" https://disqus.com/home/discussion/binarytides/19_cool_things_to_do_after_installing_kubuntu_1404_trusty_tahr/ :: "Things to do after installing Kubuntu [Click Next] |
<Maaz> Linux Veda" http://www.linuxveda.com/2014/12/06/things-installing-kubuntu-click-next/ ::…
<Kilos> top link
<Kilos> i use synaptic to save the downloaded packages because its faster and easier to use than update manager 
<Kilos> you sposed to be teaching me
<paddatrapper> Thanks. Looks cool! I'll have to play around with it tomorrow after Kubuntu ISO has finished downloading and I can install it. Going to have to use straight Ubuntu for Varsity tomorrow
<paddatrapper> When it comes to apt and Ubuntu package management I don't know much outside of apt(-get) install package
<Kilos> im here
<Kilos> where i cant help ill find someone that can
<Kilos> quite a few kde users here now
<Kilos> pro and fly are kde masters
<gremble> The few times I've had kde I switched over to quickly :P
<gremble> I am a boring i3 kind of guy
<Kilos> takes getting used to
<Kilos> i said ill try it for one month and then stayed on it
<Kilos> 14.04 is so stable why change
<gremble> So far I am liking mate. 
<Kilos> that i3 thing is for clever peeps
<gremble> But the gui isn't all that important to do. As long as I can do my work, and it is linux, I am happy
<Kilos> i used mate before they put it in thew repos
<Kilos> was better than unity
<Kilos> gnome2 was lekker
<Kilos> but kse has so much more i wont change back again
<Kilos> kde
<gremble> Haha spacemacs is all I need <3 
<gremble> :P
<paddatrapper> gremble: I also like i3. The space utilization is fantastic
<gremble> paddatrapper, on small screens it is fantastic.
<paddatrapper> Yeah. I ran it on my lapop for about the last 2 years. But I think I'm going to try KDE for a bit and see what it feels like
<gremble> This is some of the sentences that I have to deal with for wednesday evening, "The variance is the sum of the expected value of the conditional variance and the variance of the conditional expected value."
<gremble> -_-
<paddatrapper> How do I change workspaces in stock Ubuntu?
<gremble> ctrl arrow iirc
<gremble> ctrl+alt+ arrow
<Kilos> ctrl alt tab
<Kilos> or alt tab
<Kilos> i forget
<paddatrapper> Those sentances make almost no sense
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+tab
<Kilos> or alt+tab
<Kilos> sorry , falling asleep here
<gremble> doesn't alt+tab just switch between programs on your screen?
<Kilos> im not sure
<paddatrapper> Yup it does... No worries, I'll google
<gremble> ctrl+alt+arrow not working?
<Kilos> Maaz google how to change workspaces on 14.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "How to use different workspaces on Ubuntu 14.04? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/459284/how-to-use-different-workspaces-on-ubuntu-14-04 :: "keyboard - Ubuntu 14.04 workspace switch hotkeys - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/524339/ubuntu-14-04-workspace-switch-hotkeys :: "Switch between the workspaces (Ubuntu 14.04) - Ask Ubuntu"
<Maaz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/571271/switch-between-the-workspaces-ubuntu-14-04 :: "add work…
<magespaw1> that is what i do to switch, but i am on peppermint and debian
<Kilos> last link
<Kilos> i gotta sleep
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<mazal_> Night all , sleep well
<Kilos> see you morrow time
<gremble> Cheers you two
<mazal_> wow , snap
<paddatrapper> It does nothinng, but that could be because I don't have any others open
<Kilos> lol
<paddatrapper> night
<gremble> I think in unity you might have to activate multiple workspaces first
<paddatrapper> You are right - needed to enable then
<paddatrapper> Thanks. Now it's working
<gremble> Unity hates people. 
<paddatrapper> I'm starting to understand that sentiment
<paddatrapper> Though I'm loving the Ubuntu thing of things just working - wifi, contrast, volume,, alles
<gremble> That is pretty nice
<gremble> This statistics lecturer thinks he is a comedian. "Just for giggles, we are going to make this thing a little bit more complicated and imposing."
<paddatrapper> Hte lecturers like that...
<gremble> Although, reading through my notes and comments on the work, past me is sometimes an impatient asshole
<paddatrapper> Haha. I always get the feeling that past me knew more than me and so left huge gaps in his notes...
<paddatrapper> Which I now need
<gremble> "This is a trivial result" now I am sitting here wondering how the .. past me knew that it was trivial. 
<gremble> Or something like "??BOUNDS??!!" and I have no idea what that is supposed to signify.
<paddatrapper> Lol. Yup!!
<paddatrapper> Alright night everyone
<gremble> Cheers
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-03
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy inetpro superfly pavlushka paddatrapper bushtech anton_may theblazehen and others too
<bushtech> Morning Kilos, others
<Kilos> hi zipper 
<Kilos> i thought i better greet before you become jellie
<mazal> Mornings
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Really enjoying KDE, and I've only been using it for about 15 minutes
<Kilos> w00000t
<mazal> Another kde man :)
<paddatrapper> Now I just need to get used to things like Activities and QT versions of GTK applications
<Kilos> you will see paddatrapper after a month of getting used to it you wont want to change again
<Kilos> wb  mazal 
<paddatrapper> I love how everything ties into everything else. Looks very slick
<Kilos> if you  dont have a cap you can install kubuntu-full i think its called
<Kilos> then it has lots of stuff to use
<paddatrapper> I see. apt install kubuntu-full?
<Kilos> lemme check in synaptic
<paddatrapper> Currently updating everything, otherwise I'd just check quickly
<Kilos> ya kubuntu-full
<Kilos> did you use the advice on the link 20 cool things to do after installing kubuntu 14.04
<paddatrapper> Busy following it - first was the update
<Kilos> can even give the file goodie root powers
<mazal> Kilos, is paddatrapper using 14.04 ? On 16.04 most of those 20 things don't work 
<paddatrapper> Yeah I am using 14.04
<mazal> k
<Kilos> good lad
<mazal> I went through those 20 things on 16.04 and plenty of them doesn't work
<mazal> Some still do
<mazal> Lekker bang vir 16.04 nê lol
<Kilos> see mazal he didnt take years to convince either
<theblazehen> morning Kilos, others
<Kilos> i have lots of outside work today so will be slow with answers
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<mazal> Morning theblazehen
<theblazehen> Hi mazal. How are you?
<mazal> Kilos, it didn't take so long with me
<mazal> okish and you theblazehen
<theblazehen> I'm alright thanks. Really busy..
<paddatrapper> hey theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey paddatrapper
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<pavlushka> Hi Kilos , how can I help you?
<Kilos> smile pavlushka 
<magespawn> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> today I've installed k3b, kde based after failing brasero, it works way better.
<pavlushka> And hello every one!
<paddatrapper> hey pavlushka 
<Kilos> k3b rocks
<Kilos> oh paddatrapper look at systemback
<Kilos> can make an installable stick of your running system in case you mess up
<chesedo> good morning all, hope all (za peeps) enjoyed the long weekend
<Kilos> i tiried the live option now i have a stick i can plug into any pc and have same system running as here
<paddatrapper> Oh nice, very useful! Can it be used as a live USB as well?
<paddatrapper> That answers my question, awesome
<paddatrapper> Hey chesedo 
<Kilos> there are many options
<Kilos> 4.7g iso it made
<paddatrapper> I'm off. I'll be back later
<Kilos> and it writes to the stick easily
<Kilos> be good
<paddatrapper> The problem with having a new setup is that it means I will most certainly not be studying for the tests I have coming up...
<chesedo> lol paddatrapper, know the struggle
 * chesedo suppose to be working in his notes
<paddatrapper> lol
<Kilos> study paddatrapper 
<Kilos> study comes first
<Kilos> the new setup is going nowhere slowly, it will wait for you
<paddatrapper> But it's fun, calculus is repetetive
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> maaz google kdeinit5
<Maaz> mazal: "Ubuntu Manpage: kdeinit5 - Launcher for applications built with ..." http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man8/kdeinit5.8.html :: "kdeinit5 could not start - FedoraForum.org" http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=304622 :: "Bug #1411259 “kdeinit5 crashes on logout and log in screen never ..." https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1411259 :: "Re:
<Maaz> Upgrade warning: KDE/Plasma 5 stuff broken" https://lists.debian.org/debian-kde/2015/09/msg…
<mazal> That wasn't much help
<mazal> maaz google kdeinit5 crashed when working with partitions
<Maaz> mazal: "OpenSUSE Leap 42.1-RC1 | Thoughts on computing" https://nwrickert2.wordpress.com/2015/10/17/opensuse-leap-42-1-rc1/ :: "Test Cycle 2016.03 ISO - KaOS" http://kaosx.us/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=1371 :: "[solved but not nvidia] System hangs starting X (SDDM / KDE Plasma ..." https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=209511 :: "KaOS 2016.01 review - The fallen
<Maaz> angel - Dedoimedo" http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/kaos-2016-01.html :: "Manjaro KDE 0.…
<mazal> Seems there is a problem between gparted and kdeinit5. Everytime I create partitions with gparted that app/services crashes
<mazal> Wil do the next one with KDE's built-in partition app and see what happens
<mazal> Another bug and it's not fixed in 16.04 :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasque/+bug/1448512
<Kilos> just keep bug reporting
<mazal> I have 2 more bugs that affects me
<Kilos> more reports raise the priority 
<mazal> 16.04 a very buggy experience so far
<Kilos> well i told you wair
<Kilos> wait
<mazal> Remember why the rush oom , I was desperate to get of Winbloze at home
<Kilos>  best to install 3 months after release
<mazal> Otherwise I would have waited for .1 release
<Kilos> nono you could have gone 14.04
<mazal> Don't want to re-install now and again later
<Kilos> just keep reporting bugs
<Kilos> one of the dev guys laptops wouldnt boot this morning
<mazal> This system icons missing one seems to be around since 15.10 already
<mazal> I'm actually thinking of adding unity until kde/plasma become more stable , but ish I don't like unity
<Kilos> i think you will find more bugs in unity
<Kilos> if the bugs are wasting your time go back to 14.04
<mazal> I'll try and live with it for now. Re-installing is too big a job
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> The two main ones left for me is the missing email system tray icon and kde5init regularly crashing
<mazal> The latter is worrying me
<mazal> The icon I can live without , but that init app might be important. Couldn't really get proper info on it
<Kilos> open synaptic and reinstall all the init packages, maybe there is a patch released already
<Kilos> oh mazal what did you choose in systemback to make it installable
<Kilos> i chose live and it works fine but doesnt show an install goodie
<mazal> The install is only in the boot menu
<mazal> There is an option " run installer "
<Kilos> oh ill check that again ty
<mazal> There is no shortcut in live mode
<mazal> btw , did you guys beat that duel-boot with Win 10 ?
<mazal> I lost track of the progress on that one
<Kilos> yes its running
<mazal> kewl
<Kilos> had to tell bios to boot from u buntu
<mazal> oi
<Kilos> first time ive seen that
<mazal> eufi/secure boot
<mazal> An example of what I said the other day of change does not equal better
<Kilos> i dunno , will have to ask langjan
<mazal> I read in that doc I linked that is one of the uefi "features". You have to tell the bios to allow ubuntu to boot
<mazal> And have two places inside Win 10 that must be done also
<Kilos> 10 is a curse on mankind i think
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<mazal> Change ≠ better
<mazal> Ah my compose key works at least lol
<Kilos> lol
<Wolfeyes> hey Kilos
<Wolfeyes> hey everyone
<mazal> Hi Wolfeyes
<Wolfeyes> hy mazal
<mazal> oom Kilos , I think I must kill my rss app
<mazal> They keep posting today about new releases :P
<mazal> The PS4 kind
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Bye for now
<nlsthzn> o/
<superfly> o/
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hi superfly, uncle Kilos :)
 * superfly is a zombie today
<nlsthzn> sounds like me on a normal day >.<
<nlsthzn> and today is such a day :D
<nlsthzn> silly konversation, why u no spell check :/
<superfly> nlsthzn: kids were up last night
<superfly> and I didn't sleep well
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> sorry to hear.  can make a long day very long
<nlsthzn> 16.04 giving me sound issues again... other than that it seems to be pretty solid :(
<Kilos> kde nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> all of the flavours... corruption in sound using steam
<nlsthzn> intermittent corruption
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> pita
 * nlsthzn will be back... using MS patented fix - rebooting :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> chat later all, on the road
<Kilos> go well
<nlsthzn> multimedia can be strange... had to install the weirdest codec to get m4a files to play
<nlsthzn> and spell check still not automatically working >.<
<nlsthzn> grrrr
<inetpro> goeie more
<inetpro> The Ubuntu Online Summit starts in 30 minutes! Join us for 3 days of interactive content to learn, participate and talk about Ubuntu's present and future. http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/2016-05-03
<nlsthzn> hey inetpro... thanks for the heads up :)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: just follow @ubuntuappdev on Telegram or go to https://telegram.me/ubuntuappdev for other future news 
 * inetpro likes this kinda service on Telegram 
<inetpro> another one I follow is https://telegram.me/kubuntu
<inetpro> oh and then there is our own one at https://telegram.me/ubuntuza
<inetpro> if only oom Kilos knew what is good for him he would be exploiting this service already a long time ago
<theblazehen> Wow.. 
<theblazehen> I wrote horrible code today, in order to interface with a (IMO) horrible api
<theblazehen> hey Maaz
<theblazehen> mazal
<mazal> hi
<theblazehen> How are you mazal?
<mazal> no comment
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> One day bad , the next day worse
<theblazehen> mazal: That sucks :/ Want to talk about what's happening or nah?
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<mazal> no thanx theblazehen
<andrewlsd> hi Kilos 
<theblazehen> Hi andrewlsd
<Kilos> inetpro what are you on about , me exploiting telegram
<Kilos> i use telegram just for ian and the girls
<paddatrapper> I wish more people used it as aposed to Whatsapp. So much easier to create bots, etc. for
<Kilos> i have too many channels and mailing lists to want to add more stuff
<Kilos> i need to retire
<Kilos> padda do you get these https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue464
<paddatrapper> I don't, no
<Kilos> you can read it online i think
<Kilos> i cant remember how i got to get it in mails
<Kilos> maybe there is a subscribe button
<gremble> Good evening
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> How are you Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty just tired
<Kilos> lol getting like everyone else
<gremble> Long day of work? :P
<Kilos> redshift didnt help me sleep last night
<gremble> Ah. Well, get to bed early tonight. Or at least stop looking at a screen so late. You are getting like those youngens :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<gremble> I am excited though. I finally got a job. I am a professional writer now :D
<Kilos> congrats
<Kilos> what are you writing
<gremble> My first project is an N6 mathematics textbook
<Kilos> cool
<gremble> Anyway. I am off to go learn how to fight using historic weapons. talk to you later
<paddatrapper> gremble: Don't you just swing and hope it hits the other guy before he hits you?
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> paddatrapper, No, because then the other guy will hit you :P If you ever find yourself somewhat curious, let me know, I will send you a textbook that I like. :P
<gremble> I am doing Italian sabre at the moment, but I'm quite keen on the D\utch wrestling.
<gremble> Anyway, I am popping out. :P
<Kilos> enjoy
<paddatrapper> I've always been curious - dabled in blacksmithing a little, but never could afford good tools and materials. Also done some reading on fencing styles which was interesting
<Kilos> too much inetpro 
<Kilos> power gone
<Kilos> power came back
<Kilos> seems like you all asleep. maybe i should sleep as well
<paddatrapper> ot asleep, just frantically studying
<paddatrapper> s/ot/not
<Kilos> god , study lad
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<gremble> What are you frantically studying, paddatrapper?
<paddatrapper> gremble: maths - calculus 1 (so proofs for Africa)
<gremble> Shout if you need assistance. 
<gremble> I study mathematics
 * gremble pops collar
<paddatrapper> Thanks. For the moment I'm finding it pretty straight forward, but I'm sure I'll need some prodding later in the year!
<paddatrapper> Where are you studying?
<paddatrapper> Alright Night everyone
<gremble> Cheers paddatrapper 
<gremble> I study at UP
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-04
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> hi chesedo and everyone else
<Kilos> paddatrapper study
<theblazehen> hey Kilos
<theblazehen> hi chesedo
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<chesedo> hi theblazehen
<mazal> Morning all
<theblazehen> hey mazal
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Freezing here today
<mazal> Now it's properly winter
<Kilos> yes
<theblazehen> mazal: It's nice
<Kilos> eeeeek
<Kilos> for penguins ya
<mazal> Oom Kilos , sê " Mooi so seun , trots op jou "
<mazal> I said no 3 times already this week for new releases
<theblazehen> Kilos: Overclocking ;)
<mazal> Standing strong :P
<Kilos> " Mooi so seun , trots op jou "
<mazal> :)
<Kilos> overclocking what theblazehen 
<Kilos> i havent tried that on this lappy yet
<Kilos> seems fast enough for me
<theblazehen> Kilos: Everything.. Running 3 desktops in my room, one which pulls 600W of power
<Kilos> sjoe
<theblazehen> Yeah. The heat kills in summer :(
<theblazehen> Nice and warm now though :)
<Kilos> that can help keep some warmth in your room
<theblazehen> Like 5 degrees warmer than rest of house
<Kilos> we lost power last night so its cold
<Kilos> and using an ssd keeps this lappy cool
<mazal> I never done overclocking 
<mazal> Would probably break something
<Kilos> normally the cpu restarts to default when it overworks too much
<Kilos> can be a bit frightening though
<theblazehen> mazal: Not really a problem unless you over volt as well, just overclocking won't damage anything. Worst case just bios reset
<mazal> I'm getting too slow for fast stuff anyway , best keep as is otherwise I can't keep up :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> These days I find that I need to set shooters to easy difficulty :(
<theblazehen> mazal: I've never played above easy.. I suck :(
<mazal> Is a disaster , even the mobs in mc is a challenge these days :P
<mazal> I still remember when I was young anything below "normal" was a slap in the face to the ego hehehehe
<mazal> Now it's like " Ag who cares " lol
<theblazehen> heh, yeah. Still is a slap in the face here, but don't have time to deal with normal
<theblazehen> Just play for the story
<mazal> theblazehen, you play pc only or console as well ?
<theblazehen> mazal: pc only, and ps2 emulated on pc sometimes
 * mazal peek at Kilos " Die oom gaan nou met ons raas "
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> playing games build and eye co-ords
<mazal> Then why I am always getting a scolding :P
<Kilos> buying games is what i say is wasteful
<mazal> oh
<mazal> Is ......like.......a.......drug
<theblazehen> Yeah, normally play FOSS games. Less messing with wine
<theblazehen> even though I got a GTX 980 now.. Stunt rally at medium on 4k is still only around 40-50 fps :(
<mazal> I've been a console man since PS1 till now and no FOSS games there
<mazal> Been on PC gaming for about a year in 2014
<mazal> Got lots of respect for Steam during that time
<theblazehen> mazal: Crash bandicoot:Warped was great
<mazal> Plenty of sales and they really make an effort for gamers with remastering lots of old classics
<mazal> theblazehen, I played one of them , can't remember which one though
<mazal> superfly, openlp is your project yes ?
<mazal> Or I am remembering wrong
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> Kewl , see it has a new release
<mazal> That's one app still on my to-do list to get into
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<superfly> mazal: yes
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<theblazehen> hi superfly
<superfly> morning Kilos, theblazehen
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<dlPhreak> Good morning
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> How are you Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<andrewlsd> Hi all. (I'm pretty much lurking today)
<Kilos> as long as you are here all good andrewlsd 
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd, thatgraemeguy, dlPhreak
<superfly> hi thatgraemeguy, dlPhreak, andrewlsd
<superfly> andrewlsd: ping
<andrewlsd> superfly: pong
<superfly> andrewlsd: do you know about DebConf?
<andrewlsd> hi theblazehen 
<andrewlsd> superfly: yip
<andrewlsd> superfly: I have the DebConf flyer on my Desktop
<superfly> andrewlsd: think LSD might want to be a sponsor?
<andrewlsd> and have registered.
<superfly> andrewlsd: great, was gonna ask that question next
<andrewlsd> superfly: I will check.
<superfly> andrewlsd: also, there's an job fair where you can put up a table if you want
<superfly> you == LSD
<andrewlsd> superfly: sponsorships were kinda pricey when I last looked.
<andrewlsd> thanks. will look
<superfly> andrewlsd: from what I've seen of other conferences, not reall
<superfly> *really
<Kilos> superfly can you check if we have someone that can man an ubuntu table there then we can ask for a pack of goodies in that link i left you on pm
<superfly> Kilos: we're actually already in talks with Canonical about sponsorship, and we'll have a few Ubuntu people there anyway, but it's not a bad idea. I personally can't do that because I'll be busy
<Kilos> i can ask i spose if i can have all the details
<Kilos> maybe we should add another contact person as well, maia will still order for us , but she is too snowed under to do much more atm
<mazal> I am now looking for changing a config setting that I can't find
<magespawn> goodmorning
<theblazehen> morning magespawn
<theblazehen> mazal: What setting are you looking for?
<magespawn> or good morning, if you remember you spaces
<mazal> Anybody maybe know , on Kubuntu 16.04 , when you click the start button , right at the top is a search bar , but it cycles between the search bar and pc name. How can I make it stop cycling and only show search bar
<mazal> Cos as luck would have it everytime I want to search the pc name is showing and I must wait for it to cycle back to search bar
<theblazehen> mazal: You can't just start typing with out the bar?
<mazal> Not when pc name is showing nope
<mazal> Then it's locked
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<mazal> lo magespawn
<Kilos> mazal in applications
<Kilos> doesnt it show find files and folders at the bottom
<mazal> hang on
<mazal> You system settings - applications ?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> launcher applications
<Kilos> favourites applications computer etc
<mazal> Yes , but there is no setting there for the top item cycling
<mazal> Right at the top , next to profile pic , that's where the problem is
<Kilos> no man , does that find work
<mazal> I'm not following
<Kilos> what do you want to find
<mazal> I use it to search for apps quickly , the ones that isn't in my favourites yet
<Kilos> maybe its a bug, have you googled
<mazal> Yeah , no help
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Will use alt-f2 as a workaround
<mazal> But there must be some way to set it to stop cycling
<mazal> The problem with alt-f2 workaround is that there I don't have the right-click option to add apps to favourites
<Kilos> where are these apps
<Kilos> internet?
<mazal> no on pc
<Kilos> look through the list in applications
<mazal> Scattered in the various sections
<Kilos> there are many options there
<Kilos> must be in one of them
<Kilos> then right click add to favs works
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<mazal> Kilos, I know that. The search just finds the apps quicker. That's where the niggle is
<mazal> Morning inetpro
<Kilos> open synaptic, reload , mark all updates and apply
<mazal> and the search works fine , but , it doesn't stay on search bar , it cycles to pc name , and when on pc name it's locked
<mazal> So I just want a setting that can stop the cycling and keep the search bar alone
<Kilos> go ask on #kubuntu
<mazal> Cos every now and then I am unlucky enough that when I want to search the pc name is showing there at that stage then I must wait
<mazal> You understand the niggle ?
<Kilos> yes
<zipper> Hello dudes
<zipper> and ladies
<theblazehen> hi zipper
<Kilos> hi zipper 
 * Kilos fetches sheep
<Kilos> wbb
<magespawn> hi zipper
<zipper> Kilos: Sheep?
<magespawn> mazal i also cannot find anything dealing directly with that search bar
<magespawn> zipper Kilos has sheep that he looks after
<zipper> Really?
<magespawn> yes
<magespawn> real sheep too, four legs, wool etc
<zipper> magespawn: :D
<theblazehen> magespawn: Have you looked with a gconf / dconf editor? Might find it there. And is there a unity tweak tool maybe?
<magespawn> mazal this might point you in the right direction
<magespawn> thanks theblazehen, mazal is the one on kde with the problem
<magespawn> i like kde, bu this little net book struggles to run it
<theblazehen> magespawn: Whoops, tab complete error
<magespawn> no problem
<magespawn> it was getting interesting when magallenic was in here
<Kilos> yeah zipper i look after 21 merino sheep
<Kilos> oh ty magespawn 
<magespawn> np, need something to occupy my mind while i search cctv footage
<andrewlsd> maaz coffee please
<Maaz> andrewlsd: There isn't a pot on
<andrewlsd> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<theblazehen> Maaz: Coffee please
<Maaz> theblazehen: Yessir
<andrewlsd> maaz coffee please
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<andrewlsd> maaz coffee please
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<andrewlsd> Maaz: yes we do
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Huh?
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto
 * theblazehen wants a caffeine overdose
<magespawn> large please
<magespawn> Maazlarge please
<theblazehen> Maaz: one caffeine overdose please
<Maaz> theblazehen: Huh?
<magespawn> Maaz large please
<Maaz> magespawn: *blink*
<andrewlsd> magespawn: El Grande
<magespawn> Maaz El Grande
<Maaz> magespawn: Excuse me?
<magespawn> Maaz large coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: *blink*
<magespawn> lol
 * andrewlsd starts crying
 * andrewlsd wants a bigger coffee
<theblazehen> They really should have delivery places with an API..
<theblazehen> Script it, when I start downloading a movie order me a pizza?
<magespawn> now that would be cool
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for andrewlsd, theblazehen and magespawn!
<theblazehen> ty Maaz
<magespawn> Maaz thanks and botsnack
<Maaz> :)
<magespawn> Maaz has a static personality
<theblazehen> Maaz: Become skynet
<Maaz> theblazehen: *blink*
<paddatrapper> You could write a script that phones the pizza place using text-to-speech
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: True. I currently have my order for food at the office taking between 34 and 57 seconds normally now, depending on what I order :) 
<magespawn> have it rather place the order directly on their system, no need to bother the people
<paddatrapper> Nice. Yeah people are a mission :)
<paddatrapper> Hey Maaz 
<magespawn> always with irrelevant questions, like would you like extra cheese with that?
<paddatrapper> Damn, there goes my point about bots being more friendly
<magespawn> Maaz hello
<Maaz> Sup magespawn
<magespawn> Maaz not much
<Maaz> magespawn: Sorry...
<magespawn> Maaz thats okay, botsnack
<Maaz> :)
<paddatrapper> lol Syntax 
<magespawn> people again, lol
 * mazal mumbels some crude words about Winbloze
<mazal> Had to re-install printers again that it has the nack of "loosing"
<mazal> Hello everyone I haven't seen yet today
<theblazehen> http://globalnerdy.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/if_youre_happy_and_you_know_it.jpg syntax error!
<paddatrapper> mazal: Windows printers make me thankful for cups most of the time
<theblazehen> Yeah. Never had problems with cpus
<superfly> Why do you think Apple bought the project :-D
<theblazehen> I thought apple started it?
<magespawn> hi superfly
<magespawn> bought cups? is it still open source, was it ever? who had it first?
 * magespawn goes to google
<superfly> magespawn: they acquired the company behind cups
<superfly> or something like that
<magespawn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUPS for the wiki versiion
<magespawn> not too sure how you would purchase the source code of an open source project
<theblazehen> Didn't check license there, is it GPL?
<Kilos> Maaz larger
<Maaz> Sorry Kilos  No more than a beer mug full is allowed. Times are hard!
<theblazehen> The authors of the project are allowed to sell it under another license to other people
<MaNI> it isn't really the source code you purchase
<MaNI> it's the 'brand' - which includes any copyright or claims to copyrights, trademarks, and quite often the programmers who work on the code as well
<mazal> Oom Kilos , I just discovered something very disturbing
<Kilos> wht  mazal 
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> HI
 * Kilos working outside mainly
<mazal> Kilos, a hidden message to me in the start bar applications. There is no section for games lol
<mazal> Hi Cryterion
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you need to install aisleriot and mahjongg
<theblazehen> And kmines!
<Kilos> then games will show
<mazal> I see that as a message to me hehehehehe
<theblazehen> I <3 minesweeper
<mazal> " No games section for you MR. Go do some work ! "
<theblazehen> wine min also isn't too bad..
<magespawn> mazal: might not be a bad thing
<magespawn> i love watching cctv, so much fun, no sound though but in colour
<mazal> I don't have tv at all. I watch movies and old rugby and tennis games I have on pc
<mazal> Stream it to PS3. But it do get a bit boring watching the same stuff always
<magespawn> right chat later all, on the road time again
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> Maaz announce Guys I need info about a release party please, before me can order anything
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Guys I need info about a release party please, before me can order anything
<andrewlsd> Maaz: ok?
<Maaz> andrewlsd: What?
<Kilos> i wish everyone on the mailing list would visit here
<Kilos> i hear, wish in one hand and spit in the other and see which is heaviest
<chesedo-> Kilos: we had that last week already :P
<Kilos> what?
<chesedo-> rp
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> where
<chesedo-> Ubuntu for Hope launch remember
<Kilos> thats not same thing
<chesedo-> lol
<Kilos> im talking bout official release party
<chesedo-> hmm, ok. what is needed for an official one, btw?
<Kilos> unless maia and i are misunderstanding this
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<chesedo-> to be...
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<Kilos> we need particulars to be able to order those goodies
<Kilos> hi [pav
<Kilos> pavlushka as well
<pavlushka> lol, Hi Kilos !
 * mazal peeks in
<mazal> Hi
<pavlushka> Kilos,  there should be something going on after 16.04 release from 3-5 May, do you have any idea?
<pavlushka> Hello mazal !
 * mazal goes to find jacket
<Kilos> no havent heard pavlushka 
<chesedo-> Kilos: if you are refering to the conference packs, then we are 4 weeks late...
<Kilos> why
<chesedo-> "complete the conference pack application form at least 4 weeks prior to the event"
<Kilos> yes so we can have release paties in 5 weeks time
<Kilos> za hasnt had a release party yet
<chesedo-> won't that be very very late?
<pavlushka> Kilos, its UOS!
<Kilos> the even is the party  when we have time and personel to do it
<Kilos> pavlushka thats been on a while already
<Kilos> and it involves youtube
<pavlushka> but still happening, :)
<Kilos> i dont do youtube
<pavlushka> :(
<Kilos> they have QA every day i think
<Kilos> i cant keep up with everything
<pavlushka> though people can reach them through #ubuntu-on-air, #ubuntu-uos-community,
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> there is a UOS session on irc only tomorrow at 14.00 to 16.00 for those interested in applying for ubuntu membership
<pavlushka> thanks for the info
<Kilos> im just trying to confirm which irc channel
<Kilos> #ubuntu-uos-community,
<Kilos> mazal gaan lees https://kubuntu.org/wp-admin/widgets.php
<Kilos> miskien is daar iets daar
<Kilos> inetpro hoe gaan dit
<Kilos> ive forgotten what i wanted to ask you the last few days
<Kilos> paddatrapper did you study today?
<mazal> Oom Kilos ?
<mazal> Waar;s ons nou ?
<Kilos> hier seun
<mazal> Daai link is vir ?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> waar hulle werk op kde probleme ek dink
<mazal> Oh
<Kilos> iets met die 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> widgets in die panel of so iets
<mazal> You do not have sufficient permissions to access this page.
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> go back to kubuntu
<mazal> I'm already back on kubuntu
<mazal> Installed , configured , imaged and all and all
<Kilos> might be just for the dev guys
<Kilos> back to kubuntu on that link man
<mazal> rofl
<Kilos> not on your pc
<mazal> :)
<Kilos> ek sukkel nou met 14 kanale
<Kilos> i should have just stuck with za stuff
<Kilos> now ill never rest
<Kilos> inetpro wake up before you go to bed
<mazal> Time for dinner
<mazal> And some media serving
<Kilos> anyone interested in learning more about getting ubuntu membership join #ubuntu-uos-community and #ubuntu-uos-overflow tomorrow at 4pm to 6pm
<Kilos> inetpro thats you
<Kilos> Maaz tell LangJan for future dual boot installs , boot from dvd and choose erase and used entire disk
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<pavlushka-> Goodnight guys!
<Kilos> cheers banagalorie child
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<gremble> Good evening everyone
<gremble> Mate is surprisingly unstable >.>
<gremble> I've had like 3 crashes already
<arts> hello guys!
<arts> anyone alive?
<paddatrapper> hey arts
<superfly> hi paddatrapper, really awesome to see you active with DebConf
<paddatrapper> hey superfly, I'm enjoying playing a part with something relating to OSS for once and not watching it happen in the US
<superfly> paddatrapper: I know, right? I was soooo happy when we won the bid
<paddatrapper> And being at UCT makes helping even easier!
<paddatrapper> Alright I'm off. Night everyone
<superfly> night paddatrapper
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-05
<pavlushka> Good morning every one!
<arts> Morning folks!
<Kilos> hi arts 
<arts> how are you Kilos 
<Kilos> just cold , otherwise good ty and you?
<arts> haha bout the same!
<Kilos> lol
<arts> I finally got Ubuntu on my Gigabyte laptop :) :) :)
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> what took so long
<arts> 16.04 LOL
<arts> seems it's moer stable, 
<Kilos> nice
<arts> and the keyboard/mouse issue turned out to be a small problem, the laptop uses a I2C interface opposed to PS/2 so I fixed that this morning, only think left is to keep my eye on the wifi it seems buggy, might be a driver issue
<arts> the ubuntu nvidia driver works well
<arts> also unity sucks, the 16.04 version was so buggy, I installed the mate version and poof problems gone!
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> there are still many bugs they are sorting out
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> There is a Mate unity ?
<mazal> I thought mate uses a different DE
<Kilos> ubuntu mate
<arts> yeah its gnome2/3
<Kilos> mate still uses gnome2 i think
<arts> its the best of both worlds
<arts> lol
<arts> brb
<mazal> I miss gnome2
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> the change from that drove me to kde
<Kilos> but now im happy
<mazal> And oom drove me to KDE hehehehe :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> at least paddatrapper wasnt so stubborn
<mazal> I'm not stubborn , just hard headed
<Kilos> is there a difference
<mazal> yep
<mazal> Afr has a nice word for it
<Kilos> Maaz google difference between hard headed and stubborn
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> oi
<mazal> maaz you babbelas ?
<Maaz> mazal: Huh?
<mazal> My fingers is freezing , think I need more coffee
<Kilos> are freezing
<Kilos> is is for one finger
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<arts> I'm back :)
<Kilos> wb arts 
<arts> hows your day going?
<Kilos> im more scarce lately, i have lots of work outside
<Kilos> so far im trying to just warm up
<arts> cool, doing?
<Kilos> 2 track suits battling to warm me
<Kilos> derusting a channel iron frame work that is the base for a plastic wter tank
<Kilos> metal tank leaking bad
<Kilos> need to pump water twice a day
<Kilos> so lotsa grinding to get rid of rust
<arts> sounds heavy 
<Kilos> horrible noisy rust dusty work
<arts> aish
<inetpro> good mornings
<arts> howzit inetpro 
<chesedo> morning all
 * chesedo is a bit confused as to whether it is morning or evening with inetpro's morning there
<inetpro> oh my! Did I say morning, what time is it anyway?
<mazal> Morning chesedo , inetpro
<chesedo> hi mazal thanks for the time :P
<mazal> ;)
<mazal> Oi it's testing mazal's resolve week this week. Another new release info
<mazal> I think I must start marking it as spam :P
<magespawn> good morning
<mazal> Morning mahe
<mazal> oi
<mazal> magespawn*
<magespawn> hehe
<inetpro> is it Friday yet?
<magespawn> not yet, but almost
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> how's everyone doing today?
<inetpro> hope you have all patched and rebooted your boxen again
<mazal> Okish this side
<mazal> boxen ?
<magespawn> busy running thorugh my machines now, all servers are done
<mazal> Is there an exploit or something that a patch came out for ?
<nlsthzn> sup all :)
<magespawn> hey nlsthzn 
<magespawn> mazal wasn't there one recently in samba? not too sure 
<nlsthzn> alo magespawn, all well?
<magespawn> yup warm and sunny here, and that side/
<magespawn> ?
<nlsthzn> getting hot as hell >.<
<mazal> Lo nlsthzn
<magespawn> ahh well
<mazal> magespawn, I dunno , just sounded like it's important to update today , is why I asked
<magespawn> i see my local machine is updating libssl, so that might be it
<nlsthzn> hiya mazal
<Kilos> hi there every body. im busy working on water tank so will be gone most of the day i think
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<nlsthzn> :)
 * nlsthzn goes to get some more coffee
<chesedo> Maaz: botsnack for you to stop watching u
<Maaz> :)
<chesedo> s/u/us/
<magespawn> there is no bribing the bot
<nlsthzn> Linux linux-l2sv 4.5.2-1-default #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Apr 21 09:07:52 UTC 2016 (0454a6e) x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<magespawn> nlsthzn: ?
<nlsthzn> uname -a magespawn
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> it happens
<magespawn> what flavour are you on nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> openSUSE Tumbleweed
<nlsthzn> keep on rolling
<nlsthzn> sweet baby batman... got everything set up and working on Tumbleweed.  Impressed!
 * mazal battling to get swap enabled
<mazal> Let's reboot and see
<mazal> Seems to be working now. That was strange. Have a swap parition but wasn't active and wasn't listed in fstab
<mazal> Bye for now , have a good afternoon all
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> magespawn: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<inetpro> specifically regarding "USN-2959-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities", after a standard system update you need to reboot your computer to make all the necessary changes.
<magespawn> ty inetpro 
<nlsthzn> https://youtu.be/SYRlTISvjww some music for you guys to linux on :p
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9bq_alk-sw also
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Kilos> new tank up
<Kilos> very tired now and head exploding
<Kilos> ballie nap time
<nlsthzn> yip theblazehen... there are even more :p
<nlsthzn> Kilos: take care
<Kilos> will do ty
<theblazehen> Lady java is pretty neat. Search Monzy too. Kill dash nine!
 * nlsthzn will check it out later, thanks theblazehen
<paddatrapper> Man those are brilliant! Lol
<Kilos> hi hulk{-_-} 
<hulk{-_-}> Kilos: Hello :)
<Kilos> oh zipper
<hulk{-_-}> Yes same human.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you have been slacking
<Kilos> where are all your lug peeps that were supposed to join the africa channel
<Kilos> paddatrapper are you studying
<paddatrapper> Kilos: UCT
<Kilos> UCT?
<paddatrapper> University of Cape Town
<paddatrapper> Sorry - yes. Mis read the question
<hulk{-_-}> Kilos: Oh they're not there?
<hulk{-_-}> I can't really force them 0.o
<hulk{-_-}> *I* got your back doe!
<Kilos> bunch of slackers
<hulk{-_-}> Priorities, different paths in life.
<magespawn> chat later home time
<Kilos> inetpro paddatrapper chesedo join #ubuntu-uos-overflow n
<Kilos> in 5 mins
<Kilos> chesedo inetpro #ubuntu-uos-overflow meeting starting
<chesedo> sorry Kilos can't, bit busy
<Kilos> ok
 * chesedo may ask the greeter bot for a summary tomorrow
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yessir
<mazal> Looks like I will have to re-install :(
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Everything messed up
<mazal> Looks like one can't use more than 1 DE anymore
<mazal> Added ubuntu-desktop , complete disaster
<mazal> Now what to install on the re-install is the question
<Kilos> kde doesnt like it
<mazal> Either 14.04 K or 16.04 Ubu
<mazal> 16.04 K's bugs is getting to me
<mazal> Is why I wanted to add another DE
<Kilos> i once tried adding unity to kde
<mazal> Don't know how 16.04 unity is though , might also be bug ridden
<Kilos> couldnt find unity at all
<Kilos> was a waste of data and space
<Kilos> they say it has more bugs
<mazal> oi
<mazal> I wonder if one can install normal KDE on 16.04 and not use this plasma
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Don't really want to go backwards and install 14.04
<Kilos> go back to 14.04 man
<mazal> That's going backwards with everything :(
<Kilos> in 6 months upgrade to 16.04
<Kilos> much easier than battling
<mazal> Oh well , no use sitting let me get started and re-install
<mazal> Sien later oom
<Kilos> what did you break
<Kilos> try fix it first man
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i go eat
<nlsthzn> KDE is in to much flux... that is why I am running openSUSE Tumbleweed, the latest and greatest that KDE has to offer.  So far so good \o/
<Kilos> what you mean in too mux flux nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> Kilos: they have a new release philosophy of releasing small itterations more often.  So it is always changing, becoming better.  So if a release is on a fixed timeframe they will start loosing out.
<nlsthzn> and I am also not sure if Kubuntu can keep up with backports like the past
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> now that Ridell is not there anymore :/
<Kilos> yesh he did lots
<Kilos> i thought he was still helping though
<nlsthzn> since he got busy with neon I don't see his name pop up in launchpad in relationship to kubuntu stuff happening
<nlsthzn> I might be wromg
<nlsthzn> *wrong
<Kilos> they are all so busy with these new hangout things  and the uos stuff i dunno how they keep up
<nlsthzn> :)
<magespawn> good evening
<mazal> Back where I was Saturday
<Kilos> systemback saves lots of issues hey mazal 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<mazal> Kilos, yeah , fortunately I have the habbit of making a new one every Sat
<mazal> Just waiting on data restore now
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Might have to redo my steam stuff though
<mazal> Will be interesting to see if that is ok or not
<gremble> What happened mazal 
<mazal> gremble, I added ubuntu-desktop
<mazal> Big mistake
<gremble> Ah
<mazal> Can't have multiple DE's anymore it seems
<mazal> Freedom taken away by bling
<gremble> You probably need a better DM to manage which DE you start up with?
<mazal> It even messed up plasma
<gremble> :?
<gremble> That is unfortunate
<gremble> Might be worth complaining about
<mazal> Could og back into plasma , but it looked like someone barfed on it
<mazal> Ok data back
<mazal> Re-install done in what was that , 30 min ? Thank you systemback
<gremble> That's not bad
<magespawn> looks like systemback is the business
<mazal> gremble, and that's with all apps also already included plus all configs and updates up till Sat when I made a fresh one
<nlsthzn> strange that it broke...
<magespawn> mazal have you just used it on a desktop setup so far?
<mazal> Wow ok now I'm impressed , even steam works sharp and that one is very finiky
<mazal> magespawn, yep
<Kilos> systemback is awesome
<mazal> Eve my steam curom configs is there ( path to games folders etc. ) That not even remastersys could do
<mazal> even* and custom*
<Kilos> i have 14.04 on a stick that can boot from any pc and still be the same as using this laptop
<Kilos> everything is there
<mazal> I basically just need to do an update to get the updates from Saturday till today
<magespawn> i would be interested to see how well it works on a server setup
<mazal> Me too
<mazal> We needs someone brave enough
<mazal> And that ain't me btw :P
<magespawn> i'll try it on my home one first, that is basically for messing around anyway
<mazal> I must really find space for my "play" pc that I can test and muck around with
<mazal> I have one , but no space. The xbox took it's space ( soory oom Kilos )
<mazal> Hehe now this was funny , open my email and all unread mail from Saturday lying there , next moment dissapeared as it synced lol
<mazal> Lemme do the update before I forget that
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i wonder is there is version for yum based distros?
 * nlsthzn uses zypper >.>
<magespawn> nlsthzn: same sort of thing?
<nlsthzn> basically
<nlsthzn> for openSUSE :p
<nlsthzn> what you meant to say is you wonder if there are rpm's of it :p
<magespawn> wikipedia says it is a package manager
<Kilos> Maaz tell chesedo https://bin.snyman.info/mmmjsnxx
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell chesedo on freenode
<magespawn> yup that is waht i was hoping for
<magespawn> what too
<nlsthzn> wut 2?
<magespawn> what no waht
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> or s/what/waht
<Kilos> wakker skrik neelsie
<nlsthzn> exactly
<magespawn> getting a decent 487kbs download
<Kilos> yay
<chesedo> oh that was a membership board session... why would i be interested in that Kilos?
<Maaz> chesedo: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell chesedo https://bin.snyman.info/mmmjsnxx" 3 minutes ago
<Kilos> because soon you will be applying for membership
<chesedo> oh, i did not know...
<Kilos> its supposed to be board sessions where peeps wanting to apply for membership can get info
<Kilos> not for board members as such
 * mazal checks crontab
<Kilos> many people dont have locos to join so are lost
<mazal> yep both there
<Kilos> systemback is really good mazal 
<mazal> What I find interesting is that root's crontab is restored as well. I understand mine
<mazal> k gotta reboot
<mazal> And I'm back where I was before I broke everything
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lekker hey
<mazal> Ok so I learned 4 things
<Kilos> now dont mess around again
<mazal> 1. Don't add 2nd DE
<mazal> 2. I can trust systemback
<mazal> 3. I found the bug why swap wasn't active
<mazal> 4. Find new place for xbox and put "testing" pc in
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> as long as you keep learning then all is good
<mazal> The swap thing , I dunno who saw that earlier today
<magespawn> i saw part of it, did not see all
<mazal> On that install , the swap was there and I assumed the installer would see it and use it. IE during install I didn't actually select it and gave it swap mount point
<Kilos> when i told you the swapon command months ago you said you dont need swap you have 16g ram
<mazal> Now , even though it was there , I selected it and gave it mount point swap
<mazal> Swap works , so now I learned what I did wrong on that install
<Kilos> good
<mazal> Installer don't see it automatically , you must still select it even though it's already there
<mazal> from a previous install
<mazal> Oom Kilos , I dunno what I'm gonna do about point 4 hey
<Kilos> the command sudo swapon and the partition should start it
<Kilos> point  4 is a prob
<mazal> But it doesn't add it to fstab. Reboot and it's off again
<Kilos> you need to outgrow games and find something serious to do
<mazal> I had to manually add that one to fstab for it to work on reboot
<Kilos> well good you know how
<Kilos> im sure mine is working
<mazal> By tomorrow I will have forgotten how lol
<Kilos> make notes man
<Kilos> and remember where you hide them
<mazal> But what I will remember is just because there is a swap partition doesn't mean the installer will use it
<mazal> This will show you if yours is active oom: cat /proc/swaps
<mazal> Should show the partition and size
<Kilos>   /dev/sda5                               partition       3983356 517996  -1
<mazal> or htop will also show swap 100k/4gig or something like that. If it shows 0/0 then it's not active
<mazal> Mine is not used
<mazal> 0/5gig
<mazal> Enough ram
<mazal> I frequently check and never see any swap used
<mazal> Enough work , I go play
<mazal> Gonna go fiddle with BL 2's settings and see if I can get it to run smooth
<Kilos> mine is using 502 of 3888
<nlsthzn> my ram seems to like > 1gb after cold start :/ good think there is plenty more 
<nlsthzn> gtg cheers all
<magespawn> mazal there is an includes and an excludes file for systemback where you can do the needed inclusion or exclusion of specific directories etc
<magespawn> Kilos: how do you start systemback?
<magespawn> no worries got it now
<magespawn> have to run systemback-cli with root privilages on a server
<magespawn> busy creating a restore point now, cli ui is very simple
<magespawn> on 10% and running
<Kilos> sudo systemback
<Kilos> sorry was helping sis
<Kilos> im sure it will reinstall a server exactly as it was as well
<Kilos> it has other options like debug and upgrade in as well
<magespawn> there is no gui on my server, so i had to use the cli option
<magespawn> no problem 
<magespawn> 95%, so it is pretty quick
<Kilos> yu doing it with ssh?
<Kilos> very fast
<Kilos> cool app
<Kilos> takes a while to put the iso on the stick though
<magespawn> yup so now i have a display that lists the one restore point and the options to run or quit
<Kilos> but does the whole bootable thing one needed unetbootin for before
<Kilos> we need to find a good how to for it
<Kilos> i just took chances and used the live option
<magespawn> no idea, this looks like it has just created a system retore point and saved that somewhere on the hard drive, there was not option to save it elsewhere
<Kilos> it saves it in the sytemback goodie
<magespawn> maybe i need to have some external media plugged in first
<magespawn> systemback goodie?
<Kilos> you just tick the left block and it shows
<magespawn> there is not left block to tick
<magespawn> s/not/no
<Kilos> i saw like a gui thing
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> must be somewhere in home
<magespawn> i have no gui on the server
<Kilos> if you ssh to server dont you see the gui thing on your pc
<Kilos> you have a gui on pc
<magespawn> no 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> its in home somewhere
<magespawn> ypu can tunnel x through ssh but then i might as well hook up a monitor to the server anyway
<magespawn> yes all the .conf files and includes/excludes have been created in /etc/systemback
<magespawn> i assume you control the cli version from those files
<Kilos> mazal 
<Kilos> praat man
<Kilos> ive only tried it once'
<Kilos> sigh he is gaming again
<Kilos> something wrong with all the ibids
<Kilos> all cant gogle stuff today
<magespawn> might just be thier link to google that is not working properly
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwje94fl0MPMAhUHJcAKHbdEADQQFggbMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fanswers.launchpad.net%2Fsystemback%2F%2Bquestion%2F257220&usg=AFQjCNHvOtQMWcwpsuBGmFYPESSSdalAKg&sig2=ARgbnZbniuw-suJFEaOyHg
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> sorry for long link
<magespawn> okay then
<magespawn> no worries
<Kilos> here many
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/search?client=opera&q=systemback+command+line&sourceid=opera&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> i cant find one related to servers
<magespawn> here is a copy of the .conf file https://bin.snyman.info/mmmwtcsx
<magespawn> you can set most of the settings needed here
<magespawn> the systemback folder and the files were only created after i had started the program for the first time
<magespawn> so in /home/systemback is the one back up file S01_2016-05-05,20.47.28
<magespawn> no idea how to retore though
<Kilos> sigh the gui was just a click in the left block and it showed
<Kilos> gui so useful at times
<magespawn> ah well that is easy, simple choose the number of the back up you want to use and then the menu options changes to 1.Delete 2.System Restore B.Back
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> wonderful tool, just needs getting used to
<magespawn> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmvqcyf this is what you see if you choose system restore
<Kilos> ah similar to the gui thing anyway
<inetpro> GOOD MORNINGS!
<inetpro> oops
<Kilos> write a how to for future refs
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<magespawn> yes just not all there right in front of you
<magespawn> hi inetpro
<magespawn> if i am feeling escpcially dedicated i might add it to the man file
<magespawn> espcially
<inetpro> any interesting news from uos?
<Kilos> they going on all the time
<Kilos> i cant keep up
<magespawn> uos?
<Kilos> trying to get membership board together for meeting as well
<Kilos> #ubuntu-uos-community
<Kilos> they nhave hangouts 
<Kilos> and video stuff
<magespawn> ahh right
<Kilos> then they do irc and video and etherpads all at once
<Kilos> i need to retire
<Kilos> technology going too fast for me
<Kilos> wanna be an irc greeter bot only again
<Kilos> and looks like you have to join etherpad before you can edit wiki pages
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hi superfly all well?
<superfly> Kilos: got my car back today
<Kilos> what they say it was superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: fuel pump
<Kilos> and how much did they charge\
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ian just replaced one as well
<magespawn> that is good news, getting it back i mean
<Kilos> yeah life without wheels is tough
 * inetpro also got car back today
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> your jetta, superfly?
<Kilos> what was wrong with yours inetpro 
<superfly> magespawn: yes
<inetpro> went in for alternator issues three times in a row
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> Kilos: fuel pump was 1500, total was 2120
<inetpro> hopefully this time it's all fixed
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> superfly what model is that one?
<superfly> magespawn: 3 CLi (fuel injected)
<superfly> '93 model
<Kilos> oh superfly the big pump right by the tank
<mazal> Gotta go crash , early morning tomorrow
<Kilos> night mazal 
<magespawn> ahh the fuel injection always complictes things a bit
<magespawn> good night mazal
<Kilos> superfly get used to its sound when you turn on key
<inetpro> superfly: am glad to see that you have wheels again
<mazal> magespawn, I didn't use system restore point , I used create live system. That is for booting from dvd or usb and re-installing. I never used the system restore option
<inetpro> tough to run a family without wheels
<Kilos> if you hear it sound different replace the filter by the pump
<superfly> Kilos: yes, that big pump. I know it's sound, I just wasn't listening right
<magespawn> mazal on the cli you have specifically set that in the .conf file
<mazal> magespawn, and it was in gui , dunno cli commands for that
<magespawn> all hanled from the .conf file
<mazal> Made live system , converted to iso and from there burned to dvd
<mazal> k
<Kilos> that filter is the most important filter on your car superfly 
<Kilos> change it regularly
<mazal> Sleep well everyone
<mazal> night
<Kilos> nag seun
<inetpro> good night mazal
<magespawn> #ubuntu-za-car-services
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ai that pump is expensive magespawn 
<Kilos> i got caught onc
<Kilos> e
<Kilos> was a months pay back then
<inetpro> magespawn: all the stuff that we still need IT solutions for 
<inetpro> with full redundancy and all that
<magespawn> i still think it is better to leave somethings as they are, means ordinary people can work on them without too uch training
<inetpro> you have a flat wheel, another one should automagically pop out and keep your dar running
<inetpro> car*
<magespawn> s/uch/much
<magespawn> run flats
<magespawn> no need to pop anything
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> jettas are well balanced
<inetpro> you say we are not ordinary people with skills to run our IT systems?
<magespawn> not if you look at how other people view computers and what we do
<inetpro> we build and fix anything here at #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> you can burst a back wheel and ride it quite comfortably till you home
<Kilos> then need new rim as well
<Kilos> inetpro if you need to go back 3 times for same alternator prob find a better auto electricina'electrician
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> im half asleep and still a meeting in 15mins
<inetpro> Kilos: actually I'm very happy with the guys who do my services
<magespawn> might just be better to replace the alternator
<Kilos> 3 times for one prob and youre happy
<inetpro> just take my car to them and they sort out between them and other experts if necessary
<inetpro> I didn't have to pay anything
<magespawn> ah well that is about as good as it gets
<Kilos> yeah id buy a new alternator nad fit it myselfoh thats good'
<Kilos> thats why you happy
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> I'll recommend the guys at Vision Motors to anyone really
<Kilos> even forgetting enter
<inetpro> in Voortrekker road
<Kilos> most places charge you everytime
<inetpro> only problem is the battle without a car each time there is a service or maintenance
<magespawn> no courtesy car?
<inetpro> magespawn: I wish
<inetpro> guess that would add to the price in the end
<Kilos> yes but still better than walking
<magespawn> walking is healthy
<inetpro> I guess I'm kinda fortunate with the scooter saving on daily running costs that I was able to keep my old car for these tough days when the other one is in for a service
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> but very very tough to keep both in good running condition at all times
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> cars are way too expensive to maintain
<Kilos> and licences arent cheap anymore
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> i go meeting
<Kilos> be good
<magespawn> i do okay with my two, but i do most of the work myself
<inetpro> magespawn: nice if you have all the tools and are able to do it all for yourself
<magespawn> a bit of hacking in the physical world
<magespawn> that is me off to bed, good night all
<Kilos> nigt magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<paddatrapper> Night Kilos
<Kilos> study paddatrapper 
<Kilos> and sleep enough as well
<paddatrapper> Haha. I wrote the test today. Eish.... Think I passed though
<Kilos> whew holding thumbs for you
<Kilos> night
<paddatrapper> Thanks. Cheers
<melodie> hello!
<melodie> gn
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-06
<mazal> Morning
<paddatrapper> Morning mazal, everyone
<pavlushka> Morning everyone!!!
<mazal> Morning paddatrapper , pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello mazal !
<pavlushka> How are you?
<mazal> okish and you
<theblazehen> morning all
<mazal> Morning theblazehen
<theblazehen> How are you mazal?
<mazal> okish thanx and you
<pavlushka> theblazehen, Morning!
<theblazehen> I'm alright thanks
<theblazehen> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello Henderson!
<theblazehen> heh :)
<arts> ola!
<theblazehen> Hi arts
<arts> how are you today?
<theblazehen> I'm alright and you arts?
<arts> good thanks! another day...
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi theblazehen and morning everyone else
<superfly> sup paddatrapper, Kilos, theblazehen, mazal
<theblazehen> hi superfly
<paddatrapper> hey superfly 
<Kilos> hi superfly paddatrapper mazal inetpro 
<Kilos> pavlushka bushtech 
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos !
<Kilos> and thatgraemeguy 
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<superfly> sup thatgraemeguy
<mazal> ping
<theblazehen> pong
<mazal> Ish something happened , but looks like I am online again
<theblazehen> Yeah, ping timeout. Looks like connection must have dropped or something
<mazal> Hi superfly , kilos
<mazal> and all else I missed
<mazal> hallo maaz
<mazal> maaz hello
<Maaz> Sup mazal
<theblazehen> hi Maaz
<theblazehen> Maaz: hello
<Maaz> Howzit theblazehen
<Kilos> oh superfly something wrong all the ibids, they cant google
<Kilos> no worries now
<theblazehen> Maaz: google test google
<Maaz> theblazehen: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<theblazehen> Maaz: Duckduckgo test
<Maaz> theblazehen: What?
<Kilos> they all looking in the wrong place or something
<Kilos> google must have changed something
<theblazehen> Kilos: Google might have changed whatever interface they are using. Google doesn't provide a proper api
 * mazal stand like a teapot very chuffed with himself
<Kilos> yeah theblazehen now we have to update bots with whats changed
<Kilos> what mazal 
<mazal> Kilos, you will be very proud
<theblazehen> mazal: https://http.cat/418
<mazal> Gt an email of a new release with no less that 16 reviews , each scoring it 10/10 brilliant , and I said NO I will not order :)
<Kilos> w00000t good lad
<mazal> :)))))))))
<theblazehen> mazal: A new release of?
<Kilos> games
<theblazehen> Ah
<mazal> Uncharted 4 theblazehen , rated as the best playstation game yet
<theblazehen> mazal: Ah. Well done then :)
<Kilos> lol its like he is going cold turkey
<mazal> Usually I would have pre-ordered a big release like that already
<Kilos> still shaking
<mazal> hehehehe
<Kilos> ill be in and out, need to clean up after yesterdays work
<mazal> I do have plan for it though
<Kilos> uh oh
<mazal> Wait 2 years and buy the GOTY edition at half price ;)
<Kilos> pay off your credit card first
<mazal> Kilos, done that last week :)
<mazal> I am making progress on my addiction , slowly but surely
<Kilos> well done
<urbanslug> Don't be alarmed. I am the one you call zipper.
<mazal> hi
<Kilos> yes we see urbanslug 
<urbanslug> Kilos: :)
<Kilos> :D
<mazal> Oh no , barry's 16.04 refuses to boot today :(
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi  magespawn 
<mazal> Hi magespawn
<mazal> Gonna try a grub re-install
<magespawn> just changed networks
<Kilos> grub-pc and grub-pc-bin
<Kilos> from what to what magespawn 
<Kilos> mazal dont forget boot-repair
<magespawn> i am working in the hall where there is a nice couch so i plugged in my usb wifi dongle to get a nice strong signal
<Kilos> lol
<urbanslug> Got some new tight pants to add to my many tight pants.
<Kilos> lol
<urbanslug> heh wearing them was not easy :)
<Kilos> thats why you are moving like a slug
<urbanslug> I'm dreading the moment I have to take them off in the toilet or something.
<Kilos> pants are too tight
<urbanslug> Kilos: LOL maybe
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/security/163936-millions-of-gmail-and-yahoo-email-accounts-hacked.html
<magespawn> Kilos it looks like most that is usernames and passwords, but not matched sets
<Kilos> they must start hanging these criminals
<Kilos> or just shorten them a little bit
<mazal> Kilos, that app isn't in kubuntu's iso :(
<arts> any gnome 2 lovers here????????
<inetpro> good afternoon
<arts> hey inetpro 
<Kilos> hi arts inetpro 
<Kilos> mazgoogle boot-repair for 16.04
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro bots all broken
<Kilos> google did it
<urbanslug> Kilos: LOL I can't even get the nairobilug channel to be this lively.
<urbanslug> :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you need to turn on the charisma
<urbanslug> Kilos: How does one turn on the charisma? Maybe I need a sangoma for that :D
<Kilos> be friendly
 * urbanslug shows off with his Yvonne ChakaChaka knowledge
<Kilos> people must enjoy chatting with you
<urbanslug> It's a channel, shouldn't they chat amongst each other?
<Kilos> you are one of the each other
<Kilos> build a team thats happy working together
<urbanslug> LOL even Symmetria is here and not there hahaha
<Kilos> maybe they dont like your overtight pants
<urbanslug> :D
<Kilos> haha
<urbanslug> LOL gotta get back to work 
<urbanslug> Maybe I need to get jokes like you
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hi Yenrabbit 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Yenrabbit> Hi!
<Yenrabbit> That Kyle?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> if you need linux help just state what you need help with
<Kilos> if you can offer linux help hang out here and you can help others
<Yenrabbit> Oh :p just heard about this channel from a friend, not in need of help atm and happy to help others if I can.
<Kilos> cool
<mazal> hi Yenrabbit
<Kilos> mazal google boot-repair for 16.04
<mazal> I know it oom
<Kilos> i dont know if they have it for 16.04 yet
<Kilos> it was never in the repos
<Kilos> did you get that pc fixed?
<mazal> What I meant was you have to install it additionally
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> And on a pc that doesn't boot you can't
<Kilos> cant it boot from cd of stick?
<mazal> Makes that tool kindas pointless if it's not included in the live iso
<Kilos> hi qwebirc75487 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> mazal you can run it from a live iso
<mazal> If you have a custom one yes , which I made
<mazal> But barry's problem is not grub. It crashes halfway through boot with an error that google knows nothing about
<mazal> he is busy re-installing
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> 16.04 , not well at all
<Kilos> get him to make systembacks as well
<paddatrapper> Hey Yenrabb1t, this is Kyle
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> kyle the frog killer
<paddatrapper> Haha ja dis ek
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> make him feel at home here paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Will do :)
 * mazal mumbels something
<mazal> My tjommies maak nie mooi nie
<Kilos> wat nou mazal 
<mazal> Had a visit from a friend who told me of all the good features XBOne console ( I don't have one yet ) :P
<mazal> Opening beer in front of an alcoholic
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> bye for now , have a nice afternoon all
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> i thought my internet was dead its so quiet
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<Kilos> hi gremble im fine ty and you?
<gremble> Haha Kilos Are you just skipping the greeting entirely? :P
<gremble> I am well thank yu
<gremble> you*
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i thought it was being clever
<mr_meseeks> redeclipse
<Kilos> hi mr_meseeks 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<mr_meseeks> Kilos,i meant hi..
<Kilos> what can we help you with
<Kilos> or would you like to help us
<mr_meseeks> a friend recommended I join irc so here i am
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> you welcome to hangout here 24/7
<Kilos> is the friend named kyle?
<Kilos> hehe
<mr_meseeks> Kilos: Thanks man :-) ...my bad I'm kinda a noob at this stuff ..
<Kilos> we are here to help
<Kilos> we all started somewhere
<mazal> Hi mr_meseeks , from where do I know you ? I know that name
<mr_meseeks> Kilos, nope, I think he went under the username rwbx aka greg
<Kilos> aw he was in and out at 17.51
<Kilos> hang around he might be back
<mr_meseeks> mazal, The username is from a character in the show Rick and morty
<mazal> Nah that's not it
<mazal> Are you a gamer ?
<mr_meseeks> mazal, yeah.. but I had to take a break after laptop mobo died
<mazal> hmmm , wonder if I ever seen you in a gaming lobby or something , either way , welcome ;)
<mr_meseeks> Kilos, yeah thanks, but knowing him he's probably gonna be afk for awhile..
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> im the greeter bot here
 * mazal goes make dinner
<Kilos> mazal not too much
<Kilos> you need to watch that belly
<mazal> Will be just a sarmie oom
<mr_meseeks> mazal, yep, or someone else had the same username.. I only played native mplinux games and a few on steam,,
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<mr_meseeks> so are you guys always on 24/7?
<nlsthzn> I'm only online 24/7 some of the time
<nlsthzn> >.>
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> not me
<mazal> hi nlsthzn
<Kilos> greeter bots union sayd you may retire after 9pm
<mazal> ou toppie :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> but some of the guys are busy till late
<Kilos> the main thing here is to try have someone active in case someone needs help
<mr_meseeks> lol i just had to ask.
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> And when everyone bored I break stuff and give them work
<nlsthzn> my installs just break themselves , automagically :p
<mazal> hehehehehe
<Kilos> mr_meseeks tell us about yourself, i am in pretoria, and use 14.04 kubuntu
<nlsthzn> Kilos: using konversation?
<Kilos> oh yes of course
<mr_meseeks> Kilos, Im in rustenburg atm, but originally from johannesburg, i use voidlinux and working at getting some certs for IT...
<Kilos> i like the ctrl+R underline
<nlsthzn> which version in kubuntu at the moment? Mine says 1.6 | KDE Frameworks 5.21.0 | Qt 5.5.1 (built against 5.5.1)
 * nlsthzn googles void linux
<Kilos> how do i find that info nlsthzn 
<mazal> KDE Frameworks 5.18.0
<mazal> Qt 5.5.1 (built against 5.5.1)
<mazal> The xcb windowing system
<mazal> 16.04 ^^
<mr_meseeks> nlsthzn,  https://forum.voidlinux.eu/
<nlsthzn> ah Help -> About Konversation -> Version
<nlsthzn> mazal - thx, version number?
<mazal> 1.6
<nlsthzn> mr_meseeks: ah yes, had a look at it earlier in the year...
<nlsthzn> thx mazal
<nlsthzn> so the same version, opensuse just on a more up to date framework
<mazal> Oom Kilos , what's the version in that old OS of yours
<Kilos> i dunno man
<mr_meseeks> nlsthzn, how did you find it?
<mazal> Now desert time
<Kilos> the help about in konversation just gives a long story. no specs
<nlsthzn> didn't install or anything, as far as I could tell it would have limited packages so I didn't bother
<Kilos> must be a command with --version
<nlsthzn> Kilos: oh still on 14.04/
<Kilos> yes
<nlsthzn> nvr mind then :p
<Kilos> 14.04 is rock solid
<mazal> Kilos, scared
<Kilos> im tired of having to get help to fix things so im happy
<Kilos> no mazal too busy
<mazal> issie
<Kilos> i cant miss meetings because my system is broken
<mazal> Don't worry it only breaks about twice a week :P
<nlsthzn> A distro wishes it could stay on my system for more than a week :p
<nlsthzn> :'(
<mr_meseeks> lol twice a weeks is too much..
<mazal> nlsthzn, I used to build custom iso's of all Ubuntu flavours in both 32 and 64bit. Those were fun days
<Kilos> he is know for breaking things because he fiddles
<Kilos> known
 * nlsthzn distro hops even if the system is up and running... if it works to well it becomes boring :p
<Kilos> hasnt heard the saying leave well enough alone
<nlsthzn> mazal: always something fun to play with in freesoftware land :)
<mazal> These days I'm just to lazy to do it
<mazal> And don't have my "play with pc" connected anymore
<nlsthzn> I made the mistake to make my only PC the play PC >.<
<nlsthzn> haven't been productive in more than four years
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I made that mistake last night , destroyed the install :P
<mazal> Added a 2nd DE , what a disaster
<Kilos> play pc must be on second machine
<mr_meseeks> or a old laptop
<mazal> yeah
<Kilos> mr_meseeks my son is in rustenburg, he does that funny name stuff
<Kilos> hand fingerprint eye scanners etc
<mazal> biometrics ?
<Kilos> thats it ty
<mr_meseeks> Kilos: lol funny name stuff... sounds like a cool dude
<Kilos> lol im forgetful
<Kilos> like where does that word imply scanners
<Kilos> oh he has started installing ubuntu servers as well
<Kilos> and time and attendance stuff
<nlsthzn> holy stutter batman, online music streaming just went all 1996 on me :/
<nlsthzn> closed chrome and freed up 1.3gb memory
<nlsthzn> still less than firefox is using >.<
<nlsthzn> konsole hitting my CPU for 12% continuously :/ but why
<mr_meseeks> nlsthzn, you should try out rxvt
<nlsthzn> mr_meseeks: reason?
<mr_meseeks> its lighter and customisable..
<mazal> MC is calling my name , I have a swimming pool to finish , l8tr guys
<mazal> Ag no , another new bug :(
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> The auto-away don't reset automatically anymore
<mazal> *sigh*
<mazal> screw it , I go play
 * nlsthzn will go as resource intensive as possible... only why to justify i7 + 16gb ram >.<
 * Kilos jealous
 * nlsthzn donates what he cans when he cans
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> donate some heat
<mr_meseeks> 16gb ram.... sobs in corner 
<Kilos> haha im not alone
<nlsthzn> heat here not funny anymore :'(
<nlsthzn> so the longest word in afrikaans is 136 letters long >.<
<nlsthzn> Tweedehandsemotorverkoopsmannevakbondstakingsvergaderingsameroeperstoespraakskrywerspersverklaringuitreikingsmediakonferensieaankondiging
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> sad cause it is true
<mr_meseeks> -now all i have to do is use that into the conversation...
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> i go eat
<nlsthzn> enjoy uncle Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> nlsthzn what am i doing wrong http://spreadubuntu.org/en/content/home?destination=node%2F529 says my openid is invalid
<Kilos> Sorry, that is not a valid OpenID. Please ensure you have spelled your ID correctly.
<Kilos> i didnt even get to spell anything
<Kilos> is my browser remembering something it shouldnt
<Kilos> nope idori showing same error
<Kilos> midori
<Kilos> hi Sxuza 
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> Are you scaring everyone away again, Kilos?
<Kilos> looks like superfly 
 * nlsthzn will have a look
<superfly> Kilos: why are you trying to log in?
<nlsthzn> try logging into launchpad and then that site?!
<nlsthzn> I get the same error. even just trying spreadubuntu.org
<Kilos> just to see if i can superfly 
<nlsthzn> nope doesn't work
<nlsthzn> contact the admin and let them knoiw
<nlsthzn> *know
<Kilos> they too busy
<Kilos> i dont know if maybe one isnt supposed to be able to login
<Kilos> maybe only for uploading stuff
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> oh late comers we have a new guy here
<Kilos> void user
<Kilos> mr_meseeks meet superfly our python expert
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> welcome mr_meseeks 
<mr_meseeks> hello magespawn, thanks for the inroe Kilos
<Kilos> we are a friendly channel
<Kilos> like one big happy family
<magespawn> Kilos: did kmf give any links or info for the ubuntu for hope project?
<Kilos> youll note our topics cover everything about
<Kilos> yes magespawn 
<Kilos> chesedo knows it all
<magespawn> chesedo: ?
<Kilos> he is working with kmf i think
<magespawn> and do you superfly's link when we started the nikola install?
<magespawn> i have the info somewhere i think, just being a bit lazy
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-za
<magespawn> ty superfly
<mr_meseeks> Im gone for the night... It was a good experience... Messeeeks out...
<magespawn> wow i did not realise that it was that long ao
<Kilos> time and tide wait for no man
<Kilos> days just seem shorter as you age
<magespawn> maybe, might just be trying to do to much
<magespawn> i found this thought it might be a good idea to put the ubuntu for hope project up
<magespawn> https://www.forgood.co.za/
<magespawn> Kilos: can you check bonamanzi.co.za and tell me what you see?
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> Bonamanzi Game Reserve .. we will be back soon. :)
<Kilos> they gone somewhere
<magespawn> indeed
<gremble> At least they didn't return a 301, and they will be coming back :P So it is probably just a 501
<Kilos> magespawn fix it
<magespawn> the site has been moved to sa servers and is undergoing a redesign
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i crash now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<gremble> Cheers Kilos 
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-07
<chesedo> Maaz: tell magespawn site: https://ubuntuforhope.org ; repo: https://gitlab.com/ubuntuforhope/ubuntuforhope.org
<Maaz> chesedo: Okay, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes NaSb nlsthzn et al
 * Kilos shivering
<Kilos> hi pavlushka- 
<pavlushka-> hi Kilos!
<Kilos> im too cold to think even
<Kilos> and winter only starting
<pavlushka-> how arere you kilos?
<Kilos> cold and you pavlushka- 
<pavlushka-> *are
<pavlushka-> a little chilly, but i like it after rain, :)
<pavlushka-> bbl, power down.
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> Hi guys, hoe gaan dit Kilos ?
<Maaz> Langjan: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell LangJan for future dual boot installs , boot from dvd and choose erase and used entire disk" 2 days, 12 hours, 18 minutes and 42 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi Langjan net koud en daar
<Langjan> lekker dankie
<Kilos> haha i forgot about that message
<Langjan> kom kuier in die bosveld
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> ok so will that not erase the windoze installation? 
<Kilos> what broke
<Kilos> had to ask that
<Kilos> yes that is the idea
<Kilos> that will totally uncorrupt the machine
<Langjan> sounds risky...but if you say so - hopefully not soon again...
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> what broke? Susan's new desktop switch packed up, they are replacing it
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> so now im looking to connect her temp via an in line connector 
<Kilos> i saw her popin and out again here the other day
<Kilos> might have been yesterday
<Langjan> yes it was me demonstrating what works and how and why
<Kilos> ah
<Langjan> but she forgets het own name
<Kilos> shame
<Langjan> not easy... die ouderdom se dom gedeelte
<Kilos> i must mail you a thing about reversing altzheimers
<Langjan> no visa news?
<Kilos> supposed to sort all memory probs
<Langjan> sounds interesting
<Langjan> what were we chatting about/
<Kilos> i mailed them they say the vaccu peeps are evaluating the clearance
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> Looks like maaz also forgets his mesages (or is it a her?)
<Kilos> how long will they take to replace the switch
<Kilos> Maaz are you female
<Maaz> Come on, be realistic. I'm a Bot
<Langjan> male or female bot?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Maaz are you male
<Maaz> No. Us Bots are above that human failing
<Langjan> how do you procreate?
<Kilos> with difficulty
<Langjan> via human failing...
<Kilos> some human just writes another one
<Langjan> aha
<Kilos> google has changed soething so all our bots cant google for us anymore
<Kilos> something
<Langjan> ok Kilos chat later gotta go brekfis
<Kilos> you didnt say when new switch will arrive man
<Kilos> enjoy breakfast sir
<Langjan> Early next week
<mazal> Morning
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> hmmm , kde4init still crashes when creating partitions on memory sticks , even when using kde's partition manager
<mazal> kde5init*
<mazal> Môre oom
<Kilos> and gparted doesnt work either
<mazal> No same things
<mazal> not just kde5init , lots of other crashes also that just say " system error "
<Kilos> why you making partitions on sticks anyway
<mazal> Yeah
<Kilos> report bugs
<mazal> At home , once a week I format my iso stick for new iso
<mazal> At work I format 1 for AV updates
<mazal> Both pc's the same thing
<Kilos> i just delete stuff on sticks now, dont format everytime
<Kilos> did you look at sticks with 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> gnome-disk-utility
<mazal> The work one I can't , if I don't format it the AV update don't work. Is a AVG think , don't ask me why
<Kilos> maybe name has chaned
<mazal> thing*
<mazal> The home one I will just delete from now on
<mazal> But it's a major bug if something so simple causes system errors
<Kilos> google gnome-disk-utility for 16.04
<Kilos> you must report bugs were you can
<mazal> I know it , but after Wenesday night I am a bit weary for gnome stuff on K
<Kilos> no man,
<Kilos> you were trying to mix unity stuff with kde
<mazal> I will try it with next run
<Kilos> so /home will have comflicts
<mazal> All imaging and isoing is finished for today
<mazal> Just big blue's imaging still busy
<Kilos> you can also use a win pc to format sticks for you
<mazal> Sies oom , you suggest Win !
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well you sukkeling, so use what you can
<Kilos> im sure this is a command that can do the job too
<Kilos> some create fsck thing
<mazal> Yeah must maybe investigate that
<mazal> Haven't formated disks in cli before , must search for correct command
 * mazal busy making healthy breakfast
<mazal> Oats
<Kilos> i have every morning
<mazal> Ate take-aways the whole week so though I should eat something a little healthier this morning lol
<Kilos> not too much sugar
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you have too much money
<mazal> Issie , I'm a gamer , gamers are always broke
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I just don't have a better half that can cook for me :P
 * mazal munches his oats
<mazal> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> buy 2 dozen eggs a brown bread and a packet of tomaatoes for starters
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<mazal> Oom verstaan nie , I can cook very well , I just don't want to
<Kilos> sies man
<Kilos> cooking uses up game time
<mazal> After a while cooking alone for 1 person becomes sad and lonely , so I just don't do it anymore
<Kilos> skaam jou
<mazal> No is an emotional thing oom
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> learn to look forward to your own home made breakfast
<mazal> I used to make great breakfast. That used to be my Saturday morning treat to myself. no more
<Kilos> why
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for mazal and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<mazal> Nobody to share it with oom , dunno how to explain it. It makes me sad
<mazal> maaz dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier mazal my vriend
 * mazal checks on big blue's progress
<mazal> 69 min left , grrrrrrr
<magespawn> good morning
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, chesedo on freenode told me "tell magespawn site: https://ubuntuforhope.org ; repo: https://gitlab.com/ubuntuforhope/ubuntuforhope.org" 2 hours, 35 minutes and 59 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<mazal> Hi magespawn
<mazal> oom Kilos , I'm gonna reboot to get crashes services running again , then gonna go look for the command to format stick in cli and test it. Curious to see if that also causes a problem
<mazal> crashed*
<mazal> oom Kilos , I used this: https://bin.snyman.info/mmmjxyu2 and it worked and didn't cause system crashes
<mazal> So it seems to be related to the gui partition apps
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi mekiss 
<gremble> I'm trying to install a brother printer on the network, and it seems Ubuntu doesn't ship with the driver. So I have to download it. Bother has linux versions and even supplies the "Source Codes" to the CUPS wrapper for their driver XD
<Langjan> hi mazal and magespawn 
<Langjan> eks terug Kilos had to go shop
<Kilos> np Langjan 
<Kilos> glad you find it so easy gremble 
<Langjan> could not find a connection so I got a splitter, does not work, only on one line
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> thats why you need a switch
<Langjan> no prob, shes online now
<Kilos> cant you plug her eth cable into your router
<Kilos> oh
<mekiss> Hi Kilos
<Langjan> just her husband still needs his mobile data until the new switch comes 
<Kilos> ah
<gremble> No I am trying to figure out what is going on, Kilos. I was just amused by the term "Source codes"
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> maybe they expect you to compile it yourself
<gremble> Naw. They have the .deb files to use. I just used a printer driver that Ubuntu has that is close enough to the printer that I have :P Worked out of the box. I think the printer is slightly borken though, but that is life
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> bbl
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<kulelu88> yo gremble . you still alive?
<gremble> No. 
<gremble> How about you?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 
<kulelu88> somewhat. working with javascript, so pulling out my hair
<gremble> Haha work with purescript and compile it to javascript :P
<kulelu88> #mind-blown. I saw typescript, coffeescript and even something called moonscript. 
<gremble> Typescript I've heard about as also being good. Coffeescript is what you use to customise Atom. Moonscript I have never heard about
<gremble> :P
<gremble> If I recall correctly, purescript is written in haskell and based off haskell
<kulelu88> moonscript is not even part of javascript. It is a compile-to-Lua
<kulelu88> typescript is C# IIRC
<gremble> Why are you doing JS work. Switched over to webdev?
<kulelu88> heh no. I am building a small todo app for my own use
<gremble> Ah okay :P
<kulelu88> you good at debugging JS?
<gremble> I feel like making an app for my phone, but I am apprehensive about android development
<gremble> Not really. I wrote a little JS once to make a toy app like sloganizer.net
<gremble> But I could theoretically try
<kulelu88> debugging is hard. my form refuses to display the input once I submit it
<gremble> How did you tell it to display the info?
<kulelu88> <ul id="show-items" data-inset="true"></ul>
<gremble> then you have `show-items.textContent = "stuff it put here"` ? or something similar to change the content?
<gremble> Wait no. that is not going to work. 
<kulelu88> I hijacked this code: http://web.koesbong.com/2011/01/24/sortable-and-editable-to-do-list-using-html5s-localstorage/
<gremble>  $itemList.append(
<gremble>                 "<li id='todo-" + i + "'>"
<gremble>                 + "<span class='editable'>"
<gremble>                 + localStorage.getItem("todo-" + i) 
<gremble>                 + " </span><a href='#'>x</a></li>"
<gremble>             )
<gremble> So you are having trouble with that?
<gremble> Also, he has an epic name in Afrikaans. 
<kulelu88> lol Koos Bong haha
<kulelu88> yeah it's not rendering for some strange reason
<kulelu88> hows studies? you should be heading towards exams now?
<gremble> It is going quite good actually. I also have a job now, which is very nice. I am writing an N6 mathematics textbook for a research and industrial writing firm
<kulelu88> N6? school?
<gremble> After school. N6 is about diploma level
<kulelu88> oh yes, I knew it sounded familiar
<gremble> I think it is the highest training you can do that isn't University level
<kulelu88> N6!!! oh yes, it is what you get if you graduate with an engineering diploma from UNISA
<gremble> If that is the case I might have to charge them more xD
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> afternoon superfly 
<theblazehen> hey Kilos, superfly
<superfly> Kilos: you're like a hawk
<superfly> I've hardly even sat down and you're already pouncing
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> i watch my flock superfly 
<Kilos> i see other peeps with hassles then realise how lucky we are to have our group
<magespawn> good afternoon
<gremble> Good afternoon
<Kilos> hi
<magespawn> chat later all, home time for me
<Kilos> k
<magespawn> right, home
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> at least the sharks have one one
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> beat the hurricanes 32/15
<magespawn> thats good for the shraks
<magespawn> sharks 
<Kilos> yeah was getting worried about them
<magespawn> the others did not do so well
<Kilos> nope
<magespawn> can you imagine one world club level rugby?
<magespawn> like the sevens or the world cup but at club level
<magespawn> or provincial level rather
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> there are many excellent players even at club level that never see the chance of going bigger
<Kilos> ive watched brilliant school rugby as well
<superfly> Kilos: it's usually because they haven't got such big heads yet
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> well said
<Kilos> superfly can you just think a bit about what will be needed to point our bots correctly so they can google again
<Kilos> i can ask weed as well
<superfly> Kilos: I don't have the time
<Kilos> np superfly 
<magespawn> right, not too sure what happedned there
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<magespawn> howdy
<nlsthzn> >.< just streamed and captured a video on installing spigot minecraft server in openSUSE...
<nlsthzn> mostly ten minutes of staring at the terminal and waiting for it to end >.<
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Kilos> urbanslug why have you gone the slimy route
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<Kilos> hi Cryterion chesedo hoe gaan dit by julle?
<Cryterion> heya Kilos, all good and you
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> night all.sleep tight
 * Kilos in bed already
<kulelu88> this stupid hexchat fails to use SASL
<magespawn> SASL?
<kulelu88> the login option 
<magespawn> brb
<urbanslug> Oh Kilos is gone ;(
<Cryterion> yep
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-08
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn magespawn kulelu88 inetpro paddatrapper chesedo- and all other early birds
<kulelu88> yo Oom Kilos 
<Kilos> koud ne
<kulelu88> you must be missing the coast in winter oom
<Kilos> definitely
<Kilos> 10°c there is worst winter nights, here it is just the beginning
<kulelu88> dit wil lekker wees om die heel jaar sommer to wees
<Kilos> ja tropiese eiland beter ek dink
<Kilos> net tsunamis wat pla
<kulelu88> there's no tsunamis in the Indian ocean (that often).
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hurricanes and storms
<kulelu88> not on north coast
<kulelu88> you saw gremble yesterday? Kilos 
<Kilos> yes he was here
<magespawn> good morning 
<Kilos> i go repair fences and stuff inna cold
<Kilos> later all of ya
<Langjan> Hi there all the geeks
<Langjan> hoe gaan  dit?
<paddatrapper> hey almal
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> was  working outside
<superfly> good evening
<superfly> paddatrapper: did you see the thunderstorm and the hail last night?
<paddatrapper> I heard the first bit of it as I was falling asleep
<paddatrapper> It was cool!
<mazal> Hi
<theblazehen> hi mazal. How are you?
<Kilos> hi mazal theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Yenrabbit hi
<paddatrapper> Hey Yenrabbit 
<paddatrapper> Anyone had any experience with TLP power management with Ubuntu?
<Kilos> what is that
<Kilos> tlp
<paddatrapper> Power management software mainly to help prolong battery life on laptops
<Kilos> whew someone told me about that about a year ago
<Kilos> google how to prolong laptop battery life on ubntu
<Kilos> ubuntu
<paddatrapper> Yeah, I have. Now going to play with it
<Kilos> bots are broken so cant ask tem
<Kilos> my battery is totally broken so runs only when chargers plugged in
<paddatrapper> My battery is still fairly new, but would like to have it last a full day of lectures and general work instead of the 4 hours I'm currently getting
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> four hours is not too bad in my experience
<paddatrapper> I known, just want to see if I can push it longer
<magespawn> i see
<Kilos> minimise all gui stuff
<Kilos> min lighting etc
<paddatrapper> Yup. And I have noticed that a more bloated system is more of a battery drain (as expected)
<Kilos> you using kde hey?
<paddatrapper> Yup, but compared to no desktop enviroment and only i3 as the WM before there is a hit on battery
<Kilos> big diffs?
<paddatrapper> 15-30 minutes, not too much
<Kilos> now how does one go lighter and keep kde
<Kilos> i know bento is much lighter but the you use openbox
<Kilos> then
<Kilos> ai! how to have your cake and eat it
<paddatrapper> I'm fine with it as it is, though I'm curious to see what TLP does with it
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> if it works then tell me how when i get a new battery
<paddatrapper> Will do
<paddatrapper> Apparently it is simply install and forget, but we shall see
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> maybe inetpro or superfly will know how to save max
<Kilos> 4 hours is actually min you know
<magespawn> for a working day
<paddatrapper> That's running terminal (quite a few), ssh, firefox, kmail
<Kilos> you use kmail?
<Kilos> and it works?
<Kilos> i gave up with it
<Yenrabbit> Sup all :) 
<Yenrabbit> I played around with some battery saving stuff ages ago. The only problem is that I never bothered to see what works, so I have no idea which methods gave results :p
<Kilos> paddatrapper cant you sneak a charger into some classes or are there no power plugs along the walls
<paddatrapper> I usually do charge in between when I can, especially when I'm working in the library, but in actual lecture theatres there tend not to be plugs
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> only way then i think is to piggy back an extra battery
<Kilos> that will give you 8 hours
<Yenrabbit> There is an obvious solution - carry around a car battery and inverter! 
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> Yenrabbit: Exactly what I was thinking
<theblazehen> some laptops take 12V in I think :)
<theblazehen> Pitty about the DRM in the chargers
<Kilos> ya no inverter needed
<Kilos> oh i see to run the charger
<magespawn> if ypu can work out the correct voltage and supply that the there is not need for the charger
<magespawn> s/not/no
<magespawn> the two i am currently using take 19v @ 32.a
<paddatrapper> Lol perfect!
<magespawn> sorry 3.2A
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> and generally it would be a good idea to use a deep cycle battery rather than a normal car battery
<theblazehen> magespawn: No, DRM :/ the charger and laptop often need to authenticate each other
<magespawn> so put 2 -4 batteries in a special cart with an inverter and take every where, you could then fit solar panels to the top to charge the batteries
<Kilos> rofl
<Yenrabbit> Only on newer laptops. Also, the lecturers control panel has a few unused outlets. On balance, asking permission to use those might be easier than explaining your charging system to people... 
<magespawn> theblazehen: mine are all old, iswitch and play around with the chargers all the time
<magespawn> with only the minor problem of lugging kgs of equipment everywhere
<magespawn> theblazehen: i have not had a problem even with some of the newer lenovo laptops in company, with using aftermarket chargers
<magespawn> on the slightly more practical side i did see some solar battery charges for laptops
<magespawn> and portable batteries similar to the ones for cell phones
<Kilos> is it not cheaper and easier to get a second laptop battery and swop when one dies
<paddatrapper> Where's the fun in that?
<Kilos> eeekk you want fun as well
<Kilos> sjoe
<theblazehen> https://media.blackhat.com/bh-us-11/Miller/BH_US_11_Miller_Battery_Firmware_Public_WP.pdf some more info
<magespawn> thanks for that theblazehen 
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: That paper is actually quite interesting. Had never really thought about it before
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<pavlushka> hi paddatrapper !
<pavlushka> how are you?
<paddatrapper> Hey pavlushka. I'm goof thanks. You?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> goof
<pavlushka> I am good too, thanks!
<Kilos> i enjoy it when its not only me making typos
<pavlushka> lol
<paddatrapper> Lol, only realised now...
<Kilos> nght all. sleep tight
<Kilos> night as wel
<Kilos> l
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> Good evening
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-01
<Kilos> o/
<captine> join #ubuntu
<captine> oops
<captine> hi all
<Kilos> hi captine
<captine> hi Kilos, how you doing?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<captine> am good. 
<captine> very busy.  no time to sit and chill.  
<pavlushka> anoy ZA
<superfly> Kilos: sorry, probably an upgrade and restart of my server which "killed" QA. I'll sort it out now.
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "ask superfly Hi soop has QA died?" 2 days, 11 hours, 57 minutes and 4 seconds ago
<superfly> ohi MaNI
<MaNI> hi
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-02
<nsnzero> morning all
<theblazehen> Morning
<Kilos> morning all and inetpro , im working on stupid router that keeps changing ips or something and disconnecting so will as usual be on and off
<nsnzero> have a good afternoon everyone 
<pavlushka> good afternoon
<RemonShai> good afternoon too, how are you  ?
<Kilos> hi guys
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and good afternoon Kilos as well
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly hows things there?
<superfly> Kilos: getting settled, thanks
<superfly> Kilos: I tested out my Internet connection yesterday: http://www.speedtest.net/result/6262653294.png
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> thats wonderful
<superfly> It's the top internet package where I am.
<superfly> And it's not cheap, but I need the upload because I'm working from home and I need a good video connection
<Kilos> worth it for those speeds
<superfly> Just converted it: R1135 per month
<Kilos> uncapped?
<superfly> of course
<MaNI> same price here gets you a shitty 10m line with 2m upload \o/
<Kilos> wow
<superfly> uncapped, unshaped
<superfly> MaNI: exactly what I had in Cape Town
<MaNI> busy shopping around for new internet for myself and I'm depressed how few options with reasonable upload I have available to me
<MaNI> you'd think the WISPs would offer some competition or something, but no it's all the same speeds and the same prices
<superfly> MaNI: go live in one of those gated estates where they have fibre
<superfly> :-P
<superfly> I hear there's one in Noordhoek :-P
<MaNI> theres one in somerset, but the person I know there says the fiber is shit
<superfly> fibre is pretty expensive
<superfly> and you end up paying a lot for not much bandwidth
<MaNI> Telkom LTE seems to be the 'best' option
<MaNI> which I'm a bit cut up about because a long time ago I swore never to pay telkom money ever again
<superfly> I mean, ZA is getting there, but it's still very depressing
<MaNI> I've stuck to that for like 11 years, but I may have no choice
<superfly> MaNI: yeah, Telkom Mobile is actually pretty decent
<superfly> they're actually a separate company to Telkom
<MaNI> got an LTE person in the area to send me a speedtest screenshot, 33m/7.24m
<MaNI> and thats R799 a month
<superfly> (the company I was working for in Cape Town was working with TM a few years ago)
<superfly> yes
<MaNI> seperate company or subsidiary 
<MaNI> ahh yeah subsidiary, thought so
<MaNI> so they may be more competent than the mother company but I'm still supporting the evil blood sucking telkom at the end of the day
<MaNI> moral dilemma 
<superfly> haha
<MaNI> still can't believe what a failure neotel have been
<inetpro> superfly: you don't need all that speed
<inetpro> overkill, even for video
<inetpro> oh but why is your upload speed so low?
<superfly> inetpro: I need the upload. besides, we use a lot of netflix and amazon prime video
<superfly> inetpro: it's cable, so similar to ADSL in a way. Only fibre really has 1:1
<nsnzero> good evening all
<Kilos> hi ns
<Kilos> ai!
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-03
<andrewlsd> mornings
<andrewlsd> The last 3 days I've been getting "hash-sum mismatched" on xenial-updates for 3 computers that are configured to use either of the two mirrors: archive.ubuntu.com and ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za   . Curious as to whether anyone else running 16.04.x has also been experiencing those issues.
<andrewlsd> I've just done: apt clean ; sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf ; apt update and am still getting that error for Err:9 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 Packages                                            
<andrewlsd>   Hash Sum mismatch
<andrewlsd> hmm. and now after repeating the same set of "clean, rm, clean, update" the error has disappeared. Odd. I guess some file or apt-related process must have still been open 
<thatgraemeguy> andrewlsd: FWIW I've been using mirror.wiru.co.za hassle-free for a few weeks instead of the neology mirror
<thatgraemeguy> also 1G uplink and seems to update more frequently
<thatgraemeguy> I've seen neology's mirror lag 2-3 days behind a few times recently
<nsnzero> good morning all have a great day
<MaNI> So I  have a few cloudatcost boex (yes I know they suck etc.) that I ran some non crucial stuff on, they mostly work okay but there is this problem where every now and then the filesystem becomes readonly and then the stuff stops working.
<MaNI> I figure the easiest fix is to just reboot the machines, what would be the best way to detect that a filesystem has gone read only?
<MaNI> cron job, or is there some more automatic way to have it reboot in such circumstances?
<nsnzero> hi mani 
<nsnzero> if the reboot command work in terminal without asking for sudo password then you can set-up a cron job
<andrewlsd> MaNI: tune2fs -l might show if filesystem is currently read-only. 
<andrewlsd> thanks thatgraemeguy for the mirror.wiru tip.
<andrewlsd> Anyone here know of any cape town-based individuals or (small) companies that I could refer a small organization to for Linux support.  Basically a firewall+proxy setup?
<andrewlsd> where "know of" means you'd like to suggest them as worth talking to. rather than have just heard of someone.  Thanks everyone in advance.
<thatgraemeguy> MaNI: look at monit, it's designed for that sort of thing
<MaNI> thanks, I'll see if I can find some text that describes it's capabilities
<MaNI> am I the only one that misses the days when webpages actually had information, instead of being a scroll fest with one line of marketing per overly graphic designed page
<thatgraemeguy> andrewlsd: way back when I used to use Clarotech Consulting. I haven't needed them in ages, but I see from their site the management team is still the same, so I reckon they're still just as good as ever
<andrewlsd> thanks thatgraemeguy, yeah I know some of the Clarotech people. Good recommendation.
<MaNI> monit does look good for the task, thanks
<thatgraemeguy> the real fix of course is to see why it does that. you probably have 'errors=remount-ro' in the mount options, so there is an underlying error causing it to remount the filesystem/s read-only
<thatgraemeguy> 'dmesg' might have clues, otherwise perhaps the host's support people can assist
<MaNI> yeah, I think it's out of my control
<MaNI> AFAICT the harddrive performance becomes so poor at times that the system does an emergency remount
<MaNI> better to let it do that and reboot than to risk filesystem corruption 
<MaNI> or at least in this case, if it were for anything important I'd burn the servers and then get real ones :)
<thatgraemeguy> fair enough
<andrewlsd> MaNI: you might want to start remote logging, since if root filesystem goes R/O, on a cloud system, then you probably won't get logs written to disk.
<andrewlsd> or just get a second disk / partition just for logging to.
<MaNI> yeah maybe
<theblazehen> MaNI: Can you do a `mount -o remount,rw /`? 
<theblazehen> Doesn't work on btrfs, not sure if that applies to all filesystems though
<andrewlsd> MaNI: probably btrfs is a _bad_ idea on unreliable storage. (but you probably realized that by now)
<andrewlsd> use case for an alpine ^  run in ram, and periodically sync (backup) configs and data to persistent disk.
<MaNI> yeah, it's ext4
<andrewlsd> phew. ask theblazehen about fun with `btrfs`.  
<andrewlsd> where s/fun/data\ loss/
<andrewlsd> IIRC
<MaNI> I got over playing with filesystems years ago, hehe
<andrewlsd> MaNI:  you could set the filesystem error behaviour to panic. That might give you a reboot when there are fs issues. instead of needing to detect RO and reboot.
<MaNI> hrm, yeah that would be handy if it works
<MaNI> okay, set now to wait a week or so and see what happens :)
<andrewlsd> you could test it by creating loopback device with that setting https://serverfault.com/questions/498900/intentionally-cause-an-i-o-error-in-linux/498931
<andrewlsd> and manually generate a fs error
<theblazehen> Yeah :(
<theblazehen> At least, now I know snapshots != backups
<MaNI> I had some 'fun' experimenting with murderfs back in the day, and then I ran into a 'rare' jfs kernel bug
<theblazehen> heh
<MaNI> after that some on and off issues with xfs, and I decided it's best to just stick with the most used/tested filesystems and not try anything different
<theblazehen> I'm using btrfs with daily backups to ext4
<andrewlsd> whats the SSD fs from samsung called?
<andrewlsd> F2FS.
<andrewlsd> Flash Friendly Filesystem
<andrewlsd> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F2FS
<MaNI> oh yeah I also had some fun a few years ago experimenting with the various 'SSD cache' systems in the kernel, bcache etc.
<MaNI> my end conclusion was that none of them should be let anywhere near any data that matters :(
<MaNI> at least not with the SSD drive I was testing with, maybe people have better luck with other drives
 * andrewlsd thinks MaNI and theblazehen reached a similar conclusion regarding RAM caches
<theblazehen> Yeah, RAM is no. bcache works well though
<theblazehen> Just don't use bcache on a file in /dev/shm
<MaNI> I was getting regular corruption in my tests, but this was a few years ago, and it may have been some specific issue with that particular SSD and/or xfs or something
<MaNI> the SSD itself has worked 100% reliably since then as a normal SSD, so it wasn't faulty or anything, but maybe still just some funny with it and bcache
<theblazehen> Did you have discard enabled?
<MaNI> too long ago to answer honestly :/ but I vaguely recall I may have tried both with it on or off
<MaNI> I do also use zram, so it's possible theres some weird interaction there
<calhax_za> Hi All, hows everyone doing?
<K_K_N> anybody here know if Ubuntu will work on a Gigabyte Laptop?
<MaNL> thats going to depend very much on the model I would imagine
<K_K_N> but generally would you say just the default install should work or do you suspects it might not be that easy?
<MaNL> probably, but laptops are fiddly when it comes to graphics drivers, bluetooth drivers, wireless drivers etc. so it's not uncommon for certain laptops to have problems
<propagandhi> Hey guys!
<propagandhi> Does anyone use WordPress' CLI tool to perform scheduled backups?
<propagandhi> something like `wp export` or `wp db export`
<paddatrapper> propagandhi: I would just backup WordPress directory and export DB 
<calhax_za> Evening :)
<calhax_za> join #ubuntu-za
<calhax_za> sorry
<calhax_za> lol
<nsnzero> evening calhax_za 
<calhax_za> hows you doing nsnzero?
<calhax_za> where are kilos and inetpro? sleeping?
<nsnzero> ok and yourself calhax_za 
<nsnzero> i havent seen either of them in a while
<calhax_za> im good thanks nsnzero, I havent seen you here before, althou I haven't been around for a while LOL
<nsnzero> well in that case nice to meet you - i joined fairly recently 
<calhax_za> awesome sauce nsnzero 
<andrewlsd> evening all
<superfly> ohi
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-04
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
 * night nods
<night> cup of tea?
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> some nice morning tweets -> https://twitter.com/CommitStrip/status/857265993596403715
<chesedo> https://twitter.com/CommitStrip/status/857265993596403715
<nsnzero> morning all 
<theblazehen> Morning
<theblazehen> hi pavlushka
<calhax_za> evening
<r3m0n> night (south asia)
<calhax_za> 5 PM is night to you r3m0n?
<calhax_za> lol r3m0n I read too fast, what time is it in South Asia?
<r3m0n> calhax_za, itz 9:22 PM ;)
<calhax_za> damn r3m0n, lol do you frequent here?
<r3m0n> little :)
<calhax_za> lol, what distro do you use?
<r3m0n> now manjaro linux.
<calhax_za> nice!
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-05
<andrewlsd> Morning superfly. (just waving hopefully before you go to sleep)
<andrewlsd> mornings chesedo MaNI pavlushka paddatrapper theblazehen
<pavlushka> Morning andrewlsd :)
<andrewlsd> o/
<chesedo> morning pavlushka andrewlsd
<pavlushka> chesedo: Morning :)
<andrewlsd> morning vulcan
<theblazehen> Morning andrewlsd, all
<vulcan> Morning andrewlsd and everyone else :) :wave:
<paddatrapper> Morning andrewlsd, theblazehen, vulcan, chesedo, pavlushka
<pavlushka> Morning padda
<vulcan> :wave:
<theblazehen> hi paddatrapper
<chesedo> ola theblazehen vulcan paddatrapper
<theblazehen> hi chesedo
 * andrewlsd sees paddatrapper over in ZaTech :-)
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: yup. Occasionally I surface
<theblazehen> test message - do I exist?
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: yes
<andrewlsd> you exist
<theblazehen> ty andrewlsd
 * theblazehen is using the matrix IRC bridge
<andrewlsd> oooh. shiny
<andrewlsd> with theblazehen.com?
<theblazehen> @appservice-irc:matrix.org: Nah, just riot.im
<theblazehen> Federation doesn't work with SSL SNI
<theblazehen> So won't work with reverse proxy
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Unread count in rambox.pro should work using matrix bridge, rather than quassel web
<theblazehen> And can customize notifications per room
<andrewlsd> ok, you may need to help me thru that rather slowly. do I need a matrix.org account?
<theblazehen> Yeah
<theblazehen> So, go to riot.im, register
<theblazehen> https://gist.github.com/fstab/ce805d3001600ac147b79d413668770d and covers the rest
<andrewlsd> ta
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: You can also customize notification levels per room
<theblazehen> Have group notifications off for all rooms, but on for eg #ubuntu-za
<andrewlsd-matrix> greets from the matrix
<andrewlsd-matrix> theblazehen:
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd-matrix
<andrewlsd-matrix> ot, I know, but can phone Riot.im app do multiple logins?
 * theblazehen doesn't think so
<Kilos> hi guys struggling here
<Kilos> how can i set a static ip on kde please from cli
<Kilos> router and modem keep changing something and i cant get connected
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos. Once off, or permanent
<Kilos> google shows pages and pages of stuff
<Kilos> permanent would be best i spose seeing as i want to stay connected 
<andrewlsd-matrix> and, cable or wireless?
<Kilos> cable from router throuch a hub
<Kilos> i need to be in the 10.0.0.whatever range
<andrewlsd-matrix> k. first thing: is hub (switch) reliable and/or are cables healthy too.
<Kilos> yip
<andrewlsd-matrix> k, then you should be able to right-click your network connections.
<Kilos> i have been connected before but when power goes and router restarts i cant get back
<andrewlsd-matrix> ^ that's weird
<Kilos> and very frustrating
 * andrewlsd-matrix wonders whether the problem isn't actually your hub, and not the router.
<Kilos> kde nm doesnt show where i can change ip
<andrewlsd-matrix> Kilos: do you know if you have an IP address?
<andrewlsd-matrix> at the moment
<Kilos> yes ill get it
<andrewlsd-matrix> assuming you're not using that computer to message now.
<Kilos> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmcjqbb
<Kilos> thats with 3g in and eth out
<andrewlsd-matrix> please post contents of `/etc/network/interfaces`
<Kilos> my ip is now that 127.whatever now right
<andrewlsd-matrix> to make sure you're not overriding anything there.
<Kilos> ok sec
<andrewlsd-matrix> so
<andrewlsd-matrix> enp0s25 is a wired ethernet
<andrewlsd-matrix> not sure what `wwp0s29u1u2` is
<andrewlsd-matrix> i always make my system just use `eth0` and `wlan0` notation
<Kilos> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<Kilos> auto lo eth0
<Kilos> iface lo inet loopback
<Kilos> iface eth0 inet static
<Kilos>         address 10.0.0.10
<Kilos>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<Kilos>         gateway 10.0.0.2
<Kilos>         dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Wireless attached via usb interface
<andrewlsd-matrix> ok, so that interfaces line for eth0 would prevent network-manager activating device `eth0`
<andrewlsd-matrix> if you want it _always_ up at boot time, you'd need to add a line `auto eth0`
<andrewlsd-matrix> otherwise you'd need to `sudo ifup eth0`
<andrewlsd-matrix> now
<theblazehen> andrewlsd-matrix:  "auto lo eth0" ?
<andrewlsd-matrix> not sure whether that will affect your enp0s25 interface
<andrewlsd-matrix> Kilos: do you have a reason to want to keep your interfaces named for the driver they are using?
<andrewlsd-matrix> or can we revert you to `eth` names?
<Kilos> i just want it to work
<andrewlsd-matrix> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0
<Kilos> must i connect the eth here then run ip addr again
<andrewlsd-matrix> connect the eth, then run `sudo ifup eth0`
<andrewlsd-matrix> suggest you turn off wifi
<Kilos> says failed
<andrewlsd-matrix> when you do that
<andrewlsd-matrix> (sorry, ignore that wifi suggestion)
<andrewlsd-matrix> failed with "no such interface" ?
<Kilos> that long command runs 
<andrewlsd-matrix> you can paste to bin.snyman.info again
<Kilos> but doesnt finish
<andrewlsd-matrix> that's the output from `grep bios`` from my /etc/default/grub: `GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"`
<andrewlsd-matrix> :-( not a command
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> how do i stop it here
<andrewlsd-matrix> ctrl+C
<Kilos> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<Kilos> auto lo eth0
<Kilos> iface lo inet loopback
<Kilos> iface eth0 inet static
<Kilos>         address 10.0.0.10
<Kilos>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<Kilos>         gateway 10.0.0.2
<Kilos>         dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> thats with eth in
<Kilos> nm shows router connected but no internet
<andrewlsd-matrix> ok, so
<andrewlsd-matrix> lets try ping that doesn't need DNS
<andrewlsd-matrix> ping -n 196.25.1.1
<andrewlsd-matrix> ping -c3 -n 196.25.1.1 (if you want to limit number of pings)
<Kilos> ping works
<andrewlsd-matrix> output of `ip r`
<andrewlsd-matrix> (which is ip route show)
<Kilos> default via 41.246.67.206 dev wwp0s29u1u2  proto static  metric 700 
<Kilos> 10.42.0.0/24 dev enp0s25  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.42.0.1  metric 100 
<Kilos> 41.246.67.204/30 dev wwp0s29u1u2  proto kernel  scope link  src 41.246.67.205  metric 700 
<Kilos> 169.254.0.0/16 dev wwp0s29u1u2  scope link  metric 1000 
<andrewlsd-matrix> cool, so there is no 10.0.0.10 address there
<andrewlsd-matrix> enp0s24 is connected to network 10.42.0.0/24
<andrewlsd-matrix> please post output of `sudo dhclient enp0s25` followed by output of `ip r` again.
<andrewlsd-matrix> I'd like to fix this by reverting to traditional device names. Does anyone here have any reason why that would be bad (specific to Kilos)
 * theblazehen doesn't
<andrewlsd-matrix> ok.
<Kilos> 3g disconnected
<andrewlsd-matrix> Kilos: please show me what `/etc/default/grub` currently contains. ie pastebin output of cat /etc/default/grub
<andrewlsd-matrix> once that's done, am going to ask you to make a change to /etc/default/grub then run grub-update and then reboot.
<andrewlsd-matrix> output after that of "ip addr show" will show devices like eth0, wlan0 and your /etc/network/interfaces entry will then be used since device name will match.
<andrewlsd-matrix> I'm guessing Kilos is still fighting with his 3G connection.
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> i have taken the router down and brought it here now
<Kilos-> ian also battling with a win 7 pc
<andrewlsd-matrix> hehe
<andrewlsd-matrix> well, not really
<Kilos-> now i just want a static ip here in the 10.0.0.whatever range
<Kilos-> then ill try get the router going again
<Kilos-> ian cant be offline because of work
<andrewlsd-matrix> I meant it in the sort of laugh or else I'll cry
<andrewlsd-matrix> ok
<andrewlsd-matrix> so
<andrewlsd-matrix> : please show me what /etc/default/grub currently contains. ie pastebin output of cat /etc/default/grub
<andrewlsd-matrix> once that's done, am going to ask you to make a change to /etc/default/grub then run grub-update and then reboot.
<andrewlsd-matrix> output after that of "ip addr show" will show devices like eth0, wlan0 and your /etc/network/interfaces entry will then be used since device name will match.
<Kilos-> using a 2g mtn signal here now
<Kilos-> https://bin.snyman.info/mmm98pve
<Kilos-> thats with the eth cable unplugged
<Kilos-> head thumpig so slow to follow andrewlsd-matrix sorry
<andrewlsd-matrix> np
<andrewlsd-matrix> please edit /etc/default/grub so that
<andrewlsd-matrix> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<andrewlsd-matrix> becomes
<andrewlsd-matrix> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"
<Kilos-> done
<Kilos-> now reboot andrewlsd-matrix ?
<andrewlsd-matrix> sudo update-grub2
<andrewlsd-matrix> please run that to update your grub configs. so set the kernel parameter
<andrewlsd-matrix> once the grub update has finished, yip.
<andrewlsd-matrix> then you should be able to happily use the router
<andrewlsd> andrewlsd-matrix: hello
<andrewlsd-matrix> :-( sad face.  Kilos not yet back online.
<Kilos> sjoe now i battled. cant connect with 3g anymore but can connect through router if it is right here by mye
<Kilos> me as well
<andrewlsd-matrix> you using KDE+Network-Manager for the 3G connection?
<andrewlsd-matrix> glad  you're online
<andrewlsd-matrix> can you pastebin or post here, output of
<andrewlsd-matrix> ip r
 * andrewlsd has jumped back to quassel
<MaNI> blue pill?
<andrewlsd> yip
<Kilos> what yip?
<Kilos> hehe
<andrewlsd> phew
<Kilos> had to remove that line in grub
<Kilos> now using 3g again
<andrewlsd> for your 3G device to work?
<Kilos> yes
<andrewlsd> that is _very_ odd
<andrewlsd> in that case. you're left with sudo dhclient enp0s5
<Kilos> showed usb modem connected but no internet
<andrewlsd> ah
<andrewlsd> internet modem probably was connecxted
<andrewlsd> but
<andrewlsd> default gateway was via ethernet
<Kilos> ah
<andrewlsd> so 3g connection was "alive" but your computer wasn't routing anything thru it
<andrewlsd> ethernet takes precendence over everything else
<Kilos> right
<andrewlsd> (normally)
<andrewlsd> since it is usually the more reliable connection
<andrewlsd> I manually "ip route replace dev ppp0"
<andrewlsd> or "ip route replace dev 3g"
<Kilos> also router worked for 2 mins about then also stopped so i had to get 3g working here again
<andrewlsd> you're very unlikely to be able to auto-switch between cable and 3g
<Kilos> oh do you do that when you plugin a 3g everytime
<andrewlsd> yip
<Kilos> cant i set my ip to withing that 10.0.0.2 range
<andrewlsd> I manually replace the default route if I want to stay connected to LAN (for stuff like smb shares and printers) but still want internet traffic to go via 3g instead of lan
<Kilos> then i can firght the router at least
<andrewlsd> sudo ip addr add 10.0.0.10/24 dev enp0s5
<andrewlsd> that will add the ip, but not set the default gateway
<Kilos> is it permanent?
<andrewlsd> no
<Kilos> so every rebust run thatoot i m
<andrewlsd> you cannot set it permanently if you want to be able to use 3g internet
<Kilos> reboot
<Kilos> ai!
<andrewlsd> permanently was the GRUB line
<andrewlsd> but .
<andrewlsd> if you want to use ethernet
<andrewlsd> you can configure /etc/network/interfaces to *not* set a default gateway
<andrewlsd> and then when you use 3g it will *add* a default gateway
<Kilos> that sounds good
<andrewlsd> (you can do this via "edit connections" in your network manager too)
<andrewlsd> so add a # in front of the line in /etc/network/interfaces that contains gateway
<Kilos> ok
<andrewlsd> put back the stuff from earlier:
<Kilos> that long line
<andrewlsd> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"
<andrewlsd> suggest you copy it in
<Kilos> ty lemme do that
<andrewlsd> and #comment out the previous
<andrewlsd> after update-grub2 and reboot
<andrewlsd> you won't have a default gateway via LAN
<andrewlsd> you will need to use 3G for internet
<andrewlsd> unless you manually add the default gateway routing via LAN
<andrewlsd> like
<andrewlsd> sudo ip r add default via 10.0.0.1
<andrewlsd> if it doesn't seem to work
<andrewlsd> unplug lan
<andrewlsd> disconnect 3g, connect 3g
<andrewlsd> and you should be back
<Kilos> let me work through that ty andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> try to copy output of "ip r" to text editor
<andrewlsd> so you can later pastebin it for comparison
<Kilos> now?
<andrewlsd> I'll be mostly offline around 15h00
<andrewlsd> you can do whenever.
<Kilos> or after changes
<andrewlsd> before, during and afteer
<andrewlsd> before change
<Kilos> ok
<andrewlsd> after change, with lan
<andrewlsd> after change via 3g
<Kilos> ok lemme try
<andrewlsd> :-)
<andrewlsd> :thumbsup: 
<Kilos> i go reboot
<Kilos> sudo update-grub
<Kilos> /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 35: /etc/default/grub: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> Kilos: do a "sudo kate /etc/default/grub"
<pavlushka> there is a error in /etc/default/grub file as I presume
<pavlushka> *a/an
<Kilos> lemme see
<pavlushka> Kilos: I can post my /etc/default/grub in a paste and you can copy :p
<pavlushka> I have green and yellow ^^
<Kilos> ty
<pavlushka> Kilos: just curious, have you tinkered the /etc/default/grub ? otherwise....
<pavlushka> theblazehen: ping
<Kilos> yes we added a command by GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"
<superfly> o/
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-06
<theblazehen> Can someone ping me in a Min or so? Testing notifications. Ty
<Langjan> Hello you guys, its very quiet this evening. Must be the Bulls fans recuperating? 
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-07
<inetpro> ahoi ubuntuland!
<theblazehen> hi inetpro
<inetpro> theblazehen: how are you doing?
<theblazehen> Good and you inetpro ?
<inetpro> all good thanks
<inetpro> theblazehen: what can you tell me about running virtual machines with 32bit Ubuntu server on a 64bit KVM host environment?
<inetpro> good idea / bad idea, or does it even make a difference?
<theblazehen> inetpro: Depends on workload inside the VM
<theblazehen> I'm assuming you won't be needing more than 4 GiB RAM inside the guest?
<theblazehen> 32 bit will use 32 instead of 64 bit pointers, so less overhead there, but misses out on cool x64 features
<theblazehen> Check out that top bit of https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X32_ABI for a TL;DR
<MaNI> ubuntu doesn't  use x32 though does it, just standard x86 (i386)?
<MaNI> note also that x32 (which sadly probably isn't what you will get) only limits to 4GiB per program, so you can still use more than 4GiB in total
<inetpro> if I just need a server with less than 2GB of RAM surely 32bit will be more effective on resources?
<inetpro> s/effective/efficient/
<MaNI> sure, but if it's x86 it wastes half the registers and a bunch of other fancy cpu capabilities
<MaNI> x32 is meant to be the compromise between the two - but I'm unaware of any mainstream binary distro offering it as an option
<inetpro> hmm... and most developers now have 64bit, so I guess 64bit is probably safer to go as well?
<MaNI> I would not expect much difference in terms of stability at this point
<MaNI> either way
<inetpro> thanks for the inputs 
<theblazehen> "ubuntu doesn't use x32 though does it, just standard x86 (i386)?" MaNI Yeah, wasn't recommending it, it just had a great TL;DR of the (dis|)advantages of each
<inetpro> am not sure what exactly is in this ISO ubuntu-14.04.5-server-i386.iso
<theblazehen> inetpro: That's normal 32 bit
<inetpro> I have a machine with that running, how do I check?
<MaNI> i386 = normal 32 bit indeed
<theblazehen> `uname -p`
<inetpro> i686
<MaNI> short version. x86 (i386/i486/i586/i686) can have smaller binaries and less memory but uses less of the CPU
<MaNI> x86_64 uses all of the new cpu features, but often makes programs use more memory
<MaNI> x32 is meant to be the best of both worlds but isn't really available for anyone who isn't a cutting edge power user to use
<inetpro> MaNI: yah, that last point is the big problem going forward
<MaNI> despite the above there are certain workloads where x86 can outperform x86_64, but for the most part x86_64 will perform better YMMV
<theblazehen> 👍 Nice summary MaNI
<MaNI> x86 binaries also tend to suffer in that they are built for the 'lowest common denominator' of x86 cpus - and x86 cpus date very far back. So they often don't take full advantage of some of the new x86 cpu features even... While x86_64 does not have such a long history so x86_64 binaries make use of more modern features
<MaNI> but people who compile for themselves like myself can side step this (for example) - so it's hard to get proper comparisons even when you look at benchmarks etc.
<theblazehen> afaik programs can do feature detection, and use faster instructions if they are available?
<MaNI> some can certainly
<MaNI> and especially things like video compression libraries generally do, much like facebook relationships "it's complicated" :(
<inetpro> haha 
<NeRoboto> Ubuntu!
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-30
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos-
<chesedo> with a tail
<chesedo> :D
<qwebirc11015> HI guys I get an apt upgrade error 403 Forbidden on ubuntu 16.04 server LTS
<nlsthzn57> Hi ZA land...
<nlsthzn57> look at all these people who has lives and don't sit on IRC the whole day... 
<superfly> hi nlsthzn57
<nlsthzn57> superfly hey :)  all well?
<superfly> nlsthzn57: yep
<superfly> nlsthzn57: how are you?
<nlsthzn57> cool :)
<superfly> I've been building stuff :-) https://www.instagram.com/p/BiIfRhyHsSp/
<nlsthzn57> :/  at work so no access to site... you are going to have to paint a picture using words
<superfly> nlsthzn57: OK, here goes... ;-)
<superfly> hehe
<superfly> nlsthzn57: I've been building a chicken coop. Got the eldest to help me put the frame together on Saturday. Bear in mind that I can walk inside this thing, so it's quite big.
<confluency> Are you sure you haven't just helped your kid build a parent coop?
<nlsthzn57> awesome (I can remember as a kid a pigeon coop we used to have and I can remember it being built)
<superfly> confluency: haha!
<nlsthzn57> lol its a trap
<confluency> If you see a usb drive just lying suspiciously in the middle one day, don't go in to pick it up.
<chesedo> lol*
<nlsthzn57> There is a pretty funny video floating around the internet, have a search for; "Look at all those chickens." ;)
<confluency> Related content: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0G57xRk95o
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-01
<nlsthzn57> Home time for IR... have a good one all :)
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-02
<chesedo> Morning all
<howzitcal> Hey All!
<kbmonkey> greetings fellow penguins
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-03
<chesedo> Morning all
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-04
<nlsthzn> It's the weekend... Baby!
<nlsthzn> Miss hearing that on the Radio :)
 * nlsthzn goes into the void once more
<Kilos> afternoon everyone?
<Kilos> hi cocooncrashwhat happened to maaz?
<Kilos> cocooncrash:  thanks you sir. hope all is well there
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-05
<nlsthzn> Goeie more Suid Afrika
<howzitcal> hey guys I really need some systemd linux advice!
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> Maaz: seen QA
<Maaz> pavlushka: QA was last seen 2 years, 3 months, 15 days, 4 hours, 26 minutes and 15 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-01-31 16:48:10 GMT], and has been online on freenode since 2017-05-20 18:35:40 BST
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-06
<nlsthzn92> Goeie more Suid Afrika
<nlsthzn92> Hope everyone having a lazy Sunday
<Langjan> Hi inetpro Maaz nlsthzn paddatrapper superfly, how are you guys doing? 
<not_found> hey Langjan, long time no see
<nlsthzn-also> sorry, just saw the name was still changed
<Langjan> Indeed nlsthzn-also we have been away to Natal and then to Mozambique, more away than at home since March. 
<Langjan> Are you well?
<nlsthzn-also> good thank you, sounds like all is well there?
<Langjan> Great. All is well here also thanks except for what appears to be a bug in my system, was hoping someone can make some suggestions
<nlsthzn-also> ask away... and hope someone that knows something speaks up (I'll sit here in the corner and try not to distract them)
<Langjan> Thks. I got this output: Err:19 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release            
<Langjan>   404  Not Found
<Langjan> and no release file
<Langjan> So I went to the software & updates and tried to delete the repository, but cannot mark or unmark any of the entries
<Langjan> That led me try to restore via Timeshift, but Timeshift does not launch. Dont know if its a related problem. 
<nlsthzn-also> that is strange...
<nlsthzn-also> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:PPA_Name/ppa <---- tried this?
<Langjan> Yes I have, feedback is Error: need a single repository as argument. I have tried to break it up into two components, same result.
<nlsthzn-also> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<nlsthzn-also> like that Langjan ^^
<Langjan> OK great thanks. That worked, but the mark and unmark of repos is still dead
<nlsthzn-also> that I am not sure about...
<nlsthzn-also> not surer if this should have escalated privileges or not...
<Langjan> Also Timeshift is not launching so except for a clean sudo update and upgrade feedback, nothing seems to have improved.  
<nlsthzn-also> well, we only removed a PPA... nothing else was touched
<nlsthzn-also> but I go home now... hope someone pops in that can help
<nlsthzn-also> cheers
<Langjan> Many thanks nlsthzn-also keep well
<Langjan> Hi chesedo inetpro superfly et al, any suggestions on how to revive an Ubuntu 16.04 unity "Software & Updates" menu so that the repositories can be selected and deselected? Also my Timeshift does not activte.    
#ubuntu-za 2019-05-02
<Kilos-> o my
